# January / February 2009: Winter Wonderbabes!



## Caz

[fly]   *NEW HOME LADIES!*   [/fly]

Please check out the newly updated FAQ and Posting Ettiquette: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.msg3319540#msg3319540

Happy chatting! 

Caz


----------



## Blu

Me first!!

Just a quick hello - Caroline good luck with everything, glad DH is doing well too!

Tasha - hang in there hun - as Caz said, babies have a knack of turning things on their head just when you think you have it sussed!

Not much to report here, C is still having some major adjustment issues, especially at bedtime   but Lara is a dream baby, she has been sleeping for 7-8 hours at night for over a week now - I never believed breast fed babies could do that - long may it last  

Hi to everyone else - got to go assist with bath time...

Blu


----------



## Allijab

Just book marking girls

My goodness Blu what is your secret the most I can get out of Daisy is 3 hours and that is if I am lucky it was every hour for the last part of the night.

You must be making great milk    

Tasha - hang in there girl and get those naps in when you can

Shar - How are you hun long time no hear, how is Daisy's toyboy doing

right gonna start to get ready for bed whilst Daisy is napping

Hello to all I have missed and I will try and be a more frequent poster I promise     

Jules


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies im just book marking as love to keep eye on you girls lol 
blu glad little one is sleeping through for you xxx 

allijab- thanks for the msg on my profile hun really hope you and daisy are well xxx

gabi- congrats on getting to the 12 week milestone! dont know about you but i cant wait till 20 week scan now!! 

hiya to all ive missed xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allimo

Hi WWBs

Caroline, glad the mock ET went well - good luck hun now you can start.  Glad DH is getting better again.

Blu, you are SOOO lucky with sleep time, cannot see me being that lucky - except I am sure that DD will be a pickle at bedtime too!

Tasha,  , I agree with Caz, she is probably going through a growth spurt, these bubbas like to keep you on your toes, and try and get out of any routine you start.  

Gabi - Congrats hun, so pleased for you.  Enjoy the holiday, and congrats on being 12 weeks by the time you get back and read this.

Lilletta, hope your doing OK hun

Allijab - Sleep time does get easier, it just takes time usually - hope things get easier soon

Hi Zoie - congrats on your BFP

Well, I have finally reached the 37 week milestone.  I feel MASSIVE, even though I know I am smaller than with DD, and have started to drink raspberry leaf tea in the hope that bubba arrives early.  As I am not sleeping now (about 4 hours broken each night), figure things cant be too much worse when bubba arrives.

Love

ALLIMO


----------



## Caroline S

just book marking!

Allimo - hope the little one arrives soon!


----------



## Kazza4

Evening WWB's

Sorry I've been AWOL again, I just don't know where the days go!!

Huge congratulations to Sharbara, Jules, Jaimex on your arrivals and to Lillietta, Gabi and Zoie on your growing bubbas.

Tash - its great that Leah is home and doing well, sorry you are finding it so hard but glad that they found out sooner rather than later and you are dealing with it, it must be very hard after everything you've been through.... I know sometimes at night I find it so hard when Kaitlyn won't go to sleep and is crying you just worry so much.

Jojo - I hope you had a great hen night, are you a married lady now?

Hannah - I hope you are doing OK?

Caroline - glad DH is home.

Allimo - not long for you now, guess it must be getting tough now.

Blu - hope you and Lara are doing well.

We are doing well, Kaitlyn was 6.6 at last weeks weigh in so shes putting on weight well now, shes an angel in the day but we still have some issues with getting her to sleep at night.... shes obviously a nighttime gal!!  We have joined a Prams with Paces group to do a bit of exercise which is good and nice to meet new people and just trying to get into a bit of a routine but at the moment we just work around Kaitlyn and her feed times as makes for an easier life.... really enjoying her and can't wait for her to smile now.

Kxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi everyone...just can't seem to find the time to get on here very often now  

Allimo - congrats on 37w milestone!!!  

Blu - I followed those links you gave me, and have now got a contact from the post natal illness association who I can ring whenever I'm struggling, which is great.  Thanks for sending me in the right direction  

Sharbara - you need to tell me more about that technique.  Leah gives Declan a kiss    Oh, and she's started projectile vomming now    Think she has reflux, poor love!

Kazza - sounds like you and Kaitlyn are doing brilliantly...i envy your pram and paces group, there really is very little round here, and the longer I stay housebound, the more anxious I get!

Leah seems to have settled back down with her feeding.  Sunday we ended up on the children's ward as she had not fed for 9 hours!!!  No reason why, she checked out fine, and went to hourly, 2 hourly and then back to 3 hourly feeds throughout Sunday and Monday.  Was really fed up on sunday as thought we'd have to give up BF, but we're back on track now, and she weighs 6.4    just need to sort out her vomming...

 to all I've missed xxxx


----------



## Blu

Tasha - so pleased that you've been able to get the help you need and that Leah is doing well (albeit keeping you on your toes!)

Blu


----------



## jaimex

Hello Ladies 

Just a quick hello while buba Elsie is sleeping. 
I still trying to get in to a routine had to give up on bf , as Elsie is a very hungry baby and the boobies milk didn't seem to do it for her. I did express for 2 and a bit weeks but milk has stopped now. Elsie is already over 9 pounds she weighed 8 pound 5 ounces when born . She did seem always hungry but now we have moved her on to hungry baby milk she seems more settled. I did want to bf but longer but at least she has had some. I am loving being a mum still fiding my feet. Elsie seems to sleep longer and deeper during the day and shorter and lighter at night. I think shes has her day and nights mixed up but never mind lol. 

Caroline fingers and toes crossed for you really hope this is your turn xxx
Good luck to thoses i have missed xxx
new mummys hope your enjoying your bubbas as much as i am xxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello Ladies

I thought things were a bit quiet - didn't realise we had a new home.... sorry I have been awol...... The big day is looming - Saturday - I can't believe it really......

Tasha - So sorry to hear you are having a tough time babe - after all you have been through it is not surprising that your mental health has suffered somewhat.  My DP soon to be DH suffers with anxiety attacks and they can be quite worrying particularly mid attack - I keep brown paper bags in the house and make him breathe deeply into the which seems to slow down the heatbeart might be worth getting some in.  I can only imagine the thought of Mike going back to work but you are one of the strongest people I know - you have been an inspiration to me through the last year and you will get through this with some help x There are so many people out there I think the NCH have PND groups that might be worth looking into.

Gabi - I am so so pleased tha things are going well for you and bubba... great news about the nuchal scan and grabbie os growing stronger every day x Do you have a scan pic you can post?

Blu - you have one very contented baby there hun..... my niece was the same and an absolute dream sleping through - you are very lucky x Hope C adjusts very soon x

Kazza - Hi hun - yes had a lovely civilised hen night - far too many cocktails though and a little memory loss towards the end of the evening. not quite married although ony 3 more sleeps until I will have a new husband x Kaitlyn sounds wonderful and I am so pleased you are enjoying her x Such special times they grow up so quickly once they can do one thing you can't wait for them to do the next...... so exciting x

Jamiex - Glad you are ok and Elise sounds like a real bouncing bubba x Hey if you can't keep the little one fed you have to change things but I wouldn't beat yourself up about it.. How lovely that you are a mum, it must be so lovely to take her out in the pram and feel complete x

Allimo - any sign yet? hope your little man arrives soon x

Sorry I know I have missed loads of you but have still got wedding plans to finish off tonight..... I met a lvely lady who did my nails this week in prep for the wedding and she does reflexology - am going to try some after the wedding see if my god damn body will harmonise itself... Last month my body played more tricks on me and got to day 40 before AF arrived.... 

Well I am not sure I will get time to post before the weekend but will post a pic after and love to you all x
Jo x


----------



## Blu

Jo - wishing you all the best for your special day - can't wait to see the pics!

Blu


----------



## Lillietta

Hello everyone

Jojo - Good luck for Saturday. Am really looking forward to seeing some pics. Its going to be a wonderful - you deserve to enjoy every minute hon!

Allimo - Raspberry tea - interesting. I bet your little one is going to put in an appearance sooner rather than later - hang in there sweetie!

Zoie - congrats on getting to a hb. You're absolutely right though - as soon as you've passed one hurdle you're thinking about the next one!  

Jamie - sounds like you must be exhausted. At least if you're on to bottles other people can do a bit of feeding.

Kazza - sounds like Kaitlyn is doing really well. Are you losing some of the baby weight through breast feeding? 

Blu - I hope I get one of those sleep through the night ones!

Jazz - How are you feeling hon? It must be so difficult processing everything that you've been through recently I'm not surprised you're feeling the way you do. Give yourself lots of time to heal. Love to Leah.

Gabi - Are you back from holidays yet? I hope everything is going OK

As for me and Bean. We're doing fine. I had my final 'early' scan yesterday. Very emotional as we could see Bean's arms and legs moving and he really looks like a baby (albeit a 2cm one) now. I'm now officially discharged to normal care and have my 12 scan date already. I am still really tired and very nauseous. I know all of that is normal but I think I've been feeling so anxious I haven't been sleeping much. I think its taking its toll on DH too - he is really busy at work and he's been looking after me and worrying in his own unspoken way. Its his birthday this weekend so hopefully he'll be able to chill and enjoy it a bit.

Take care 

Lillietta


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jo - have a truly magical day on Saturday hun!  Will be thinking of you  

Lillietta - I am so utterly happy for you...your scan sounds amazing...seems a lifetime since my first scan, but the memory of the feeling will always remain.  Be gentle with yourself, and enjoy your DH's birthday.

Hello everyone!  

Today is a very good day.  A friend from work came round, and although I was extremely anxious beforehand, we had such a good chat, that I feel I've turned a corner and proved to myself that it's not as scary as I thought to see people and step out of my protective bubble.  Next week I'm going to set myself the goal of heading into town on my own with Leah    I'm also trying to find a mother and baby group to join...that's the next big hurdle, as I know I'll have to explain why Leah was prem, but then again it'll give me a reason to speak about my darling boy...just hope the other mums aren't put off  

Big   all round


----------



## zoie

jazz n dylan- hun good for you   your doing fab!!! and going to baby group will be great and to be honest you might find they are more then understanding and you might even get some simular stories xxxx goodluck hun 

lillietta- so glad scan went well hun you wait till you have the 12 week one its fab and beanie will have changed so much!! just be prepared for a stuborn one lol i have !!!!!!!

blu hiya hun glad all is ok xxx

allimo- soz things are taking its time but im sure you will get that surprise very soon!! and then your little bundle will make up for being late lol

gabi- hope your having a good time hun and hope that bump is growing well xxxxxx

kazza and jamie- wishing you all the best with your little bundles!!! hope your coping well and ejoying being mummys xxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - all the best for your special day...enjoy every minute of it!!

Lilietta - glad everything is going well for you!!

Tash - glad that you are making progress.

This week, I've been waiting for AF to show...been waiting since Monday and was beginning to give up hope, then this morning when I got up, there was a slight red tinge on wiping (sorry TMI), so thought great!  Then nothing before going to work.  I read the Q's sheet which said that if you do the injection a few days early, its fine, but if you leave it too late it can cuase problems, so decided to do the jab this morning.  So we have now started tx, our next app is 23rd at 8am, so really happy!!  Had a headache by lunchtime, but not as bad as when sniffing, and my tummy hurts where the needle went in.

Then had a great afternoon off work as I went to friends who has taught me how to make cake decorations using icing.  I'm making a tractor cake next week for my god-daughter, so have made some farm animals to go with it...sheep, pig, duck and cow.  Then we made christmas decorations for the cakes, made a tree and a fab snowman!!  DH is very impressed!!

Hope that you all have a fab weekend.  I'm having another session doing my portfolio, but might have to make some more cake decorations!!


----------



## Caz

Tasha  you are doing so well. I hope you find  a lovely mum and toddler group to settle into.


Caroline  well done; you're on your way.


Lilletta, fab news!  Your post made me really smile. 


Jo, have a fabulous day tomorrow. We want to see the pictures. 


 for all the WWB and the WWB Babes.  


C~x


----------



## Allimo

Jo - Good luck tmorrow hun - Ohh I so love weddings, I bet the twins are really excited as well.  Looking forward to your next post when you can use DH!

Caroline - your so talented, I cant do anything like that even with help.  DD and I have made banana cake this afternoon, that as far as my talents go

Tasha - glad things are getting better hun.  It took me about 4 weeks to go out with DD, so you are doing so well.  The bumps and babes groups are really good that the NCT run.  Our village runs a Tuesday club, with mums and babes up to 1, its run by the health visitors.

Lilletta, thats fantastic news hun, can so relate to the nausea and tiredness, hopefully it will disappear afdter 12 weeks.  

Jamie, glad things are getting better, I had to bottle feed DD after 2 weeks, so am prepared this time.

Kazza, hope your OK

Gabby - hope grabby is progessing nicely

We were told to measure DD as she is now 2, and in theory if you double it, that is what height you will be when you are an aadult.  SHe is already 3 feet!!  today, she tried to give the baby some cheese thought my bump, as its her favourite.

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Kazza4

Tash -  so pleased you had such a good day and it made you feel more confident, its def the way forward.  I was petrifed to go out on my own with Kaitlyn at first but the more you do it the easier it gets and I actually prefer to be out now as she sleeps a lot better when we are on the move... it does take time tho, just go for a little walk around the block first to get you used to it.  Joining groups would be a great idea, I'm sure the other Mums would be so supportive of what you've been through and it might even help you more to talk to new people... thinking of you always x x x

Zoie - yep enjoying every day... hope you are too  

Jaimex - haha you made me laugh with Elsie being confuse between night and day, Kaitlyn is exactly the same with sleeping all day and then wide awake at night.

Allimo - wow DD 3ft, shes going to be a tall young lady    bless her trying to give bubba cheese.

Jojo - I hope you are enjoying your big day, thinking of you and can't wait to hear all about it.  Oh yeah reflexology is fantastic I would def recommend that.

Lillietta - Congrats on seeing the Bean's arms and legs, its so exciting, hope you are able to enjoy it as well as it being nerve wracking.... I hope DH has a lovely birthday.  I am lucky in a way that I lost all my baby weight straight away as I had such a hard time with the birth I was unable to eat solids for 10 days for some reason as I would be sick if I ate anything so I actually weighed less than when I started tx although the weight is creeping on now being at home and eating rubbish  

Caroline - good luck on this round of tx, will be keeping everything crossed for you..... oh the cake decorations sound fantastic, bet you will be making lots of cakes for xmas now to show off your new skill  

I went to a NCT nearly new sale today, I love them and am addicted to hunting for bargains then off out for my first proper girly night tonight since Kaitlyn arrived so looking forward to seeing all the girls and relaxing... its DH's first night on duty so that will be interesting    Kaitlyn has been quite aggy the last couple of days and wanting to be cuddled all the time so hope shes not coming down with anything  

I hope everyone has a good weekend.

Kxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

just back from holidays, even a new thread here.

Jo, hope you had a fabulous day yesterday, let us know how it went and please show us the pictures of the big day!

Kazza, I love the picture of Kaitlyn, she is adorable!  

Tasha, how are you doing?  I really admire your strength to go through the tough time. 

Allimo, not long for you!  Hope you get some rest before bubba is born.

Caroline, I am     for you this time, I really hope it works this time    .

Blu, hope that Charlie gets settled with the new routine soon.

Zoie, I am also looking forward the 20 week scan but I may try to fit in a scan in between as it's too long w/o seeing the bubba.  How are you feeling?

Lilietta, isn't it great to see the little arms and legs move around?  How are you feeling?  Hope DH has a great birthday.

Sharbara, hope all is well with Declan.

Jamie, hope you are getting some rest in the new routine.

Caz, hope all is well with you.

DH and I are just back from our holidays, we had a great time.  We really enjoyed Mauritius but it just went too quick.  All well with Grabby, I guess he enjoyed the sailing and golf in the sun!  Coming back to miserable Dutch weather is tough!  

lots of love to everyone,

Gabi xx


----------



## zoie

hiya gabi- im excited about the scan and must admit its a long wait!! i would love to have a early scan but dont want to waste money on scans when got no signs of probs! when i could use it on baby stuff lol i am abit worried about little one as i had antibiotics and turned out to be allergic!! and now dh has swine flu poor man!! x so am worried how lo is coping!! but we heard hb and it was very clear and fast so just gonna relax and take day by day! otherwise feeling ok just sleeping all the time lol how is you feeling?


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - so lovely to hear your back   and I'm so pleased that you had such a lovely time, I'm jealous, it hasn't stopped raining here this week!    glad things are going well with Grabby and hope you can relax a little bit now, I'm so excited for you  

Zoie - Poor DH getting swine flu, hope you manage to avoid it.... glad the heartbeat is strong and all is going well, they are tough little things  

I've had a rough night, Kaitlyn had bad colic poor little thing and was up for hours, I ended up in tears as didn't know what to do with her but luckily DH came to the rescue and calmed her down ( I feel so bad as he has to work today) I'm absolutely shattered now and shes fast asleep, think I will need matchsticks to keep my eyes open today    I hope DH is OK as he drives a lot for his job!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Kxxx


----------



## Allimo

Kazza

colief is amazing for colic - I have already bought some ready for this bubba, and it cured DD.  You can use it even if breastfeeding

\love

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - hope you get Kaitlyn's colic sorted hun.  Leah suffers with bad wind, so i know how you feel after a tough night.  she's been much better since giving her infacol with every feed, but I've heard great things about colief.  Try to get it on prescription as it's pricey.  how was your girly night?

Zoie - hope your DH gets well soon, must be so worrying for him.  

Allimo - gosh, DD's gonna be a leggy 6 footer then!    Still waiting to hear from NCT rep about local meets...although at the moment I've got something on every day (friends and family coming to keep us company) that I'm not sure I'd have time to go to one! Typical!

Jo - thought about you on Sat...hope you're having a lovely honeymoon.

Lillietta - how are you hun?

Gabi - so jealous you've just got back from Mauritius!  Bet Grabby loved it!

Caroline - yay to starting tx!  You're putting me to shame, I could be using all this time I have to make xmas decorations and cakes (Leah is very good and sleeps loads in the day).

Sharbara - how  are you and Declan?

Well, having been difficult to settle on Friday and Saturday night (after a week of being perfect), Leah was such a good girl last night, and slept for 3 1/2 hours between feeds...that's the longest amount of sleep I'v had in weeks!  've got a friend coming over this afternoon and tomorrow I'm venturing out to meet up with another SCBU mummy...our bubbas were incubator neighbours...I've really missed her over the last 4 weeks, so can't wait to see how she's getting on with her LO.

no panic attacks for a week now


----------



## Kazza4

Allimo - I have just been and bought some colief so will let you know the results, thanks x

Tash - I am going to give the colief a go as infacol didn't seem to help Kaitlyn, I bought the first lot but thought if it works I'll try to get it prescribed in future as is expensive.  Girly night was OK, nice to get out but it was really expensive and I worried about K all night as DH was looking after her and he had a migraine but when I got home they were both tucked up in bed soundo   Im so pleased that you are getting on better now and that Leah has had a good night (makes such a difference doesn't it!) did you have a good time with your friend and SCBU mummy?  How is her LO getting on?

Kxxx


----------



## JulieW1

Hi to all WWB,

Just a quick note to announce the birth of Lewis James, born 5/11/09 at 8:01 am by emergency c section. Miracles do happen!


----------



## Blu

Julie - congratulations on the safe arrival of Lewis James


----------



## Caz

*Julie, Congratulations on the arrival of your little Bonfire Baby!
Welcome to The World Lewis James!*​


----------



## Allimo

Congratulations Julie on the birth of Lewis - so pleased for you.

Love

Allimo


----------



## Lillietta

Congratulations Julie on the arrival of Lewis. Hope you're both recovering well!

Thanks for all the lovely wishes ladies. I am so anxious I don't quite know what to do with myself. Three weeks to the nuchal scan feels like 3 centuries away. Am seriously contemplating paying for one scan in between - I know it won't change anything but the not knowing is a killer! My nausea has significantly eased off ( which I'm obviously worrying about - I'm hoping you're all going to say reassuring things like nausea varies so much from person to person. I'm still really tired and I've noticed that I'm a lot more irrationally tearful so there must still be some hormones pumping around doing something. How did all you ladies with babies stand this bit? This is worse than the 2ww. I actually feel pretty good physically despite the above. 

we had a great day on Sunday for DHs birthday. He got the electric guitar he's been dreaming of (yep midlife crisis) and is trying to turn himself into a rock god but only knows 4 chords at the moment. It is very amusing. The brothers-in-law came over for lunch and it was all very nice. We're going to Ascot this weekend for a friend's birhday - they will notice me not drinking so not quite sure what to say yet. Has anyone else been in the winter? I've only been to the races once n the summer. I know I have to dress smartly but in the winter does that mean you can wear smart knee high boots - help please?

Caroline - that is brilliant news that you've started your injections. It must be good  to feel like you're doing something active again. Your cakes sound amazing. You'll have to let us see that portfolio of yours when it's all done.

Gabi - Glad your holiday was good. What's next for you and grabby?

Kazza - hope kaitlyn's colic is settling. 

Allimo - whoa 3ft? You could have a model/basketball player on your hands. Wonder how tall number 2 is going to be?

Zoie - feeling all your anxiety hon! (see above). I hope your DH is feeling better. Did you have the swine flu vaccination?

Tasha - the very worst thing about anxiety is that you have to experience the full horror of it peaking before it can start to go away but I think you've done that now and as long you don't try to avoid the anxiety it will start to recede. I have personal (see above) and professional experience of this - pm me if you want to talk more about it! Glad to hear Leah is doing well - what's LO by the way?

Blu, Caz - thanks for you lovely good thoughts. I hope you're both well.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Right off to update my FF diary - its very boring at the minute as I'm using is as a way of counting down the days and is full of all my anxious rambling.

Take care all.

L


----------



## SHARBARA

hi guys

i lost the thread!!!
Declan is great i echo what everyone has said about colief but get it on prescription as 10 quid for 7ml is soooooooooo expensive


still suffering carpal tunnel isa pain in the a**

dizzy head and thick ears today must be brewing a cold
DH still in plaster ! reveiw at clinic wednesday

hows everyone doing will catch up soon now i have found thread agan


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - glad you enjoyed your night out, but not surprised you were anxious...bet DH was so pleased to show you how he managed on his own, v.impressed they were both tucked up in bed.  Meet up with my SCBU friend was fab...prem babies do act differently, so it was very reassuring to find out that her LO does the same things as Leah.  He is doing really well, but is much more active than Leah so his weight gain is slower which worries his mummy.  I always feel really bad when she asks me how much Leah has gained.

Lillietta - my nausea was very mild and would disappear for days, which worried me no end as it was a twin pg and everyone seemed to believe I should be vomiting constantly!  I also felt really well in the early weeks.  I'm sure all is fine, but I did have an extra scan at 10wks just for peace of mind.  You're right about the anxiety...only when I stopped fearing the sensation and went with it did it finally ease.  Have not felt anxious since Saturday!  Have no idea what to suggest about Ascot, other than enjoy!  Very jealous of you!  LO = little one.

Sharbara - good to see you tracked us down.  Is your mum still with you hun?  How fed up is your DH?  Can he interact much with Declan?

Leah is a little piglet...she's gained 15oz this week!!!  She now weighs 7lbs 9oz, which is incredible!


----------



## GabiFR

Hello everyone,

Julie, congratulations on the arrival of Lewis James!!!!!!

Tasha, that's great news from you, I am so happy that you are doing better    And Leah, she is adorable and so cute!!!  Great progress on her weight gain too.  

Lilietta,  hang in there hun, I know exactly how it feels to be counting days and hours to get to 12 weeks and it goes really slow to get there, but believe me, you will feel better and better as the milestone approaches.  Enjoy Ascot, we are all very jealous! No clue on the dressing code for the winter there, sorry  

Sharbara, glad you found us again, how are you, DH and Declan, hope everyone is feeling better.

Kazza, how are you, Kaitlyn and DH?  Your Ladies night out sounded great, I guess next time you will be a it more relaxed!  

Caroline, how is it going with you? good luck for your appointment next week    

Allimo, how are you?? Any news?

Blu, hope all well with you.

Zoie, how are you feeling?

Hi to Caz, Jaimex and everybody else.  

All well with Grabby, but I am not feeling great, have been feeling really week, working from home for the past 4 days, went to the GP got so,e blood tests but waiting for the results.  My clothes are getting tighter and I have only two pair of trousers that fit me now (leggings), I don't think it's Grabby but too much eating and no exercise for 14 weeks now.  I am very happy and grateful despite everything to be reaching 14 weeks today. 

Gabi xxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello All

Thanks for all the good wishes for my big day last Saturday - what can I say it was amazing and the most emotional and moving day ever..... I am now officially Mrs G and it feels absolutely wonderful. The whole wedding day seems quite surreal now and already been married for a week! 

The twins were adorable and we had some extra words put into the vows for them which made me choke a bit.... They and our neices looked absolutely gorgeous and every moment of the day was so special.  I wouldn't change one thing about it x 

We had a couple of days in a lovely spa hotel after the wedding which was great and had some pampering, wonderful food and wine and a really special time together.  I have a wonderful DH .....YEAH!!!!  It was also his 40th on the Sunday so all in all it was amazing..... can't quite believe the year we have had but this has made up for all the heartache and pain of tx and mc and we can start our new chapter as Mr & Mrs xx

Well it may take me a while to catch up with everyone so sorry if I miss anyone x

Tasha - you sound so determined hun which is wonderful and so lovely to hear that you seem to have turned the corner with your anxiety.  Leah sounds like such a joy - hope she starts to sleep a little longer for her mummy soon and you enjoy showing her off when you take her out in the pram x 

Gabby - So jealous that you went to Mauritaus it must have been amazing - so pleased things are going well with grabby and yeah for clothes getting too tight.... you will be treating yourself to som mat clothes very soon x 

Lillietta - Congrats on seeing your little bean moving about so well - must be wonderful - hope you have a great time at ascot x 

Caroline - YEAH to starting tx again - hope the injections aren't too painful in your tummy - I found that putting it in slightly to the side of my tummy was better a little way away from your tummy button where all the nerves are was better for me...... Have you got dr scan booked yet? So hope we have another WWB 2010 in the making x Cakes sound amazing....DH made our wedding cakes and they were fabulous we went for a tower of cup cakes with chocolate ganache - vanilla and chocolate x 

Allimo - Hope you are ok - any sign of the new arrival hun? If not you must be fit for bursting x 

Julie - Congrats to your new bundle - Lewis - he looks absolutely adorable x Hope you are enjoying being a mummy and getting a little sleep x

Kazza - Hope Kaitlyn is better and the colic is easing up x Well done you on having a night out DH must have been so proud to have done so well on his own x 

zoie - congrats on your bfp hun and hope DH is feeling better with the dreaded SF! 

Blu - hope you are well x

We are waiting for the official disk of photos from the photographer but I will try and upload a pic my SIL sent now of the wedding and post some more soon xx Love having a DH xx

Love to all
Jo x


----------



## Allimo

Hi WWBs

JoJo, so glad you had a good time MRS, cant wait to see the photos.  Ooh a couple of days at a spa, lucky you.

Gabi, hope your feeling better hun and your blood tests came back OK.  

Tasha - Glad little Leah is piling on the weight, you must be producing good milk hun.  Hope your feeling better every day.  

Shabara - hope your cap tunnel goes soon, cant be much fun. 

Lilletta - Only 2 weeks to the scan now hun.  I know how hard these milestones are, the problem is, each one gets longer, but the worry never goes.  Hope your OK hun.  I had constantly varying symptoms, so dont worry too much about morning sickness getting less.

Well, I'm 39 weeks now, hopefully i will only have a week to go, cant bear the though of another 3 weeks, I am so heavy and its painful to do most things.  Poor DH really cant help too much, so I am having to do everything around the home and look after DD, so some nights when she goes to bed, I just collapse.

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - congrats on reaching 14weeks hun...gosh time has flown by!!!

Jo - your wedding day and minimoon sound perfect, you so deserve this my love!  Can't wait to see piccies.  

Allimo - hope your LO arrives soon.  Have you got any family to help you round the house?  I am in awe of how well you cope.  

Well, we're back from our first trip away with Leah...we took her to Birmingham to meet DH's family, particularly her Nanny (MiL) who is now out of hospital (if you remember she had a stroke in June) but is still paralysed down her left side, so very reliant on carers.  It gave her a real boost to meet Leah and have her lie in her bed with her.  Leah was wonderful and just stared up at her Nanny for half an hour!  I was really nervous about staying away from home with Leah, but she was really good and very settled.


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls,

The scan didn't go so great.  My linning to too thick.  Going back next Monday, but as the clinic closes in a few weeks as the two clinics in Leeds are merging, so I'm cutting it fine to get in before they close.  Also got assessment on 14th at work, which is THE last day for ET.  So, might have to abandon this cycle til the new clinic opens next year.  Not sure whats for the best, but my assessment comes first and we want to do this properly, so have decided that if I'm not ready to start stimming next Monday, then we will abandon.  Also DH now has a UTI which has flattened him....hmmm....sorry girls, but I am a bit down, so sorry for keeping my distance.

Hope that you are all ok and all the WWbabies are doing well!


----------



## Lillietta

Hi girls

Jojo - congrats on becoming Mrs Jojo - sounds like you had a wonderful day. You really deserve to feel some joy this year - I am so pleased for you hon.  I am currently trying to prevent my little sis from turning into mega bridezilla!

Allimo - Oh sweetie - it must feel like you're never going to pop! I've got everything crossed that your little one makes an appearance soon.

Jazz - well done on getting through your first trip away. I had forgotten all about your MIL. It must have been wonderful for her to see Leah. Is she able to communicate much with you?

Caroline - what a decision for you to have to make but I think it is so important for you to feel that you've got your priorities straight. I made a similar choice earlier this year with not rushing into another treatment again because I needed some time to sort out other bits of my life that had been neglected during the aftermath of the 2nd m/c and then the first round of IVF. Good luck for your assessment hon.

I had a great time at Ascot. We only won on one race but we'd bet both ways so we still ended up £2 poorer after the winning - ah well I won't be booking the trip to Las Vegas anytime soon! We ended up deciding to go for another scan this week. The anxiety was really getting to me so a couple of good friends just said I should go and ask for one. The EPU at St Thomas' were fine about it and actually said they were sorry they hadn't hooked me into the reassurance scanning that they provide for women who've had lots of m/c's before. So we had a scan yesterday and everything was fine - it looked like Bean did a rock jump at one point. 

Take care everyone.

L


----------



## JoJo35

hello ladies....

Thanks for all the well wishes.. hmmmmm having a few probs getting the pic on my profile.... can aonyone help x

Tasha - lovely that Nanny got to see her beautiful granddaughter bet it gave her a real lift and make her really determined to ge better x Glad Leah was a good girl for her mummy and each thing you do with her will build you confidence more x

Lillietta - lovely that the hospital were so understanding about the scan and so much better to put your mind at rest x I didn't have anyone else reallyinvolved in the wedding and did it all in 10 weeks so no time for becoming bridezilla x Hope you can calm your sister!! 

Allimo - sounds like you are fit to bursting hun - hope you have got support around you especialy with DH being poorly x Hope bubba comes soon x

Caroline - Oh hun so sorry to hear things not going smoothly x Think you are doing the right thing though if your body is not ready don't rush it or tx will not have as good a chance of working x But    that lining thins out for you over the weekend.  We are all here for you hun - when you are down thats when you need support and we are here x  

Mrs G xx


----------



## Allimo

Hi lovely ladies

I gave birth to our beautiful baby boy, Herbie Morris yesterday morning at 6:54, weighing 8lb3.  only took 4 hours from first contraction and arrived at the hospital fully dilated.  came home last night, so not had chance to read back.

i am absolutely elated after the traumas of DD birth and so happy.

hope to catch up soon

love allimo


----------



## Blu

​


----------



## zoie

allilmo- BIG CONGRATS HUN wishing you and dh all the best with little herbie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz

*Allimo, congratulations on the safe arrival of your little man.
Welcome to the world Herbie!*​
I will catch up properly with you all later but for now  to Caroline and  for your tx to progress.

C~x


----------



## Caroline S

Congratulations Allimo!!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

wow

well done congratulations Alimo xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello WWB's!! 

I know that I have been AWOL for such a long time but I have been checking in to keep up with all your news.

Allimo-CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Herbie!! what a fab name!!hope you are recovering well!  

Gabi-So So pleased for you BFP and sending lots of    for the rest of your pregnancy.

JoJo-Congratulations on now having a DH  .  

Lillietta-BFP!!!!!!!      thats fantastic news, hope all is well.

Jazz-Leah is goegeous and I hope that  things are getting a little easier for you all?? 

Hello and   to all other WWBS that I have missed and anyone else reading.  

I finally gave birth to our little girl, Nancy on 25/11/09 weighing in at 7lb 6oz.  We are completely overwhelmed by her and the whole experience.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## JoJo35

Allimo - Congats to you sweetie on your safe arrival xx So pleased for you all, you must be so thrilled - especially with the birth being so straight forward.  Enjoy your new bundle babe and look forward to seeing a pic soon x

Tinkerbelle - Wonderful news hun you must be over the moon, Congrats to you and enjoy being a mum at last x

Jo x


----------



## Blu

​


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Thank you ladies!!  

Am truely thankful for this website and the WWB cycle buddies for getting us through the rollercoaster.

T xx


----------



## Caz

*Tinkerbelle and Mr Tinkerbelle, Congatulations on the arrival of your lovely daughter.
Welcome to the world Nancy!
*​


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Thank you!!!    

You made DH laugh with Mr Tinkerbelle!!

T xx


----------



## Caroline S

Tinkerbelle - congratulations!!

Just a quick update from me, I went for my scan this morning, all set for abandoning the tx and she said that we should check my linning before abandoning and found that it was 2.3 adn ok to start stimming.  We wnet through the dates carefully as I cannot go to the hospital on 14th as its my assessment that day, so the plan is to start tomorrow night, scan next Tues and the EC at the earliest should be the 15th or more likely the 16th.  I asked if this was too late as the clinic will close and she said not to worry, they will get me to ET.


----------



## Blu

Great news Caroline


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Caroline-thats fantastic news  !! Which means that you could have a lovely news years BFP!!

T xx


----------



## Lillietta

*CONGRATULATIONS ALLIMO & TINKERBELLE ON YOUR NEW ARRIVALS*

I am absolutely delighted for you both and hope you're recovering well.

Caroline - great news about your lining - I have everything crossed for you and will be checking in on you over Xmas.

I'm fine - super anxious as always but only a week to go now before the milestone 12 week scan. Totally petrified and vomiting has definitely gone up a notch so I am up at night quite a lot. Ah well - at least I feel reassured whilst I'm upchucking! I had my first antenatal appointment with the obstetrician yesterday. She doesn't believe in use of clexane for my particular condition and is keen for me to come off it - argh what a decision. I understand the argument but I'd never forgive myself if I came off and then something happened. I have decided to delay the decision to see if we get to 20 weeks OK. I'd love to know your opinions on this - its a tough one.

Take care all.

L


----------



## GabiFR

Hello WWB,

Allimo, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Herbie!!! I hope you are fully recovered by now and adapted to the new routine 

Tinkerbelle, GREAT NEWS and CONGRATUATIONS on the birth of Nancy!  I hope you are fully recovered and not too tired from the new routine!

Lilietta, not long for the 12 week milestone, but stay calm because everything will be fine, when is your next scan, are you also doing the nuchal scan next?  I am thinking of you    

Caroline, how was your scan last Tuesday?  Sending you lots and lots of     .

Jojo, how is life as Mrs. G?  Hope all is well, you need to show us the pictures!

Tasha, how are you, Mike and Leah?  I hope all is well with you. 

Blu, hope all is well with you.

Kazza, how are you and Kaitlyn, she is so beautiful!!!!

Hi to Zoie, Sharbara, Julie, Caz and everyone else.

I am doing fine, Nano (no longer Grabby) is growing strong and I can hear his heartbeat with the doppler at home, I love it. I am 16 weeks tomorrow and already starting to show a little bump.  I am now looking forward to the 20 week milestone and the all clear scan then.  I just gave up my old clothes and got some maternity ones, what a relief, so much more confortable.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## zoie

hiya gabi- glad nano is doing well and youve heard hb i had appointment today and got to hear ours again aswell!! im just ahead of you and have a massive bump lol have you felt baby yet? i dont have 20 week scan till jan as i fall on new years eve lol also hun how do you know your having a boy?


----------



## GabiFR

zoie, how far in your pregnancy are you?  My 20 week scan is also in January, on the 6th.  I did the pink or blue test and it's 95% accurate, you can get it online if you are as curious as I am. PM me if you want the details.
Gabi xx


----------



## zoie

gabi ive PMed you hun


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello Everyone!

Sorry I haven't been on here for awhile, my little piglet is much more demanding now as she's feeding and interacting a lot more in her desperation to catch up to her chronological age!  Leah put on 15oz, then 9oz and last week 1lb...so she now weighs 9lbs 2oz!  And on Saturday she smiled at me for the first time, which was magical, especially as last week I'd convinced myself she wasn't developing properly...I need to remember that she has a corrected age as well (4 wks yday) so I should judge her development on that.

Lillietta - so pleased you had an extra scan and your bubba was fine...roll on 12 weeks!  MiL's communication is fine fortunately, but her left arm and leg are still paralysed.

Allimo - congratulations on Herbie's arrival hun!    

Tinkerbelle - welcome to the world Nancy   

I love both names!  So original.

Caroline - good luck with this cycle, I'm thrilled it's going ahead.  Hope DH's uti has cleared.  

Gabi - the three of us are so happy and settled now...loving every minute of being a mummy and daddy...once you get through the first few weeks (which are hard, harder than you expect) being a parent is incredible and magical  

Big   and   to you all xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening all!! 

Gabi-16 weeks already!!! those dopplers are fab aren't they!? Mine was a constant source of reassurance and it was the best 30 quid I've ever spent!!

Jazz-so glad Leah is doing well-9lbs 2oz is a fantastic weight!! I can honestly say that since having Nancy, I think it's normal parent behaviour to worry about their development. I worry about every little thing and she's only 12 days old! 

Lillietta-GOOD LUCK    for your 12 week scan!!

Caroline-hows it going??  

Blu, JoJo and anyone else I've missed-how are you all?? 


We are finally getting our head around our new routine.  Nancy is doing well and is keeping us on our toes.  Put the new 7ft 6in christmas tree up today and have now realised that I don't have enough decorations to decorate the monster!! Nancy was thoroughly unimpressed by the whole thing and slept through the fiasco of putting it up!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Caz

Hello all,

Tasha, that's fab news. It's a magical moment to treasure. 

Caroline, so very pleased your cycle is progressing. How is it going?  for you.

Gabi, Lillietta, how are things?

Just a quick note of foetal heart monitors. As reassuring as they are, please, ladies, do not rely on them.You are not medically trained and they are not intended for anything other than your enjoyment. There's a topic on it here but please don't read if you are easily upset: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216211.0

Hope you are all keeping well. 

C~x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Caz,  I totally agree that the doppler cannot be used to replace medical advice.  Having a not so easy pregnancy so far, I still go to the doctor every 2-3 weeks for peace of mind.  I think things get easier once we can feel the baby move.

Tinkerbelle, I am sure Nancy will enjoy the Xmas tree much more next year, just get the decorations and he will be delighted to help in 2010!

Tasha, that's great news about Leah, we need an updated picture of her here!

Lilietta, any news on the 12WW scan?

Zoie, how are you?

Caroline, how's everything?

I had my last trip to Athens and had the last shot of immune treatment (LIT), also need to restart clexane as my blood is thickening and also progesterone pills is a must as my progesterone was only 40 when it has to be 200+ at this point.  Nano is very well though but I am glad I have been taken care by a clinic who only handles the most complicated cases and pregnancies.    We could really see now that he is a boy, there is no doubt about that.  I have another appointment here in Holland next week and the 20week scan in the beginning of January.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Kazza4

Hi ladies,

Just a short one as I have Kaitlyn attached to me, every time I put her down sinced her jabs 2 weeks ago she cries   I hope its not going to last too long as its so hard trying to get anything done when shes upset, not sure if it was the jabs or colic tho as the jabs could have been a coincidence but def got worse about 4 days after she had them  

Allimo - huge congrats on the arrival of Herbie  

Tinks - congrats on the arrival of Nancy  

Gabi - hi hon, so pleased you and Nano are doing so well, can't believe you are nearly 17 weeks now, not long til the 20 week mark    dopplers def are a godsend  to help you feel better, we are doing OK just hate K being so upset all the time, is really hard especially when you don't know why.

Tash - ah bless on seeing Leahs first smile, I am waitig for that day and like you was getting very anxious as all the other bubs seem to be doing it but have to remember she is only just over 4 weeks herself from her EDD.  Ah Leah is doing amazing putting on weight, congrats to the big strong girl   K was 9lb last Monday too.

Lillietta - any news on 12 week scan  

Caroline - I hope your tx is going well  

Jojo - Hiya, hope you are enjoying being Mrs Jojo  

Kxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Tinkerbelle - wow, that's quite some tree!

Gabi -  congrats on your  one!  

Kazza - congrats on Kaitlyn's weight gain too!  Hope the crying ceases soon...have you spoken to your HV?

Here's some more piccies...


----------



## Allimo

Hi Ladies

Justr wanted to say a quick hello.  Life is tough at the mo as we adjust, I especially feel bad for DD, as we spend most of the day in the house, and she is a real outdoor girl.

Herbie is gorgeous, so different to his sister, and a real pig, already taking 4 oz of food 7 times a day!!

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Glad to hear that you are all doing well!!

This mornings scan was a surprise.  At this point last time there was no action from either ovary, so the same was expected this time.  The right ovary has 6 follie and the left ovary has 4 follies!!!  We are seeing the Dr Thursday and then plan EC (  don't let it be Monday as I have my assessment at work!!) They think that it will be THIS WEEKEND!!! (not next wednesday), probably Sunday!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

FANTASTIC NEWS CAROLINE!!!!     I'll be praying that it's not monday...good luck with EC and your assessment!    

Allimo - do you go to the Bumps and Babes group in CG?  I'm thinking of going after xmas. xxxx


----------



## Lillietta

Hello all. 

12 week scan went fine yesterday. My relief is immense! Thanks again for all your good wishes - looks like they did the trick. Bean looks fine - has all the bits he/she should for now and the Down's risk score came out very low. So I am rocking on into the 2nd trimester - woohoo  

Its so nice to be able to tell people officially now - though inevitably I told many more people than I should have done already  . Symptoms are settling and I'm sure my nausea was worse because of my anxiety - I bet I'll get another bout leading up to the 20w scan.

Caroline -    for those follies - amazing how it all so quickly turns around. Am sending you tons of   for this weekend.

Kazza - good to hear from you. I am getting a sense of what life is going to (hopefully) be like in a few months time for me - it seems like you end up very sleep deprived and lucky if u get a fe minutes to yourself. I hope Kaitlyn settles a bit soon.

Jazz - I'm glad your mood is improving. It must have been amazing to see Leah smile.

Allimo, Blu, Caz, Jojo, Tinks, Jaimie - hope you're all doing OK.

How is everyone doing with their Xmas plans? I imagine it's quite a different ballgame for all of you with new arrivals. I wouldn't allow Xmas to start in our house until the 12 week scan so now I can't wait to get the tree up and decorated.

Take care all

L


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - so thrilled your 12week scan went well hun!  You deserve a magical xmas...enjoy decorating yor tree


----------



## GabiFR

Hello WWB,

Lilietta, great news on the 12WW, that is a big relief!  You can now get your Xmas tree ready and enjoy the last xmas with DH before baby comes in 2010!  

Tasha, how are you and Leah?  Do you have a Xmas outfit for her?

Caroline, how is it going? Have you had EC or is it coming?  Sending you lots of     .

Allimo, can you manage to breastfeed demanding Herbie?  Hope DD is enjoying her little brother and not missing the outdoors so much.

Kazza, how are you and Kaitlyn?  Hope she has smiled to you 

Hi to Zoie, Caz, Jojo, Tinkerbelle, Blu, and everyone else.

All well with me and Nano.  DH and I are off to Rio for Xmas and New Year and I can't wait for that. Too bad it's only 9 days, but we look forward to having a bit of sun and warm weather, it is so cold here today.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - I have an xmas outfit that a friend bought...a red & white stripey babygro with reindeer motif on the front and matching hat...v.v.cute!  Enjoy xmas in Rio, I'm so envious of all the travelling you do!


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

Sorry for not being on for a few days, but having internet troubles!

EC is tomorrow (at last!), in at 8am!!

Had my assessment today which I passed, don't want to bore you with the details, but I've been studying for 7 years to finally get to this point and the increase in pay will pay for IVF if I need it, next year!!

DH is cooking dinner, so gotta go!!!  Will update tomorrow!


----------



## JoJo35

Caroline - Just to say all the very best for EC tomorrow...... be thinking about you xx 

Lillieta - so pleased your scan went well hun x you deserve it x

Tasha - the outfit sounds wonderful..... loving the new pics!!!

Gabi - So jealous rio..... you are such a jet setter xx 16 weeks pg x gosh where has the time gone!!!

Hello to everyone else xx

Sorry this is a short post - I am having a difficult time at the mo and thinking back to this time last year when we were getting ready for our first tx xx and what a tough year we have had so have not been posting much - sorry!!! Feeling a little out of all of the ff stuff right now x  Hope you are all looking forward to Christmas xx

Love to all
jo x


----------



## Caroline S

I'm a very sleepy but happy person.  We got 11 eggs!!!  So happy.  They don'e sedate the same was as at LGI, I was very aware of it all. Babbled on loads to a nurse called Pauline (I think) at one point I'm sure I told her that the microwace had finished!!    Very spaced out.  Now I can remember that I was aware of EC, but now can't actually remember it....does that make sense?  Think I'll try to get something to eat!

Jo I know how you feel...a few weeks ago, I distance myself for a bit, but I'm back again!


----------



## Caz

Caroline well done on your little crop  for The Call tomorrow


JoJo  Good to see you posting. 

C~x


----------



## GabiFR

Dear WWB,

Caroline, great new on the eggies,     you have lots of good embies.  When is ET and how many embryos are you having transferred?  Sending you lots of    

Jo, hun I am sorry that you are feeling down, I remember last year when I had just had a m/c at Xmas and it was so painfull.  I really hope 2010 brings you what you are dreaming of.  

Lilietta, how are you doing? Any m/s or is it gone?

Tasha, you need to post Leah's picture in the Xmas outfit, she will be so cute!!!  

Caz, how are you and your little man?

Hi to everyone else.

I am looking forward to the trip to Rio and the 20 week scan, really hope all is well with Nano.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Had the call!!

Out of the 11 eggs we got, 10 were suitable for fertilising, from those 10, 8 fertilised!!!  We are booked in for 9.30am Friday for ET where we will then discuss having the ET on D3 or leaving them til D5.  We will have 2 put back this time!

I'm sooo full of cold today!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

wow
nice one caroline thats quite a crop eh!

good luck with ET!
hope cold improves for xmas x

hi all D weihed in at 12 7 today lol wat a porker


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - that's fantastic news!  Good luck for tomorrow!      Your cold won't be a problem, you'll just have to rest even more  

Jo - completely understand hun...  all your dreams come true in 2010

Gabi - will definitely post a xmas photo of Leah    

Have rotten cold too...keep sneezing on Leah when feeding her, so no doubt she will get it    Have also had my first filling this morning, so numb mouth as well.  But to top it all off, my best friend is going through hell tomorrow, I won't go in to details, but another reminder of how cruel life can be.  

Roll on 2010...2009 will always be special as it was the year Leah was born, but I'm   2010 will be a better year for all. xxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Hi ladies,

Tash, the pics of Leah are gorgeous, I just love it when they smile   Kaitlyn has only done it a couple of times so far but its lovely.... I hope your cold gets better soon and Leah doesn't catch it   I hope your friend is OK, I wish life could be easy for us all.

Allimo - Hope you are feeling OK and settling into a routine... wow Herbie is a guzzler haha.

Caroline - Thats fantastic news, good luck for ET tomorrow you have a great bunch to pick from      

Lillietta - so pleased your 12 week scan went well and your symptoms are calming down a bit now, it is such a relief isn't it  to get over that milestone 

Gabi - Ah wow xmas and new year in Rio sounds amazing.. haha I was just thinking that you are always jetting off somewhere, very jealous would so love some sun!  I hope you have an amazing time and that Nano enjoys his trip  

Jo - so sorry to hear you are feeling down and really hope that 2010 is the year for you, you so deserve to be happy  

Hi to everyone else x

We are doing really well, my Mum bought me a gorgeous little red dress for K for xmas and she is really starting to look around now and has smiled a couple of times too    she has also nearly gone through the night for the past 3 nights so I'm on cloud nine to actually get some sleep.

Kxxx


----------



## Caroline S

I'm back!!!  We made it to Leeds in the snow.  Good news and not so good news.  The good news is that I had 2 8 cell embies put back (Iggy and Eggy - named by DH).  It was THE best ET I've had - I was not in tears!!!  The not so good news is that from the remaining 6, 2 were discarded and we have a 4 cell and 3 6 cells embies which they are going to try to get to blast and if so will then freeze on Sunday. But we are happy with our little 8 cell embies!!  Test date is New Years day!  So DH chose 4th Jan as our test date.  I told the Dr that I may well test before that date so he said not to test before the 1st!  I'm now wrapped up in the hope that my feet will eventually warm up!  Oh, and nice man in the car park, I lost the ticket...probably on the floor, so he let us out for free!!!


----------



## Blu

Fab news Caroline - a nice restful Christmas for you!

Kazza - great to hear you're doing well. Sleep definitely makes all the difference.

Tasha - huge hugs for you and your friend  

Shar - great to hear D is piling on the pounds - Lara is a real porker too - very different to C who took ages to put on weight and looked like a plucked chicken for months  

Gabi - have a fab time in Rio - very jealous!!

All well here - my little sister arrives tonight from Australia (where it's been 39 degrees this week ) she's staying for a month and the extra pair of hands will be great - especially for C who will get spoilt rotten.

Can't believe my little man will be 3 tomorrow - the 4 years TTC seemed to last forever, but the last 3 have flown by. We're going to the London Aquarium (as long as the snow doesn't get worse  ). Poor little man is getting a bit confused with having a birthday at this time of year - he has asked that Father Christmas bring him presents for his birthday  

Lara continues to be an absolute dream -she slept 10 hours last night  She's slept at least 8 hours every night from 3 weeks, we are so lucky! And she has now been asleep for 3 1/2 hours today so I have cleared out cupboards and tidied the house - I never did that even before children  

Hope everyone else is well.

Love
Blu


----------



## Allimo

Hi All

Just a quicxkie from me, as in DH hospital room - he has an infection so has been in for 3 days.  and typical, got a call Wednesday night to say they had a liver for him!!  He couldnt have it due to the infection, but a least we know now that he is near the top of the list, we just need to get him wrell  again.

Herbie is doing really well, he put on 1lb and 4 oz last week, and is already 9lb 10oz.  He is absolutely gorgeous, and no matter how tough life is, I am so glald we have him.

Congrats Caroline, praying for you during this 2ww.

Love

Allimo


----------



## Caz

Caroline... gosh that's a long wait!  Ok, no it's a normal 2ww but it sure seems like it! Hopefully Christmas will take your mind off most of it. Wishiing you all the best this time 


Tasha,  for the cold. Are your BF Leah? If so then she's getting all those lovely antibodies you are making against your germs so she's probably better protected than you are!


Allimo get well soon vibes for DH  


Blue,  to Charlie. Wow, 3 years old. (*tries not to think about that too much*  )


Wow, sounds like all our Wonderbabies and Wonderbumps are coming along nicely. Here's hoping for more of those in 2010.   


I shall apologise for being a poor poster - just lots of stuff happening for me right now and I am feeling unchatty, if you know what I mean. 2010 WILL be a great year for us all.  


C~x


----------



## Caroline S

Just a quick message to say that we didn't get any frosties  so lets hope that these two are the ones we need!!

Allimo - hope DH gets better soon, shame about the transplant, so fingers crossed he won't be waiting too long!!


----------



## Lillietta

Just a quickie to say I hope you all have a good Christmas. Allimo, I really hope DH is doing OK and that he is ready for a transplant soon.  Caroline - stay sane, at least you've got Christmas to distract you a bit - really   for you.

We're just wrapping the last few bits and then its off to the in-laws. Take care everyone and Merry Christmas. 


L


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Lilietta, enjoy your Xmas, I am sure it is a very happy one 

Caroline, hope you are no going   yet.  Hang in there, I am     that Iggy and Eggy are implanted by now   

Allimo, wish DH is doing fine.  

Hi to Tasha, Kazza, Caz, Blu, Shar, Jo and everyone else, wishing everyone a great Christmas!

We are at the airport on ur way to see my family but I got a very bad cold so don't feel my best now.  I hope to get better soon.  This morning I felt Nano move for the first time and woke up DH to feel him too, it was our surprise Xmas present, we were both thrilled.

lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - really hope DH's infection has cleared and he is in good health for the next transplant offer.  Well done to Herbie on his weight gain  

Gabi - what a fab xmas prezzy from Nano!  

Lillietta - enjoy this special xmas...just think of how even more exciting next year will be!  

Caroline - as Lillietta said, I hope xmas proves a welcome distraction on your 2ww...sending you lots of sticky vibes!  

Kazza - piccies of Kaitlyn in her red dress please!  Hope you had a fab xmas as a mummy  

Caz - merry xmas hun...yes I'm BF, so Leah bounced back from the cold and did not get it as bad as we had it.  

Hope you all had a fantabulous xmas, ours was magical once again...children really do make xmas special.  We filmed our xmas morning so that Leah can watch her first xmas in years to come.  She's been amazing this week...she's now sleeping for 7 hours at night, which is bliss, and she slept through xmas dinner (she usually springs awake when my dinner is ready and insists on being cuddled, so it was a lovely gift to eat a hot dinner!).

Happy New Year everyone...2010 is going to be even better than 2009! xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Hope that you all had a fantastic Christmas!!

Well, last week now.....test date is Monday (4th) although DH has said that I can test on Saturday if I want!

Back to work now for a few days!!!


----------



## KittyCartier

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies....

*A Very Happy, Healthy and Hopeful New Year!
*​
I rarely get the chance to reply but do try and keep up with all of your news. Wishing you all the little bundles of joy you so deserve.

Can't really believe that I'm finally going to be a mum this year - too too weird but overwhelmingly wonderful after all this time and just as we were about to give up!

Claire xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Happy New Year! xxxx  

Caroline - are you testing tomorrow...  Good luck hun!    

Claire - love the 3d pic hun!


----------



## Caroline S

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!!!



Just had THE best start to the year.....a BFP!!!  Never thought I would be able to write that one day!!!  We are in shock....just need to get it confirmed on Monday!!!  Cannot believe it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

Caroline............amazing fantastic brilliant


----------



## zoie

WELLDONE AND CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx what a great start xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline, what a fantastic start for 2010...let's hope all the WWBs have the same luck for the rest of the decade!


----------



## Blu

​


----------



## tinkerbelle78

HAPPY NEW YEAR WWBS!!!!  

Caroline-what a fab start to the new year!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!       

Hope all WWBs are well and have had a fab christmas!?

Nancy is now 5 weeks old and is changing by the day!! We are slowly getting into a routine (ish!) but taking each day as it comes-learning the ropes of looking after a LO.

Sending lots of    for WWBs future BFPs and bumps.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Caz

Caroline,  on your lovely  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond.  


Happy New year WBs! I hope you all had a good and restful Christmas and here's hoping for joy, peace and dreams fulfilled for 2010/ 


C~x


----------



## GabiFR

Great news Caroline!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months ahead for you.
Gabi xx


----------



## JoJo35

Caroline - Just to say CONGRATS to you hun - you totally deserve it and really hope you enjoy the next few months and beyond....... well done you must be absolutely thrilled xx

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year with your new bundles and bumps xx

Wishing you all the love luck and happiness for 2010!
Jo x


----------



## thinendometrium

Dear WWBs

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL. Hope that 2010 is a year full of dreams fulfilled for all of you.

I don't know how many of you remember me, but I was (and still am at heart) a WWB way back last year when we were all embarking on our treatments and I found such comfort and strength in having all your support and being able to share the ups and downs of treatment with you.

We were very  lucky in getting our BFP in February, but I stopped posting shortly afterwards.  Unfortunately this was due to the fact that I developed life-threatening complications.  I don't really want to relive all those horrible days, but needless to say that I was terrified of not only losing the pregnancy but also my life.  Even after coming home from hospital, I was told that things would be hit or miss for a while.  Initially I didn't post because I was scared of frightening the ladies who were lagging behind me in their cycle.  Then as time went on, I just didn't quite know how to come back to the group.  So the days became weeks and the weeks became months.  There were so many times that I would start a post and cancel it- not sure why.  However, I felt that I had such a close bond to you, I kept coming on, eager to read all your posts and find out all your news.  I have cried many a times about your sad news, and have been overjoyed by your good news.  Everytime one of you got a BFP I felt such genuine happiness, and everytime there was a BFN I also felt genuine saddness.  I cannot explain the joy I experienced at every single birth of the precious WWB babies, and the utter devastation I felt for the sad losses.  I have also been in awe of the strength you ladies have had when life has dealt you a bad hand, and I assure you that it is this amazing resilience that you have had that has got me through many a day.

Despite the rough patches though, there was a happy ending to our story, and as the new year begins and as it is virtually a year since we all found ourselves on the assisted conception rollercoaster together, I am biting the bullet and putting an end to all the postponements and finally coming on to tell you our fabulous news that I've been wanting to share with you from the first moment : DH and I were blessed with the most gorgeous little boy in the Autumn!!!!  He is nearly 3 months old and has made everything we've gone through worthwhile, and I would honestly go through it all over again a million times just to have him.

I am really excited about the awaited WWB babies that are still in the oven, and am       that those of us still waiting for a BFP get them soon and have a bundle of joy in their arms by the end of 2010. I also wish those who have decided to take a break from the IF journey the very best of luck with all of their endeavours.

I really hope you can accept my apology for breaking the world's record for the longest AWOL ever and accept me back as a WWB, as I feel such a strong tie to all of you and as many of you have mentioned, this is no ordinary cycle buddies group! The WWB will go on and on, way beyond the Winter of '08/'09, and this past year is a testament to this.

Wishing you all once again the very best of luck for 2010 and beyond.

Much love,
Always a WWB at heart,
Thinendometrium

ps- Caroline- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  SO THRILLED for you! Hope you have the happy and healthy 8 months of pregnancy you deserve.


----------



## Caz

Hello there thinendometrium! Welcome back - you're always welcome here.

 on your healthy little boy. I can imagine, after such a troublesome journey, it must be a blessing to have him. I hope you are all well now, and I look forward to hearing more from you. 


Morning WWBs. HOw is the new year treating you all? 

C~x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Thinendometrium!  

I certainly do remember you and often wondered where you had disappeared to.  It's great that you've decided to rejoin us, and I'm thrilled to read of your little boy's arrival    

Here's wishing you a happy and healthy 2010 hun xxxx

Caz - hey there hun...2010 has been good so far...wish the snow would disappear though, it's stopping me from going for a walk with Leah  

WWBS -  big group ...we're still together a year on!


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya thindo

hi caz 2010 ok so far apart from the bloomin cold  

hi to everyone!


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

thinendometrium, good to have you back and congratulations on the arrival of you little boy   How are you settling in?

Tasha, hope you can soon go out with Leah, by the way, you need to update her picture!

Sharbara, I am also freezing here, specially after being in the Brazilian summer at 35C 

Jo, I hope you enjoyed your first Xmas and New year as wife and husband!

Lilietta, how are you? Is the bump showing now?

Caroline, I hope you are still enjoying the BFP, have you scheduled a scan?

Kazza, hope you and Kaitlyn are doing well.

Zoie, hope the 20w scan went well, have you found out if it's a boy or girl?

Caz, thanks for all your support to the WWB in 2009, hope you have a great 2010.

Hi to Blu, Allimo, Tinkerbelle, Claire, and everyone else.

AFM, had the 20 week  scan and Nano is looking perfect, I can feel him move now and the bump is showing and growing bigger.  I had a great time in Rio for the holidays but coming back from 35C to -6C was such a shock to the system    

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - welcome back hun!!!  So pleased to hear the good news, and sorry to hear that you have had a rough journey to get there, but I'm glad that it was worth the journey!

Not been able to book in for my scan yet as my clinic is closing and merging with the clinic I was at before.  They officially open tomorrow, but going to see today if they are taking app's yet.  All I know is that it will be W/C 18th.

Well, we have LOADS of snow, which normally I love and will walk to work in it (3 miles), but noone will let me walk, so waiting for a friend who has a truck to collect me.  Hope that everyone else is enjoying the snow.  I'm sooo jealous of those of you on maternity leave as you can stay indoors or go out and play!!!  Lets hope there is loads next winter when I can enjoy it!!!


----------



## zoie

hiya all xxxx

gabi- hiya glad scan went well hun we had ours and baby is doing great loves sucking its thumb and cord!!   baby was showing abit small for gestation but nothing to worry!! we found out we are having a girl aswell so thats prob why she is abit small bless lol also placenta is in the front thats why i dont get really big kicks but the small ones are good enough lol


----------



## Lillietta

Hello WWB's. It's so good to hear from everyone. 

Caroline - I can't tell you how pleased I am for you. Take care of yourself in this weather and I'll be looking out for what happens with your scan.

Gabi - glad Nano is doing well. I can't wait to get to my 20 week scan - it still feels like ages away. The return to -6degress must have been terrible! Have you got any special cold weather maternity stuff?

Zoie - How lovely to know that you're having a girl! I still can't decide whether to find out the flavour of mine yet. I keep changing my mind.

Thinendo - I remember you too and have wondered what happened to you. I don't think you should ever be afraid of posting on here. You'll have seen that my last year was pretty horrendous too and although I didn't have the life threatening issue that you had I was very depressed and I can't tell you how much the support of the WWBs was through those really difficult times. I am very pleased that you've had a lovely baby - congratulations. What's his name?

Caz, Blu, Jazz, Jo, Allimo, Shar, Tink, Kitty - Happy New Year - I hope you're all managing to stay warm.

As for me, I'm doing pretty well. I'm almost 17 weeks now and have renamed Bean now as Ashmin which is my surname plus mini on the end. On days when I think she might be a girl it becomes Ashmina. I am much less sick but still quite tired and yes Gabi - the bump is definitely showing now. This weather is posing some dilemmas though. Normally I'd battle in but I feel much less inclined to take risks with Ashmin on board. I don't have loads to do at work because they've scaled my workload back  because of the risks involved to pregnant mums however I am left feeling like I'm letting people down. Anyway, kicking back a bit today and will attempt to cook something - for some reason the smell of raw meat is still making my stomach turn.

Take care on the icy roads everyone.

Love
L


----------



## Allimo

Just a quickie to say HUGE CONGRATS Caroline - so pleased for you

Not much time to post at the moment as DD wants to play, and when she goes to bed Herbie decides that he wants to stay up - usually awake from 5 to 11

Happy 2010 to all you lovely WWBs

Love3

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - loving Bean's new name hun!  Good on you for taking it easy with work...enjoy the cooking xxxx

Caroline - I love snow but daren't go out in it in case I slip with Leah in her sling...will be more fun next year when she's toddling.  Glad your friends are rallying round during this weather. 

Zoie - congrats on your    

Gabi - new pics of Leah in my diary hun...she's 12lbs 1oz now...tripling her birth weight  

Allimo - love your piccie  

Leah is currently trying to suck milk out of my shoulder and yanking on my hair, so gotta go...big    to all you lovely WWBs xxxx


----------



## Caz

Charter Membership.

Just a note to those of you who have either been trying to sign up for or renew charter membership recently. Tony (Site developer and general FF God) had to suspend it for a time but it has now been reactivated.

£14.99 annual membership
£2.99 monthly membership.

FF costs over £300 a month to run and exists solely on charter subscriptions and member donations. If you have received support here, I strongly urge you to give something back and sign up. If you can't afford this (or don't want to become a charter member) but want to make a donation to FF anyway, you can do so via paypal to [email protected] 

*I know I say this a lot but without the support and lifelong friendships I have made through FF, I would never be sitting here, a mummy at last, today.  *​
*Want to say thank you to Fertility Friends and help us grow?*​ *[size=12pt]Click here*​

C~x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Very quiet on here...hope you are all ok!!

Had my scan today and have 1 heartbeat (Iggy) measuring about 6 1/2 weeks, not 7 weeks, which is ok, but having another scan on Monday to make sure its growing ok!  Got a constant twinge on my left side which is driving me mad...apparently my left ovary is a little enlarged!!!  Hence the discomfort!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Caroline...it is very quiet!  Glad your scan went okay, hope the repeat one on Mon is fine too.  Think it's quite normal for size to not quite match against ET...not all embies implant immediately.  How's your DH getting on?

Hello all you other WWBs...where are you


----------



## Caz

Hi all

Caroline fab news on Iggy (my bump was nicknamed Iggy too for a time - at work. Long story!) 
My 7+1 scan I measures 6+3. I had another scan at dead 8 weeks (after a bad bleed) and measures spot on dates. I think the angle of the embryo and the scan etc. can make a lot of difference at this stage. 

Loads of luck for Monday. 

Where are all the WWBs and how are you all? 

C~x


----------



## Caroline S

Thank you.  I thought I had read stories saying that.  Will feel better after Monday, but not worrying about it!


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Caroline, just seeing the HB is a big relief, I agree with Caz and Tasha, the scan, position of the embryo and a later implantation can influence the embryo at this stage.  Good luck to you on Monday    

Tasha, I saw Leah's pictures in your diary, she is so cute  , I hope you are getting out more and more (weather permitting) and getting some sleep.

Allimo, hope you are also getting some sleep with Herbie and he is settling into a more decent routine for playing!

Lilietta, how are you and Ashmin(a) doing?  Is your bump showing up now?

Zoie, hope all is well wih you and the bump. Have you started buying all pink now?

Jo, where are you? Is everything ok?

Hi to Blu, Caz, thinendo, Sharbara, Kazza and everyone else.

I am coming to 23 weeks and feeling well except for a nasty cold which I can't get rid off.  I am still running and going to the gym and trying not to pile too much weight.  Nano has been very active lately specially in bed, next milestone is 3rd trimester .

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Lovely WWB

Thank you SO MUCH for your good wishes and kind words- so great to be back.

Lillietta- it's lovely to start seeing bump grow. Hope Ashmin(a) is doing well. Have you had your anomaly scan yet? You found out the flavour? 

Caroline- wonderful news on seeing HB, hope Monday brings continued good news on the good growth of your precious baby.

Gabi- so nice to hear that Nano's being really active- DS was EXTRA EXTRA hyper when in my tummy. There would be days when it seemed like he wasn't getting any sleep at all. Now that he's here- he's doing much the same, hardly any sleep in day or night! Don't quite know where he gets all his energy from or how he's supposed to rest and grow!

Caz- hope you and B are well. I have always thought of you as part of WWBs, so if I say 'WWBs', it is implied that you're included!

Allimo- how's Herbie? Hope DH is doing well.

Blu- how your DS and DD? How are they getting on together?

Tasha- Leah is absolutely adorable. So nice to see them change so fast, but a bit sad too, as they grow very fast.

Kazza- how are you and Kaytlin doing? 

Jo- you've been quiet too- hope you're just really busy.

Zoie- hope you and bump are well.

Sharbara- how's your LO? 

Tinkerbelle- how's Nancy now? What tricks is she up to now?

KittyCartier- Congrats on fully cooked baby!! How are you keeping? It's really tough this last stretch? You managing any sleep?

Well, this time last year I was starting my cycle- I had my first stimming injection on the Friday 23rd January. So surreal that a year has gone by, and so much has happened, I couldn't have even dreamt up all that has taken place. So grateful to be where we are.

My love to all the other WWBs too.

Much Love,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening lovelies!!  

So much to catch up on, I don't know where to start.................

Thinendo-I completely understand what you were saying-we started DR a year ago today and can't believe that we are where we are today!!  Never thought it would be our turn.  Nancy is now 8 weeks old and is growing so quickly-everyday there is something new to be amazed with.  Glad you are well-and how is LO??

Caroline-   for Monday-Nancy was always slightly smaller than her clinic dates-am sure Iggy is growing big and strong!

Gabi- 23 weeks!!!!!!! thats so good!! Nano will be here before you know it!!

Tasha-hope you and Leah are doing well!! 

Allimo-hows Herbie doing?? He must be 8 weeks old now?? 

Lillietta-how are you and bump doing?? Not long now!

Love and  to all WWB's I have missed and to anyone else reading.

T xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - wow!!!  23 weeks already!  Your pg seems to be whizzing by    glad all is well...I really miss feeling the kicks and flips, there really is nothing else like it!  

Thinendo - I know, I can't believe how quickly they grow...Leah is smiling and giggling, has hair growing, sleeps through the night, and does something new every day...it's wonderful, but I miss the way she always fell asleep on my chest or shoulder, now she likes to sit on my lap and has to be exhausted to enjoy a snuggle on my shoulder.  How's your DS?

Tinkerbelle - hi hun...how's Nancy getting on?

Caroline - will be thinking about you on Monday.

Caz - how's your little man?

WWBs - how are we all?  Lillietta, you must be due a 20wk scan soon??  Love to you all xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello ladies

I hope you are all doing well and apologies for being awol for a while.  Taking some time out things have been really chaotic and stressful over the last few months.  After getting married which was wonderful life has been great although some real low times as we get closer to what would have been my EDD..... I feel like I am the last of the WWb's to be blessed and really do hope that this year will be my timexx

Caroline - So pleased you saw hb and wishing you all the very best for Monday hun..... Hows DH doing now?

Lillietta - How wonderful that your bump is now showing and love little bubbas name x 

Tasha - Time seems to fly by I am so pleased you are really enjoying being a mum and making the most of Leah.  She sounds amazing and lovely to see the new pics x 

Gabi - Amazing - 23 weeks where has the time gone x You sound like you are still jet setting... where do you get all your energy!!  

Tinks, Thinend - Glad you are enjoying your little ones xx I know what you mean about tx his time last year.  We had et on 8th Feb and although unsuccessful we had a natural bfp a couple of months after and ed would have been 2nd Feb...... A friend of mine has just had a little boy on Tuesday and another friend is due on 23rd Feb - I was in the middle but not to be xx 

Just before Christmas my job was at risk.... yet again seemed like dejavous from last year, so I decided to do something about it and have got a new job lots more money, although lots more pressure but seems like I can't put my career on hold whilst waiting for our miracle to happen.  Really enjoying it but longer hours and not much time for poor DH or the twins at the moment but hoping that it will settle down and we will all get into a new routine xx

Hope to come on a bit more often - we are in the middle of decorating our lounge too so house it totally topsy....
Love to you all
Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Jo, Congratulations on the new job hun.  Really hoping and   2010 is your year my love xxxx  How's your mum getting on?


----------



## Kazza4

Hiya WWBs,

I can't believe it was over a year ago that we started this board.... where does the time go!

Caroline - huge congratulations on your fantastic news, I haven't been on for a while so its such lovely news to hear    

Thinend -  welcome back, lovely to hear from you again but sorry you went through such a rough time last year but congrats on the birth of your little boty  

Lillietta - nearly at the halfway point  

Jazz - how are you and Leah getting on? 

Gabi - time is flying, how are you and Nano doing?

Jo - sorry you have been going through some low points.... I hope this is a good year for you and congrats on your new job  

Hi to Allimo, Zoie, Blu, Sharbara, Thinks, Kitty and everyone else.

We are doing well Kaitlyn is almost 13lb now and smiling lots, she really is starting to get a character which is nice and shes such a good girl, we are very lucky..... she either sleeps through the night now or wakes once for a feed but always goes straight back to sleep so I am finding it a lot easier now I get more sleep   I have started taking her to music time which she likes and hoping to start doing a bit more with her now.

We are off to Hastings this weekend for a birthday party so hope shes a good girl, its the longest journey she will have been on!  

Got her passport photo done today as we are hoping to go to Paris for 3 days in the summer  

I will try to get on here more often and keep up with you girls.

Kxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

cant beleive 1 yr ago today my 8 cell embryo was popped back in and i started the 2WW

the product of that embryo just trumped on me lap lol

congrats to everyone and good luck to the babies on board and those to come this year!


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Just a quick update from me to say that DH had his liver transplant on Monday last week.  After an awful week, pleased to say he is doing well and actually managed to get out of bed today.

Herbie is a real handful, still waking every  3 hours some nights, but he has to deal with different relatives each day looking after him whilst I visit his daddy.

Love to you all

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Allimo - I am so pleased for you all.  Hope he makes a speedy recovery!!!  Take care!!!


----------



## Kazza4

Allimo - so pleased to hear your DH is getting better, can imagine it must have been a very rough week for you both.... I hope Herbie settles down a bit soon


----------



## Blu

Allimo - great news on your DH, hope he is up and about soon and you are all able to relax and enjoy your new arrival.

Blu


----------



## GabiFR

Allimo,  I am so glad everything went well with DH.  I love the pictures of Mariella and Herbie, they are adorable!  Really hope his recovery continues to go very well and he is soon at home to enjoy the kids.
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning all! 

It's very quiet on here these days!??

Allimo-really good news about your DH-hope he has a swift recovery!!   
Am sure herbie and Mariella will be keeping him busy once he is up and about!!

Love and hugs to all WWB's .

Txx


----------



## Lillietta

Hey girls

Sorry for being so absent. I've been working really hard and I find that I am just very very tired. DH found me th other evening sleeping on the stairs where I'd stopped to take my boots off?

Caroline - I am so pleased about your scan. This is just such a scary and yet amazing time for you I really feel for you. Hang on in there sweetie.

Allimo - Fantastic news about DHs transplant. I imagine things will be a bit fragile for a while but how brilliant to see the future opening up for you both. I have so much admiration for what you guys have managed to get through.

Jo - Its going to be your turn soon - you just don't know what form that 'your turn' is going to take yet. Last summer when things really bad for me mood wise DH & I made a decision that we would try a IVF a few more times, we'd think about adopting if that didn't work but we also worked hard on appreciating our lives as they were so that if there came a point where we had to accept that we wouldn't be having children then we knew that that life would be enough for us. I think that last bit is a process that takes time and you have to find some way to keep your hope going to keep trying at the same time. I think this is similar to something that Caz posted back in the early days of this page only she said it far more eloquently.  I think its brilliant that you've got a new job. Its so important to know what things in your life are really important and do everything you can reaffirm your self esteem. We've all taken such a battering through this whole infertility business its really vital to be able to appreciate all the different and varied things we can do and to realise that whatever is happening on the fertility front you are a brilliant person with a lot to give. I had a bit of cry this month on the due date of the one I miscarried in 2008. Being pregnant helped a bit with the feeling but to be honest it doesn't completely stop you thinking about what might have been. Your due date isn't going to be a great day but just know that our thoughts are with you.

As for me & Ashmino - we're doing fine apart from the sleepiness. I've started being able to eat chicken again and I've even put a bit of weight on (first time in my life that I was worrying about not gaining weight). I think I can feel kicks - I have no idea if that's what they are! I t still doesn't seem real - I think because of everything we've been through to get to this point. I am worrying about the anomaly scan (its next week) but am trying not to obsess about it. I've also just started looking into my delivery options. I am not good with lack of control at the best of times but the idea that you have more control over what breast pump you buy than over who delivers your baby freaks me out. Consequently I have started looking at private care but the prices are astronomical. If anyone has any advice on this I would be extremely happy to hear it or be directed to another part of the fertility friends site where these options may have been discussed.

I hope all you other ladies that I haven't mentioned by name are doing well. I'd better get off this site before my boss realises that this isn't work related typing!

Love
Lilietta


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - that's fantastic news hun!  Hope DH makes a speedy recovery and is back home with you, Mariella and Herbie soon!   

Gabi - how's Nano?

Kazza - lovin the latest pic of Kaitlyn!  Enjoy your weekend away hun xxxx

Lillietta - good luck for your anomaly scan next week xxxx have you joined the NCT?  I found their antenatal course very empowering with regards to birthing options.

Caroline - how are you?

Sharbara - congrats on your embie anniversary xxxx

Lots of love to Jo, Blu, Tinkerbelle and all the other WWBs I've missed!

Leah is doing brilliantly...she's now 13lbs 10oz, sleeps through the night about 10-12 hours, and she gives the most gorgeous belly chuckle when tickled...I could listen to that sound for hours!!!


----------



## SHARBARA




----------



## thinendometrium

Hello my lovely WWBs

Hope you're all very well.

JoJo- congrats on your new job my sweet - well done.  As Lillietta said, your time will come hun, you just don't know how or when.  I   that it is this year.

Allimo- I'm so pleased DH had his transplant and is turning a corner.  Hope that you're reunited at home very soon and that Herbie doesn't have to have different family members looking after him daily.  One happy, healthy and united family.

Lillietta- good luck for anomaly scan. I was a bag of nerves for mine and couldn't relax til it was all over (well actually, I didn't relax then either, I was tense the ENTIRE pregnancy).

Gabi- gosh time is flying by, bring on the third trimester soon.

Zoie- how are you getting on? Getting heavy?

Caroline- those first weeks drag on so badly, I really hope time flies by for your sake.

Blu- How are C and L doing?

Tasha- Leah is gorgeous. My how time flies- 21 weeks already?  You've got to tell me what your secret is for getting her to sleep through the night. We're currently still doing one single sleep of 3-5 hours and then virtually hourly the rest of the night. I've tried everything, can't seem to change it.

Sharbara- congrats on anniversary.  Really is emotional time, isn't it?

Kazza- Kaitlyn looks adorable in new pic.

Tinkerbelle- how is N doing? what is she up to now?

Hello to everyone else I've missed.

Well, special time for us these days- ET anniversary today (5th Feb- but by time I posts this it'll be 6th!). Have been reading my IVF diary and reliving it all. I keep kissing my DS as I just can't believe he's actually with us- very hard remembering everything we went through this time last year and the uncertainty of it all. Eternally grateful.

Love of love to you all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Kazza4

Thinend - Happy Anniversary    I know how you feel, I have been feeling the same as it come up to a year since this tx began and can't believe how lucky we are to have Kaitlyn x

Allimo - Hoping DH is doing well and he is home   hope Herbie is doing well  

Gabi - hiya hon how are you and Nano doing?  

Lillietta - good luck for anomaly scan, can imagine how nervous you must feel   can't believe you fell asleep on the stairs  

Caroline/Zoie - How are you girls doing?

Tasha - Leah is gorgeous, love her new pics too.... time really is going so quickly, I can't wait for Kaitlyn to laugh, must be amazing   we are lucky with our little girls, K went through from 10.30 last night until 9.15 this mornign.... pure bliss  

Blu/Sharbara/Tinks - hello  

Kxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hello to all of you lovely girls!!

I'm doing fine.  Just so tired at the moment.  I have also started working oncall one night a week, so thats not helping with the tiredness.  I've been going to bed for 2 hours before work to do the pessaries, but still tired now and I've only been here 2 hours!!  Its going to be a long night, especially if I don't get any sleep.

Really excited about Monday as its our first visit to the midwife, get my bloods done, etc.  Will be nice to see my bloods come through the lab for a change!!

Really glad that everyone is doing ok.

Jo - hope you are ok hun.  I know how you feel.  When we started this last tx, I really felt that if we got another negative I wasn't sure how I would be able to stay on this thread,  despite everyone being so lovely, it is hard.


----------



## Allimo

Hi All

Thanks for the well wishes, DH is doing well and they are pleased with his progess.  He has an amazing scar on his stomach though!

Herbie is still really not sleeping at night, I have not got more than 3 hours sleep the last few days.  He is now sleeping on the top of my bed, so i can hold the dummy in his mouth - the only way I get some peace, and now I am worried sick sbout cot death.  Each time I put him in the cot though, i have to sit by it holding the dummy in, and I am freezing cold, falling asleep.  I feel so guilty at not being with him much as well.  He is such a gorgeous little boy, and now really starting to smile so much.

Caroline, hope your midwife appointment went well

Kazza, love the new photo of Kaitlyn - she us gorgeous

Thendo - sounds like you have the same sleep problems as me - I am so looking forward to 5 hours sleep in a row!!!

Tasha, wow Leah looks beauiful, and it sounds like she is a little angel.

Computer wont scroll down?!  Love to everyone else#
Allimo

R


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Allimo, I am so happy that DH is recovering well.  Sorry about the lack of sleep, I hope it gets better soon.

Caroline, glad things are going well, good luck on Monday with the midwife.  Do you have the nuchal scan scheduled for 12 weeks?  I think that once you get to 12 weeks, time goes a lot faster, at least for me it did.

Jo, I am thinking of you and hope that your dream comes true soon.  Are you planning tx or ttc naturally?  Unfortunately this was not an option for me as DH's sperm morphology is way too low.  Good luck hun    

Lilietta,  congratulations on the 12week milestone and good luck with the anomaly scan  

Kazza, hope all is well with you, great news about K sleeping habits, I hope it lasts for a long time now!  

thinendo, I don't envy the lack of sleep.  About EC anniversary, time flew, but there is no way I can keep count of now many ECs and ETs I have gone through in this tough journey.  

Tasha, I guess Leah is growing a lot with so much sleep!  She looks adorable at 21 weeks, congratulations!

Hi to zoie, Sharbara, Blu, Tinkerbelle, Caz and everyone else.

AFM, all is fine, Nano seems to be boxing at late hours and I struggled to get back to sleep, I don't complain a minute though.    I can't believe I am almost 26 weeks. I am feeling well and still able to do some running and going to the gym and trying to control my huge appetite  !  My bump is growing very fast now, I just don't know how I will be in 12-14 weeks from now.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## KittyCartier

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to quickly announce the safe arrival of baby Gene Alfredo Lanigan on 9th Feb at 1.12pm by c-section and weighing a whopping 9lb 2 oz (he still looks tiny to me!!)

We're so totally in love with him already and as you all know 6 years of waiting makes it all the more sweeter, we're so blessed to have him.

Will do a full birth story when I feel more alive, could well be a couple more years!!!

Lots of love

Claire, Jonny & baby Gene
xx


----------



## Blu

​


----------



## Caroline S

Great news Claire!!!  Well done!!


----------



## GabiFR

congratulations Claire and Jonny for the safe arrival of baby Gene!!!


----------



## Caz

*Claire and Johnny, congratulations on the arrival of your little man.

Welcome to the world baby Gene!*​


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Yay a new Winter Wonder Baby!!!  Congratulations Claire on the arrival of Gene  

Thinendo - wish I did know the secret to getting bubbas to sleep through the night...I'd write a book and make a fortune    Leah just did it one day.  With hindsight, perhaps the following helped: we didn't start to put her upstairs in the evenings until she started falling asleep downstairs at a set time every night and then we started a bedtime routine (playtime on the bed, bathtime, feed, story whilst Leah settles herself in her cot); I did not wake her up for a 10/11pm feed in the hope she would sleep through, I've always let her decide; I let her sleep as much as she wants during the day...sometimes she has 3 or 4 2 hour naps.  Ultimately I'm lucky in that Leah is very good, and one of the best things about having a prem bubba is that SCBU puts them into a routine from day one.

Caroline - how did your first mw appt go?

Gabi - wow, 26 weeks!  Are we going to have some bump pics?

Allimo - oh hun...3 hours sleep!    Sleep deprivation is so hard...hope Herbie starts to sleep well soon.  I was so frightened about cot death for the first few months...drove myself and DH crazy...I can't believe that I'll happily let Leah sleep in bed with me from 6am til 9am most days now!  Could you try getting rid of his dummy?  We gave up on Leah's because she would kick off every time it fell out during the night.

Kazza - Kaitlyn is looking fantastic...won't be long now til you hear that laugh.  

Leah is going through the vocal play stage...every morning she spends about 30mins in her cot just playing with different sounds and repeating them with different tones.  We've also started swimming lessons...she cried for the whole of our first session, but enjoyed it more the next couple of times as I've since bought her a body warmer to wear.  DH dunked her    I couldn't bear to.  She was not impressed!  We've also started baby rice once a day...she's trying to figure out what to do with her tongue when the spoon enters her mouth, once she's sorted that I think there'll be no stopping her and she'll quickly be moving onto pureed veg and fruit.  How time flies! 

Love and   to all you lovely WWBs xxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello...anyone there


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Tasha, I am embarrassed to fill in this thread with my posts as almost everyone is busy with their babies and obviously find  not time o come to FF!  How is Leah doing and has she got into a routine? 

Hi to Allimo, Blu, Kazza, Jojo, Caz, Lilietta, Caroline, Claire, Zoie, Thinkerbelle, Hannah (I hope you are well!), Sharbara and everyone else.

AFM, I have been fighting a bad cold and sinus infection for more than 10 days. I went to the doctor last Wednesday who was convinced of my misery and gave me antibiotics (safe for Nano). I am now starting to get better but still not 100%.  Has anyone suffer with these colds during your pgs?  I don't want to complain but this winter has not been easy for me, one bad cold after the other and I haven't had the courage to buy anything for the baby yet. I'd better start soon as we just reached the 3rd trimester  .  Nano is doing well though and that's the most important for us now. 

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

gabi - so glad that Nano is doing wwell....shame about your colds though.

Hi Tash!!!  and everyone else....hope all the babies are doing well!

I went to the midwife this week.  She prodded my tummy and said that I felt like I was 12 weeks, so pleased with that.  She couldn't find the HB, but we were fine with that as we have our dating scan next Thursday, so can't wait for that!!  Also this week I have come off the pessaries, again, pleased with that as I have been suffering with trapped wind that has been so painful that I've been passing out!!  Feeling loads better now, just got  the tiredness!!!


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies xxx

caroline- congrats on getting to 12 week mark hun after scan things will speed up!! 
hiya gabi- glad nano is doing well x as for the colds ive had a stuffy nose but its ment to be norm for some women in pregnancy   as for baby stuff me and dh have everything now so its just waiting game!! 

afm- all is brill bubs is moving loads and im measuring good for dates! i have growth scan on monday so cant wait to see her again and get the rough weight ect! i had my anti d injection today   wasnt to bad considering it was in bum lol so now for me its scans every 4 weeks and comsultant every 2 weeks!! im hoping this keeps me occupied enough to stop things going slow!  

all those with bubs hope they doing well xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello WWB's!! 

Am still here (just!! ) am absolutely knackered and feel like I am on permanent nights-little madam keeping me on my toes!!

Tasha-how is Leah doing??Is she enjoying the swimming??I am trying to book Nancy into swimming but am a bit worried as will be doing it when DH is at work so he won't always be able to come with us!

Gabi-28 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG, not long now until you meet Nano-v exciting!!  Not so good about the sinuses-I had 2 lots of antibiotics when pregnant due to a chest infection that I just couldn't shift!

Caroline-12 weeks-good luck for the scan-it's all v exciting!! Must admit though that the tiredness did floor me so can understand what you mean!

Zoie-sounds like you are geeting really good care!!  Hope you are well!?

Hello and   to all those reading who I have missed  

Tinks xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi- gosh...28 weeks already!  Get buying for Nano girl!  And pls fill up this thread I like reading about you all.  I had lots of colds during pg...your blood vessels in your nose are enlarged by extra blood flow which makes you more stuffy and you have a weaker immune system    Get well soon  

Tinks - Leah is now indifferent to swimming having howled the first few times, but still we persevere.  I go without DH and it's quite easy to manage her on my own.  I'm of the belief that the more we go the more she'll get used to it.

Caroline - I'm surprised your mw bothered trying to find hb, mine said it's rare to hear them before 16wks.  Can't believe you're 12 weeks!  

Right...Leah is crying...will be back later xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Tasha, keep trying on the swimming, my nieces took some time to get used but now they love it and practice everyday (they are 5 and 3).  Do you know how I can post a picture in my post here?
Hi to everyone else.
I got better from the cold and even managed a 5 mile run yesterday but very slow now, not sure i can go for much longer  .
love,
Gabi


----------



## Kazza4

Kitty - congratulations on the arrival of Gene, how is he doing?  

Tash - I totally agree with you on the SCBU putting them in good routines, they are fantastic and Kaitlyn is such a good girl too we couldn't ask for a better little girl   and she finally giggled lat week, just twice so far but it was such a wonderful sound   how are you getting on with weaning and swimming?

Gabi - congrats on reaching 3rd tri, can't believe you only have 12 weeks to go   you can always mail me to fill me in on your news as I dont get on here as often as Id like, the bubbas certainly keepy you busy (but its great)   Hope you are feeling better now x

Caroline - good luck with your scan this Thurs  

Zoi - hope scan goes well today  

Tinks - I hope Nancy gets into a routine soon for her mummy, can imagine how tiring it must be  

Kaitlyn is doing brilliantly, shes such a happy little girl and rolled over from her tummy to her back last week so coming on loads at the moment, we have her check up at hospital in an hour as she was premature she has to be checked every now and again but sure it'll be fine as shes putting on weight and doing great.  We took her swimming a couple of weeks ago and she loved it so hoping to take her a bit more often, she has baths every day which is her fav time so think shes a water baby   she was 5 months yesterday, just don't know where the time is going!  She has her BCG jab on Wed which I'm not looking forward to, as hate it when she cries   know its for her own good tho and last one til she hits 13 months thank god.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing good.

Kxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Lovely WWBs!

Haven't managed to come on FF for couple of weeks. 

So glad to hear the great news!

Kitty- CONGRATULATIONS hun! So thrilled for you!

Caroline- first 12 weeks were agonisingly slow for me as I was so poorly (but I'm sure they're very slow for everyone!). What a great milestone though. Hope your scan goes well on Thursday.

Zoie- how long to go? hope scan's perfect today.

Gabi- gosh, time does fly when you get to right about now! If it was left up to me, I wouldn't have bought a single thing until DS was safely in my arms (but that's silly). Thankfully DH couldn't help himself so we had bought all the big items by about 25 weeks! (ordered but not delivered). We were a bit slower with the little things (clothes, nappies, etc- left those til about 38 weeks!). Get shopping though, it's so much fun! I'm so sorry about your colds. I thought I would escape pregnancy without any colds but wound up with horrendous chest infection at about 32 weeks that took forever to recover from. I'm impressed that you are still managing to jog, and 5 miles too! I'm not sure I would've been able to crawl 5 miles let alone jog! Good for you!

Leah- How's Leah doing? Is she onto solids or are you waiting another couple of weeks? Hope the swimming becomes more enjoyable.

Kazza- so glad to hear that Kaitlyn's rolled over and giggled! How lovely! I absolutely adore the giggle! Hope check up was a breeze. DS loves bath time too! He likes to kick his legs around and he smiles through the whole thing!

Tinkerbelle- hope nancy gets into a good sleep pattern soon..........her and DS that is! DH and I have hardly had any sleep last 3 nights, not sure what it is............

Allimo- is DH back home? I sure hope so and hope that you're enjoying having your whole family under one roof again. Is Herbie into any sort of routine yet?

Lillietta- how is pregnancy going? 

Sharbara, Blu, Caz, Jojo and everyone else I've forgotten- hope you're all doing well.

We are doing very well. DS is very sociable and cheerful. He loves playing and cooing and smiling. He's an absolute joy. His sleep is the only issue..............he had a couple of good weeks and now he's regressed to being a newborn again! Up most of the night! Hope it settles soon!

Lots of love to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies! xx

today was really good scan was brill we saw her poke her tongue out and also blink was amazing for just a black and white scan! anyway she is well brill size for her dates and is weighing about 2lb 90z which is good for 29 weeks!  so not long to go till we see our little girl got another scan in 4 weeks and then will have a better outlook of her size ect!


----------



## Allimo

Hello lovelies

Tasha, keep trying with the swimming - I took DD for only second time on Tuesday (to Bourne pool) and she really did not like it.  The problem when they are older is they can walk out of the water - I spent all my time chasing after her!!  Now ready to take both munchkins yets!!

Kazza - I cant believe your at 5 months already - Kaitlyn sounds an angel

Zoie - Congrats on scan, not long to go till you meet your little lady

Theendo - I thinkl poor sleeping must be a boy thing - DD was much easier.  Hope it improves for you soon hun

Gabi - a 5 mile run - wow you are so fit, couldnt even manage that when I wasnt pregnant!  Not long till u meet nano.  I agree with Tasha, get buying stufff, its so excting


Caroline - hope you are OK hun and progressing well, and DH is ok

Hi to everyone else

We are doing OK at the moment.  Cant believe DH is looking so well at the moment, he is now pink not grey, and finally putting on weight.  It suddenly feels like we have a future to look forward to as a family.  Herbie is still a bad sleeper - tried a humidifier this last week, but it didnt make any different.  Just getting used to little sleepp!!  And going to bed at 9 - no more late night TV for me.  He is a gorgweous little boy though and i love him to pieces

Love

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!  Great to hear that you are all doing so well.

Allimo - good to hear about your DH, its amazing how quickly they suddenly look well!!  My DH is doing well although his bladder doesn't work and they have said that there is nothing they can do for him, so he is moving on and looking at voluntary work and getting into childcare.

We have had a wonderful day...the scan was great!  Iggy was wriggling round loads and got 3 great pictures for free as I'm staff!!!  Measured 13 +2 which is spot on!!!  The other good thing today was that my sister has finally accepted that she is going to be an aunt!  Long story, but basically she and her husband would love to have kids, he has a genetic disorder so they won't have children as he doesn't want to pass it on.  Not sure why they won't consider adoption and can't talk to my sister as she gets very emotional and upset.....didn't even want to hear any of our results for any tx as it upsets her!  Well tough, I texted her everytime we got a BFN and from DH's ** page, she soon got the idea that we had a BFP and I didn't hear anything from her.  Now that we have reached 13 weeks, she is now happy for us (about time too!), but I'm also very happy that she has acknowledged the fact that we are pg.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - cannot believe you are still managing any miles let alone 5!    Let me know what you've started buying, plus I want to see a bump pic and pics of the nursery!  To add a pic to your post, go to Additional Options when writing your reply  

Zoie - so cute she stuck her tongue out!  And what a fab weight!

Allimo - fab news on DH!  And I will definitely be perservering with the swimming.  Leah hasn't cried at the last two sessions!  Sorry Herbie still isn't a great sleeper  

Caroline - Well done Iggy on a fab scan, and great news on your sister finally coming round.

Thinendo - Arghh, hope DS is sleeping nicely again soon!  Leah is loving sweet potato and parsnip this week...gonna see what she thinks of broccoli next  

Kazza - yay to Kaitlyn giggling!  It's the best sound in the world isn't it?  And well done to her rolling over...Leah still hasn't attempted it, but she's doing a lot of hip wriggling which her peadiatrician says is her getting ready to roll!

Tomorrow is the anniversary of our OTD, once again we will make the journey to Old Hunstanton to walk on the beach, just as we did a year ago to celebrate our BFP.

But tomorrow our beautiful daughter will be snuggled in her sling and will accompany us on our journey, and tomorrow we say a final farewell to our darling boy as we scatter Noah's ashes on the beach that will always have a special place in our hearts.  xxxx

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Blu

Tasha - what a special day tomorrow will be for you - thinking of you


----------



## Lillietta

Hey Girls


I'm still here. Life has been moving at a very fast pace recently. Can u believe I'm 25 weeks gone now? Every now and again I catch sight of my tummy and think 'whoa I'm actually pregnant'.


Kitty - Fabulous news on the arrival of Gene - congratulations sweetie

Jojo - how are you doing? How's the job going?

Gabi - Have you bought much for Nano yet? we haven't but we have been given loads. Its starting to feel real!

Tash - Will be thinking of you on the beach. I'll be there in May so will say something special for you, DH, Leah & Noah then. 

Caroline - Brilliant news on your scan - Iggy will be here before you know. Sorry about the situation with your sister. Its a tough one and all of here have been through those weird feelings of not knowing how to feel when people close to you start getting pregnant. I've just emailed a cousin in Canada to tell her that I'm pregnant. She's also had recurrent miscarriages and we'd built up a closer relationship over the last year but I don't know how she is going to take my news since they have stopped trying completely. Your sister wil find it easier over time - I guess you just have to try and gauge how much she is willing to tolerate hearing about your pregnancy.

Zoie - and that's really true for you Zoie. Can u believe where you are now compared to the situation a year ago - so pleased for  you hon.

Thinendo, Tinks, Kazza, Blu, Allimo & all you other ladies looking after new ones hope you're all well.

Well we're all doing fine. Had a bit of a scare with some D&V this week - bit of an occupational hazard looking after elderly incontinent people. Ashmina was definitely moving less when I was very unwell but seems to have picked up again and the MW seemed happy. I'm still debating the birth options - the MW admitted to me that the post-natal ward is woefully understaffed - not sure we can do very much about that except pray for normal delivery with no complications that gets me off the ward asap.

Right off to do some internet shopping for a maternity wedding outfit for a friend's wedding in 4 weeks. My problem is that I am short (5ft 2") and all the 'short' dresses come below my knees. Any suggestions gratefully received!

Take care
L


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - thank you lovely!    Thought of you today when we were there...I'm so happy that I could think of you pregnant!  25 weeks!  Wow!  Time is flying...gosh, you conceived just as Leah was being born.  

I'm also 5ft 2", so know what you're up against...I think pg ladies look particularly lovely in maxi dresses...short dresses often make you look like an egg on legs  

Blu -    thanks sweety.

Well, we had gorgeous blue skies and a perfect day, finished off with fish and chips!  We've kept some of the ashes to plant with a tree that my mum is giving to us.  Thought we would cry, but it was a serene and peaceful moment...plus we were so lucky to be returning with our beautiful daughter.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Good Morning everyone,

Tasha, I will never get tired of saying that I admire your strength and way that you faced the difficult time last year.  I think time is the greatest heeler and you can feel that now.  What a tough 2009 you had but what a beautiful reward you have now with Leah! She is adorable!

Lilietta, great to hear from you, I bet you have quite a bump now, we need pictures!  As for the dress, I am not that short but agree with Tasha that the long ones make us look a lot better.  Good luck with the dress shopping.

Caroline, 13+ weeks, it feels great to overcome the "dangerous" 1st trimester, congratulations!  As for your sister, time will make her accept more and you can always tell her your difficulties and pain before you got where you are now.  This is something you will always have in common and she will appreciate that you are thinking of her and trying to understand her.

Kazza, will send you more pictures, but how beautiful and cute K looks now!  I loved the pictures, please keep me posted.

Allimo, I am so happy that DH is doing well and recovering the colour and weight, excellent news!  Hope Herbie gets into a routine soon and you can get some rest.

Zoie, good news on the scan!  Are you done with all the baby shopping?  I bet your bump is getting really big now!

Tinks, I hope Nancy is giving you some rest hun.

Jojo, I have been thinking of you and hope that you are doing well.  You have been missed among the WWB.  

Hi to Blu, Claire, thinendo, Caz, Sharbara and everyone I've missed.

AFM, DH and I finished all the shopping including nursery, pram, moises, sheets, towels, bath, car seat, portable crib and everything else. I am almost done with the baby clothes washing and now it's just waiting for the furniture to arrive and get the nursery organized, what a relief to get it all done.  I still manage to run and did a 10km last Saturday but probably the last longer one for a while.  I will post a recent picture of my bump.  I can't believe I am almost 30 weeks now and just like Lilietta I still have moments that I don't feel it's real.  

love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## GabiFR

couldn't attach the picture to the post, so just did it to my profile picture.
Gabi


----------



## Allimo

Hi Ladies

Wow Gabi, you look incredible for 30 weeks, dont think you will have any problems getting your figure back afterwards.

Tasha, glad yesterday went well, it was a gorgeous day weather wise, so think Noah was smiling down on you all.  Hope Leah enjoyed the seaside.

Lilletta, cant believe you are 25 weeks already - 

got to go DD is truing to type at the same time as e#
Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Lillietta

Thanks for the advice re dresses - I was also keen to go long but it's a very brief informal wear day wedding with no evening bit and DH thought I'd look like I was in a ball gown. THink I might ignore him and order the lovely green grecian dress I've seen on the Isabella Oliver site. 

Tasha - so glad the day on the beach went well. I like to think of my miscarried babies as looking after Ashmina - maybe Noah is doing the same thing for Leah?

Gabi - you look awesome- lovely bump! Mine's just starting to get on the untidy side - I'll find a pic from our holiday and post it. 

L


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - beautiful bump honey!!!  And well done for getting all your bits and bobs for Nano so quickly!

Allimo - bless M for helping with the typing  

Lillietta - oooh, lovin that dress, definitely go for it!!!  You will look gorgeous...I expect pics on here asap  

Definitely think that Noah is looking after Leah...she often smiles and watches something moving around the room...I'm convinced she can see him flying around!  

Leah and me have a cold and I've cricked my neck    So we're both feeling a bit sorry for ourselves, and having a slummy mummy/daughter day in  (me) yoga pants and big hooded jumper (DH's), (Leah) leggings and hooded stripy top...she's fast asleep on her gym right now.  Mango is the current favourite food...gonna steam some pear for her in a bit.

Love to you all  

PS...one of my FFs has met up with her cycle buddies...hope we can do that sometime this year!


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all
tasha i met up with someone who was cycling same time as me on wed we had a great day our boys are a day apart in age and we felt like we had know each other for years and years ...... was great


----------



## Lillietta

Hey girls - I can't seem to upload any photos even when I try to change my profile picture. Anyone know who to contact?

Ashmina is doing a fair amount of kicking these days - I can't seem to stop being amazed by it! Sharbara, Tash  - sounds like you had a nice time meeting up. I'd be up for meeting later in the year - what do other people think?

I hope everyone is doing OK and scans etc have gone well. Tash hope that cricked neck gets better soon.

Love
L


----------



## JoJo35

hello all

Sorry for being so quiet - I have been reading all about you all and keeping up with all your news.....

Gabi - You look wonderful hun - stunning! So glad you are all sorted with stuff for Nano - sounds like you are a fast shopper to get everything so quickly! Not long to go now..... Thanks for asking after me all is very well busy but well xx

Tasha - Sounds like your OTD anniversary was lovely you are always so graceful and courageous x Leah is so gorgeous she is growing so fast..... can't believe she is 5 months already x You sound so much more at peace and enjoying motherhood x 

Allimo - Pleased to read that DH is doing well and on the mend herbie sounds like a little monkey with his sleeping hope things are settling down and you are getting a bit more sleep at night x

Caroline - Wow 15 weeks already - thanks for your kind words it gets tougher and tougher as the years roll on not getting the one thing that you want but I will not be giving up in a hurry x Do you have a scan pic you can post - would love to see it x

Lillietta - Where does the time go sweetie kicking and bumps already x You must be so proud of your bump x Its been a rough ride the last month or so but feel like the bad time is done now that Feb is out of the way.  

Thinend, Shar, Kazza, zoie, Claire - Hi to you all - wish I had time to post more but loving the pics and baby stories x

As for me EDD passed and was quite a sad time and 2 friends had babies around the same time - I am afraid I haven't been a very good friend and haven't been able to face seeing the new arrivals it is just too painful and want them to be a bit bigger so I can't imagine them being my own x I am loving my new job and things are going really well hard work but so nice to be able to buy nice things again with decent money coming in.  I have passed another birthday earlier this month which was also hard as it creeps closer to the time when we are going to have to say we call it a day.  I think DH will give me til the end of this year as he will then be 41 and doesn't want to keep trying forever - so I am on a mission - having reflexology on a regular basis and she is working on my system and visited a chinese herbal shop today to see what might help...... digital ovulation monitor on order and we will just have to keep at it!!   

DH twins made me feel very special on mothers day and made me a beautiful little flower pot at brownies and a lovely card.... i am lucky to have them and will love them forever so if I am not lucky enough to have one of my own I will make the most of them x

Well DH on way home from work so off to get the tea on x
Love to you all
Jo


----------



## Lillietta

I thought you hadn't been on for a while Jojo. I'm sorry the last few weeks have been rough. Caz said there is also one month of the year that will always be a bit dark for her and as I said in an earlier post even though I knew I was pregnant this year January 19th was still a pretty rough day. I guess you've got to hope that it just gets less painful with time. I think we've all found it difficult at various points watching other people in our lives getting pregnant and giving birth. Please accept an understanding   from me.

Those twins sounds lovely - there are so many ways to be a mum to someone I guess and they clearly appreciate that in you. Good luck with the reflexology and herbal treatments. 

Love
L


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - not sure what is going on with photos on here, and I can't find the technical support board anymore.    How lovely that Ashmina is kicking away, I really miss that the most about not being pg, oh nad not having to hold my tummy in!    Must definitely meet up once your gorgoeus LO is here  

JoJo - so lovely to hear from you hun, and thank you for your kind words    I have been thinking of you with your EDD anniversary, don't think that pain will ever truly dissipate, and every year you will mourn your precious LO.  But so glad to hear that your lovely daughters ar spoiling you and you are enjoying your new job.  I've got everything crossed that this is your year  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Lovely to hear from you all!

Jo - great to hear from you hun!!  Fingers crossed for you this year!!      I'll try and upload the scan picture.  They are on DH's computer and I'm at my parents at the moment!

Sorry for not posting for ages, had a very stressful time, had major arguments with MIL which are now sorted, I had bad abdo pain last Friday while at work and went faint, so spent the night in A&E.  I'm fine now, but I have very low blood pressure and this is now the 3rd time I have gone faint!  This time the pain was ligament pain which has been twinging all week, but I know that everything is ok as they used the doppler on me and we heard the HB which was nice!

Love to all you wonderful girls!!!
Caroline
xx


----------



## jaimex

Hello Girls 

Not been on here for a long while just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS CAROLINE !!!! So pleased for you     
I still pop back from time to time love reading about wwb babies.
For ppl in tx i wish you all the luck in the world xxxx

Jaime xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allimo

hello lovelies

A year today since our BFP with Herbie - what a year we have had!  Herbie is thriving, and although only 17 weeks today< i have started baby porridge, as he is 17lbs and in size 6-9 mth clothes.  He loves it.

Tasha, Leah looks so cute.  A get together sounds a fab idea to me.  Glad to say the swimming went better this week and Lella actually enjoyed it!  Hope Leah is too

Caroline, hope your feeling better.  I had a few abdo pains, with ligaments stretching.  Glad you heard the hb.  Love the scan pic

JoJo, HUGE   hun.  I hope this year is lucky for you.  The twins sounds adorable.

Kazza, hope your OK hun

Lilletta - hope your doing well

Gabi - hope your ok

Love

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Wow!  Herbie's a big boy!    Don't blame you for starting on baby porridge, he must be hungry.  Yeh, Leah loves swimming and we've dispensed of the bodywarmer, so she's just in a swimsuit now, which is progress.  Had her weighed today and she's 15lbs 8oz, so a 1lb gain in the last month, and as I'm weaning her now, I'm pleased with that.  We've just received our ~Pixi-fotos and Leah looks absolutely gorgeous, so pleased we spent a small fortune on them  

Love to you all...DH has just served dinner!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Oops...congrats on BFP anniversary hun! xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning WWB's! 

I know I haven't posted for a while but I do try and keep up with all your news and think of you often  .  N keeping me busy at the mo-she is now 17 weeks-where does time go!!?? And we are starting swim classes on Monday.  I unfortunately go back to work soon but am going back part time so feel a bit better about it all.


JoJo-   sounds like you had a very special mothers day.  Will keep fingers and toes crossed that this is your year   . 

Jazz-Leahs such a cutie!! and sounds like she is doing well! 

Allimo-Your post made me think as things happened for us at the same time.  Herbie sounds like he is thriving!!

Caroline-so pleased things are going well.  I remember having quite bad ligament pains for some time and the midwife just kept trying to reassure me that it was normal-easier said than done!

Gabi-How long now until you meet Nano?

Hello and   to Sharbara, Lillietta, Kazza and anyone else reading.

T xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,
it's been a while since I lasted posted.

Tinkerbelle, enjoy the swimming classes, that's something I would love to do with the LO.  Nano is due on May 21st, so not long to go.

Tasha, I am glad all is well with you and Leah. Please post her pictures!

Allimo, can't believe Herbie is already on baby porridge, where does time go??  Hope all is well with DH and Lella.

Caroline, how are you feeling hun? Have you started the baby shopping?

Lilietta, how are you and Ashmina?  I would love to have a WWB meeting with our little ones later this year!

Jojo, I know exactly what you mean about the sadness on the EDD dates, but I am sure you will get there.  Good luck with trying au naturel, it happened before to you, so hopefully it doesn't take long now.  I am keeping all my fingers crossed for you.

Kazza, how are you and Kaytlin?  I will send you an email, I loved her pictures, she is adorable!

Zoie, how are you hun? Can you manage to sleep? Not long for you either!

Hi to Jaimex, Caz, Sharbara, Blu, thinendo and everyone else.

All is well with me and Nano. 33 weeks today, he is jumping and kicking and waking me in the middle of the night (in addition to multiple pee trips to the toilet).  I don't complain a minute though.
I am almost done with the baby shopping, now looking at nappies and wonder if any of you have comments about non disposable ones, which is the best one etc.  I am totally lost on that.  DH and I are off to Yorkshire this weekend to visit my in-laws and that's it for air travel for a while 

Happy Easter to everyone!
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz not been around much xxx 

everything is great had scan yesturday and she is head down and weighing roughly 4lb 4oz (im 33+3 today) but also i have been booked in for induction on the 4th may woohoo!!!!! so i basically kinda know when her bday will be 4-6 give or take hope it dont take long lol i got another scan on 29th and then she will be here arhhhhh wow it seems to be going quick now lol

gabi- wow you not got long either hun! the 21st will be here in no time!! glad you doing well as for sleeeping i have a few days where i just cant get comfy at all!! and then i think i get so tired i just grash on other days lol my baby is very active aswell but mainly just feet cause shes right down low not engaged yet but low!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Zoie - love the scan pic!  Wow, it must be wonderful to have an idea of her birthday already.

Gabi - have a lovely Easter weekend in Yorkshire hun, will post pics if someone can tell me how...the way I usually do it has disappeared!  

Happy Easter to all you lovely WWBs xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Hello lovelies

Hope you all had a lovely easter.  After giving up choc and sweets for lent, I have eaten loads today, and feel sick!  But worth it as I have lost 6lb over the last 6 weeks, only 1.4 lbs till I reach pre preg weight - hurray

Zoie - scan pic is gorgeous, glad things are going well hun

Gabi - 33 weeks already, wow, not long.  Have a great time in Yorkshire, hopefully the weather is good.

Tasha, sorry, cant help with the pics, i am useless, hope you had a good Easter

Herbies weening continues to go well, up to  meals a day, still drinking over 25 oz milk, but he seems a happier little boy.  We have also been going to a cranial osteopath due to his breathing problems, and he seems to be getting better.  

Lella has loved hunting Easter eggs, today, she has got soooo excited, now we have a cupboard full of choc from well meaning relatives.  

Love to you all

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Have worked it out...needed to renew my charter membership


----------



## Allimo

Tasha, she is absolutely adorable, you must be so proud


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you hun...I am xxxx


----------



## Blu

Gorgeous pics Tasha!


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Hope that you have all had a great weekend!!

Love all the baby photos!!!

Gabi and Zoe - can't believe your births are so close now!!  Then again, I can't believe we are nearly at 18 weeks, almost half way!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thanks Blu  

Caroline - wow, time has flown hun!


----------



## Lillietta

Hello girls

Tasha - wow 6 month old Leah - I can't believe it. She's lovely! Do you think I need to become a charter member to upload pics then?

Allimo - sounds like the swimming is fun and your lo is growing so quickly too

Jojo - hope you're having a better month sweetie

Zoie - 4lb + - goodness me - not long now. Out of interest are they inducing you for any particular reason? 

Gabi - You're going to get itchy fit now you have stay land bound for a bit!

Caroline - are you really nearly 20 weeks? That's gone so quickly. I've had loads of weird ligament pain even though this is a natural pregnancy. My theory is that when you've had all the higher dose progesterone even in previous IVF cycles your ligaments get softened a lot earlier making you more susceptible to weird & wonderful sensations. I checked this out with an obstetrician friend of mine and she didn't laugh in my face but thought there might be some truth to that. Hope you're feeling better. I've found ordering one of those supportive bump bands has been quite helpful for reducing ligment pain.

Jaimex, tinkerbelle - nice to hear from you - hope you're doing OK.

Blu, Caz, Sharbara, Kitty & anyone else I've missed out - hope you're all doing OK and that you had lovely Easter holidays.

Ashmina, Dh & I are doing very well. The bump is really quite bumptastic (still trying to figure out how to get a photo up on here). She's kicking loads which although uncomfortable at times is extremely reassuring. We've even ordered our first bit of baby furniture. I'm a bit superstitious about these things but there was an offer that was too good to miss. She apparently weighs about 2kg now. I've got a few weeks left at work and far too much to do in those weeks including possibly applying for a new job. DH continues with his guitar playing and can now play almost all of sweet child of mine (guns & roses) which he insists on playing to the bump - god knows what poor Ashmina is thinking!!

Love to everyone
Take care
L


----------



## zoie

i have to be induced cause im daibetic hun xx and babies can become big lol but im lucky cause she has been small on the scales so not worried about having a big baby lol

glad your pregnancy is doing well hun


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Lilietta

Yes, think you need to be a charter member to upload photos hun.  Hope you decide to become one, as I would love to see pics of your bump and then Ashmina when bub arrives.

2kg is a fab weight (Leah was only 1.7 kgs when she was born   ).

I love Sweet Child of Mine...gorgeous song.

xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Tasha, I love the pictures, Leah is so beautiful!  Question for you, do you use reusable or disposable nappies?

Lilietta, wow, Ashmina is big!  I just came back from a scan and Nano is well and also weighs 2kg (almost 34 weeks!) When do you start your maternity leave?  I can't wait to start mine but only in 4 weeks as I want to have the most time once the baby is born.

Zoie, not long for you, is everything ready for the baby?

Allimo, glad Herbie is doing fine, post some pictures of him and Lella.

Hi to everyone else.

All well with me and Nano, I had a scan today and his size and weight are normal he's about 2,05kg and all measurements are spot on.  He is already head down and there should be no problem for a natural birth.  We have now almost everything ready just the nursery furniture needs to be delivered next week and I need to buy nappies, cream and baby wipes.

Lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## zoie

hiya gabi glad all is well with nano!! xx we have evrything for bubs now have had for awhile if im honest as didnt want to be rushing around like a whale lol 
havnt got long now am feeling excited but also nervous!! at the mo i feel like i get angry with everyone so must have a rush of hormones lol 

whats 2kg? might be abit thick im afraid lol


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - Nano is doing so well hun...not long now!  I was going to use reusable nappies, but as Leah was so tiny, they didn't fit, and now I must confess, I'm used to the disposable ones    I make myself feel better by reminding myself that I don't have a tumble drier, so I am kinda doing my bit for the environment (although it breaks my heart to think of all those nappies in landfill   ).

Zoie - 2kgs is about 4lbs 6ozs xxxx

Loving the   weather here!  Leah sat in her chair in the garden whilst we planted the rhododendrons my mum bought in memory of Noah (we've scattered some of his ashes in them).


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

just a quick one am in the throws of housework

well first day back at work good but im tired

got a poorly furbaby so had to drag D and a cat basket to the vets yesterday .... he still not well so waiting for vet to call me


----------



## Kazza4

Hello Ladies  

Allimo - I hope DS is sleeping better now, he is a big boy and sounds like hes doing very well with his food    So pleased to hear that DH is looking better too, must be such a relief  

Thinend - I hope your DS is sleeping better too  

Zoie - Wow not long to go for your!! Hope you are feeling OK x

Caroline -     must be hard with your sister reacting like that, so pleased to hear that she is being better now.... also glad you made up with MIL... hope you are feeling better now after all your fainting experiences  

Tash - How is little Leah?  Sounds like shes doing well on her foods... Kaitlyn is not taking to food very well and is quite uninterested in it.... also she must have had an ambitious week before as shes not tried to roll over any more    Hope your both feeling better..... would love to have a meet up with you girls  

Lillietta - How are you getting on?  Glad you are buying a few bits now, its so much fun  

Gabi - Hello lovely.... I can't believe you are still running   loving your pic you look absolutely fantastic.  Sounds like you are doing well with all your bits you are buying, can't wait to see your little boy   not long to go for you now, hope you are feeling OK and not too uncomfortable, have sent you some more pics of K to look at  

Jojo- nice to hear from you but sorry that you have been having a rough time, it must be so hard for you with friends having LO's but I'm sure they must understand how you feel about not going round.... I'm praying that this is your year   and its so lovely to hear that the twins are so wonderful x  

Jaimex - nice to hear from you... how are you?

Tinks - poor you having to go back to work soon even if it is part time.... I'm dreading that day    How was swimming?

Sharbara - How was your 1st day back?  How is the furbaby doing  

I have been quite busy for the last few weeks, Kaitlyn hasn't been very well on an off for about 3 weeks so she has needed a lot of cuddles, she has a bad cold and cough bless her, shes been totally off her milk and just very irritable which I can't blame as shes obviously not feeling very well but its hard and am feeling so tired as she has been waking in the night again and Im not used to it again!  I am still trying to get her out in the fresh air as know that makes us feel better and my Mum is on half term so we have gone out a few times which is nice..... I can't believe that shes is over 6 months now, its just flying past, I'm already dreading having to go back to work :-(  

We are off on a short cheap break in about 5 weeks which I'm looking forward too, will be nice to spend a bit of time the 3 of us as its always so chaotic at home!

I am trying to wean Kaitlyn but shes not really interested in food and makes all sorts of faces or blows raspberries and it goes everywhere    not really sure what else to try, just have to take is slowly I guess!

Lots of Love to Everyone

Kxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - would love to meet you two too!  Hope Kaitlyn feels better soon, and you can get your night's sleep back.  Take it slowly with the weaning, if she's not interested then don't force it, bubs know what they need and when.  That said, have you tried sweet veg like sweet pots, parsnip, carrots?  I found Leah loved those first.  And I can persuade her to eat anything if it's mixed in with butternut squash!  Where are you off to on your holibob?


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Kazza -  agree with Tasha, Kaitlyn will tell you when she is ready.  I tried at 5 months with DD, and ended up getting so frustrated with her.  In the end, the Health Visitor suggested giving it a break, then come back to it.  Fab advice, at 7 months it was easy.  Make sure the purees are smooth enough if you are doing them yourselves though, they hate lumps to start.


Sharbara - hope work is going OK

Tasha - Agree about the weather its been gorgeous.  Had DD and Herbie in their swings outside at the weekend, it was lovely.  I love Rhododendrons, and the flowers will always remind you of your BFP in the Spring

Gabi - Not too long to go now, and head down already, fab.  

Zoie - Good luck with the induction, cant wait to see a pic of your new little one

Lilletta, Not to long at work, fab, means bubba will soon be here

Herbie is still doind well, piling on the pounds.  Health Visitor due tomorrow for DD 2 year check - yikes have to admit to weaning Herbie

Love

Allimo


----------



## Kazza4

Thanks for advice, yeah she will eat the sweet potatoes and carrot in the afternoon and porridge in the mornings but thats about it, everything else I try seems to be spat straight out although did have a breakthrough today with a Heinz cheesey parsnip and apple dinner which she seemed to love, wasn't too kean on the apple purree dessert tho, she makes a face like I'm doing something horrible to her, have a feeling shes going to be very fussy    think I will slow down and just give her what she likes and hopefully she will soon start to like other things as Allimo I can def feel myself getting frustrated as know she should be having more now as Im sure thats why shes waking at night again for a bottle.... think I will just take it slowly now thanks again ladies  

Tash we are off to Blackpool for 4 nights on a Sun Holiday, cheapy one as DH didn't want to go abroad with Kaitlyn just yet but looking forward to that.

Allimo - Hope DD gets on well tomorrow and you don't get in trouble for weaning  

Hope you are all well.

Kxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - sounds like she's doing brilliantly, I wouldn't worry about how much she's getting, milk is the most important.  I love Blackpool!  Have lots of fun, my friend is going on 2 of those Sun holibobs with her LO...wish I'd looked into those!

Allimo - glad to hear all is well, seems incredible that M is having her 2 yr check!  Hope the HV isn't mean to you about weaning Herbie    How's your DH?

Really think we should organise a meet up soon!  Need to think of somewhere that's a similar distance for all of us to travel to...any ideas?

Love to all xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Afternoon WWB's!  

Thought I would come and post as we are also off on Holibobs to Cornwall for a week-am so excited!!! Nana has bought N her first bucket and spade although not sure it's going to be bucket and spade weather but we can hope! 

Kazza-DH is going mad collecting the sun tokens at the minute-he does this every year but never sends the completed coupon off!! Blackpool will be fab-love it!!love the photo of Kaitlyn-v cute!We have had to stop swimming with N at the mo-she came up in quite bad eczema which has now started to fade so am waiting til this goes.  Not sure she was too impressed with it.............

Allimo-must admit I too have started trying N with small amounts of puree in the evenings and so far so good..........not going to fess up to the HV for a while though! 

Jazz-hope I'm not gatecrashing but a meet up sounds like a lovely idea!!

Sharbara-how is the poorly furbaby doing??

Zoie, Gabi and Caroline-how are those bumbps coming along??

Hello and  to anyone reading who I haven't mentioned.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Tinks, you are not gatecrashing!!!  The more the merrier...we want to meet you all  

Have a fab holibob in Cornwall!  Hope the sun shines for you hun xxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

the furbaby is better thankfully

im back at work so have less time to get on here

where does everyone live a meet would be a fab idea!
im nearish to cambridge!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

I'm near Peterborough.


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Well, no telling off from the Health Visitor - she could understand why I am weaning so early - herbie is on a breakfast, jar and 1/2 at lunch, jar and 1/2 at tea, and still 24 oz Hungry baby milk, so she suggested an additional banana as a snack to try and get him to sleep through!  Went swimming today and took herbie too - he was great, no crying.  He is developing into a beautiful boy.  And MILESTONE today, he rolled over for the first time, at the same as as DD. 

DH went back to Addenbrookes today, has put on 8 lbs (still only 9 stone), but doing really well.  So pleased with him.

Like Tasha, I am near Peterborough, but cambridge would be also easy to get too - Oooh it would be so fab to meet up this year.

Shabara - glad furbabe is ok.  Think our needs to be put down soon, he keeps weeing in his sleep, falling over, but we keep avoiding the horrible deed.

Tinks - enjoy your holiday, you lucky devil


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Well done Herbie!    And well done DH for weight gain (I need to do the opposite and am aiming for 9st eventually   ), really pleased he's doing so well hun, you've had a tough time and deserve all the luck in the world now xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

hi girls!

Allimo - good to hear DH is doing well.  My DH is struggling to keep the weight on too.  He weighs 11 stone and has to eat loads otherwise the weight falls off him!

Meeting up would be good, but I'm in Harrogate, North Yorkshire.  Somewhere near the A1 would be easyish for me to get to.

I think I felt Iggy move yesterday!!  This is the first time I have felt something that might not be wind!  It was a fluttering/tapping feeling that stayed in the same place.  I said hello back, just incase!!

Hope all the bumps and babies are doing well.  Not long before we get some new babies being born!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

A1 would be good for me too...obviously we'd have to select somewhere along the A1  

Caroline, looking at your dates I would think you definitely felt Iggy...I miss that, it's the most incredible feeling, especially when they do somersaults!


----------



## Allimo

Ah Caroline, its such a wonderful, special feeling that you never tire of.  I used to love it when mine used to move when I was a work, it would help me get through the day

Thanks for your kind words Tasha


----------



## SHARBARA

i get bump envy now

dh not keen on trying again as feels we are blessed but well as for me id like to try again before i hit the big 4 0 lol


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!

Hope that you are all enjoying the sunshine!

I have had my scan and everything is perfect!!  There is a brain, heart, good spine, 2 kidneys, 5 fingers, the only thing missing is the boy bits!!!......its a girl!!!  (well, they think!)  We are sooooo excited, we can't stop crying with happiness, also hormones kicked in last night as I had dreadful cramp which set off the water works!!

Hope that you are all well!!!


----------



## GabiFR

Great News Caroline and congratulations!

      !!!

You can start buying all pink now, you will see the choice for girls is a lot bigger and everything is so cute    

Enjoy the 2nd trimester, it's by far the best one!

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Yay!  congratulations Caroline, so pleased for you hun! And Gabi is right, there's so much choice for little girls. xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Congrats Caroline, so pleased for you hun, and a beautiful baby girl.  Mariella has so many more clothes than Herbie, so she will probably cost you more - they are so hard to resist!

Well, Herbie was weighed on Wednesday, and at 21 weeks, now weighs a whopping 20lbs!!  No wonder my arms and shoulders ache.  DD was only 22lbs when she was one.  He is now on the 98th centile, but also very long stll.

Gabi, hope your OK, not long to go now - are you having those lovely sleepless nights, preparing you for whats to come?

Hi to everyone


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello my lovely WWBs!

Have been AWOL again and I apologise.  I think of you all often and   that you are all doing well and that all your wishes come true.

Jojo- CONGRATS on new job hun. Hope you're not working too hard and still managing some fun time with DH and the twins (they sound so wonderful).

Tasha, Kazza, Sharbara, Tinkerbelle, Allimo, Jamiex, Blu, Allijab- hope you and your LOs are all doing well.  It's so lovely to hear of them hitting milestones and developing nicely.  I'm also liking all the weaning and sleeping news.  

Tasha- not sure if I read here or on another thread, but planting flowers in memory of Noah is such a wonderful idea.  Be sure to take photos of Leah near them once they are out. 

Sharbara- have you gone back to work full time? I'm dreading it- please tell me that it's ok. Have you put your LO is nursery?

Gabi, Zoie, Lillietta, Caroline- I'm SO EXCITED for you!  We will soon have another batch of winter (or summer!) wonder babes!  

Caroline- Yay to a little girl and congrats on feeling her move. Allimo is right, it used to be the only thing that got me through those long tiring days of work!  Such a wonderful feeling!  Hope your little bubs continue to grow nicely and that they reach fully cooked babies and you get to hold a happy and healthy baby in your arms soon   .

Caz- hope you and DS are doing well. 

Allimo and Caroline- I'm so please that both your DHs are doing well.  Hopefully they will start putting weight on more easily.  

Anyone have any news from Hannah?  If you are by some chance still reading, I always think of you along with the other WWBs and always   that things are going well for you.  Let us know how you're getting on.

To all other WWBs I have rudely not mentioned- hope everything is going well for you.

AFM- I waited til 6 months to wean my DS as he's not at all a hungry baby. We've had a few days of baby porridge and that's about it. He was excited on the first day, and he's now indifferent!  Swallowing seems to be getting somewhat better so will try new tastes in next couple of days.  On sleeping front- he still wakes twice at night, but that's certainly better than 5 or 6 times so thanking my lucky stars!  Also, DH is wonderful and does most night shifts.  Teething is getting quite bad past couple of days, with inconsolable cries (poor sweetie) so I'm being lenient with medication (calpol/nurofen).

On the broodiness front- DH and I are both VERY VERY broody again (I don't think we stopped being broody, even in the early days with newborn and in fact went back to see our consultant when DS was just 3 months old) and we are in fact jumping on the wagon again and are going to try our luck with another cycle.  We are due to start short protocol again with next AF in May.  I've just joined the relevant cycle buddies and feel like a total traitor    In my mind, the WWBs are my first and only 'real' cycle buddies.  You are all so special to me   .  Please keep us in your thoughts.

Hope your Fridays and weekends are all lovely and sunny.

Much love,
Thinendometrium x

ps- Allimo just saw your post- well done Herbie! DS is only just over 14 lbs at 6 months!


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - can't believe you are starting tx again!!!!  Good luck for it!!!

We are really looking forward to shopping for girl stuff.  DH couldn't wait and picked up some pink socks in Asda today!!  Also some lovely flowers for us too!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - ahh, what a lovely DH!

Thinendo - lovely to hear from you hun, and what a good idea about the photo, I will do that!  Leah was indifferent after a few days of baby rice, once you introduce some different flavours he'll perk up    Good luck for your next cycle of tx...really hope it works for you hun, will be lovely to have them close in age.  Make sure you keep posting on here so we know how your cycle is going    

Allimo - wow, Herbie is a proper boy then!    Can't wait to meet him!

Love to all...Leah has really bad eczema and is teething so there's a lot of tears in this house!


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks Caroline and Tasha for your good wishes- it means the world to me  .

As for poor Leah    , please give her a big cuddle from me.  Hope her skin clears up soon and the teething ordeal (we're going through it too) hurries up and results in the first tooth (they say the first one is the worst).  Sending you and Leah lots of


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thanks hun!    The Aveeno is working wonders, thank goodness.


----------



## thinendometrium

YAYYY!! That's great news Tasha! Thanks for the update and hope it completely clears up and Leah doesn't have any more flare ups


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Thinendo - good luck hun, hope it works first time.

Tasha, hope Leah is getting better.  Herbie has had a rotten cold, and now has a cough that keeps waking him up, just as I was getting used to being woken at just 12 and 4!!

Gabi - Not long for you now - how are you feeling

Hi to everyone else - going to bed now as knackered as have been up since 4!!

Love

Allimo


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Allimo,  hope Herbie ets better soon and you can get proper rest, wow 20lbs, he's going to be a big boy!

Thinendo, I wish you lots of     for this tx, let us know how it goes.  DH and I also think about not waiting long to go for 2nd baby, just hope it doesn't take me 7 attempts to get there again 

Tasha, how is Leah doing?  I hope she is getting better now.  

Caroline, how are you feeling?  Any progress with the pink shopping?

Lilietta, how are you?  

Zoie, when is the induction?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, almost 37 weeks, and everything is set for the baby, except for the waterbirth pool to be tested tonight.  I am feeling less comfortable by the day the bump feels very big and heavy, I don't complain though, not long 4 maternity leave, 8 days only and then I am off .  

lots of love,
Gabi xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Wow Gabi!  you're working late!  Well done you.  Your pregnancy just seems to have flown by, but then so has Leah's babyhood    Are you birthing at home or hospital?  Leah is much better now, all her meds and creams are working brilliantly.  Hope you get to enjoy some rest before bubba arrives.

Allimo - hope Herbie gets well soon so you can get some sleep  

Big huggles to you all xxxx


----------



## zoie

hiya all xxx

gabi- induction is this tuesday the 4th!!   makes me 38 weeks!! i lost my bung on sunday but nothing since!! not long now for you hope all goes well for your water birth hun xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Zoie - Wow!!  Good luck for next week.  Hope you are not waiting too long!!

Gabi - Not long left for you!!!  Hope your birth goes to plan!!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies and your babies!!


----------



## Allimo

GOOD LUCK TODAY ZOIE

Love

Allimo


----------



## thinendometrium

WISHING YOU THE VERY BEST OF LUCK ZOIE -   your little one will be safely in your arms shortly.

Gabi- well done hun on working so close to due date.  That had been my plan too but mother nature had other plans!  Wish you a lovely and easy waterbirth experience and a safe and happy bubba.  Thanks hun, and I'm sure that it'll be first time lucky for your second one!  Keep us posted on how you get on xxx

Caroline- goodness me- 22 weeks!  Time is really flying by! Hope it's all going smoothly.  I absolutely LOVED my second trimester.  I definitely felt like I had 'bloomed'!  Full of energy and a spring in my step! So enjoy these days of energy and try to get your baby shopping down now.  Don't worry though, your third trimester will be a breeze too , I'm sure! 

Allimo- thanks hun for your good wishes.  Hope that nasty cough is better soon so that you and poor little Herbie can get some much needed rest.

Tasha- wonderful to hear that meds have done the trick.  I know what you mean, babyhood is quickly disappearing- my little guy is looking more and more like a little boy rather than a baby!  

Speaking of which, he's attacking the keyboard and this is turning into lots of deletions and hardly any typing! So better go!

Just to let you know that I've just received my drugs this morning, all set for hopefully AF next tuesday and 1st stimming injection on wednesday 12th  

Thank you all for your lovely good wishes, it means the world xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello my Lovely WWBs

Hope you're all well.

I just saw this post and was wondering if some of us could help this poor FFer out:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235948.0

Love to all x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello everyone!!  


Hope that you are all keeping well!!


Had a great baby shopping day on Tuesday.  We paid the deposit for our pram/pushchair/travel system, thingy!!!  Then got some maternity tops as I'm really struggling to fit into clothes properly.

Wasn't impressed with Mothercare.  The cotbed that we have seem online is online only.  I asked in the shop about seeing the cotbed properly to look at and she looked down her nose at me and said well if its online only, then its online only!!  Hmmm.....I then emailed Mothercare asking for more helpful advice and they have not replied.  Thinking about going back to square one again.

Also had a really bad cough this week and the Dr has given me an inhaler which is helping loads already.  He asked if I had ever been diagnosed with asthma as I do get wheezy from time to tie, normally hayfever associated.  

Thinendo - yes the time does go quick!  I am starting to feel loads better, think now I'm wearing mat tops, my bump looks loads bigger and everyone has started to comment on how well I look!

Zoie - Hope that all is well with you....any news?

Gabi - hope you are ok too hun....not long left!!

Lillietta - Hope you are ok?  Not heard from you in a while.  

hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - MCare is great for most things, but not furniture...Mamas and Papas, John Lewis and Kiddicare are much more helpful on that front.  Glad you've had fun shopping   


Thinendo - can't follow that link...says an error has occurred or I do not have permission to go on that board xxxx


Love to all xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Caroline- so glad your shopping is under way that's very exciting!  and long may the 'looking great' last! hope you are able to get the cot you like without too much trouble.


tasha- apparently the post has been removed.  I'll PM you about it if you're interested.


any news from zoie?


hello to all WWBs x


----------



## zoie

HELLOO!!!! LADIES!!! well the news is i had a baby girl on the 4th may at 10.50pm she weighed 5lb 13oz BLESS!!!   
the induction was ok very quick birth from start to finish it was only 11 hours    had a tear but who cares well worth every minute!! 

gabi- hows you hun not long now xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE !!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Zoie - fantastic news!  Another WWBaby             Can't wait to see piccies.  So pleased your labour was quick and straightforward hun...oh and let us know your baby girl's name once you're ready to. xxxx


Thinendo - yeah, PM hun, I might be able to help in some way xxxx


Allimo - so lovely to meet you today hun!  M and H are just adorable.  We must do it again soon, minus the rain! xxxx


----------



## Caz

*Zoie, wow fast work for an induction! Congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl. *
*Welcome to the world little lady! *​


----------



## Allimo

CONGRATULATIONS Zoie - fantastic, and nice and quick.  Nice for you to be home quick too. Cant wait to see a pic of your little princess

Tasha, it was lovely to meet you too, and Leah is adorable - I love the new pic.  Hope to see you again soon, hopefully it will be a bit warmer!

Thendo, hope AF arrives on Tuesday so you can start hun.  Herbie is a lot better now thanks, and he was a star at taking his medicine - literally sucking at the syringe!

Caroline - baby shopping is so exciting.  My niece is pregnant at the moment, and we went to Kiddicare the other week to pick her pram and cot.  SO lovely as well to be able to advise her as well.  

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Zoie - Congratulations!!!!  Well done!!!


----------



## GabiFR

CONGRATULATIONS ZOIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

          

Nothing from me, I think he is too confy to come, I reckon at least after 39 weeks, I am just hoping he gets stronger and stronger now.  Allimo, I think Herbie was a late comer wasn't he?  

lots of love to everyone else,
Gabi xx


----------



## SHARBARA

well done Zoie great news another WWB baby yayyyyyy


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz didnt think about what i was writing other day lol 
we called our daughter carla and she weighed 5lb 13oz i will upload a pic soon but been having trouble with doing so!!


----------



## Lillietta

Hi girls

I have been very absent for a little while so I must apologise but first off - 

                      
Congratulations Zoie on the arrival of baby Carla. I am so excited and pleased for you. In fact I am genuinely crying with joy for you (this could of course be very hormonally related but I really am so happy). I hope you're enjoying every moment.
So to me being absent. Well to be honest the last few weeks have been pretty horrendous. Ashmina & I are fine but we have been through the mill a bit. WARNING - the following story is a bit long but I hope you'll forgive me - its the first time I've really got it all off my chest. My Dad had a massive heart attack 3 weeks ago. It was all rather dramatic - my mum called me at work saying Dad had called her complaining of chest pain going to his left arm (that is classic heart attack pain) but that he thought he'd pulled something and was about to get on the tube to come home. She was worried but couldn't get back through to him on his mobile. My Dad is 69 but extremely fit and well and a really active person who hasn't had a single day of seriously ill health in his life. He was still working full time in the city and we're bloody lucky that he was at work when it happened. After my mum called I knew instantly what was happening and had to run out of the meeting I was chairing to try and find some way of contacting my dad or someone with them to tell them to call an ambulance. By this time he had actually collapsed in agony in front of the lift door at work. Once I'd got my husband on the case of finding him I had to announce to my shocked team that I had to leave straight away and went and got in the car to go and pick up my mum hoping that DH would be able to locate Dad in the meantime. DH called me back whilst I was driving to my parents house and told me that all he knew was that Dad had collapsed and was with the paramedics. At that point no one knew if he was being resuscitated or not. Eventually we learned that my Dad had been transported under police escort directly to theLondon Chest Hospital where they saved his life by opening up the blocked artery in emergency surgery. This all happened in under 90 mins. DH managed to get to the hospital for when my dad came out of the operating theatre whilst I drove my panicking mother and older sister to the hospital which was 2 hours away in the east end of London. So my Dad survived but things have been touch & go for the last few weeks because it was such a massive heart attack and he had already done a lot of damage to his heart. We're now watching and waiting to see how much function he will recover. The whole family is grateful that he is alive but the change in him is devastating and we're all finding it very difficult to adjust. I feel as if I have had to be the strong one for everyone and I am feeling pretty exhausted now. I did a lot of the driving 2 hours each way every day to the hospital until my little sister could take over a bit and I think none of us in the family were taking care of ourselves. Consequently I'm sure I was putting a lot strain on Ashmina and I ended up having severe abdominal pain and had to be admitted to St T's one evening. The worry was about a placental abruption or early labour. Thank god the pain settled and I've had a scan since which seems to show that Ashmina is doing OK despite the utter chaos going on around her. We also ended up with our building work starting the same week as my dad got ill and that's added to the chaos because we haven't been able to rely on parents in the way that we normally would plus DH & I have had to be at home with my mum & dad so much. It's also meant that the house is in a major state with boxes and building work everywhere. Our boiler also packed up yesterday - though I have to admit that having my own internal heat generator in the form of Ashmina is making that little hardship much more bearable than it would normally be!
Poor Ashmina has been really neglected - I am desperate to get back to feeling excited about her arrival. I have thought often about all of you ladies who have been though so much whether it was the fertility treatment on its own or like Allimo and Jojo you've had to deal with other things going on in your families at the same time as having treatment or being pregnant. I'm aware that this has been a bit of a dramatic and negative email at times so I should really re-iterate that despite the stress I haven't forgotten how lucky we are to be in the position where my dad is alive and I have got to 34 weeks pregnant. You really never know what life is going to throw at you.

I'll write a proper entry soon - I'm off work from next week (oh yes, because of the volcanic ash I had to keep working as much as possible around looking after my Dad because all the other senior people on the team got stuck abroad). I think life will be a lot calmer then & I am looking forward to having more time to get things ready for Ashmina.

Lots of love to you all especially Gabi as I know its getting close now. 
Take care
Lillietta


----------



## GabiFR

Lilietta,
OMG, I am so sorry for what you have been through with your dad and Ashmina recently but so glad things are starting to settle now.    You are right that you are very fortunate that your father survived and all is well with you and Ashmina after all the scare.  Please please take care of yourself now as things will become more and more difficult as you get bigger  .  Keep in touch and let us know how you are doing, not long for you to have Ashmina in your arms!

Zoie, I love the name Carla, thanks for the pm.

Hi to everyone else,
Gabi xxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello ladies

       CONGRATS ZOIE and Family x Wonderful news on your new beautiful baby girl xx 

Lillietta - Oh hun what a terrible time you have had my heart goes out to you it must have been dreadful but am so pleased that your dad has made it through and just pray that each day he gets stronger.  You must make sure you are looking after yourself and Ashmina - you have come so far through everything don't forget your precious cargo now!!!! Stay strong and positive and hope that he fights every day and that your little one will be the inspiration and strength he needs to pull through x   

Tasha - Leah is getting more beautiful as time goes on - a real little stunner what gorgeous eyes x Hope she has got through the teething ok and is feeling better x

Caroline - OMG where has the time gone 22 weeks already - and so pleased to hear you are having a little girl how exciting.  

Gabi - Not long now hun fabulous you are going to be holding your little one very soon xx can't wait to hear another WWB has arrived.

Well as for me it has been a year since I conceived naturally and am resigned to the fact that it won't be happening again in a hurry - DH is still sure it was all the drugs going through my system from the tx that made us lucky!  So we have been looking into having another go...... my parents who are the most wonderful wonderful people on the entire planet have said if we really want to they will pay for tx for us.  It still vexes me that we can't even have 1 go on the NHS - in fact I even wrote to our MP prior to the election asking him why the postcode lottery and the fact that DH has kids means I am being deprived of the right to be a mother...... I was sooo on one but haven't heard back yet. Anyway we are thinking of going to Care in Nottingham for a consultation - as I am sure I have immune issues and my body is rejecting my beautiful babies x If anyone has had tx there I would love to hear your thoughts...... I was not particularly impressed with Liverpool Womens so think it might be worth trying a new clinic.

Am going to be calling them this week so hope we can move quickly - we are on holiday in August so would be lovely to have the tx in September after we are all relaxed and ready for the final final chance!!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone - will try and catch up more x
jo x


----------



## Allimo

Lilletta, so sorry sweetheart, you really have had a traumatic few weeks.  I hope your dad gets stronger and recovers well, he sounds like he will be a fighter.  Dont worry about ashmina, I often spoke to the doctor and midwife when I was pregnant, and asked if the stress or my hormones would affect Herbie, and I can safely say it hasnt.  He is a happy little (actually he is massive!) boy, he smiles, laughs and is hitting all his milestones.

Make sure you look after yourself, and try and enjoy being pregnant as much as you can.  

Gabi, Herbie was born 4 days early, and DD was born on her due date, so I have never had the frustration of going overdue.  Have to say, I had a curry the evening before both of mine, but know so many people that this doesnt work for.  Hope your not getting too uncomfortable.

Zoie, gorgeous name hun, hope you are enjoying being a mummy

JoJO, Is your picture of your DH twins?  They are beautiful, so pretty.
We had our treatment at Care Notts, with scans etc at Leicester, and i have nothing but praise for them.  I was really not happy with my treatment at Leicester royal, and from the first appointment at Care, I knew I had made the right decision.  They listen to you, they care, and they make you feel at ease.  George at Notts is also fantastic, and even phoned me this year to say congrats on Herbies birth.  Hope you get things sorted hun, and your parents do sound wonderful people.

We have had a lovely weekend, Herbie is constantly rolling over, but cant get back, so Mariella now lays next too him and shows him how to do it!  so cute. 

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - gosh, I've been worrying about your absence and for good reason!  Your poor dad, and your poor family, but most importantly poor you and Ashmina!  You do not need this trauma, thank god that Ashmina is thriving...bubbas are such resilient little people...s/he will astound you every day.  Sending you great big    and    Bet you cannot wait until your maternity leave starts...you deserve the rest!


Jojo - welcome back my lovely lady    Your twins are gorgeous!  I don't know much about Care Notts, but have heard good things.  I went to Nurture in Nottingham, and think they are fantastic.  Cannot believe you're not allowed an NHS funded cycle!  Thank goodness for lovely parents    And thank you for your lovely compliments...I'll pass them on to my little lady   


Allimo - yay to Herbie rolling!!!  And bless Mariella for helping him...your LOs are too cute for words xxxx


Gabi - thinking of you...not long now


Zoie - gorgeous name and great weight hun...still in awe that you're managing to get on here with a tiny bubba!


Thinendo -   


Hello to all you lovely WWBs I've not mentioned


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - lovely to hear from you hun and glad that you have made a plan to have more tx later this year.

Lillietta -     What a rough time you've had.  Hope that your dad gets better and that you stay well!!

Hello to everone else!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

(just did a post and DS hit some of the keyboard buttons and it's all gone! so let's try again!)


Hello my lovely WWBs


Hope you are ALL very well.


Lillietta- you poor sweetie, how awful. I'm glad your father's a fighter and I hope that he continues to make steady progress and that your mum has him back at home fit and healthy.  Look after yourself and enjoy maternity leave - take lots of time to put your feet up and just doing lots of baby shopping.


Jojo- so great to hear from you hun!  And wonderful news about starting treatment!      September will be your turn hun.


Zoie- beautiful name!  Hope that you're managing some sleep here and there hun!


Gabi- so close hun!!! These last few days are definitely very uncomfortable and sleep is virtually non-existent.


Allimo- it's such a relief when they take medicine effortlessly as it's soooooooo horrible needing to force it down them    Your DD showing your DS how to roll back is ADORABLE!  Hope your DH is getting stronger and stronger.


Caroline- hope you're enjoying 2nd trimester.


Tasha- Leah really is very very cute, give her a    from me!


Sharbara- DS looks very cute in your profile pic too! Hope that  being back at work isn't too bad.


Kazza- where are you? Hopefully busy with Kaitlyn being a bundle of fun!


Blu- how are you and C and L? You must have your hands full!


Tinkerbelle- how are you and nancy? Hope both well.


Caz- hope you and DS are well.


AFM- Thank you so much for your good wishes. AF arrived on time just past midnight and as we're on the short protocol again, I should be starting stimming tomorrow morning   .  It definitely hasn't registered yet.  Will keep you girls updated.


Lots of love to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all 

just a quicky....any news from Gabi?

Liletta what a terrible time you have had lately ........ glad ashmina is ok in there

caroline hiya cant beleive where time is going

Alimo you two sound so cute with the rolling over lol

thinendo..starting again huh well done to you , we are talking another one but by no means decised think we may try au naturele later in year and think about frosties next year

zoie i love the name carla if D had been a girl he was gonna be Cara 

Jo Jo great on thinking of more treatment good for you had a friend who used care at nott and regards it very highly

tasha leah gets cuter by the day 

as for me on holibobs this week , have to say work was no where near as bad i thought it would be i work 2-10 every tues and thurs and alternate weekends so D in nursery from 1-5 on tues and thurs when DH picks him up 


sorry for anyone i have forgotten but love to you all and all the WWB babies and  babies to be and those still to come in the future!


----------



## SHARBARA

omg how rubbish is my post 

so many typos


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Typos allowed yummy mummy


----------



## Lillietta

Hi girls


Thanks for your lovely support - sorry for the moaney message.


I am feeling a lot calmer now and I am hoping I can really start enjoying this next bit waiting for Ashmina to come. Anyone heard from Gabi - I'm convinced it happened today!


Thinendo - good luck sweetie. Amazing to think you're starting the whole process over again. Hopefully it will be less traumatic than last time.


Sharbara - hope you're enjoying the holiday. Sounds like you're getting the childcare sorted


Allimo - how cute that Mariella is showing Herbie what to do. Have you managed to film it?


Jojo - any luck with finding out about the Liverpool clinic. We were planning to start the next cycle after we came back from Greece in October and that's when I got my natural BFP so you never do know....


Jazz - How's your lovely Leah doing?


Zoie - am presuming you hardly have time to wee let alone write on the forum. I hope its all going well.


Gabi - Well if the feeling in my bones is correct you are babied up by now. Thinking of you and wishing you lots of happy healthy thoughts.


As I said above Ashmina and I are doing fine. We've got my dad to look after tomorrow as I need to take him for his big follow up scan. I got some heart healthy fish to cook for him. The builders seem to be getting on OK and they are very aware of how worried I am about the mess they are about to make - they keep telling me not to worry and it won't be as bad as I think. They even washed their own coffee mugs up! 


Hello to anyone I've missed.


Love
L


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - hope your dad's scan goes okay hun     Sounds like you've got a rare set of builders there!  Gentle bump pat for Ashmina.


----------



## Blu

Hi all

Sorry I've been such a [email protected] FF'er - I read regularly and keep promising myself I will post when I have time to do personals. Of course the longer I leave it the further behind I get  , but I'll try...

Lillietta - so sorry to hear about your dad, I can begin to imagine how stressful it's all been for you  . So pleased to hear that Ashmina is doing well and hope that your Dad's scan goes well.  

Tasha - I've been following your diary and your little girl is gorgeous! You've been through so much over the past year and yet still continue to provide huge amounts of support to everyone hear, you really are a star!  

Thinendo - good luck for starting again    , are you staying with the same clinic?

Allimo - C is trying to teach L to crawl at the moment, the older sibs are so funny aren't they  . No one can make L laugh the way Charlie can. How's your DH doing?

Jojo - great to hear from you. Your parents sound fab, really hope this one works for you    . The NHS sucks, doesn't it. If we were starting now we wouldn't qualify (not that we ever got our NHS cycle originally) as DH has an 18 yr old son - he has never raised him as his mother basically ended the relationship as soon as she got pg saying DH had done his bit and she didn't want him    

Zoie - congratulations on the arrival of Carla, love the name  

Gabi - not long to go now  

Caroline - we got a cotbed from Mamas and Papas when they had a sale on - worked out cheaper and much better quality than Mothercare.

As for us - all is well and time is flying, can't believe Lara is 7 months already. Charlie is being a great big brother (most of the time) and Lara is the most contented baby. She will happily sit with some toys for ages and play, and Charlie loves performing all his nursery songs for her. We are doing BLW again (I had forgotten about the mess  ) and she is loving it. Only prob is that she won't take expressed milk or formula and I'm feeling ready for a night out!

She now has 2 bottom teeth and the tops ones trying to cut through - here's a pic of her showing them off











Apols to anyone I've missed and I promise to try and keep up in future.

Blu


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Ladies


Hope you're all well.


Sharbara- glad that going back to work has proved to be good. I go back in a couple of months and I'm dreading it as I'll still be full-time   .  Enjoy your week off!


Lillietta- good luck with your Dad's scan tomorrow,      that it's good news.  I think you may be right about Gabi - she's not been on for a few days.  Gabi, hope that you're just very busy with being a lovely mummy.


Blu- so lovely to hear from you hun!  And Lara is GORGEOUS!!!  I started with spoon-feeding DS but it only took him a few days to start rejecting the spoon COMPLETELY so as of a few days ago, we have converted to BLW and it is VERY messy indeed!  And I'm not sure that with all that playing and spitting that he manages to get anything down his throat!  I'm very excited about it, but my mum spoke to me today and told me off for "starving the poor child" by not spoon feeding him!  Not sure how to handle friends and relatives who don't believe in BLW and think I'm just being lazy!  Thanks for your good wishes, yes we are staying with the same clinic.


Tasha- how's Leah? how's her skin? hopefully nice and healthy.


I'm on day 2 of stimming and I seem to be suffering a great deal with side effects this time - intense, debilitating headaches, immense tiredness and just this evening I started getting the sort of below rib sort of pain when taking deep breaths, which makes no sense really as how much can really happen in just two days?  maybe I'm just on edge because of previous complications   .


Love to all WWBs.


Good night


Thinendometrium x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Blu, how adorable is Lara, I love the two teeth!  It's always nice to hear the stories of how the children interact and get along, Charlie is a great brother.

Tasha,how are you and Leah?

Sharbara, enjoy the holidays before getting back to work.  I have started my maternity leave this week only and have now 9 months before getting back to work if I don't opt for 12 months maternity leave   .  How's Declan doing?

Lilietta, hope your dad is recovering and things are going smoother for you and Ashmina now.  Take it easy!  And no, it hasn't happened yet, I hope he is not taking too long as I am getting increasingly uncomfortable by the day   .
Thinendo,  good luck with the stimms     , hang in there and think of your DS to make it all worth it.  

Zoie, how is Carla doing?  Hope all is well with you two.

Caroline, how are you? Have you done much on the baby shopping?

Kazza, long time...  Hope all is well with you and K.
Allimo, I am not a big fan of curry but thinking about having one tonight or tomorrow in addition to some   to try to accelerate things over the next days.  Hope Lara and Herbie are fine.

Jojo, I really hope and     all works for you next tx, lovely parents you have.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, 39 weeks today and absolutely no sign, contractions, except for the feeling of discomfort specially at the end of the day.  Last night I got up 5 times to pee so not great sleep again.  DH and I booked a very nice restaurant for tonight and I have to dress up (as if I fit in anything right now  !!), I will keep you posted if anything happens.  

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Blu - oh my!  Lara is exquisite...I could just melt into those eyes! Thank you for your lovely compliments hun    


Thinendo - Boo to stimming side-effects hun!    Suppose having a little one to keep you on your toes will add to your tiredness.   


Gabi - enjoy your meal out...maybe your last one for a while   


AFM+L - her skin is up down, just as we get it lovely and smooth again she has another flare-up    Other than that she is thriving and scrummy!


----------



## thinendometrium

Gabi!  Your boy is hanging on!  I think out of all the things you're trying, my money's on the nice restaurant doing it!  DH and I went to a very fancy restaurant the night before the day DS was born! Enjoy it hun.  As Tasha says, it'll be the last for a while.  We've been to plenty of restaurants since DS was born, but nothing I would class as fancy as it would need to accommodate a baby.  Having said that, DH did book for us at a Michelin star restaurant back in February as he found one that accommodates for babies, but we wound up cancelling as I was exhausted and much preferred staying at home to lounge around (that was when DS was sleeping an hour or hour and a half max at a time!).  I think we should try rebooking now!  Thanks for your good wishes hun, and that's exactly what I must do whenever the going gets tough - think of (or look at!) our gorgeous boy.


Tasha- sorry about the up and down nature of the eczema, but the important thing is Leah is as you say thriving and as always, very scrummy!


----------



## Lillietta

It's so nice to have time to come on here more regularly and see what everyone is up to.


Blu - lovely to hear from you. Your baby is absolutely beautiful - I agree with Tasha, she has amazing eyes.


Thinendo - are you doing anything specific to keep your anxiety down on this treatment? I wonder if some kind of relaxation technique would help make the side effects more bearable?


Gabi - well my instincts are rubbish aren't they - I was convinced Nano had arrived! Are you getting on the fresh pineapple & raspberry leaf tea? I have heard that they help bring on labour but you have to make sure you're getting lots. Good luck hon.


Tasha - sorry I must have missed what's up with Leah's skin. Is it baby exzema or something? That's pretty common isn't it? Our builders do seem to be very nice. I just hope they are doing a good job. Usually I'd have been up the scaffolding several times by now to have a look. I tried to convince them to hoist me up on the brick lift thing but for some reason they refused  


Caroline S - How are you doing hon?


Hi to Allimo, Kitty Sharbara, Caz and anyone I've missed. 


AFM DH & I have been busy sorting through all the stuff we've bought or we've been given which has felt very exciting. I may even be in a position to pack my bag today! My Dad's scan went OK - there had been some improvement in heart function which is great. My Dad found it hard because they did go over how much damage was still there and I think he'd found that all very difficult to take in when it first happened so it was a bit like he was hearing the bad stuff for the first time again. Overall though it was a positive outcome and I think it will help my Dad come to terms with the rehab stuff now. It was funny to hear my Dad's heart going so slowly when I've been used to listening to Ashmina's going at over double his rate.


Right off to watch formula 1 now - I am bit of a fan. Take care everyone.


L


----------



## Kazza4

Lillietta - so sorry for what you've been going through, you are being very strong, thinking of you   

Gabi - any sign of that naughty boy yet?  Ive been thinking of you loads but so sorry I've been rubbishand not got on here much lately    we are off on hols this morning so hopefully I'll come back to find he has arrived    x

Thinend - yep Kaitlyn has been keeping me busy, shes so funny now and is awake nearly all day so I don't get much done! How are you doing?

Jojo - Hope you are doing well, I'm glad you are thinking of giving it another go, you really do sound like you have amazing parents.  I think its disgusting too that you dont get at least one go but really I think you should get what anyone is entitled to!   

Blu - wonderful pic, love it   

Tash - I hope you and Leah are both well   

Zoie - congrats to you, such wonderful news   

Hi to Allimo, Sharbara, Kitty, Caroline and anyone else.

Sorry its such a quick post, just wanted to catch up quickly before we head off to Blackpool, will do a better post when I get back.

Kxxxxxxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Kazza, no sign of our boy yet, I have tried to walk load (I would even run if I didn't feel like a whale!) but nothing! Hopefully he doesn't decide to come at 42 weeks!  Enjoy Blackpool, looks like the weather will be nice over there during the week.

Lilietta, I am really glad your father is getting better and things are well with you and Ashmina.  When do you start maternity leave?

thinendo, hope the tx is going ok, hang in there hun, it's for an excellent cause.  Sending you lots of     

Tasha, hope you had a good weekend and Leah's skin is getting better.

AFM, nothing here despite all the attempts, I have accepted the fact that he will come when he is ready to come but hopefully not long from now.  Will keep you all posted.

Gabi xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Lillietta- lol to asking to be hoisted up!!!! glad that scan showed some good news and hope your dad does well withrehab and coming to terms with everything. wow, being able to pack your bag! I wasn't able to do that until 38 weeks (and not properly until 39 weeks!). It's so exciting! As far as relaxation goes, not doing anything specific, mainly because I'm feeling quite run down to put some effort into it! I just lie down in bed whenever DS is napping.


Kazza- so glad you and kaitlyn are doing well. have a great time in blackpool. DS and I are doing very well, thanks sweetie.


Gabi- i couldn't click on the thread fast enough when i saw that you are the last to have posted! thought that we had our long awaited nano's arrival! that is very true, babies will just arrive when they're good and ready and not much can change that!  hope that you manage to have some comfort during these heavy days hun and that we hear the happy news soon   . oh and thank you so much for the   .


Hello and lots of love to all other WWBs and babies.


Day 6 of stimming and having less side effects, just tired most of the time. Scan and blood test on Thursday to see where we are.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz not been on recently!! i really dont have any excuses! as carla is brill feeding every 4 hours and never really crys! she is such a easy baby!! 
gabi- COME ON!!!!! LOL so cant wait to hear your news hun   

blu- bubs is so cute!! and loving the teeth!!   

afm! carla is now 6lb 1oz at 10 days old she is 2weeks tomoz and getting weighed again so will see how she has grown! im doing well stitches are great i think they all gone nearly! so wasnt as bad as i thought they would be!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - glad your Dad's scan went well hun.  I laughed at the image of you being hoisted up...am so excited about Ashmina arriving, we can then get planning on our Old Hunstanton meet up   


Gabi - raspberry leaf tea, sex, curries, bumpy roads, pineapple and champagne etc, etc    


Zoie - wow, you sound full of beans and Carla sounds like a lil gem!  Well done you xxxx


Kazza - happy holibobs in Cornwall hun xxxx


Allimo - we have another mutual friend I discovered today!  One of my NCT friends works with you...Juliette, she had a baby girl in September (Elizabeth).  She said to say hi.  I made up some long-winded story of how you and I knew each other   


AFM - all is well, Leah loved swimming today, went under the water loads!  Her eczema flared up again yday, I think it was the sauna-like environment of my parents' house


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Well, had a really poor couple of days.  Our old furbabe died at the weekend.  He was a rescue dog, and we have had him for 13 years, but we think he was about 15.  At least he died at home.  Then I have had to have a tooth out today, again looking for the silver lining, at least it was free!!

Tasha - ahh Juliette is a lovely girl, and she was so excited about being a mummy.  Send her some big hugs from me.  I really must meet her and Elizabeth. Poor Leah and her eczema, hope its not causing her too much trouble

Zoie - doesnt time fly one the LO arrives.  Hope she has gained weight nicely.

Gabi, unfortunately they do come when they want to.  I hope he arrives sooner rather than at 42 weeks.

Thendo - good luck on Thursday hun

Kazza, hope you have a wonderfu holiday, and the weather is getting better - lucky you

Lilletta hope that bag is packed now!  I am an F1 fan too but find Monaco so boring.  Trying to get Herbie into it, so ina few years we can go to Silverstone together.

Blu, your little one is gorgeous.  I hope Herbie crawls quickly DD was at 7 1/2 months, but Herbie is so heavy the sooner he can get around under his own steam the better.  Lella can make Herbie reallly giggle, but can also be such a little devil to him with pinching his ears and cheeks and knicking his dummy whenever she can.

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!


Gabi - I keep looking everyday expecting to be hearing some news from you!!

Thinendo - Hope the scan goes well for you!

Allimo -    sorry to hear that you are having a bad time!

Zoie - glad that your little girl is easy....for the moment!   

Hello to everyone else.

All quiet at my end, at the moment.  Went to see the consultant yesterday who doesn't want to see me now til 41 weeks, or hopefully not at all.  Had another listen to the HB which was lovely as always.  Feeling her loads at the moment which is also nice.

Lovely day here and I'm not at work til tonight so going to enjoy the sun!!


----------



## thinendometrium

zoie- very happy that motherhood is going well.


tasha- hope this flare up has settled quickly   .


allimo- so sorry about your furbabe hun    for you and the whole family.  lol to looking at silver lining of tooth extraction! hope you aren't too sore.


caroline- feeling baby move is one of the most wonderful things in the world, enjoy it my luv. hope work isn't too bad.


gabi- still awaiting your news!


love to all x


----------



## GabiFR

Allimo, so sorry about the furbabe, and to add the tooth   
Thinendo, hopefully all goes well on Thursday     

Tasha, hope Leah's skin gets better, you need to post picts of her swimming!

Caroline, I also loved the baby movements, they are great!

Zoie, glad you are recovering well and Carla is doing good   

Quick update, nothing at this end.  Just had a big curry for dinner, I hope it works    , I have been sleeping really poorly lately, just too uncomfortable (but I don't dare complaining  )  Will come back tomorrow for some more updates.

Gabi xx


----------



## thinendometrium

dreamt that I came on FF and found a birth announcement from Gabi!  was debating whether it was a dream or not this morning- it clearly was!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

I daydreamt the same thing this morning...spooky!   


Will be even more spooky if it turns out she's having her bub right now!!!


----------



## thinendometrium

very very spooky!  and if she is..............that's just spookiness on another level..............  !!!!!


hope you and L are enjoying the warm weather x


----------



## GabiFR

No, not having a baby nor any sign of labour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I will let you know as it's a home birth   DH and I tried everything to accelerate things but no success   

Thinendo, how's the stimm going?


----------



## thinendometrium

Gabi! the only 'good' thing about this (trying the whole looking for a silver lining thing that Allimo does so nicely) is that it hasn't made it even more spooky by it being real!


but seriously, hope that it kicks off for you soon and that it's quick and easy. hope you have a lovely home birth experience.


stimming is going ok. i was going to come on on sunday (which i suppose it is now) and tell you all that my EC is monday morning and to please keep me in your   . I wasn't scanned until thursday (day 9) at which point they realised that i was in fact ready for EC, but because they do not do EC over the weekend, they dropped my stimming dose and are making me wait until monday. so, ideally, i would have been scanned a day earlier (wednesday, day 8 of treatment) , they would have realised that i'm ready for EC and I would have been asked to trigger wed night and in for EC friday. As a consequence, my E2 level is high and am at high risk of OHSS. I've had a very uncomfy couple of days, in pain all around my back and tummy- i'm sure my poor ovaries are the size of melons by now   . please do not forget us


----------



## GabiFR

Thinendo,
hang in there hun, I am        that all goes well for you at EC and no OHSS.  Are you going for blasts or 2-3 days ET?
Don't forget to drink lots of fluids now and during the next days, it will help to avoid OHSS.
I am thinking of you     
Gabi xx


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - good luck for EC.  Hope that everything goes well for you!!

Gabi - I keep getting excited when I see that you have posted.  Also very impressed that you are going for home birth!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - wow, a home birth!  How lovely...hope it happens soon hun    


Thinendo - drink lots of milk hun...it does help to keep the OHSS at bay!  Good luck for EC, you're in our    xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Goodluck Thinendo, will be thinking of you  .  Hope your getting plenty of help with the LO after your EC and ET.  

Gabi, lucky you having a home birth, I would loved to have but was always too high risk  .  Would have been fine with Herbie though and wouldnt have had an awful 30 mintue drive to the hospital, he was born within an hour of getting there.  Really hope it happens sooon hun.  One of my friends went into labour in John Lewis, so a bit of retail therapy may help

Hope everyone has been enjoying this gorgeous weather.  DD and Herbie have been in the paddling pool together today.  So goregous, and he can now sit up for a minute - when he feels like it.  It helps having a massive tummy!!  He is now 22 lbs!  right at the top of the growth charts.

We went to Hunstanton on Friday as well - Herbies first trip to the beach.  It was fab, but I have a lovely sunburnt back - worrying about everyone else, forgot to put the suncream on myself   

Tasha - hope your work situation has been sorted out hun, and Leahs skin is better now.  How are her teeth?

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## thinendometrium

thank you for your good wishes ladies.


had EC today and got 21 eggs    (compared to 10 when we cycled together) so have been given the pep talk about the big possibility of postponing ET due to high risk of OHSS.


please continue to keep us in your   - for my eggs to be mature (half weren't last time) and for lots of them to fertilise and make strong embies, and of course for the much wanted end result.


allimo- i'm picturing just how adorable the kids must've looked together in the paddling pool .


my love to you all, and Gabi, am still waiting for that announcement!


----------



## Allimo

Thinendo - Congrats hun, hope they are all now fertilised and dividing nicely.


----------



## Lillietta

Congrats on EC thinendo.       for lots of mature ones and no OHSS. Hope you're hitting the rehydration hard.


Gabi - you must be going nuts waiting for Nano. I know I am just desperate for Ashmina to arrive now. Thinking of you lots.


Hi to everyone - hope you're all enjoying the   . I am usually a sun worshipper though being very heavily pregnant now does make it a little more hard work than usual! I am ecstatic because I've reached the great milestone of being term so it really is OK for Ashmina to come anytime now.


Take care all
Lilietta


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thinendo - wow!  What a crop of eggies        all goes well and the OHSS remains at bay     


Allimo - I must get a paddling pool!  Well done Herbie on weight and sitting! Leah is now sitting for 5 mins before she remembers and flops back!    No teeth but lots of shrill screams at night, so hoping it won't be long before they break through.  We love Hunstanton   


Lillietta -       to being officially term!  Come on Ashmina, come and say hello   


Love to all xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Lillietta- CONGRATS on reaching term and a fully cooked baby hun!!! that really is a wonderful   . At the rate Nano's going, Ashmina will beat him to the finish line!!!


Tasha- DS is also sitting for a long period before remembers what he's doing and flops back. he also continues to have teething symptoms with NOTHING to show for it   


Thank you all SO MUCH for your thoughts and good wishes.


I got the call this morning, and out of the 21 eggs, 16 have fertilised! we are ECSTATIC as that is a far cry from the 3 out of our 10 last time (we've got over 76% fertilisation rate this time!) and I'm sure it's down to the eggs being mature this time round.  I'm guzzling water enough to make me sick, eating lots of protein, restricting physical activity (as much as one can with a LO!) and hoping OHSS stays away so that we can have a lovely blastocyst transferred on Saturday     


Gabi- will I reach the stage of being PUPO before Nano decides to make an appearance?! I sure hope not, for your sake, as it must be SUPER uncomfy now


----------



## Kazza4

Thinend - ah wow congrats 16 fertilised eggs is fantastic    no wonder you are over the moon, fingers crossed that they are all doing well for you, can't wait to hear your news tomorrow, really hope you make it to blasts and OHSS stays well away    it must seem strange going through it all again.

Zoie - I hope Carla is doing well and you are getting some sleep   

Jazz - How is Leah's skin?  Hope all OK with you guys xx

Allimo - so sorry about your furbabe    hope your mouth isn't too sore from having your tooth out too.  Ah bless the boys in the pool, sounds lovely, we put Kaitlyn in the pool at weekend but she wasn't too impressed yet!

Gabi - I didn't realise you was having a home birth, how exciting, hope you aren't too uncomfortable hun, can't wait for your guy to arrive   

Lillietta - I hope you are surviving in this heat, not long to go til you meet Ashmina   

AFM - we had a lovely holiday in Blackpool, the weather was gorgeous and it was so relaxing, K really had a great time, I don't think she cried the whole holiday, we took her to the beach and to a farm where she sat on her first pony and stroked, sheep, rabbits etc she loved it, went far far to quick.

K has been very grumpy for the past 2 days tho, I have a cold and am wondering if she is getting it or whether its her teeth and she is very out of character   

Kxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo -  great news on your embies!!  Good luck for ET!!


----------



## Lillietta

Thinendo - woohoo - that's a brilliant result. Did you have a blast transfer last time? Looks like we'll both being doing a sort of 2 week wait together! Am watching out for your posts.

Caroline - nice to see your ticker line counting down counting down to D (for delivery) Day. How are you feeling?

Jazz - thanks for the cheering section for Ashmina. You never know maybe Gabi & I will end up delivering on the same day? Love to Leah

Kazza - glad you had a good holiday. What are using to help K with her teething?

Hey Allimo & anyone else who pops in today.

Finally - Gabi - here's a labour dance for Nano -          COME ON NANO!!!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - welcome back hun, your holibob sounds fab!   Perhaps K is teething...although I keep saying that with L and still nothing!


Thinendo -          spinspinspinspinspinspinspin   that's superb!!!!!!!


Lillietta - oooh, would be fab if Ashmina and Nano arrive at the same time


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Thinendo, great news on the EC and the fertilization of the eggs, you may go for a soccer team with so many embryos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do think you will go PUPO before Nano arrives!  I am keeping everything crossed for you!

Lilietta,  congrats on reaching full term, I can't believe we may have Nano and Ashmina at the same time  !!!  I hope you are managing to sleep well and not too uncomfortable.  Thanks for the labour dance!!!

Allimo, I can't believe Herbie is 22lbs, well done!  Enjoy the sunny weather and pool time!

Kazza, that's nice you enjoyed the holidays, too bad they go so quick. Hope K gets better soon.

Tasha, how is Leah's skin? Hope all is well with the two of you.

Caroline,  hope you are feeling well and enjoying the kicks  

AFM, had a scan today just for piece of mind and Nano is about 3,5kg, all going well with the baby, placenta, amniotic fluid,the consultant said not too worry because he is doing very well.  I can feel some very strong kicks as well which is very reassuring.  I reset my internal clock for 42 weeks as my new due date to stop going insane  ! After 42 weeks, I will need to go for an induction, so I hope he comes before then.
I got the hypno birthing book with the CD and I manage to sleep very well with the relaxation techniques from the CD, managed 10 hours of sleep (with 5 breaks for pee) last night and realize that this won't happen for a long time after he comes to this world!  I bought tickets for the premiere of Sex & the City on Thursday, so I am hoping DH and I can make it to the movies next Thursday   .  

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Allimo

Hi Ladies

Gabi hope you manage to make it to the cinema then, and then have nano afterwards.  I used hypno birthing, it was great, really helps during labour.

Kazza, glad you had a good holiday hun - was K crawling over the sand?  I am not sure if Herbie is teething - nice rd cheeks, grumpy, but when I feel his gums, he just has raised spots where the canines come, and M didnt get these till she was 18 months.  Her first teeth arrived at 9 and 10 months.

Lilletta, congrats on making it to full term, bet your glad the weather has cooled down today.  Hope Ashmina arrives soon.

Thinendo - WOW congrats on some many being fertilised.  Hope you have a good update from the clinic this morning.  

Hi Caroline

Hi Tasha - 5 mins sitting is fab, wont be long now till she is ok on her own.  

Herbie is more unsettled at night at the moment, and the other night he spent the whole time rolling over, and then crying cause he cant manage to roll back.  This went on till 2 in the morning.  Luckily he hasnt done it since. Not sure if it was the heat or teeth, or his cold (yet another one)!

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## thinendometrium

Good morning my dear WWBs


Caroline- so lovely to see that you're so close to the third trimester!


Lillietta- the race is on between Ashmina and Nano then!


Tasha- hope you and Leah are well.


Gabi- nice to get reassurance from the scan.  The most difficult part of it (well, asides from the physical discomfort of being so heavy of course) is mentally preparing yourself for a particular due date and baby having other ideas, so shifting dates in your mind is a good coping strategy. Hope you make it to the movies! It's a good idea as we've not been since DS was born!  The last movie we went to whilst I was heavily pregnant was 'District 9' (not my choice of movie!) and it was awful cos poor bubba would kick frantically when it got loud so I found myself wrapping my arms as much as I could around my belly in the hopes of protecting him from the noice   


Allimo-      to Herbie and his cold. Hope that it settles quickly and so does his sleep. His gums sound very similar to DS's- not raised where they're supposed to be and raised where they're not supposed to be!


Kazza- I was thinking of you as I was posting here yesterday!  So glad your holiday went well.  It sounds lovely.  Must take DS to see more animals as he seems to love the ducks and swans at a nearby park.


Hello to everyone else.


Thank you all so much for your good wishes and congratulations.  This morning's call has brought wonderful news - all 16 are still with us : 1x4-cell (average), 12x4-cell (good), 3x5-cell (good)!!!  The embryologist sounded happy and so we're aiming for Saturday when they want me in for 9am.  Please continue to      that they do well until then (and beyond!).


Lots of love to all the WWBs,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - glad all is well with Nano hun, and hope you get to the premiere!  L's skin is up and down...because it's warm she's not wearing a vest, and today I caught her with her dress up to her chin scratching her tummy until it bled    It looks horrendous now, as though I've attacked her with tiny knives   


Allimo - Leah is doing the same in her cot, but fortunately only until she's in a deep sleep and then she stays in a position for the rest of the night.


Thinendo - wow!!!!!    What a fantabulous crop of embies! Will keep   


Love to all


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

sorry not been around having a bit of a tough week D was ill and i spent a day in hosp with him and one of my furbabes is very ill and at the vets so im stressed out lol and that dont include fact im working....... will be back when i have a few spare moments to catch up with you all

cmon gabi we are all waiting.......

thinendo what a fabulous fabulous crop of embies well done you 

love to you all xx


----------



## Kazza4

Lillietta -  I use Ashton and Parsons powder for teething and give her a Bickiepeg to chew on (although the last one I gave her I turned around and the dog ate it    ) x

Gabi - Ah I so hope you get to SATC, I can't wait to go and see it, love it so much.  I hope Nano is not kicking his Mummy too hard x

Allimo - Crawling over the sand - not quite - I have a very lazy young lady that isn't sitting or rolling over at all yet   .  I can't wait until she does as it will be so much easier for her to play then.  I hope Herbie's cold is better.

Thinend - Yeah you def should, its so lovely to see their faces looking at all the animals, makes me laugh... Ah thats just wonderful news, its so nice to hear how well they are doing, I keep thinking of you and am keeping everything crossed   

Tash - Poor little Leah    I really hope her skin gets better, it must be so hard to see her uncomfortable.

Sharbara - Poor you, sounds very stressful, thinking of you and hoping everything gets better soon   

Well it turns out that K was grumpy as she was getting my cold but as soon as it came out she was a lot better, she has been asleep for alsmost 2 hours now tho so def not herself as she usually only has a half hour nap, gives me time to catch up with you girls and have my caserole in the oven for tonight too   .

Kxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Tasha- Thanks hun and     for L's tummy and rash. it breaks my heart hearing about it      hope it improves very quickly. 


Sharbara- thank you sweetie. Aww my luv     a poorly LO and furbabe AND being back at work - no wonder you're stressed. hope that D is back to his normal self and your furbabe comes home soon     


Kazza- thanks for thinking of us and your good wishes, it really means a lot.     to poor K being unwell.  It must be the change in weather that's brought all these viruses out as so many people and LO's I know are coming down with a cold. Really hope she perks up quickly     


my love to all the WWBs x


----------



## Kazza4

Thinend - Hope you are feeling OK and wishing you alllllll the luck in the world for tomorrow    will be thinking of you and    it goes well    K is a lot happie today, we even went to messy play and she playing with mashed potatoe, spaghetti, cornflakes - she tried to put them all in her mouth so she def takes after her Mum    just got home and shes sparko in her cot now, lovely xx

Gabi - are you still holding in there xx

Tash - I hope Leahs skin is a bit better xx

Shar - thinking of you   

I'm really excited as work just called and have said that they will consider my application to go back part time (which I never thought they would do!) and that its not guaranteed but it looks promising at moment - I don't want to get my hopes up but that would be perfect to do 3 days a week (would like not to go back at all but finances aren't good enought for that    )

Hi to Allimo, Lillietta, Caroline and everyone else, hope you have a lovely weekend.

Kxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - fingers-crossed for work hun, I'm hoping to get the same, they've agreed to 60% but it's not guaranteed it'll be 3 days.  Hope K's cold is gone soon, messy play sounds like great fun!


Thinendo - still   , keep up the   


Sharbara - hope D and kitty are okay soon hun      


Love to all...hope we have news from Gabi and Lillietta soon


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Thinendo, I knew you would be PUPO before I had the baby!  I hope your embies are settling in nicely and comfortable, lots of        , I am thinking of you.

Tasha, hope Leah's skin is getting better.  

Lilietta, I won't be surprised if you have the baby before me  , are you able to sleep at night or you also feel a whale?

Kazza, I hope your application is successful, fingers crossed for you.  

Allimo, is Herbie better from his cold?

Shar, also thinking of you.

AFM, I made it to SATC2, the hairdresser yesterday and still nothing.  Have another scan today (yes I am paranoid) and going to see MW tomorrow to do a sweep, hope it triggers labour.  If nothing happens by Friday, I will have to be induced, I am reallsy scared about it.  Has any of you ladies done a sweep or induction? 

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## thinendometrium

hello my lovely WWBs


hope you're all well (despite the hideous bank holiday weekend so far!)


Kazza- messy play sounds like fun and K sounds adorable! hope that work can be accommodating. i'm going back full-time in 2 months and I'm DREADING it (understatement really) - finances dictate so   


Tasha- hope work can manage to guarantee 3 days only.


Gabi and Lillietta- hope that we hear some happy news soon. 


Hello to everyone else.


Just wanted to let you ladies know that I am, and have been for the past 90 minutes or so, PUPO!!! we've got a 4AA (top grade) blastocyst on board and we are willing him/her to hang on tight to mummy.  We opted for SET after a lot of thought and research.  OTD is 16 days post EC which will be 9th June (our clinic have changed- last time it was 14 days post-EC and we still couldn't manage to wait and tested early at 12 days post-EC!).


Please continue to have us and our little blastocyst in your   


Love to all,
Thinendometrium and precious cargo x


Gabi- posts just crossed! i knew it too!! never mind, he's just too comfy! hope the sweep tomorrow gets the ball rolling


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Take it easy for the next few weeks....sure thats alot easier said than done with a little one!

Gabi - Hope that you go into labour soon and don't need the sweep or to be induced.


----------



## zoie

gabi i was induced hun and it was fine!! you get some gel put up there and wait 5 hours then check to see whats going on sadly to say it can take 3 days for induction to work fully depends on how long they make you go for!! but mine was done in 11 hours!! goodluck hun xxx


----------



## Blu

Thinendo - fab news on being PUPO        

Gabi - I had a sweep, quite uncomfortable but bearable. Hope you won't need it.

Baby just woken, back later

Blu


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - you don't have to have a sweep, or an induction if Nano is fine...my friend had her bubba at 44weeks   


Thinendo -         congrats on being PUPO my lovely.  Still   .


----------



## Kazza4

Tash - I hope you are allowed to go back 3 days a week too, just eases your mind when you know you will have money coming in.  Messy Play is great fun but it does what it says on the tin and we both come home covered   

Gabi - Oh jealous I can't wait to see SATC, hope its good.  How did the scan go? Good luck with sweep today,hope its not too bad   

Thinend -            congrats on being PUPO, that sounds like one fab embie so      he/she is snuggling in there.  Hopefully you won't have to worry too much about going back full time as you will be on maternity leave again in 9 months       

Kx


----------



## SHARBARA

Hi all

Gabi i had a sweep well in fact i didnt cos my cervix was unreachable but its uncomfy not painful, i also started an induction but as i had meconium and and D was distressed i ended up with a section but i induce loads of ladies at work.
We recommend induction before 42 weeks as we know at this point the placenta begins to fail so if you wanna hold on for longer they like you to have daily monitoring to check on bubs but its up to you entirely what you choose to do

PUPO woohoo thinendo

AFM my cat died on Fri she had been ill for 2 weeks and lost loads of weigt and stopped eating and they did every test under the sun eventually they did and exploratory and discovered her pancreas were in a bad way either infection of tumour and was not treatable so i asked them not to bring her round from the anaesthetic
Me and D spent an hour with her on fri before the op and she was he usual chirpy self purring and chattering away to us 
im pbviously gutted but didnt want her suffering and she did have 11 years of total spoiled life

sorry not been on much am on a 4 day work stretch and just having a break from washing floors before work


----------



## thinendometrium

thank you all so much


sharbara-     for losing your cat and      to 4 day work stretch


gabi- how have things gone today? hope all is well and there is some progress


kazza- hope so! would luv to be on mat leave again as that would mean another precious buba   


blu, tasha, allimo, caroline, lillietta, jojo and everyone else- hope you're managing to have a nice weekend despite the weather x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Thinendo, I hope you are relaxing and enjoying being PUPO, I am thinking a lot about you.

Sharbara, thanks for the advice, and so sorry for your cat     .  The sweep wasn't too bad.

Kazza, hope you are enjoying the weekend with DH and K.  SATC2 was a lot of fun, I laughed the entire movie.

Tasha, are you back to work or still enjoying Leah full time? Hope her skin is healing nicely.  I don't think I can wait 
until 44 weeks, I would go     !

Blu, it was a lot less painful than I thought.  Hope you had a nice weekend.

Zoie, how are you and the LO?

Caroline, are you done with the baby shopping?

Just had the MW around, she did the sweep and said I was already dilated 1cm and got me dilated to 2cm  , baby is doing fine, all well, so fingers crossed things will start happening soon.  I was expecting it to be very uncomfortable, but compared to EC, it was a walk in the park!  Seeing the MW for another sweep on Wednesday if labour doesn't start until then.  

thanks everyone for the support, it's highly appreciated!

Gabi xxx


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks gabi, that's sweet of you to think of me when you have an imminent arrival. wow, that's fab! looks like your body's already doing its thing and hopefully the sweep will just speed that up.  i will stick my neck out and predict you won't need wednesday's sweep!


----------



## Allimo

OOOH Gabi, hope you in labour as I type hun.  I have to say, not had a sweep but did have waters broken when fully dilated, and although I had heard it was painful, didnt really feel a thing.  

Thinendo - congrats on being PUPO.  Hope DH and LO are looking after mummy so you can put your feet up hun.  Really hope it works for you and the 2WW doesnt send you   

Sharbara   , so sorry about your cat hun.

Tasha, hope they can get your timetable sorted out for 3 days hun.  We are off to tiddlywinks in Stamford on Wednesday morning, so will say hi if you are there.

Kazza, hope you can get your part time sorted.

Herbie is now sitting up!  HURRAY.  He looks so cute.  He forgets occassionally and topples back, but cant really fall forward as his tummy is SOOO big.  Also was looking when DD was 22lbs (what Herbie currently weighs) and it was on her first birthday!  NO wonder my hip and back are killing me.  Started using the WIII fit, and it loves telling me I am unbalanced - hardly surprising!!

Hope you all have a super bank holiday

Love

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - oooh, how exciting that Nano is on the way!!!    


Allimo - in Birmingham this week, so we won't be there, but let me know if you're there next week hun.  Yay to H sitting up now!! 


Thinendo - still   


Sharbara -            


Love to all, we're having a great time in Brum with DH's family. xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Hi Ladies

Thinendo - hope your 2WW is going OK and your not going   already

Gabi - Hope your OK lovely, cant wait for some news.

Tasha, hope your still having a good time, esp as the weather is getting better.

Off to paint a pot tomorrow to make fathers day pressies - hope DD doesnt break too many things!!

Lilletta - hope your not too uncomfortable, not too long now

Love

Allimo


----------



## GabiFR

Hello WWB,

just a quick one, after 30 hours of labour ending up with a c-section, we are delighted to announce the birth of baby Phillip, born on June 1st at 12:15hs, weighing 3,35kg and measuring 50cm.  DH and I are over the moon and really delighted to have our healthy baby in our arms.  We are totally in baby moon and I don't get tired of staring at him!

lots of love to everyone and thanks again for all the support in this tough journey but with a very happy ending     ,

Gabi


----------



## Blu

​


----------



## Allimo

HURRAY - Congratulations Gabi, i am SOOOOO pleased for you.  Hope your OK, and recovering from the C Section.  Cant wait to see a picture of Phillip

Love Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Gabi - I'm sooo pleased for you after all you have been through to get your baby, you deserve it!!  Enjoy!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

Fantastic


well done xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

MILLIONS AND MILLIONS OF CONGRATULATIONS GABI AND DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF YOUR LONG AWAITED AND MUCH DESERVED BABY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                              


I am absolutely delighted for you!!!!  Enjoy staring at him and every moment of these precious early days. Welcome to the wonderful world of parenthood!!


ps- you could've been describing my own DS with those birth stats!!!!! almost identical!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Congratulations Gabi and welcome to the world Phillip!


Enjoy every part of this new journey my love, you deserve to!


----------



## Caz

*Gabi and Mr Gabi,  on the safe and long awaited arrival of your little man.

Welcome to the world Phillip!*​


----------



## zoie

woohoo big congrats on baby phillip hun!! hope you both well and hope to catch up soon x


----------



## Kazza4

Woooo hooooooooo Gabi congratulations to you both, he is gorgeous, can't wait to hear all about him and how you are all doing         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lillietta

CONGRATULATIONS GABI ON THE ARRIVAL OF PHILLIP
               

Gabi - I am so pleased for you. It sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal so I hope you're both recovering well. Love to all three of you.

Lillietta


----------



## Allimo

HI Guys

Thinedo - been reading your diary hun and so sorry that this treatment hasnt worked out for you hun    .  So sorry my lovely.  But please dont worry about your DS, he would have never felt neglected, and will never remember this time.  You are a good mother.  I too went through massive guilt feelings when I had to leave Herbie for 2 1/2 weeks in Jan and Feb when DH was in hospital, and he is goregous and happy and loves his mummy still!

Huge hugs hun

Allison


----------



## thinendometrium

oh Allimo my luv, thank you so very much for your kind words.


to be honest with you, this thread was the very first place I wanted to run to when we got the bad news, but as Gabi has been waiting so very long to share her lovely news with us, I didn't want to ruin the joyous spirit of Philip's wonderful arrival by announcing my BFN.


you are right Allimo that babies don't remember these early days, but what is tearing at my heart most of all is stopping breastfeeding when he was only 4 months old, just so we could go ahead with treatment in the hopes of giving him a sibling close in age    it's all gone now, and I guess everything happens for a reason, so onwards and upwards.  we would like to have an unmedicated FET ASAP but I'm worried clinic won't let me straight away. I'm desperate to fit it in before I go back to work in 6 weeks but have a feeling I may be asking for too much.....


thank you to all the WWBs for wishing me luck during treatment, it really helped me get through some of the tough days.


Gabi, Phillip is absolutely gorgeous    give him lots and lots of cuddles from aunty thinendo. hope that you're recovering quickly from your c-section.  i found that moving around helped me recover remarkably quickly x


love to all x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - beautiful picture of Phillip hun, he is adorable!


Thinendo -


----------



## thinendometrium

thanks Tasha my luv, I really appreciate it. My goodness, L is edible in her summer dress!! Bless!


----------



## Lillietta

Oh Thinendo I am so sorry honey. Your DS will be fine because you love him so much already. Some people can't breastfeed or can only manage a few months for all sorts of different reasons and the babies are fine. I have no doubt yours will be too. Please accept a big   from me - for whatever reason the treatment didn't work this time but at some point you'll be ready to try again. Take care sweetie.


Love


L


----------



## SHARBARA

thinendo

sorry to hear your news but remember tht crop of frosties!

gabi he is gorgeous!

Tasha Leah looks seriously gorgeous in that dress!


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

thanks a lot for all the messages, Phillip, DH and I have big smiles on our faces.

Thinendo,  I came in to read your news and am really sorry     .  I know well the disappointment of a BFN and there is nothing one can say ti make it better for you now.  I don't know what your plans for tx are, but I need to tell you not to lose your hopes.  As for your DS, he knows his mum loves him unconditionally and this is just a tough period that time will heel.  You just need to take it easy for now, hang in there.  I am thinking of you during this hard time and please don't feel bad for coming to the WWB for support, we are here for you.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## thinendometrium

Lillietta, Sharbara and Gabi thank you so very much for your kindness and support, you are gems.  Gabi, you are so wonderful to be coming on when Phillip's only a week old and in taking the time to lend your support - you are, as always, a sweetheart.


WWBs, thank you so very much.


DH and I are slowly finding our positivity again. Will keep you posted as to what the consultant says next week with regards to trying with FET ASAP.


love to all WWBs and babies x


----------



## Kazza4

Thinendo - I am so so sorry to hear your news and what you have been through the past week, I do well remember all those negative feelings and thinking its never going to happen and no matter that you are blessed with DS its still the hardest thing in the world when its what you wanted so much..... please don't beat yourself up about the breatfeeding, you was doing it because you care so much to want a sibling for him and as has already been said, many people can't ever breastfeed or stop well before you did... I'm glad you positivity is returning and    that the clinic let you try again soon, thinking of you always                 

Tash - Leah does look stunning in that dress   

Gabi - glad you are still smiling, hope you aren't getting too tired as sounds like you went through so much    can you e-mail me your address again and I promise to keep it safe this this    if you don't have it at home PM me and I'll send it through x

Kxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thinendo - glad you and DH are feeling more positive, hope it's good news with your cons   


Everyone - have passed on your compliments...Leah babbled "I know!"


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - so sorry about your negative.  I'm sure that you will get there one day!  Try not to rush tx too much and follow your cons advice!  Take care hun


----------



## Blu

Thinendo - so sorry hun,       hang in there, we had a BFN between DS and DD too   

Blu


----------



## jaimex

Hello girls , 


Just popped back to say hi !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello WWB's!!!!   

So sorry I have been AWOL for a while-time is flying so fast and to top it all our computer monitor decided to go kaput so could only access FF by DH Iphone-have new monitor now though!!

Gabi-  Many, many congratulations on the birth of baby Phillip!!!

Caroline-wow! 27 weeks, not long to go now-v exciting!!

Tasha-Leah looks such a cutey on her piccy-how is she doing!!??

Thinendo-   So sorry to hear about your recent cycle-I had been following your diary (as much as you can on the screen of an Iphone!!)hope you and DH are feeling a bit more positive.

Lillietta-OMG just caught up on all the posts I've missed! So glad that your dad is better!!  Any sign of Ashmina yet

Zoie-CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your baby girl!!  

Hello and    to Allimo, Sharabara, Kazza 4, Blu, and anyone else reading that I haven't mentioned.

Nancy is now 6.5mths old and is sitting up all by herself!!  Am back to work in 3 weeks and although I am looking foward to getting back to it I am also really nervous about leaving her at nursery.  Fortunately my lovely boss has let me go part time so madam will be at nursery for 2 days then DH mum will have her for 1 day a week.  Doesn't time fly!!

Love to you all,

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Allimo

Hi Guys

Lilletta, just wondered how you were hun - hope Ashmina arrives very soon 

Gabi hope your enjoying motherhood 

Tinks, enjoy your last weeks, I know how it feels when work is looming,and not going to say its easy as you will think of Nancy loads, but they do enjoy nursery, Mariella used to love it.  She now goes to playgroup and some days I have to run after her to get a kiss goodbye!

Jaimex - Hi lovely

Thinendo, hope your ok hun

Hi Tasha, hope the gorgeous Leah is OK, any teeth arrivals yet?.  Cant wait to see u and Leah again

My poor little princess has the most amazing black eye, she ran into her bedroom, slipped and bashed her face on the corner of her drawers.  How she keeps looking in mirrors at her shiner. Herbie is so much happier now he is sitting up, just waiting for his teeth to arrive now, he drools so much his tops are soaking, but hisneck is too big for the neck tie things   .  

Love

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Poor Lella!    Leah is also much happier now sitting, lots of teeth buds and dribbling and teething rah on cheeks, so I'm hopeful we'll have a peg in the next 6 months    Yup, must meet up whilst weather is nice hun x


Lillietta...how are you lovely lady  And how's Ashmina??


Hello lovely WWBs.


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi Ladies!


Hope you're all well.


Allimo- your LOs look absolutely adorable in the photo!  I put DS in an England outfit last weekend and he looked very cute!


Tasha- sounds like me! I've totally given up on any teeth making an appearance before DS's 1st birthday!  seems like it's all pain and no gain whatsoever, poor things.


Lillietta- how are you hun? any news? thinking of you.


Tinkerbelle- hey hun. they really grow up fast these little ones, don't they? seems like yesterday when we got our first winter wonder baby


Gabi- hope that you and DH are absolutely thrilled with parenthood, despite its hardships in the early days.  I can reassure you that it gets a lot easier and so much fun as they get older.


Hope all the other WWBs are well.


AFM- had review appointment today after our BFN.  we have been given the go ahead for a natural FET with the next AF, so approximate ET on 24th or 25th July.  Please keep us in your   .


My luv to you all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

for you hun x


----------



## Allimo

Good luck Thinendo    for you

My health visitor said herbies teeth were due to surface at 3 months, and so did the osteopath - 3 1/2 months on and still no sign, just more symptoms - shows what they all know


----------



## SHARBARA

good luck thinendo
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lillietta

Hi guys

I finally have a chance to let you know what's happening. It's been a very exhausting & overly dramatic week but let me cut to the important bit & tell you that our beautiful daughter Matilda Ayesha  West Ashlin was born by emergency c- section on Monday 14th June at 16.53.

Sorry for keeping the news from you for so long. I was actually admitted over a week ago as they found that all the waters had gone probably for weeks & prob related to placenta failing (to do with clotting disorder). So induction started Saturday with various dramas & continued for 48 hours to full dilated by mon. However the baby was getting distressed by then & had turned herself so couldn't get her out vaginally & I became compromised  too so c-section. Post birth we were both a bit unwell - me  with possible stroke symptoms & tilly with jaundice & being fragile because she was growth restricted in the last few weeks. The whole family got very sleep deprived though in hospital we had fantastic support from the midwives. It was pretty scary especially at the various points that we thought we might lose her. At one point  after delivery when she was getting lethargic & I was desparately trying to get her to feed I dreamed that her miscarried siblings were just staring at me with her eyes as if to say your body could't supportv us don't let the same thing happen to Tilly. Horrible feeling & it took a lot of hugs from DH & a reminder about what I'd gone through to make me realise that I was beating myself up too much. Nothing in my life has sounded as beautiful as her cry when they finally got her out. My  poor DH had to contend with worry over me & tilly as well as being sleep deprived himself because I needed so much physical support to feed Tilly & carry out basic functions. First day home was difficult because we underestimated how much support we were getting from the staff. Hiwever an emergency call to my mum yesterday allowed us some catch up sleep & I think we're back now to a level of sleep deprivation which is a bit more normal for parents of any newborn.

As ever guys I am grateful for all the support that you have given me to get to this point where I am finally bringing home a precious child. 

Lots of love to everyone especially Tinkerbelle - hope that next cycle is the one. Gabi I hope your new family is settling in well. Caroline - not long to go now. Everyone else hello & personals to follow when life is less hectic.

Love
Lillietta


----------



## GabiFR

Lilietta,

 
CONGRATULAIONS ON THE BIRTH OF MATILDA AYESHA!!!


             

I am glad all worked out well besides the hard birth and the tough time after your delivery. Take all the help you can get as the first weeks are very tough on us, also don't forget to look after yourself, the c-section is a major surgery and we have to take it easy.

lots of love,
Gabi xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello lovely ladies

Gabi - Massive congrats hun Philip looks edible...... such a beauty! You must be so proud and I wish you and DH so much happiness for the future with your little man x Hope the c section is healing well and you are getting back to normal..... xx

Lillietta - Mahousive congrats to you too.... sounds like you have had quite an ordeal but I am sure it is all worth the wait and turmoil to have you beautiful daughter and Tilly is such a wonderful name x Can't wait to see a pic of your new arrival x

Tasha - Leah is such a little princess..... adorable!

Allimo - Ouch to the black eye but something to tell all her little friends about and get lots of sympathy at nursery eh x They look delightful in their england clothes!

Caroline - How are you hun... time seems to be flying by and already nearly 30 weeks its amazing xx

Thinend - so sorry your tx not successful this time - sounds like you have recovered well and already looking forward which is fab x good luck and be praying the next one works for you x

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned been awol for a bit sorting my head out x have finally e-mailed nottingham care and am waiting for consultation to come through so will prob be end July now so hoping that there will be some answers and further tests for immune deficiencies - its been a year since my MC and feels like yesterday finding it hard to move on x perhaps another tx will put all that to rest and we can have our dream xx

Jo x


----------



## Allimo

Lilletta, HUGE CONGRATULATIONS and I absolutely love the name Matilda. Cant wait to see a picture. It sounds like you've have a rough time hun, so glad your mum is able to help, take as much help as friends and relatives offer. 

Gabi, Phillip is gorgeous, hope your OK and healing from your c section

JoJo, hope you get your appointment date through soon. I cannot praise the Care at Notts team enough, so hope they can make your dreams come true this year. 

Hope all the new daddies had a lovely fathers day today. At some points over the last 9 months, I really worried my DH would not make another fathers day, but he is getting fitter every day, has put on 5lbs over the last 3 weeks, and has a wonderful day today. He loved his pots from the children and we have had a wonderful family day.

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Lillietta - Congratulations lovely lady!  I'm so proud of you and your DH...you've battled through so much, and it's unfair you had to battle right at the end of your pg journey, but as you say, you've been blessed with a precious daughter.  Matilda is so very lucky to have such amazing parents.  Be kind and gentle to yourselves...rest, rest, rest...those early weeks of just snuggling are incredible.  As soon as you have the strength, let me know, and we'll be on that beach, waiting to meet you and Tilly.    (P.S. 14th June is my mum's birthday, and now it's an even more memorable day xxxx)


Gabi - how is the gorgeous Phillip?


Allimo - fab news on DH's weight gain.  So pleased he had a lovely FD with his beautiful children (and wife!).  Will message you on ** about another meet up xxxx


JoJo - have MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope everything goes smoothly at CARE, I have a few friends who've had tx there, and they can't speak highly enough about it.  Keep us posted lady xxxx


We've had a lovely 1st Father's Day, just frustrate my feckless father and his witch of a wife haven't got the guts to tell me they're not attending L's Christening, but they're quite happy to tell the rest of the family


----------



## Kazza4

Tinks - can't believe you are back to work soon, how are you feeling now?  Everyone tells me once you have been back a few days its absolutely fine but always gonna be hard those first few times    

Allimo - I hope DD's eye is better now.  Wow Herbie is such a good boy sitting up already, K still won't sit up on her own for longer than 2 minutes!  Im glad you had a lovely Fathers Day, makes you realise just how lucky you are, am so pleased DH is getting better all the time   

Thinend - So pleased you have been given the go ahead for next AF, won't be long and will be thinking of you and    always   

Lillietta - Huge congrats on the arrivl of Tilly, sounds like you went through a hell of a lot and so pleased she is doing well    

Gabi - I hope you and Phillip are good   

Jojo - Lovely to see you on here, hope your appt comes through soon x

Tash - I can't believe your Father and wife aren't coming to Leah's Christening and didn't even tell you   

AFM - Katilyn is nowing chanting Mumma, Dadda and Nanna most of the time, she sits up for about 2 mins but is a very lazy lady!  She makes me laugh tho by doing new stuff all the time, shes 9 months next week, where does the time go!!  I have my meeting next week with work to see if I can go back part time   

Kxxx


----------



## Caz

*Lillietta congratulations on the arrival of your little lady.
Welcome to the world Matilda!*
              ​


----------



## SHARBARA




----------



## Caroline S

Lillietta - Huge congratulations to you and your DH.  Sorry to hear that you had a rough time, but at least she is now here for you to enjoy!

Jo - lovely to hear from you too.  Glad that you have contacted the clinic about having further tx.  Take care hun!!   

Hugs and kisses to you all!!  Everything is still going well at our end, but I'm struggling with the heat!


----------



## thinendometrium

Lillietta- CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF TILLY!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry that the last patch was so very scary and so very stressful    but so glad that you're all safely together at home. Hope that your mum can give you a hand for the next little while as the first bit really is very difficult and a helping hand makes a world of a difference.  Look after yourself.


JoJo- Hey sweetie! so nice to hear from you. Hope that the ball gets rolling quickly with your new clinic and immune testing. good luck hun.


Allimo- so lovely to hear that your DH is getting stronger and wonderful that you got to spend Father's Day together!  Hope there will be many more happy returns.


Tasha- hope you and Leah are well. I can't believe that your father and his wife not only will not attend, but won't even tell you that they won't attend    how awful    but I'm sure Leah will have a wonderful christening despite them!


Kazza- I think Kaitlyn and DS are singing from the same hymn sheet, LOL! mama, dada, nana here too! good luck with the meeting with work and hope they can give you the hours you want.


Gabi- hope that life with Phillip is as wonderful as you imagined it would be and that you're able to savour it all as these first few weeks fly by.


Caroline- nearly there sweetie! I don't envy you with the heat though- last summer was a killer for me with my bump and added internal heating system!  I bought myself a couple of very cool maternity dresses and lived in them throughout the summer as I used to boil at work.


Caz- hi! hope that you and your little man are well.


Tinks- hope that you and nancy have adjusted well to you being back at work- that will be me and DS very shortly as I'm due to go back to work too   


Sharbara- thanks for your good wishes and   hun.


Blu- hope you and your two LOs are doing well and enjoying the summer.


AFM- we had a wonderful 1st Father's Day and DH was in tears as he was touched by the personalised cards and gifts I got him. DS and I are enjoying the sun and are spending lots of time out and about and seeing friends' babies.  I just keep thinking "I won't be able to do this anymore as I'll be back to work soon", which is a real damper on the whole thing, but trying to enjoy the time I have with DS now rather than just dreading what's to come!


Thank you all so very much for your continued support and your good wishes.  It all means so much.


My luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - get a Muu-Muu and be done with it!  I used to put mine on as soon as I was home from work this time last year   


Kazza - ahhh, K is clearly a chatterbox and thinker rather than an active bub...a girl after my own heart!


Thinendo - when do you go back?  


AFM - Leah is teething and struggling with the heat...she's been in our bed for the last three nights, and we're shattered!  Realise now how good we had it with her sleeping through from 3 months!  Fingers-crossed she's now asleep in her cot, and hopefully it'll stay that way tonight!


My Dad rang me yesterday and eventually got round to telling me...he came up with some pathetic excuses:


A) We've made arrangements to stay with friends in London the night before
B) We have to collect the keys for our holiday house from the owner in person on the Saturday morning (rubbish, the woman lives near me in Cambs, she's not travelling down to Kent just to handover a key!)
C) Your Stepmother isn't keen on driving from Yorks to Brum and then on to Kent (lots of family members have offered to help them)


I then had it out with him that my Stepmother had told three of my siblings that she couldn't see why they should travel to a Christening in Brum just because my MiL is paralysed down one-side and cannot travel!  He couldn't understand why this would upset DH.


I said if he was happy with that choice and happy to explain to Leah in years to come why he wasn't there then so be it, but we did not feel we could drive to Kent the day after the Christening to play happy families for a week with people who can't make a detour to their own Granchild's Christening.    He then turned nasty and said we were selfish as he was paying a fortune (not true) for this property, and he had specifically chosen dates within the school holidays so we could attend (not true, the only dates left when they came to book it, plus we'd already told them we were on holiday the week after).    He then declared he did not want to 'talk about the bloody Christening ever again', to which I replied 'I don't want to talk to you ever again'.


And so I have decided to have nothing to do with them anymore, which will make it tense at my niece's Christening in August (which they ARE attending), but I'm not backing down.


There is a massive backstory to this...and I won't even start ranting about how awful they were after Noah died.  I decided to give them one more chance, and they've blown it this time.


Fortunately, I feel like a huge weight has been lifted...I know longer need to pretend that they are nice people really.


Phew!  Sorry guys, needed to get that off my chest   


Love to all xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Tasha-     , glad you feel a weight lifted off your chest hun     


I get back the first week of August (Monday 2nd August   ).


----------



## SHARBARA

Tasha

           

like me mum says you can choose your friends but not your family!!! and trust me we have some in ours i would not have chosen 

Main thing is to enjoy Leah's day and im sure Noah will be there with you in spirit too xxxxx


----------



## Caz

Tasha  Sometimes cutting ties with those who drag you down - even if they are technically family - is better for you in the long run. Their loss as they won't get to enjoy seeing your gorgeous little lady grow into a beautiful young girl. 

Thanks to those who asked after me and the little man. We're all good here. Struggling with potty training... I am now paying for having an "easy" baby as he's just not into the idea at all. Definitely the single most difficult part of the whole parenting process so far.  


Hope you're all doing OK in the heat. 

C~x


----------



## Caroline S

Tash -    so sorry to hear that you are having problems with family.  It amazes me how different people can be.  We are having problems with DH's brother, but so far staying strong and calm as DH is making a huge effort, but I've said that if he doesn't start behaving like a brother after the baby is born, then we cut him off.  It must be so hard to do, and I really hope that your family, once they've had time to think will come round and become more supportive to you.  Makes me realise how lucky I am with my family!  Rant as much as you need to hun and take care!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you ladies   


Caz - my Godson was the same, and then at about 3 and half, after months of trying and giving up on his mummy's part, he just decided to do it.  And was fully dry within a week (not at night).  I think she just left him to it in the end, but she said the same as you...hardest part.  Plus she's felt under pressure as he turns 4 on August 29th, so he's off to school in September and needs to be dry during the day.  It breaks my heart, he's too tiny for school!


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi WWBs!

Soooooooooooo quiet here, hope that you've just been too busy enjoying the nice weather.

Just popped in to say hello to everyone and to check on our new mummies and babies- Gabi and Phillip and Lillietta and Tilly. Hope that all is going very smoothly and that you're through the tough start and are beginning to feel a bit more human!

Caroline- how are you hun? 31 weeks now, nearly there!!! hope that you and bubba are well.

Caz- hope that you are past the toughest patch of the potty training and that your little Ben is now cooperating!

Tasha- have you had the Christening? how did it go? hope that it was a wonderful day.

Allimo- how are you, your DH's health, and your two little kiddies? hopefully having a lovely summer.

JoJo- how are you hun? have you been to the new clinic? hope that the ball is rolling for you.

Sharbara- how are you and your little man? They are growing up soooooooooooo fast, it's unreal, but becoming more and more fun by the day (although definitely more running around involved!).

Kazza- how are you and kaitlyn doing? you think she's now ready to audition for x factor?! what is she up to these days?

Tinks- how are you and nancy? hope that you and her are fully settled with you back at work.

Blu- hope that you and your two little ones are well.

AFM- DS is now crawling! he has found his independence and freedom and just rushes about everywhere!  we've had to baby-proof the house but i keep thinking of all kinds of little things that are just not baby-proofable and I'm trying not to be too OCD about it!  I go back to work in just over 3 weeks (really upset about it). AF arrived 2 days ago so I'm now back on the rollercoaster, with a natural FET due this cycle.  I'm in for a scan on Tuesday (day  and we'll await what fate has in store for us.  I am hoping that the old problem with my lining doesn't decide to reappear so that we can make it to embryo transfer.  Will keep you updated.

My luv and best wishes to all,
Thinendometrium x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Well I've been busy on holibobs in Suffolk with my Mum and Leah, which was wonderful and the weather was perfect   


Leah has made huge progress recently: she's now babbling, waving, and splashing in the swimming pool   


Gabi and Lillietta - how are your LOs?


Thinendo - good luck with FET hun!     And well done on the crawling!  Christening is 24th July...I will come and bore you all about it.


Hello everyone else! xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Tasha- wonderful to hear that you've been on holibobs with mum and Leah, especially during such fab weather!  WELL DONE LEAH!!! She's really coming on leaps and bounds   . 24th july!!! I'm hoping for that day to be ET day!! So I'll definitely not forget and will be with you in spirit! And please do tell us all about it, it's not a bore, it's very exciting! xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening WWB's!  

Tasha-fab to hear Leah is doing so well!! Hope you had a lovely time on holiday?  We are off to Cornwall in September and am SO excited!

Thinendo-Sounds exciting getting back on the rollercoaster-GOOD LUCK with the FET, will look foward to some good news!

Gabi and Lillietta-hope the new baba's are doing well?

Caroline-31 weeks already!!??It does go so quick (although it doesn't feel like it at the time!)

I started back at work this week and Nancy spent her first full day at nursery-Although the first morning was chaos and I felt like a fish out of water at work, everything went OK.  Nancy seems to be enjoying nursery although seems to be bringing home lots of different bugs-she has had a temp and a spell of D+V    already!  I am enjoying being back at work and getting back to using my skills although I do miss her when I'm not with her.  Why can't we win the lottery eh??  

Love and hugs to all

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Happy Birthday to me, happy Birthday to me...


And commiserations to me...I go back to work tomorrow   


Tinkerbelle - hello lovely xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

tinks- so sorry about going back to work, but sounds like you're slowly settling in, which I'm most pleased about. yeah, why can't we all win the lottery?!


tasha-       HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope that you had a fab birthday- your first as a mummy!  and boohoo and       to going back to work tomorrow- how awful   .  My heart goes out to you as that will be me in only a couple of weeks   .  Where is Leah going to be whilst you're at work?  As I recall, you're a teacher, so does that mean you only go back for a few days before the summer hols? I hope so!  good luck hun and lots and lots of      for you on what will undoubtedly be a very very difficult day. will be thinking of you . tinks (and sharbara before her) have shown us that it can be done and as hard as it is, you end up settling in and getting through it.


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Tasha, happy delayed birthday!!! I hope you had a brilliant day and enjoyed the last day before going back to work.  How's Leah doing?

Tinkerbelle, how is life back at work? I hope Nancy is doing well at the nursery and not getting any more bugs   .

Thinendo, how are you doing hun? I am     that the FET works this time     .

Lillietta, how is Tilly doing and how are you hun?

Kazza, hope all is well with you and K.  Please send me some pictures of her.

AFM, life is going well, Phillip is already 5,7kg just with breastmilk, little sucking machine!!!  The night shifts are getting better and we are very busy for the next week as we are going to the UK this weekend to show Phillip to my in laws and DH's family, next Monday we have the packers coming as we are moving back to Norway in August after a 15 day break in Brazil.  Movingcountries is hard enough, never mind with a 7 week baby! Any tips on air travel with the LO are highly appreciated.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## thinendometrium

Hi Gabi!


Nice to hear from you! WOW! Phillip is putting weight on really well, that's fab!


Moving countries is difficult enough without an infant! Wish you lots of luck.


We traveled long haul with DS when he was really young and it was very hassle free. My hot tip(s) for air travel is as follows:


1) don't panic, as newborns seem to do remarkably well, and in fact love it as you've got them in your arms most of the time.


2) breastfeed on take off, but especially on landing, and you will not have any problems with changing pressures in the ear.


3) don't take your entire baby bag into the airplane loo as there's hardly any space in there for you and the baby- so just take the separate items with you- nappy, changing mat, etc.


4) dress baby in layers as it can be freezing cold up there, but if they decide to switch heating on, it can be boiling. This will give you flexibility. (I had DS in a vest, sleepsuit, cardigan (with a hoody) and was carrying a pram suit and blankets just in case.  I was so pleased I did that as it got SO COLD and the best thing of all was the hoody on the cardigan as it covered his neck/ears/head nicely.


5) take 2 extra changes of clothes in case of poo accidents or vomit (which babies tend to like doing when you're out in public!)


6) travel with someone else (i.e. DH, which you're clearly doing) so that you can give him the baby in case you need to nip to the loo or just need to give your arms a little break (having said that, I refused to give DS to DH as I wanted all the cuddles for me!).


7) Enjoy yourself as it's actually really fun and baby ends up sleeping most of the time!


That's about it really! Hope it's a bit of help.


Good luck hun and enjoy the UK and Brazil before your move.


Thinendometrium x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Yes, only returning for 7 days and then I have 6 weeks off, so just easing myself back in.  L's with DH as he's already broken up for the summer, so it's lovely for them to have some bonding time.  Actually, today was fine...I just slotted straight back in, which is scary! And L's face was wonderful when I saw her at the end of the school day...she lit up, and wouldn't take her eyes off me all evening.   


Gabi - wow, 5.7kgs!  That's fantastic hun, well done you.  So where are you living now?  Thinendo has given you some brilliant tips for air travel, hope you enjoy the UK and Brazil.    to your little man. 




Hello all you other WWBs, where are you all?


----------



## thinendometrium

Tasha- lovely to hear that all went well today for both you and Leah!  It's nice that your DH gets to spend a few days with her.  It's nice that you're easing yourself back in and you'll get the summer off together.  What will be your childcare arrangements for the autumn?


----------



## Allimo

Hello Lovely WWBs

I have been spending my evenings on ebay for the last week or so selling all DDs baby clothes, nice to get some money for toys etc, but also tinged with sadness, as I remeber all the occassions when she wore them all.  Cant believe she had so many.  Also sold some of Herbies that he has only managed to wear once or twice as he constantly gets bigger!  He is now 23lbs, still near the top of the centilles.  

I had to take him to the docs today due to his chest and breathing, and he has probably had broncilities, and is still suffering, but they dont want to give him a nebuliser or antibiotics yet and see if he can get through it himself.  However, the doctor was concerned he may have a squint.  Ive had a really tought day, and it was the last thing i needed to hear.  I cant tell that he has but need to take him back in 3 months when his eyes develop more.

Herbie is desparate to crawl, and is getting sooo frustrated at not being able to do anything but get on all fours at the moment.  He has also developed dreadful separation anxiety, and if anyone goes to hold him, he just grabs me tightly and moves away from them.  Even DH is struggling to hold him on t-his lap without him scraming and putting his arms out to me.  Although is nice to be wanted, it does get a bit much!

Gabi, glad Phillip is growing well.  Have a lovely holiday in Brazil, and good luck with the move.

Thinedo, good luck with your next tx.    it works for your this time lovely.  

Tasha, glad work went OK, have thought of you today.  It was lovely to catch up the other week.  Leah is the most gorgeous little lady, and has a magical smile that I think woud cheer up anyone. My picnic was in the drive when I got home, must have bought it out to the car and forgot to put it in    Hope to see you again soon.

Tinks, glad work is going well for you.  Get used to the bugs, DD was always getting one thing or another, but did love nursery.  

Caz, hope the toilet training is going well.  Its the hardest thing we have had to master, but its lovely not to have to deal with big girl nappies anymore.

Love

Allimo


----------



## thinendometrium

Allimo- so nice to hear from you but I'm very sad about poor Herbie being so poorly lately   .  I really hope that he can get through the bronchiolitis himself without   .  I'm so sorry that you were told he may have a squint- I really hope that a bit of time will show otherwise.  A friend of mine told me once that she got referred to the eye specialist for her little girl as they were worried that she may have squint and the specialist took a digital photo of her little girl and proved that she didn't have a squit- basically if the reflection of the flash is central in both eyes, then there's no squint. Babies have a wide space between their eyes and so it sometimes gives the illusion of a squint. Try it- see if you can put your mind at rest without needing to wait 3 months.  Hope that you are reassured very soon hun.  Oh and how sad is it to give away clothes they've outgrown?  Every time I have cleared DS's wardrobe of his small clothes I have    as I cannot believe how quickly the time is passing and how quickly he is growing up (but what helps is that he is very tiny and so nearly always wears the size smaller than his age! kinda keeps him younger in my mind   ).


Tasha- was going too ask you- did you ever manage to sort out all your work into 3 days of the week?  I hope so.


----------



## Allimo

THanks thinedo - I have taken his photo and it appears to be ok, but have been staring at him all day.  Resisting urge to google, as i know i will totally freak myself out!!

Forgot to mention, I have bought Herbie a Smart Trike with some of my ebay money, and its fab - I would definitely recommend them.  Herbie absolutely loves it (although its not really meant till 10 months, he is soo big, he easily fits it.  I am going to use it instead of the pushchair at parks when I take Lella so he feels more part of the fun.

Love

Allimo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - That's so funny about your picnic!  It was such a lovely afternoon, we'll have to fight the crowds and do it again during the summer hols.  Poor Herbie and poor you...hope his chest clears soon hun.  Try not to fret too much about his squint, even if he has one (which would surprise me as I'm very good at spotting them having had one myself), they are easily corrected.  Most opticians will not believe me when I tell them I had a squint.  We've got to keep an eye (pardon the pun) on L's eyes as she is highly likely to have one due to mine and her being prem.  Thank you for your lovely comment...she does have the best deep husky chuckle and gorgeous smile, just like your LOs.  Keep us posted about Herbie.   to you all.


Thinendo - L is off to nursery for 2 1/2 days a week in the Autumn...I'll probably find going to work even more difficult then.


----------



## JoJo35

Evening ladies

A belated Happy Birthday Tasha hope you had a lovely day and sounds like going back to school for a few days before the summer break is a great idea to ease yourself back in - bet your class were delighted to see you back and just think how lovely it will be to see Leah light up at the end of every day - priceless! 


Alimo - sounds like you have been through the mill hun with Herbie being poorly - hope he is getting better.  I often wonder why doctors worry new mums with "oh he might have this or that" when it sounds like its too early to tell anyway and now all you are bound to do is worry for 3 months! A big thanks to the doctors eh!  

Gabi - you are such a wonder woman..... moving house with a new baby let alone moving country.... you never cease to amaze me! Philip sounds like he is coming along beautifully x enjoy x

Tink - Must be really tough going back to work readjusting again and they pick up all sorts at nursery but I bet Nancy will love being there with all the other children and they become so sociable with people I know the twins are so much more well rounded for having been to nursery/childminders.  Hope she settles in well

Caroline - hows the bump coming on sweetie - hope you are well and excited can't be long now

Lillietta - how are you and tilly doing? hope being a mum is all you ever dreamed of and that your dad is doing ok too xx

I finally had my pack through from care I had to ring them as i hadn't heard from and they had to resend the info - just need to send back but there is a 12 weeks waiting list to see the immunology specialist which is a little frustrating so that will take us to Sept/Oct - you never know we might get tx in before Christmas but doesn't look likely.  Oh well will keep on waiting.... 

The twins are off on brownie holiday on Saturday to anglesey I am sure they will have a fabulous time but can't believe they are already breaking up for another school year..... scarey they only have 2 more years til high school - growing up far too quickly!  

Off camping in France again this summer which can't come soon enough..... only 5 weeks to go and then when we get back might only be another 5 weeks til we get to see the consultant at Care.

Love to everyone x
Jo


----------



## thinendometrium

Allimo- great news! honestly, try not to stare at him or worry too much (so much easier said than done, I know) because as I said babies have 'fake' squints because of the large gap between their eyes and the camera flash is THE TEST!!! (honestly, that's all the eye specialist did for my friend's child and he sent her off on her way). He looks adorable in the smart trike! I've been thinking about one for DS but he's very tiny and I'm wondering if he'll be big whilst the summer's still around (may end up only using it once or twice I think).


tasha- sounds like you managed to get all your shifts into 3 days?  So sorry that it'll be nursery for Leah- it's nursery for DS too and only in a couple of weeks and for 5 full days   .  But as JoJo says, I'm sure it'll do them a lot of good.


Jo- pleased that the pack has come through but    to loooooooooong wait to see immune specialist.  it's good that you've got your france camping trip to look forward to as that will make time go by faster.  hope that the appointment comes through for very soon after your return.  good luck hun.


----------



## GabiFR

Thinendo, thanks so much for the tips, I will let you know how it all goes, hopefully a good experience for us all.

Tasha, we live in the Netherlands and we quite enjoyed living here, unfortunately both DH and I work in a project that is about to finish and his next job is in Norway, I will be in maternity leave for 1 year  .  I really hope Leah enjoys nursery, she will be fine there.

Jojo, it's great to hear from you, hope you enjoy camping in France and the tx comes sooner than you think.

Allimo, I can't believe that doctor    , I hope Herbie gets better.  I also had to separate some of Phillip's clothes that are already too small.  We got lots of gifts and he didn't even get to wear them.

Phillip is doing great, he had vaccinations today and the consultant was very happy with his growth,  he's already 5,750 kg and measuring 57cm, and I was worried about my milk production  .    

Have a great weekend everyone,

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Kazza4

Thinend -  hope your scans are going OK and all OK with you.... great news on DS crawling    there will be no stopping him now.  X-Factor here we come haha    Kaitlyn loves music and has a real rhythm so watch this space!!

Tash - Happy Belated Birthday.  Glad Leah is progressing so well and hope you aren't missing her too much this week.  Hope you have a fab Christening this weekend.

Tinks - I hope work is going OK and Nancy is still enjoying nursery.

Gabs -  so sorry I haven't sent pics, I have a sieve brain    ah wow moving, make sure you do lots of lists as think it takes the stress off.  When you off to Brazil for your hols?  Glad Phillip is doing so well   

Allimo - sorry to hear that Herbie has been poorly, hope he is a bit better now    bless him wanting to be with his mummy all the time.  Good for you on doing ebay, I keep meaning to put bits on but just never seem to get around to it!!

Caroline - how are you getting on?

Lillietta - How are you and Tilly getting on?

Jojo - glad your pack arrived and fingers crossed you can get a tx in before Xmas.  Oh camping in France sounds fab, we love camping and are hoping to go next year too.  I hope the twins have a lovely time on their hols.

Kaitlyn has been getting quite frustrated lately, she so wants to do things but just won't sit up or crawl, I have a feeling she could go straight to walking but at the moment is immobile so getting annoyed a lot if shes not being entertained!  We are off to Paris in about 3 weeks which will be nice, looking forward to a holiday and spending time with my brother and his family as haven't seen them for 2 years, so much to do before then that I haven't stopped running arround and have to fit it all in before I go back to work in Sept!

Kxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies

hope you're all well.

kazza- lol! DS is still rehearsing and strengthening his vocal cords several times a day- I reckon we can audition together!! trip sounds fab! have a great time.

just quick update from me- no further scan before ET and today am really upset and tearful as ET is on Friday, not Saturday, and there's no way that DH can make it.......................we're both very upset but I'm trying to hide it so that i don't make it harder on him, poor thing, and poor me..............no DH to hold my hand and no DH to watch the screen with me.....................
and of course, all these tears are just to add to the 'going back to work' tears- 2 weeks (well, now that today's over, less than 2 weeks)


----------



## Kazza4

Thinend - why is ET Friday and not Sat?  I know how daunting it must feel for you to go on your own as its hard enough at best of times but us girls will all be thinking of you I'm sure and    for you, really hoping this will work xxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Thinendo - good luck for ET, shame it has to be Friday! 

Hello to everyone else, glad to hear that you are all doing well and those babies are growing up nicely!

AFM - getting bigger by the day, struggling when its hot and sticky, luckily we had a thunder storm last night which has cleared the air a bit, but its warming up again.  7 weeks to go, so excited!!  The cot is now built, so next step is to sort out our pictures in the nursery, wash the bedding and newborn cloths, think about getting the things that I'll need for the hospital!  We are practising swaddling...on my big ted!  Not as easy as my friend make it look, but I'm sure we will soon get used to it!


----------



## JoJo35

Hi all

Thanks for the well wishes - pack got a last few things needs filling in and hopfully will be able to call them next week to get an appointment!  

Thinend - Good luck with everything so sorry DH can't be there with you for ET - mine couldn't make it when I had my first TX and it was terribly daunting before but the nurses were so lovely they made me feel better so I am sure they will put you at ease x 

Tasha - Hope work has been ok x 

Caroline - oh how exciting sweetie it seems to have absolutely flown by - only 8 weeks to go x typical its the hottest summer for years eh x

Kazza - lazy little monkey for not getting up or crawling - she will probably get up and dance around the house ready for the X factor!"!

The girls are away this week - I really hope they are having a great time and it hasn't been too rainy for them.  Very quiet around the house but also very tidy!  Only 3 weeks til France yeah!

Love to everyone x


----------



## Lillietta

Hello ladies - quickie from me as I'm on my iPhone & am doing this over Tilly's head. Well being mum is quite intense but sleep deprivation aside I am loving it. Sorry for not posting for ages or doing personals - as I'm sure you all know life had become an endless round of feeding, winding etc. Tilly is doing really well - she has put on 3lb in 5 weeks & is just starting to smile & giggle. She's seems to find the dancing I do with her to the radio in the morning particularly amusing. I am finally mobile & seem to be recovering well so I am very grateful for that. Tilly was even a bridesmaid for the first time at the weekend for my BIL. I will get around one day to loading done pics including one of her in a bridesmaid's dress!

I hope you're all doing ok. Caroline not long to go now! Allimo - don't worry about the squint thing - even if there really is one they are much better at correcting them these days. Jojo - keep us updated on the treatment. Thinendo - good luck for ET Tasha- good luck at work ( we are def going to go to Norfolk for our first family holiday later in the year) Gabi - sounds like you're doing great with Philip Caz - hope the toilet training is going ok. My niece took at least three concerted efforts over quite a period of time before she got it. Hello lots of good wishes to anyone I've missed


----------



## thinendometrium

just a quick one from me too as have a houseguest and can't get on here for longer than a few minutes

jojo- france is looming ever closer!

lillietta- tilly being a bridesmaid is so unbelievably cute!

I hope that each and every one of you are well and are looking forward to the weekend.

thank you so very much for thinking of me and our ET today- your continued support is priceless . By some miracle, DH's work managed to give him this morning off!! so he was with me!!!!!!!!!

just to let you know I am now typing from the land of PUPO! As of approximately 12:30pm, we have precious cargo on board in the form of 2 "good" blastocysts (2x 4AB blastocysts). We had agreed with the consultant to thaw 2 and transfer however many survive and seems like both of our snowbabies are strong and have thawed well, after 54 days of a restful deep freeze sleep!

OTD is day AF would be due, Tuesday 3rd August (I'll already be back at work so we're considering not testing and just waiting for AF to turn up (hopefully she won't!) on that day, but we will see how we hold up!).

have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## Caz

Thinendo.  this is The One for you.   


C~x


----------



## thinendometrium

thank you Caz my luv- your good wishes mean a great deal. hope you've turned a corner with the potty training x


----------



## Caz

Um... alas not!  

I'm going to need rehab by the time he's toilet trained.   

C~x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Ladies,


Just a quickie from me as staying at MiLs and I look really rude sat at the laptop.


It was Leah's Christening yesterday, and we surprised everyone with a wedding blessing (if you remember we eloped on our own last summer...obviously Masha and Tike were on board), I like to keep our friends and family on their toes!  Leah looked beautiful and she was perfectly behaved throughout the two services!  We did have a mini-meltdown at the reception - we were both being pulled in all directions by friends and family all eager for cuddles and photos and it all got a bit too much for Leah and me, so DH stepped in, as always to calm us down and make sure we had time-out!.  I blubbed all through my impromptu speech about how lucky we were to get to Leah's Christening day after the dramatic and fragile start to life she'd had    Other than all that emotion, it was a wonderful day with close family and friends, and we will treasure the memories forever.


Lillietta - let me know the dates hun!!!!!  And I can't believe little Tilly has already been a bridesmaid, how wonderful!


Kazza - L & K are so alike, L was very frustrated and jealous watching her YOUNGER cousin crawl and cruise all weekend    They'll get there one day and then we won't know what's hit us   


Sorry for lack of personals...will catch up properly when we're back at home.


Love to all xxxx


----------



## thinendometrium

Caz- oh, I'm so sorry to hear that!  I'm sure you'll make a breakthrough soon.


Tasha- WONDERFUL hun! how lovely! was thinking of Leah's Christening yesterday but guess you had other plans too!!! So pleased to hear you had such a great day!


----------



## Allimo

Hello everyone

Thinendo, hope your OK and the 2ww is going well.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun

Tasha, so pleased the Christening went well after all your planning, and congrats on the blessing.  I am sure Leah looked like an angel.  I bet your dads regrets not coming now to see the blessing! Your Dh sounds such a lovely person.

Caz, hate to tell you but even when you get them TT, then they have bloody relapses!!  Bless DD for running around the park on wednesday with her knickers and shorts off!!!!!!! 

Lilletta, how cute Tilly being a bridesmaid cant wait to see some photos, glad things are going well

JoJO, hope you enjoyed your week when the girls were away, not long till your trip now, lucky you. 

Caroline, glad that you are progressing well, and that its a bit cooler this week.  The last few weeks do drive you mad, as you just want the LO to arrive, but make sure you enjoy this time, its so magical.  Hope DH is still doing well

Kazza, Paris, lucky you, hope you enjoy it.  My niece never crawled, just bottom shuffled till she was 22 months, then walked, but she was happy enough!!

Herbie is now crawling (about 2 weeks), and is a real demon at it now, if I leave him in the play rom, he crawls out to me in the kitchen.  He is SOOO much happier in himself now, and will even just play longer, now he knows he can move when he wants.  I m hoping the exercise will stop him putting on so much weight, as he is now 23lbs and still on 95th centile.  He is a gorgeous little boy, and I really love him so much.  He is also now standing in the bath little monkey and pulling himself up on the sofa.  However, we now have to take 2 trolleys shopping, as he loves DD hair, and constantly pulls it, and she gets so mad with him.  

We ahve just had a long weekend away camping in Wells, Norfolk.  It was fab, just so relaxing.  

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello ladies,

It's been such a long time since I wrote...I found it all too painful for long time after treatment failed to even come on FF...it was part and parcel of the grieving process I guess. I have kept on track roughly with personals and profile messages though, even if not writing on the main board and am so happy to see lots of real little W Wonderbabies thriving x   x   x


It's been a big year and a half I suppose, very sad personal circumstances led to my husband and I separating and we're just going through the whole divorce process. I went through some darker times, (which I shan't dwell on here) but last New Years Eve, I met with an old friend I've known for years for drinks....................................and so began 2010. He makes me laugh every day and heck, we all need some of that in our lives!
So, moving on with my tale, I've recently moved in with my beautiful boyfriend and we've talked, cried, laughed, talked more and cried too. And we've decided to try for a baby and it's poignant for us both I think. He has a daughter from a previous relationship, but that's a sad tale too....he hasn't been allowed to see her since she was 2 and she was 4 this May.....I shan't go into detail as it's not my story to tell, but his ex makes things very difficult.

I registered with my local GP on Wednesday and he has referred me to a clinic in Shrewsbury.....we now await to hear from them! I am really excited to think we're getting another chance in life.................I've tried to keep this as straight to the point as possible, I think I used to take up too much space on the message board at times   

Lots of love for now, 

Hannah x

p.s. I have changed my name from hannahDMW for obvious reasons and my profile picture, but I thank god, I was able to have my amazing furbabes when the relationship broke down, them and beautiful FF kept me going through the first treatment and I pray you will for the next


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!

So great to hear that you are all doing well!

Hannah - lovely to hear from you.  So sorry to hear that it has been a very tough time for you, but glad to hear that you are coming out the other end.  You sound a much stronger person and I wish you all the luck in the world for starting tx and your new life!  Stick with us hun!    

Allimo - DH is still doing really well.  Next weekend we are going to Manchester for his annual health check and also when we get there they have a letter for him from the donor family!  DH wrote to them around Oct last year, we never expected a reply, but now a year on we have one!  So looking forward that, but sure it will be a very emotional day for us all.  Hope that your DH is doing well.  Did he contact the donor family at all? 

AFM - well, I've been abit sulky this week as last Tuesday at the ANC I was told that the baby is still in the breech position and if its not turned by 36 weeks they'll book me in for a manual turn.  BP is high, for me.  I was abit naive thinking that as I suffer from low BP, that high BP wouldn't be an issue for me, however having high BP, relative to what mine is normally, still holds the same risks, so have til 36 weeks to get that down.  Also got pains around the pelvis which I thought were normal....no, got ligament problems, again so have to see physio!  Anyway, I'm now down to 2 day weeks at work and will leave earlier if I need to.  I've been on all four wiggling my bum in the air, rolling around on my birthing ball and tomorrow I'm trying accupuncture with moxi-stick to try and get this baby to turn!!  Sorry for my sulky post.  I know I've been lucky so far in this pregnancy.  Anyway, going out for a yummy lunch!

Happy Yorkshire day girls and enjoy the rest of your weekends


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello Caroline,

I was so pleased for you when I read about your BFP a few months ago hun...I hope the little monkey decides to turn over and get ready for coming out the right way, perhaps you should tickle your tummy!! And hope the pelvic pain stops, you sound uncomfortable. Big hugs hun, not long now!   

Hannah x


----------



## thinendometrium

Hello Lovely Ladies


Hope that you've all had a great weekend.


Have been away for the weekend and only got in a few hours ago.  Due to go back to work in the morning but have been    and can't seem to fall asleep..........


Hannah!!!!!! SO GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been thinkings lots about you and in fact even tried to be a little investigator a few weeks ago and search for you on the website and when I found you I tried to see if you'd been posting anywhere else (to give me an idea of how you're doing) but to no luck!  But alas you're back!  So sorry for all the hard times you've been through, but true to form, you have managed to turn a corner and I'm so very pleased that skies are blue now and things are on the up!  Fab news on the ttc front and I wish you the best of luck for getting a BFP first time round   


Caroline- oh hun, so sorry to hear about your BP and of baby being breech and of pelvic pain.  I really hope that the BP settles (try to relax as much as possible- soooooo much easier said than done I know).  Don't fret too much- you're doing all the right things to try to get baby to turn and I hope that baby shifts soon.  As for pelvic pain- I seemed to think that the horrendous pain I had (from 16 weeks mind you!) was normal and just got on with it and didn't even mention it to midwife or anyone and I only just recently found out (a friend had similar and they referred her to physio) that I should've said something!  That pain is awful but I can assure you that it goes away very quickly after baby's out.  I hope the next few weeks go well for you my luv. Wow, the contact with the donor family sounds very nice and very emotional.  Good luck with annual check.


Allimo- congrats on herbie crawling!  there's no stopping him now! lol to DD running around in her birthday suite suit in the park and to herbie pulling on her hair- the minute practicalities of having 2 LOs continue to amaze me!


Hello to all the lovely WWBs- hope that you're all very well.

AFM- DH is such a notorious early tester (except he's a man!) and had brought an early response test on the trip and he asked me if I wanted to test early and of course, as usual, I DID want to.  well, as usual, I peed in a cup and handed it to DH and he did the rest.  He hovered over me starring at the test, and I was surprisingly nonchalant about him uttering "uh oh" and I actually felt strong enough and completely unphased and stood up from the loo, etc (which I've not been able to do in the testing for our 2 fresh cycles).  After the "uh-oh" he sighed.................... and then said "it's positive!"! We hugged and sobbed together in the loo for ages.  I had to keep looking at the pee stick to try and let it sink in, and it still really hasn't!  Apparently he said "uh oh" because the test line came up AS SOON as he dipped it in the urine and the control line didn't come up til ages later, and so he thought it was a faulty pee stick!  We are so unbelievably grateful for this and all the lovely blessings that have been bestowed upon us.  This cycle just felt SO RIGHT and SO POSITIVE from the very start.  In fact, DH and I keep talking about how nice ET day was and how we actually enjoyed the couple of hours we spent in clinic and were beaming with smiles throughout our time there!  Thank you all for all your support throughout this and for    for us.  I really cannot thank you enough for all your encouragement and   .  Thank you from the bottom of my heart    .

I now must try to attempt to sleep. I keep telling myself that I'll be off on maternity leave in about 7 or so months anyway, so DS won't be without me for too long..................


Luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Thinendo, I am soooo pleased for you hun.  good luck at work today< OMG they are gonna be so shocked when u tell them in a couple of months

Hannah - lovely to her from you, it is lovely to hear that after such a difficult year, things sound so good for you.  I hope that this time, your ivf journey will be a positive one

Caroline, my midwife managed to move Herbie from transverse, but my accupuncturist told me she mnaged to move loads of babies< so hope it works for you. Good luck at the hospital.  I would love to know about the donor family, and to write and thank them, but 
DH is not ready yet, and doesnt like to talk about it.  I suppose we all deal with things differently, and his is to try and forget at the moment.

Love to all

Allimo


----------



## SHARBARA

thinendo yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Hannah how fantastic to see you back , im sorry life has been tough for you over the past few months, but hey your back with all your mates here xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Good Afternoon all!

Thinendometrium, many, many congratulations.....     that is really lovely news....i remember, we had very similar test dates last February and was so pleased to read about your DS being born and a baby brother or sister for him is just lovely....well done to you all, wishing you buckets of luck and love sweet x

  Allimo, what a lovely name!; Herbie, I love it! It's one of the best things to be reading about these real life babies that arrived, it gives me real hope and inspiration for my next attempt   

  Sharbara, how are you my lovely? Your baby is incredibly beautiful and what a smile!! I trust you're well hun bun?   

Thank you for the lovely, warm welcome back....the support shines through already. I've got a good feeling!   

Lots and lots of love, Hannah x x x


----------



## Caz

Thinendo... yaaaay!    


Sounds like a fab level too if the line came up so fast.  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond. 




I found out the other day that I'm going to become a great-GREAT-auntie in February. Yes, that's right... my nephew's daughter is having a baby!   I feel old. 



 everyone. Hope you are all well. 


C~x


----------



## hannahDMP

Congratulations Caz! That's quite an achievement        x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello all WWB's!!!  

Haven't been on for a while(to message but have had a quick browse!  )as am now back at work and Nancy is at nursery so everything has been up in the air whilst we try and get into ANOTHER routine!!  However, I am happy to say that madam is quite happy and content at nursery and is doing OK.  I am enjoying being back at work but love being part time (except at the end of the month when I get my pay slip!!  )as can spend precious time with Nancy.  She is mastering standing but has no desire to crawl!!  I have recently started toying with the idea of FET-DH is yet to be persuaded but would love to try a FET in Jan 2011......................we will have to wait and see!



Hannah-    how lovely to see you back!!sorry to hear about your tougher times but on a positive note glad that you are now in happier times!! Sending lots of      for the next chapter in your life!! Very exciting!!xx


Thinendo-     so pleased for you as followed your recent diary!!  Heres to a happy and healthy 9months!!

Tasha-the photos are fab!! Leah looks a beauty!!and congrats on the christening and blessing.

Caroline-not long now!! I spent a lot of time with the birthing ball towards the end and found it soothing although DH did have to catch me a few times as I got a bit too active on it!!   Helped Nancy to engage and change position.

Caz-congrats on the news!! Great great auntie is def a lovely achievement!!

Lots of love and   to anyone I haven't mentioned who is reading!xx

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Flying through as we're off to Church and I'm not even showered!


Been on holibobs, hence absence on here.


V.quickly, and then proper catch up later:  


Allimo - yay to Herbie crawling!!!!!!!!!!


Hannah - welcome back you lovely, lovel Lady   


Thinendo - CONGRATULATIONS SWEETY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon all   

Tinkerbelle, how are you hun?!    Nancy sounds like she has the right plan of getting her balance first before attempting to walk or run for that matter....a FET sounds exciting, best of luck coaxing your DH into it....    x

Heello Tash! Leah looks such a peach! Lovely news to hear she has been christened and blessed, lots of love    x

Hello to all the Winter Wonderbabes, hope you're all well x x

Hannah


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you Hannah! Yep, we think she's gorgeous too. Wow, what a year and a half you've had as well! I'm sorry to read that it didn't work for you and your ex-DH, in the sense that you really needed an easy ride after your loss, but I'm thrilled that you've find happiness and love and laughter all over again. I will be hoping and  that everything goes smoothly this time hun xxxx

Well, my DH is preparing for his 3 Peaks Challenge this Sunday (raising money for SANDs and Peterborough's SCBU). The local press have found out about it, and this morning he was interviewed on BBC Radio Lincolnshire...I'm sooooo proud of him, and would like to show him off to you all. If you've got 20 mins (or 15 if you forward through Phil Collins and the travel  ), then you can listen to his interview here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0095pf4 It's approx 35mins after the start of the show. (CAZ - I've presumed it's okay to add this link)

Link is fine but I've added the standard disclaimer.  - Caz
/links


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Tashs- wow! 3 peaks is notoriously diffilcult so I truely wish DH best of luck and if he needs sponsership then PM me-would be happy to help such good cause!!

Hannah-how are things my lovely?? Nancy is being a little minx in as far as she likes the idea of standing but walking is a no no.  Also she loves the thought of solid food so licks all the dairylea off a piece of bread and them spits the rest out -arrgghh!!  Hopw you are well and that things are going to plan so far??xx

Hello and love and  to anyoner else reading!!

T xx


----------



## thinendometrium

hello ladies


hannah- thanks hun, hope that I'll be congratulating you on the very same very very soon     


caz- thanks my luv, it's so sweet of you! and CONGRATULATIONS to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! being a great-great- aunt is a fantastic achievement indeed and does not make you any older! good luck for february!


tinks- nancy sounds like she's in a hurry to get walking if she's skipped crawling and moved straight to standing up!  glad that you're working part-time as being full-time BITES      Hope that DH comes round to the idea of FET in january!!!


tasha- christening pics and new profile pic, are, as always, gorgeous! leah is a little doll! i've not listened to it, but have opened it in a new window and will do as soon as I finish this post! wishing him lots of luck on sunday!


caroline- any updates? thinking of you.


hello to all the other lovely ladies- lillietta, jojo, gabi, blu, allimo, sharbara, kazza and everyone else I've rudely not mentioned.  I hope that you're all well.


AFM- work is very tiring and long hours.  had a scare sunday night- spotting and was convinced it's over.  clinic did an HCG on monday morning (22 days post ovulation) and level was 7,108.  they said to just wait until my scan next wed 18th.  spotting has luckily stopped and we are      that all is well in there.


luv and best wishes to all xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi All

Sorry for being absent for a while.... hectic around here at the moment x 

Tasha - how absolutely lovely to have the blessing with the christening....... you are always full of surprises you must be great at keeping secrets I would be rubbish as can't keep my mouth shut for 5 mins especially if its exciting....... Leah looks such a beaut she must have be so spoiled and have so much attention.... adorable!!  Hope you had nice hollibobs x

Thinend..... Massive congrats ..... can't believe you are on number 2..... its amazing! Keep positive and so glad the spotting has stopped x

Hannah - Hello sweetie..... what a lovely lovely surprise to see you back and so sorry to read your news about ex DH but sounds like you have become stronger for all the trials and found happiness again which is wonderful...... may your tx journey be less painful and full of joy this time round xx I can't believe its been 18 months can you? time is just flying by and so much has happened but WWB 2009 seems like only yesterday.  Perhaps we will both be luckier second time around x

Tinks - Nancy sounds fabulous and it is so lovely to read all the pride and joy she is bringing you...... each stage of baby seems so special and so great you are treasuring it..... shame you have to go back to work xx

Caroline - How are you hun..... not long to go hope you are ok and bubba has turned for you x

Hi to everyone I have missed...... packing up for the hols leave on saturday and can't wait....... got my date through to see the consultant on 7th Oct seems an age away but it will be Sept already when we get back from hols so it will fly by x Am seeing the immunology consultant and having scans and tests prior to consultation so hopefully we will get moving pretty quickly x  Perhaps we will be in time for some tx at the end of the year.... fingers crossed xx 

love to all
Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Tinks - thank you hun, will PM you his JustGiving link, how generous sweety!


Jo - have a lovely holibobs lovely...7th October will fly round, I'm sure.   


Thinendo - implantation  Sending you lots of    Is that level in multiples territory I wonder?  


Thanks Caz   


Getting nervous for DH now!  He's going to scatter Noah's ashes on each of the peaks...wish I had the fitness to join him!  He's bringing some of them home for us to keep as well.


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All,

Tasha, thank you for your well wishes hun, am really hoping it's our time....wishing your DH the very best of luck with his three peak challenge and such a poignant thought to being spreading some of Noahs ashes       let us know how he gets on x

Tinks, loving the dairylea thing...I'm with her on licking it off the toast, it's good enough to eat by itself!    We haven't heard from the hospital yet, but I think it's only been three weeks since the referral letter was sent off, so we'll just have to be patient I guess   

Thinendometrium, sending you lots of well wishes        , let us know how the scan goes on Wednesday, hope you have a rested weekend honey x

Jo! Hello my lovely...it's so scary that 18 months has passed by isn't it? I am so excited to see that you're going to have another attempt....I really pray it works for us both this time    x    x
Have a lovely holiday hun, like you say, October really isn't far away...really hope your appointment brings direction and gives you answers sweet x



I have to agree with Jo and really think I need to be looking into immunology scans/tests, before going through another cycle. I want some investigative work done and if that means another lap/dye, laparoscopy, potential surgery with my tubes, then so be it. I know I have internal problems that really need looking at      . I'm praying that I get some answers with my consultation too, I'm craving direction.

Lots and lots of love to you all beautiful ladies 

Hannah


----------



## hannahDMP

P.S. Caroline, thinking about you hun and wondering if little bub has turned around for you yet? Hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable?    Looking at your countdown ticker...you only have 3 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm really excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!!

Sorry for not psoting in ages, but time just seems to be flying by!!

Good to hear that everine is doing so well.

Thinkendo - congratulations on your BFP and those levels are fab!!  Good luck for your scan!!!

Well baby is now head down and 3/5 engaged!!!!  The moxibustion worked!!!  Still bounching on my ball which I do feel is helping, although may have overdone  it last night after half an hour on it, DH was convinced I was in labour!!  Just muscles moving and baby moving so took some paracetamols and was fine!

I have now started maternity leave (3weeks early).  I went to physio on Wednesday who said I had mild case of SPD and also my stomach muscles are too far apart, giving me more pain (everyotime the baby moves across the centre of my stomach).  I thought it was all normal, but she said its not, so got exercises to do and have to take things very carefully.  She said that if my back hurts and get pins and needles in the leg, thats a sign that the SPD is getting worse and should rest.  So Thursday at work, but 2.30 my back was very painful, so went to see boss and said i wanted to leave and by the time I left, I had the pins and needles.  They were fine about it at work as Thursday I tried working in a different section which has me sitting at a different height, etc and that made the pain worse, so feel like I have tried everything.  Just now want to try and get my money to stretch to 9 months off and go back early May.

Sorry, seemed to have waffled on!!!  Hope that you all have a wonderful weekend!!

Tash - good luck to your DH!!!


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening All, hope you're all well   

Any news Caroline?     

Hannah x x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline?


Hello everyone   



AFM - DH completed the 3 Peaks in 23 hours and 51 minutes!!!!!!!!


Leah was stung by a wasp the other day, whilst she was sleeping!    Pesky things!  Sure they do it deliberately.  Her neck went all swollen, but after 5 mins of screaming she was alright in herself.


She enjoyed her first taster session at nursery, only cried for a moment when I handed her over, and didn't even look up when we returned an hour later to collect her!  I shed lots of    however.


Her first birthday is all sorted, we're having an Afternoon Tea Party at the Church Hall for all our friends with little ones...so mini sandwiches, scones, cupcakes and tea, followed by a few party games.  I'm very excited by the Afternoon Tea theme and have gone cupcake crazy.  I'm baking her a giant cupcake as her birthday cake!  Trial run tonight!


----------



## Caroline S

Hi!

Still no baby for me!    Although, think things are on their way.  Was convinced last Sat, Tues and yesterday were THE real thing, but baby is still there!!!  Head is fully engaged, just a matter of waiting, but we are not very patient people!!  Can't wait to meet our little bundle!!!

Tash - can't believe its coming up to Leah's birthday!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - how exciting...will your LO be the youngest or the oldest in the school year?    Hope you're not too uncomfortable hun.  I know, the year has flown by....the first 6 months were slow (we hibernated as she was too tiny to be out and about in the winter months), but the last 6 have whizzed by.


----------



## GabiFR

Hello WWB,

sorry for being away so long, quite a few moves from our side, including moving countries  .

Thinendo, congratulations on the BFP      !  I am so happy for you hun, you really deserve this!!!!

Caroline, how are you doing?  any news there  I hope your baby is not as lazy as baby Phillip and doesn't wait until 42 weeks to come out!

Tasha,  poor thing Leah getting stunk by a bee  .  I guess you just wished it was you at the time.  I was thinking about Leah's birthday as it is also one year of our BFP for Phillip   .  I am sure the party will be great.  As for DH, well done to him, my DH (and I) likes endurance events and was talking about doing it, just talking though  !  

Lilietta, how are you and Tilly?  We need pictures of her!

Hannah, I was so happy to read that you are happy and back with us  I really hope tx works for you hun, you really deserve it after the tough road you had in the past year.

Jo,  I hope you have a great time on your hols and wish you all the best  on your October appointment and immune tx.  Which doctor are you going for immune tx?

Tinker, how are you? Has Nancy made progress on the walking front?

Kazza, how are you and K?

Hi to Allimo, Blu, Sharbara, Caz and everyone else.

AFM,  all went well with the holidays and the move.  Baby Phillip is thriving, he is over 16 pounds (7,440kg) and 64cm, only with breast milk, he is a really good baby, sleeping through the night and smiling all the time!  DH is working offshore at the moment and I am doing very fine with the baby on my own. Norway is beautiful and our house is getting in shape after the 380 boxes arrived from Holland, thankfully it's a big house!  Next week when DH is back from being offshore, we are off to France where we were both supposed to run a marathon but I decided to drop out otherwise I would leave a trail of milk on the way  . I am back to running at the gym everyday while I leave baby P at the gym's baby care, everyone there is really nice to him.  

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - you lead such an exciting jet-setting life!  I'm envious!    Good news on Phillip's weight gain, he's almost as big as Leah now (19lbs 4oz)!  More pics of him please!


----------



## GabiFR

Tasha, I put a picture here on my profile.  The jet setter life,  not really when we moved to Norway, the shipment of 380 boxes arrived and I was breastfeeding Phillip on a plastic chair!!!  Sometimes I wish we could stay in one place for longer than 3 years  .  
Leah is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Caroline S

Gabo - lovely to hear from you.  I'm glad that everything is going well for you.  There is no news from me.  Back to the midwife on Tuesday, not sure they will do anything at that point as I know I then need to see the consultant at 41 weeks.  I really hope that something will happen soon.  I keep saying that the baby will come on its due date!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## GabiFR

Caroline,
it's tomorrow then!  Are you feeling ok, sleeping well?  
thinking of you,
Gabi xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - why do you move around so much (sorry, I'm really nosey!    ).  Loving the new pic of P xxxx


Caroline - thinking of you, hope bubba is on his/her way!


----------



## Allimo

Hello WWBs

Gabi - OMG P is so gorgeous, you must be so thrilled with him. Dont blame you for not taking part in the marathon.

Caroline, hope you dont have to wait too long for your LO to arrive

Tasha, cant believe that Leah is one in 2 days time, a year has gone SOOOO fast. Iknow the next few days will be bitter sweet, no words can ever help the real turmoil of emotions you will feel, but I will really be thinking of you my lovely. Hope work is going well.  Is Leah crawling yet?  Poor baby being stung, Mariella has also been stung this year, and now is so scared of wasps. Hope to see you again soon

JoJo, hope the holiday went well - not long till your appointment now

Thinendo, hope your pregnancy is progessing well and yournot too tired coping with your LO as well.  

AFM, Herbie is now a demon crawler, and now has his first pair of Clarkes shoes!! He is sooo cute in them.  Hadto get them as we have a lot of hard floors and he was slipping over all the time.  He has also started to climb the stairs (he was 3/4 of the way up when I found him first time,, chasing after his sister).  We only have a stair gate at the top, and I am trying to keep the door closed downstairs, but DD keeps opening it!!!  Mariella has now started ballet and tap classes, she is growing up so fast.
My gorgeous husband turned 50 two weeks ago, a day I feared at some low points inthe last 12 months we wouldnt reach.  We had a fab weekend away camping, and then actually went out for a meal - yes just the two of us, the first time in over 2 YEARS!!!!!!!!!  it was lovely,although we were knackered by 9:30 - lightweights!
Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

I'm still waiting, so baby is late   
Going back next Tuesday for a stretch and sweep, then booked in for 16th to be induced.  So been for some good walks today and picked up a jar of hot curry sauce to try tomorrow night!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

Caroline try a bit of nookie!
or fresh pineapple

mind you nowt worked for me although i did have a massive meal at frankie and bennies the evening before my water went which involved a cinamon waffle crunch pudding i reackon it was the carbs that did it for me lol!!!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Leah is 1 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Allimo - thank you for thinking of us yday - we were a bit of a mess.  HB to your DH.  Once I'm into the swing of things at work we'll have to meet up.  No crawling here yet, but lots of trying!


----------



## JoJo35

Hi all

Happy Birthday Leah...... How wonderful Hope the party went well Tasha and you had all those little fairy cakes..... How awful she as stung poor thing can't have known what that was all about!! Make the most of the non crawling once she is off there will be no stopping her and you won't be able to take your eyes off her for a minute    

Caro - I soooo thought your little bub would have arrived whilst I was on hols but come back to find you are still waiting you poor thing.... hope we get some news soon and good for you for finishing work early sounds like you have need the rest!

Allimo - Herbie looks like a real bruiser with such a cheeky face..... wow can't believe he is crawling about and getting into mischief! Yeah for camping - isn't it wonderful so relaxing..... and some time to yourselves must have been bliss x  We are seeing Dr Ndukwe at Nottingham care - I have heard great things so hope he can make my dreams come true!

Gabi - wonderful to hear from you and glad the move went well....wow 380 boxes you must be a hoarder.... I think my house would fit into so much less    Philip looks gorg and glad you are managing to get back into the running/gym I can tell how important that is for you x  I wish I had your energy I am such a lazy cow at the moment..... trying to lose a few pounds after giving up the cigs a year ago and unfortunately i have gained almost a stone which i am not happy about never had to worry about my weight and all of a sudden its a nightmare..... any tips greatly received!!!!

Hannah - I totally agree with you - get some tests done before the tx a friend of mine has had 2 failed ivf and the second was only recent and she was convinced it would be a bfp and her body rejected it and she has been diagnosed with NK cells which should be a simple fix for the next tx..... I know its costly but much less than a whole cycle and if it means it will work got to be the best thing!  

As for me hols was fantastic and 2 weeks seemed like much more - the twins had an amazing time and made lots of new friends and had tears and hugs when they left each other which was really sweet.  Weather was fabulous apart from a couple of days - we were right in mussel and oyster country too so amazing seafood!  Wierd though cos I kep looking at people with little ones and thinking that would have been us but I totally enjoyed just watching the kids playing......I totally love france and could totally live there! - am on countdown now to 7th Oct and its not that far away xx 

Off to chester races tomorrow and treated myself to a lovely new dress and shoes, having my hair done in the morning so going to be a lovely day - work day out so all girls - pimms and champagne....can't wait.  DH is having the girls and their friends over for a sleepover.... ha ha good luck!! 

Anyway lovey to read all your news whilst I have been away and Caro - hope bubba hurries up and makes appearance soon!

Love
Jo x


----------



## Caz

Happy Birthday Leah! 

Hope You had a fabby day.

(First birthday is such an emotional experience  ) 

^Cudddle^ to all wonderbabes and babelets. 

C~x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jo - so glad you had a lovely holibob, enjoy your day at the races and roll on 7th Oct!


Caz - thank you hon (and yes it was...I now have a toddler (not that she's walking) and not a baby!).  Loving babelets!


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls.

Thank you all for your messages.

Well Emily arrived last Saturday morning and has completed our family. We are both so happy.

Birth story below click and highlight to read:

I went in to hospital on the Thursday, 16th to be induced. I needed to have 2 x double doses of gel. Then at 4am I was woken up with contractions. By 10am I was only 2-3 cm dilated and very uncomfortable and was unable to use the gas and air as it made me feel sick, so they made me walk into the delivery room which made me realise how uncomfortable I was and therefore needed the epidural they were offering me. So by 11.30am I was pain free! By 10.30pm I was fully dilated and ready to give birth. After pushing for a while they found that her head was not in the right position and her heart rate kept dropping, so they needed to get her out. They prep'd me for an emergency c/s, but managed to get her out using forcepts.

I tried to breast feed for the first few days, but found it difficult, then got a pump to find that I wasn't producing enough for her, so gave up and now feed her formula. This has been the right decision for us as it makes our life so much more relaxed and we are both able to look after and enjoy her.


Hope that everyone is still doing well. I had better take the bottle up to DH and Emily as you would have thought that we had never fed her today with the noise thats coming through the baby monitor!!!

Love to you all and all your babies!!!


----------



## Allimo

Hi Caroline, Emily is absolutely gorgeous, so pleased for you and dh.  Sorry the labour was so dramatic, dd was also pulled out due to her nose sticking in the air as the midwife put it!  As a mummy to 2 bottle fed babies, I know how hard the decision is, but I only had one side working poorly, and mine have been fine on  formula. Love to your wonderful new family.

Hi to everyone else.  Love allimo


----------



## JoJo35

Caroline - Congrats to you hun - Emily is my favourite name she looks absolutely amazing I am so pleased for you and DH..... The delivery sounds a little traumatic but am sure thats nearly forgotten by now as you marvel in your new perfect little one xx Hope you are getting some sleep xx

Jo x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hi Ladies!  Sorry I haven't been on in a LONG time but we have been without computer, DH not been too well and work-the list is endless!!  Anyway this is just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS caroline and DH on baby Emily!!     So pleased that your baba has arrived safe and sound.

Will be back shortly for a better update-promise!  Nancy now 10mths old!!   

Love to all  

Tinks xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Congratulations once again Caroline...Emily is beautiful, and what a gorgeous head of hair!   


Allimo - love, love, love the new profile pic...what a cutie!  Have to meet up again soon...Leah has started crawling this week   


Tinks - hello sweety x


Jo - how's it going?  Not long til 7th October hun x


----------



## Kazza4

Hi WWBs

Im so so sorry for being AWOL for so long, life has been non-stop with my brother being over from America for a couple of weeks and then our computer died.

Caroline - huge congratulations on the arrival of your little lady Emily, she looks gorgeous, hope she is still being a good girl for her Mummy.

Thinend - OMG thats amazing congrats to you on your BFP, I haven't read back through all the posts to find out details but will do when I have a minute   

Gabi - Glad you are all settled in your new home and it all went smoothly, house sounds lovely, would love to see some pics when you are all sorted.... sorry I didnt get to send you any of Kaitlyn but our computer lost the will to live, now I'm back to work I should be able to send you some    Phillip is gorgeous huni you must be very proud.  Can't believe you are back to running and thinking about marathons!!

Tash - Sorry I'm late but Happy Birthday Leah, where did this year go!  I hope she had a lovely day.... K is still not crawling yet either, just rolling a lot    they certainly are clones haha.

Allimo - Bless Herbie, he is so adventurous.  So pleased you got to have a nice evening out for your DHs 50th, you both deserve it so much after what you've been through.

Hannah - I agree def get checks as I was the same and had raised NK cells which a simple test determined and then it worked for us, worth a shot   

Jojo - Your hols sound great, glad you had such a lovely day..... hope you enjoyed the races too, its such a fun day out.

AFM I am now back to work as of yesterday so I have internet access again    so will be able to keep in contact again yay.  I am doing 3 days a week (Wed, Thurs & Fris) it was very hard to leave her yesterday and had quite a few tears but once I got to work it wasn't too bad as everyone was very nice.  It was a long day tho, I left at 7.15 in the morning and got home at 6.30 so only got to see Kaitlyn for 45 minutes    very hard when you have spent a whole year with them.

Kaitlyn turned 1 on Tuesday, she got a new trike which she loves as we took her out for a walk, think she throught she was a big girl    we are having a little get together for family/friends this Sunday.

Kxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Happy 1st Birthday Kaitlyn!!!!




Leah started crawling this week, so knowing how alike they are, K will be joining the club soon x


----------



## GabiFR

hi everyone!

Caroline, congratulations again on the arrival of baby Emily, she looks gorgeous!  I hope you are all settling well and you are getting proper rest.

Kazza, happy birthday to K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe she's already one year old!  Soon she will be going everywhere, enjoy it for now!  Norway is beautiful and we are taking Phillip for long walks and he loves it! Pls send me some updated picts of K.

Jo, not long until your appointment, good luck hun.

Thinendo, I hope everything is going well with you and the little one.

Tasha, great news that Leah is now crawling, no more peace for you!

Allimo,  great new picture, hope all is well with you, the active crawler Herbie and DD.

Tinker, hope DH gets better soon.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, we are totally settled in Norway, Phillip is enjoying the fresh air and outdoors lifestyle here, we go for long walks and I am trying to enjoy as much as possible now before it gets too cold.  Does anyone have the baby carriers for hiking? I would like to put Phillip in a "backpack" carrier but I think he's too young for that.  Right now I use the front one.

love, 
Gabi xx

l


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya

congratulations caroline   
sorry for being so late to congratulate you but have been in deepest darkest cornwall at my mums so no internet connection

just a quick one from me as back to work this pm and only gothome last evening
D is great crawling like a whippet and standing up around all the furniture and trying to walk 

3 weeks tomorrow he is one i just dont know where all thosemonths have gone .....its making me very broody again  lol but who knows i need to loose 3 stone before we can consider frosties .......................... so anyway back on diet today too much wine cream and mums home cooking in cornwall lol !

im glad everyone is good 

happy birthday to all the little ones that have turned one recently 

i will be back with a proper message soon

love to you all


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls,

Apologies for not having kept up, life has a nasty habit of getting in the way sometimes   

Tash, hope Leah had a lovely first birthday party   , can't believe these little people are turning one already, frightening how time shifts along. Hope you're all well   

Gabi, Philip looks adorable, a really bonny baby, he looks happy with life and thriving! Can't believe what a hectic life you lead, Norway has always really appealed to me as a country?? Pleased to hear you're back to your running, the last year has been a trier for me, but am determined to get back to a proper routine with my running again this Autumn/Winter. 

Allimo, loving the picture of Herbie, he looks a real character! Glad you and DH had a nice meal for his 50th, I have to confess to being a lightweight these days, a glass of wine and bed by 11.30pm on many a saturday evening and no children to blame for that?!!!

Jo, glad you had a nice hollyhock...was very envious to read of your day at Chester races, sounds like a perfect day out, especially the champers!    I guess you must be gearing up ready for 7th, just want to wish you the very best of luck with it, let us know how you get on hun   

Caroline,             so many congratulations to you hun, Emily is a beautiful name! You sound so proud and excited by it all, that really comes across by your post! She looks like she's got lots of beautiful hair! Am really happy for you hun x

Kazza, lovely to hear from you! Yeah, I guess tests are the next move for me, just wish I could have a good look inside and a bit of a route around myself!! It's the endless waiting for appointments and constant brick walls that sap my energy really. It touched me to read how hard it was for you to go back to work and leave your little bub, she is very beautiful and am sure she missed you equally. Hope you have a nice get together with your family    x and a belated happy birthday to Kaitlyn, hope you all had a lovely day.

Sharbara,    lovely to hear from you, sounds like you had a nice time in cornwall? Hope your little one has a Happy Birthday, I really can't believe the babelets are celebrating their 1st birthdays, hmmm, it's lovely     

Well, the    is here in full force. I genuinely thought that maybe we'd had a little miracle of our own, hadn't bled properly since the middle of August, I'd been to the doctor twice in the hopes that he could tell me the news I've dreamt of hearing for a good many years, he told me it was probably just a hormonal "blip" as two pregnancy tests had read -ive. But, I really thought it may have just happened.......the only thing that I'd changed was I'd started taking iron supplements again, as I was tired and low in energy, like how I felt before my first attempt at IVF. My b/f suggested I stop taking them for a few days and lo and behold, she arrives. Maybe, I wasn't anaemic and didn't really need them, perhaps my blood had become too thick? Oh well, I shall go back to the doctors sometime and ask him to do another blood test before I take anymore. 
We had a date through from the hospital, We're to see the fertility nurse on 4th November and have a further appointment booked to see the consultant in the middle of March 2011, which if I'm honest seems a long way off just now, more waiting. 
Sorry if I sound on a bit of a downer, IF sucks. At least by having a whinge on here, I know you all understand.

lots and lots of love, H x


----------



## Allimo

Hi All

Happy Belated First Birthday Kaitlyn., hope you had a wonderful day with myummy and daddy.  DD had a trike for her first birthday, now Herbie has toplay with a pink trike, table and chairs, sleeping bags etc - bless him.

Hannah, so sorry hun, someytimes our bodies are so cruel, and we really believe a mircale willhappen.  Good luck with the appointment.

Shabara, glad you had a nice time away, mmm clotted cream. I lost all my weight, now its creeping back, too much baking with DD is my problem!  What are buying your little man for his birthday?  I must be crazy, we have bought Herbie a drum kit!!!

Gabi, sorry cant help with baby carriers, both mine have SCREAMED with a front facing so never really used one.  Glad your enjoying your new country!

Caroline, hope your enjoying being a mummy

Tasha, hope work is going OK, half term looming for you to look forward to, would love to catch up if you have a 1/2 day spare. Is Leah getting better at nursery?  WOOHOO congrats on the crawling, now the real fun begins!!

AFM, Herbie can now stand on his own, bless him, so pleased with himself he bounces up and down, but STILL no teeth, at this rate he will walk before he has teeth.  doesnt stop him eating anything and everything, i love cooking for him, he is a great eater.  I just love him soooo much.  DH has been in hospital again for a couple of week with pnemonia, septesemia (sp?) and then caught C Diff in hospital, but home now, lost 1 1/2 stone, so we are having to start all over again!!!!  DD has started ballet and Tap and performed at the local fair this weekend, mummy cried all the way through it!!!!!

Love to you all

Allimo


----------



## Kazza4

Afternoon,

Tash - Congratulations Leah on crawling    I better watch my little rascal then, she obviously hasn't heard the news just yet    she is rolling lots tho so have had to get a stairgate up as don't think it will be long!

Gabi - Norway sounds wonderful, glad you are so settled there already, sorry I can't help with carriers.  I will find some new pics to send you, are you still on same e-mail?

Shar - I hear you getting broody again, they seem to get big too quickly. 

Hannah - Sorry you are feeling down at the moment, life can be so hard sometimes when you have a glimmer of hope and it knocks you down again, I am always    for you.  Yeah we have all been through it and it certainly is one of the toughest things to keep waiting for appts when you just want some answers!    hopefully when you've seen the nurse you might be able to get some tests sorted before your consultants appt so you don't feel like you are just waiting for agaes.

Allimo -      sure Herbie doesn't mind playing with pink toys, at Kaitlyn's party this weekend one of my friends 3 year old boys cried coz he wanted to play with her dolly that she was holding (I think he's parents were pertty embarrsessed asking if we had any more dolls he could play with)        Herbie is doing so well.  Glad DH is home again but sorry hes been poorly, I hope hes on the mend now.  Ah that must have been lovely watching her   

Thanks for all Kaitlyn's birthday wishes I think she had a lovely birthday, lots of little friends over for the afternoon and I made a cake which surprisingly turned out quite well, she was spoilt rotten.

K ended up in our bed all night last night, not sure what was wrong with her, I think it may have been a bad belly as she kept stiffening up and screaming every 10 minutes or so, we eventually gave her calpol and she got to sleep about 2 (but kept booting us in the face all night) so very tired today and typically had to get up for work   

Kxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi All

Sounds like you are all having your hands full now the little monkeys are up and about.....Kaitlyn a belated Happy Birthday...wow Kazza where has the time gone!! She looks sooooo cute!  Made me laugh re the kicks in bed.... it doesn'y go away and the girls are now 9 and its still a nightmare when they come in our bed!

Alimo - So sorry to hear H has been ill my hubbie caught c diff when he went in hospital and it was a nightmare he wasn't right for months and had to have 3 blook transfusions and he didn't have any other health issues other than an ulcer.... I hope he is getting better

Hannah - Oh hun you whinge away thats what this place is all about x You just can't ever stop hoping can you I know the feeling oh so well...... Your time will come hun I am sure..... 4th NOvember will come round so quickly and before you know it we will be back on this lovely IVF rollercoaster...

Gabi - Norway sounds beautiful glad you are settling in ok x 

Tash - Congrats on Leah crawling I hope you are well and enjoying your new class.... not long til half term!

Well we had our appointment today in nottingham, which went really well he is the only person/dr/consultant who has said yes there must be an explanation and we will find it and get you your baby!!!! Had scan and semen test and not much different to before so he wants to stick with ICSI and put me on a short protocol when we get there with 6 ampuls menopur and 150 (something else beginning with G I think)  as my egg production last time was a little slow.... so going ahead with immune tests first which I need to book and the results will take 3 weeks and then back for another review and hopefully there will be some answers and it will be all go.... So potentially the new year which will be lovely..... Here we go again! x Can't wait this time!!!! We have also discussed SET this time as if we get to blast which is what they always try to do I would be totally happy with 1 (having the twins already!) 

Anyway enough from me, love to you all
Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah - that's a real bummer hun!  Are you NHS or Private?  I wouldn't be happy with that time frame if I was going private, I'd kick up a fuss sweety.


Allimo -   to you, must be tough having DH so poorly again.  Wow, can't believe Herbie is standing now!  Might be walking soon!  Yep, definitely have a half day spare for you...could head to the soft play in B or the one in S?


Kazza - welcome to my week, Leah has a bad cough and keeps ending up in our bed kicking and coughing us awake all night!   


Gabi - glad you're feeling settled in Norway, I imagine it's a lovely country.


Jojo- How gorgeous are you!  Your clinic is fab...wondering if it's the same as mine (NURTURE), which is also fab.  The G will be Gonal-F.  So excited for you lady! xxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo - thats fantastic news, its so nice when they are so reassuring and positive, just what you need and it won't be long until the new year and you can get started, so pleased to hear,  its good that you are having all the immue testing first too.  

Oh dear so another 9 years of being booted in the head   

Tash - I hope Leah is feeling better now and you are getting some sleep   

I dropped K off at nursery this morning and they had to pull her off me, she was screaming and wouldn't let go of my top    why do we have to work for a living    I can't wait to finish work tonight.

Anyone heard from Thinend... I hope shes OK, sending      and    you and little one are OK.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Kxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

I'm loving being a mummy!  Still cannot believe that she is here.  She is soooo cute, can't keep my eyes off her!!

Hannah and Jo - hope that your next tx work for you both!!

Hope that all the little ones are enjoying their birthdays!  Don't know where this last year has gone to.


----------



## Kazza4

Where is everyone    hope everyone is OK?

Im on my second full week of work and am hating it    K is a proper little daddy's girl now and not bothered about me anymore which is so hard after spending a whole year with her, I only get to see her for a max of an hour a day, I def don't want to do too much more overtime, 3 days is by far enough.... I'll have to take her out and bribe her next week now to show her I'm better than daddy   

Still waiting to find a plumber to do our new bathroom, have had people in but never seem to hear back with quots    just want it done!

Any news from anyone??  Feeling very lonely on here, have you all moved to a new thread??

Kxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Kazza

Sorry hun don't want to make you feel neglected.... poor you must be horrible to be out of favour but I am sure daddy is enjoying the attention,,,,, 3 days must be nice as you still get the balance I am back working full time so don't see the twins much when they are home but then again they just want to be out playing now.... redundant apart from tidying up washing and feeding!

Still waiting for the referral letter re the bloods and getting impatient now..... 

Had a lovely weekend been down to a litte place near Ipswich called Christmas Hall which we hired for the weekend, it was my best friends hen weekend she is finally marrying her childhood sweetheart after 20 years of being together on the 18th dec - yeah new frock!!!! We had a wonderful time and so many laughs x 

Love to you all 
Jo x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!

I'm still here, just so busy!

Emily was in a routine, then at the weekend decided that she wanted a different one....being awake from 2-3am!  So now we are trying our hardest to get her back on track, but then they will put the clocks back in a few weeks! sigh.........

Emily is a daddy's girl already!  We are both about, so not like she doesn't see him all day as he is only doing a few hours a week, but she smiles at him and looks soo happy to see him.  I'm just here to feed her and change her nappies!

Jo - hope get your letter soon!  Sound like a lovely weekend you had.

Kazza - when I go back to work I have said I want to work 5 days, but finish at 3.30 as I don't want to only see Emily for an hour a day....might get what I want but there are loads of changes happening at the moment, so going to fill in the flexible working forms in after Christmas and see what happens!

Hello to anyone else still reading!


----------



## Caz

Ladies, now would be a really good time just to remind you of the posting guidelines:

*IMPORTANT! 
Cycle Buddies FAQ and Posting Ettiquette - 
PLEASE CLICK HERE TO READ *​
Please don't think that means you can't chat about your happy events - you absolutely can, and this is a general reminder to *all* threads - but please be sensitive to the nature of this site and those still awaiting their dreams to come true, and restrict detailed chat to the appropriate sections of this board

*Bun In the Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 
*Parenting Boards ~*  CLICK HERE 

Caz


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hey Ladies!


Jo - your weekend sounds lovely, just what you need.  How's the pre-tx prep coming along?


Kazza - L has been at home with Daddy this week, so I've been well and truly usurped!   


Caroline - ahh, it must be lovely to be spending so much time together, although I realise that DH would also prefer not to be battling with his health.


Hannah - how are you hun?  Have you tried to see if tx can start any earlier?


----------



## hannahDMP

Good Morning!

It seems a while since I wrote and feeling in need of of a chat.....

Kazza, Kaitlyn has such beautiful eyes! Yeah, I've kind of felt a bit wobbly about the IF in recent weeks, it always seems to affect me more at this time of year?? Maybe it's because this was the time when I was starting to gear upto IVF treatment in 2008, can't believe its two years since I found FF...hope you're well and managing to spoil your little girl, it must be tough having to go back to work, but at least you have a beautiful little peach to come home to and cuddle at the end of each day     

Jojo, yeah a whinge on here always helps and just to be understood. Am really pleased that your appointment went so well at the clinic, it must have been so reassuring for somebody to actually say there must be an explanation, that's a positive in itself. Am so interested to hear about your immune testing and the results, you have to keep us in touch with the findings hun          has the referral letter arrived for you yet hun?

Tasha, I'm NHS at this stage hun, but not sure that we'll meet the countys "criteria"    , but if I use this appointment next week as a stepping stone to potential immune testing and direction then at least I'll feel like it won't be in vain. If we need to look at going private after that, then so be it. Hope you and gorgeous Leah are well x

Caroline, you sound so happy and contented with Emily, sounds like you're taking to being a Mummy very naturally hun, am so pleased for you    hope Emily has settled into a routine again, 2am is soo early!

Thinend, any updates darling? Hope you're well   

Gabi, how are you hun?

Well, as I say am waiting anxiously for my appointment next thursday, I'm 32 today and the yearning to be a mother certainly never goes away. I've been awake since 4am, not because I'm excited to open presents!? Just lots of thoughts swirling, so thought I'd write on here, it always helps   

I'll update next week and let you know where this road leads me next!

Lots of love to all, Hannah x


----------



## Kazza4

Happy Birthday Hannah, I hope you are having a nice day and not feeling too low   have you got any nice plans for tonight with DP..... its only natural to have wobbles especially at this time of year when it brings back all those memories but next year is a new year and I'm          that its going to be your year.... I can't believe its 2 years either, where has the time gone!  I can't believe you might not fit the NHS's criteria, how can that be   

Jojo - have you got your new dress yet?  Christmas Hall sounds lovely and sounded like a fab weekend   

Caroline - I hope Emily is back into her routine?

Tash - How are you all?  Hope you are back in L's fav books   

Thinend - How are you?? Not heard from you in ages - hope all OK   

Hi to everyone else.

We are off to Great Yarmouth for along weekend tomorrow, my Mum is coming too so hoping it will be OK as Mum is a go getter whereas we like to chill out a bit on holiday so hoping we don't all drive each other crazy as stuck in a little caravan but should be fun so looking forward to getting away    hope its not going to be too cold, packing all my thick clothes!  Furbaby had to go for his booster today bless him, he hates the vets and sits shaking    least its all done for another year.

So looking forward to fireworks next weekend, I love going to displays all wraped up.

Kxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi just a quick one as cooking dinner.

Happy birthday Hannah!!!!

Yes Emily does appear to be back into her routine, but who knows next week once the clocks change!  Trying to put her to bed later and getting up later so hope that next week we will be back to normal...or not!   

Will try and post more personnals in the next few days....DH is having a biopsy next week on the new kidney as he is unwell...loosing weight, tired all the time, etc....so things are tough as I'm having to do everything at the moment!

Kazza - have a good weekend!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Happy Birthday Hannah!  Sending you lots of    and    that it will be your turn this year sweety.  Hope all goes well at your appointment, and things start to speed up. 


Caroline - oh no, poor DH.  Hope all is ok with his kidney,   


Kazza - have lots of fun in Great Yarmouth.  Yep, well and truly back as No. 1    Poor DH, she cried when I handed her to him yesterday   


JoJo - hellllooooo! x


Gabi - how are you and the gorgeous Philip?


Thinendo -   hope all is ok with you hun x


AFM - lovely half-term...L can now wave goodbye, and she's perfect the cheekiest toothy grin


----------



## Allimo

Just a quickie from me as dh is very poorly still, cant seem to shift this bloody pneumonia!  Think he may be back in QMC hospital on Monday, so Caroline my heart goes out to you Hun, I know how hard it is.  Take any offer of help you get lovely.

Happy birthday Hannah.

Tasha, sorry for not contacting you re catching up, as soon as dh is feeling better, must def get together.

Love to everyone

My gorgeous Mariella was 3 today, where have the last 3 years gone


----------



## Allimo

Ooh forgot to mention herby did 2 steps twice today, so proud of my boy who also finally has a tooth at 11 months!!!


----------



## Blu

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry I've been such a rubbish poster, I've been meaning to come on with a long post of personals for you all. Sadly instead I'm posting a link to bad news, our wonderful Mod Caz lost her beloved husband suddenly on Wednesday    . There is a page to post messages for her here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249521.0

Blu


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - completely understand lovely, really hope he improves soon.  Well done Herby!  Can't wait to see him again, he wasn't even crawling last time    And double well done to a toothy peg at last.


Blu - been thinking of you...I can't believe the news you've got for us!  I don't know what to say


----------



## Caroline S

Allimo - Hope your DH improves soon.  We are still waiting to hear as to when DH will have his biopsy.  He is starting to feel better, but has lost loads of weight.  Well done to Herby for doing 2 steps!!

Tash - good to hear that L is coming along well.

Blu - thanks for the link.  Don't know what to say, so sad.


----------



## Kazza4

Caroline - I hope your DH is on the mend, sounds like you've been having a rough time of it    hope the clocks changing haven't upset Emily's routine again   

Tash - hope you had a lovely half term.... how did you get the No.1 spot back, DH still firmly has his place   

Allimo - thinking of you and DH, hope he is doing better and didn't have to go to hospital.... well done Herby for his first steps and tooth   

Blu - thank you for letting us know, its such sad news, really makes you think, really feel for Caz and Ben   

Hi to everyone else.

We had a nice time in Great Yarmouth, weather was actually quite kind to us and we didn't freeze in our caravan.  We went into town one day, then to a farm, swimming, bowling and on rides so was shattered by time we got back.  I now have shingles    not sure how I got that, just very itchy and tired but fine apart from that, just hoping K doesn't get chicken pox off me now!

Kxxx


----------



## melanieb

Hi winter wondebabes

Ive not been on here for a while..
OH MY look at you all...... beautuful babies.. WOW
Ive started again with another FET.. really hope i can share some good news with you all soon!

love melanie b xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Ah Melanie!  Good to hear from you sweety...make sure you keep posting throughout your FET hun.  Lots of    coming your way xxxx


Kazza - not sure, she just seems to be a mummy's girl at heart    So glad you had a lovely break (gorgeous pic of the two of you), but boo to the shingles lovey   


How are we all?  I have 4 days off now, so very happy and looking forward to time with my bub, but not looking forward to Jazzy's distress during the firework weekend.  Wondering what Leah is going to make of them too


----------



## Caroline S

Kazza - glad that you had a good time away.  DH is loads better now.  He went into hospital for 2 night, back home now.  Looks like he had a nasty UTI which his body wasn't really fighting!  Emily is doing well.  The clocks didn't upset her too much.  Had a bad night on the Sat, but now back to normal and even manageing to slowly move her bedtime forward.

Melanie - lovely to hear from you.  Wishing you loads of luck for this next cycle!    

Tash - hope that you are having a good weekend and the fireworks haven't upset everyone too much.  We are looking forward to seeing how Emily reacts to them in the future.  Didn't bother her last night!

Allimo - hope your DH is getting better!   

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - Leah loved the fireworks, and seemed to keep chatting about them afterwards with lots of sparkly hand gestures    Jazzy has been okay...I think it's helped by the fact that Dylan now lives with my Mum (he does not like Leah   ) and he always barked at fireworks which stressed Jazzy.


----------



## JoJo35

Evening ladies x

Firstly to say my thoughts and prayers are with you Caz and your family I was so shocked to read of your tragic news and can't imagine what you must all be going through at this sad time x 

Hope you are all well - don;t you love these cozy evenings x Can't believe its a year this weekend since we got married it has just flown by - I have just booked a weekend break at Tortworth Court in the cotswolds it looks amazing so hoping we will have a fab weekend.  They have 2 AA rosettes so my hubby will be happy hopefully - (he being a chef!!!)  He is away tonight in London at the Q awards - you might have seen the asda advert with the ultimate steak pie - well I am so proud to say that is one my hubby's concepts that he developed for them..... every time he sees it on tv he makes me laugh cos he has to pause the advert.....

Allimo - I really hope your DH has recovered from his pneumonia..... and congrats on herbies first steps x

Hannah - Hope you are feeling a little more upbeat hun - I know what you mean about feeling a little wierd at this time of year..... but we must move on and keep hoping xx Our time will come x

Tasha - fireworks are so much fun aren't they lovely for Leah to enjoy them and not be scared!  

Melanieb - Hi sweetie - good luck with your tx be keeping everything crossed x

Caroline - Hope your DH is making progress - your bubba looks so beautiful!!! 

Oh I am so excited too got Take that tickets...... YEAH!!!!! The twins were mortified as I am going with SIL..... I bought a beautiful dress whilst at Cheshire Oaks for my friends wedding so just shoes and accessories......Since I quit smoking at the beginning of the year (for the umpteenth time) and this time I think I have cracked it as I had been a serial quitter for years...... I have gained a stone in weight so trying to be good so the new dress doesn't look too tight!!!

Life is good, we have so much to be thankful for and so much to look forward to and wonderful memories to treasure xx 
Jo x


----------



## melanieb

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your good luck wishes    

Jojo - see your going to care Notts! we really liked it at that clinic. only changed clinics due to moving house and had to transfer our frostie from nottingham to hull (our 1st family outing! lol)

just keeping you updated.. i had sET today! so thrilled that our remaining embryo thawed 100%!! lovely 8 cell. otd 29th nov which seems so far away.      trying to be positive.. 

love melanieb xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Melanie!!!!  Wow, enjoy being PUPO lovely x


Jo - you sound so positive and happy lady!  Am so jealous of your TT tickets, enjoy them!  Hope DH enjoys the Q Awards, how exciting.  Will have to look out for the advert.  Oh, and happy anniversary xxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

good luck Melanie fingers crossed for ya

i got TT tickets too lolol went last year when i was pregnant so didnt maybe enjoy as much as we should as it was 30 degrees and we were crammed in standing like sardines in a tin

well i phoned today and asked for an appt in new year to discuss FET but i have to loose 2 stone to get BMI to less than 30 (well that will make it 29) so am hoping that will make me be even better as im doing weightwatchers at mo just need more exercise!


----------



## Kazza4

Afternoon Ladies,

Mel - congrats on being PUPO, how are you feeling? Sending you lots of sticky vibes         

Tash - Glad Jazzy was ok with fireworks and Leah had a great time, hope you enjoyed your few days off.

Caroline - how is DH now?

Jojo - wow I can't believe its been a year since you got married, where has the time gone!! I hope you had a wonderful weekend away, the place sounds gorgeous, I love the cotswolds, what did you do??  Ah you lucky thing to get TT tickets, bet you can't wait.... ah bless the girls, keep those tickets in a safe place   

Shar - good luck with WW, not the best time of year to try to lose weight but hope you are doing well.  I always use Davinas DVD to lose weight, find it works really well.

Hannah - how are you huni?

Thinend - thinking of you and hoping all OK as always   

Caz -     

Hi to everyone Allimo, Blu and anyone else.

Our house is in a mess at the moment, bathroom half done but had a row with the tiler about leaving the plaster to dry out for more than 2 days before tiling so not sure when he is coming back as he had a hissy fit and our new conservatory is meant to be being started end of next week so its all go in our house.

I can't wait for Xmas and love putting up the decs, we always put them up the first week in December for DH's birthday, I just love sitting in the warm with fairy lights when its cold outside.

Hope everyone is OK and you all have a lovely weekend.

Kxxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

first of all, lots of     to Caz, it broke my heart to read the news.  Caz, if you are reading this, I wish I could say the right words to you as you have always done to all of us, specially to me with all my failed tx attempts. My heart goes with you and Ben.

Mel, I think by now you would have tested and I     for good news.  

Kazza,  sorry for not replying to your email hun, I was in Brazil and then got back to Norway and never seemed to catch up on all the emails.  How is K doing?  I also love the Xmas decoration, but we go away again to Rio as DH has to go offshore at Xmas so we are not putting any Xmas decoration this year.

Shar, when are you going for FET?  Good luck with the weight loss, I think there is no magic there, diet  exercise   unfortunately.

Jojo,  great to see you so   ! Congrats on the wedding anniversary, one year went so quickly.  Hope you enjoyed TT concert!  I am keeping everything crossed for you at Care, I have read that they are amazing, good luck hun  .

Tash,  how are you and cute Leah these days?

Allimo, well done to Herbie on the teeth and the steps, how is he and DD doing? Hope DH is fully recovered.

Caroline, how are you and beautiful Emily?  Hope your DH is doing fine.

Blu, thanks for letting us know about Caz.  How are you and the kids?

Thinendo, I hope all is well with you hun.

Hannah, thinking about you, hope you are doing well.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, we are FREEZING cold in Norway, it was -10C a few days ago and below zero every day for more than a week.  Phillip hates when I dress him to go outsind but quite enjoy being out even when it's so cold!  We were in Rio for my bday in October and I took P to the swimming pool and beach, he loved it!  I am now weaning him and he eats everything but doesn't want to leave the boobs  , I want to get to FET soon but I don't think that will happen as long as Phillip is still so eager on breastfeeding. He is a pie boy weighing 19 pounds already and wearing 9 months clothes (he will be 6 months next week).  His hair doesn't seem to grow though, that makes him his father's son, my two men are totally bald  !

lots of love,

Gabi xx


----------



## Allimo

Hello Lovely WWBs

Hi Gabi, I cant believe P is nearly 6 months old already.  Lucky you off to Rio, sounds wonderful.  Good luck with the weaning.  

Kazza, ho0pe the house improvements have continued and the tiler came back.  I cant wait to put up the trees this year.  Mariella is going to have her own tree, which we are going to buy after she has the second of her flu jabs on Wednesday.  We have been making salt dough decs, decorating pine cones etc 

Shab, good luck with the loosing weight, and praying that the FET goes well next year.  
My sister is going to TT too, lucky devil

Mel, saw your profile update, so sorry hun    , good luck with trying again next year

JoJo, hope you enjoyed the Cotswolds

Hi Caroline, hope DH is managing to put on weight and getting stronger

Tasha, hope you and Leah are good and looking forward to Christmas

AFM, hubby is back out of hospital again, and has put on 2 kg in a week, so hopefully we have turned a corner  .  Herbie had his birthday on Friday, wher has this year gone, and we had a lovely tea party.  He didnt really get to open any pressies as his sister was soooo excited, she said he was too little and helped him a bit tooo much.  She now says hes a toddler not a baby!!  He is now walking, its sooo cute, and can say mummy, dada, lella and ta

Unfortunately, i am having to go back towork in 2 weeks time as i dont thing DH will ever work again.  Having to go back 4 days a week, and am totally gutted.  Lella will be fine but am soo gonna miss my baby boy.  He is sooo cuddly and sucha  mummys boy.  But I have got to do it, so will just have to be strong.

Hope your all well and not getting too many colds!!

Love

Allison and Herbie


----------



## Caroline S

Sorry for only a short post.

Just wanted to say Allimo I know how you feel.  My DH is struggling to work 6-10 hours a week.  He is still not right and struggles to do anything around the house.  I will be back to work in May (after 9 months off) as we need the money and doubt DH will be working much more than he is doing now.  At least our DHs are here to see our babies!


----------



## zoie

Hi ladies soz not been around really will try to catch back up!! Can't believe how fast things are going carla is 7 months now and teething! She's such a great girl and very happy!! I've had afew probs with my chest but putting weight back on and all looking up!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Zoie - welcome back hun


Allimo - good news on DH, but not good on work (although Juliette is loving being back there).  I hope the return is not as bad as you fear.  Where will your LOs go for childcare?  Give Herbie a Birthday hug and kiss from me and Leah.  Will have to meet up soon, I'd love to see him walking and have a catch up with you hun xxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

boo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Boo back at you!


----------



## Kazza4

Hi Ladies,

Gabi - no problem, I know what its like as I'm the same... . I can't believe its so cold there    I do not like snow as everything seems to stop!  When you off to Rio if you aren't there already!  Wow Phillip is doing so well, is he still enjoying his food and have you managed to get him off the boob??

Allimo - how is work going?  Is it as bad as you thought it was going to be?

Happy Xmas Jazz, Zoie, Shar, Caz, Blu, Jojo, Hannah, Caroline, Mel, Blu.

Ive been ill for a few days and missed my work xmas party    still looking forward to xmas.  Bathroom is nearly finished and i love it, conservatory on hold until Jan.... building works are not fun tho!!

I hope you all have a lovely xmas and new year.

Kxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

Sorry for not posting for a while, DH has been in hospital for 2 weeks, but coming home tonight!!!  So happy to get him home.  Dealing with Emily all day is stressful enough, then my mum has been babysitting so that I can visit him in the evenings, back in time for dream feed at 10, bed, then up at 6.30am to start all over again!  I'm shattered!!

Hope that you are all doing really well and those LO's are still growing lots.  Emily was weighed yesterday and is now 14lb5oz!!

Jo, Hannah and anyone else looking at tx, hope that all is going to plan for you!    

   to you all!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - gosh, hope you get a restful Christmas hun! x


----------



## Allimo

Hi lovelies

Caroline, huge hugs Hun, I know how hard it is Hun, so glad dh is home this weekend though for Christmas. Make sure you take all the help that is offered.

Hi Tasha hope Leah is feeling better, and as a teacher guess you've now finished work for Christmas, lucky you.

AFM, first week back at work went surprisingly well for me, actually enjoyed it.  Herbie is getting better with nursery after a few tearful days, but now has his first nursery cold!!!  

Mariella is mega excited about Christmas, has now seen Santa 3 times and keeps asking when he is coming.  She has asked for a trampoline, and cannot undeerstand how it's going to fit in her stocking!!!  Really looking forward to it this year, as long as DH can stay well enough to be at home.

Kazza, poor you, hope your feeling better now.  My only Christmas party is with girlfriends after Christmas, which I am really looking forward to

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Allimo - hope that your DH is well for Christmas. 

My DH is doing so much better now.  He is even starting to help with EMily.  We are very lucky to have both sets of parents nearby to help so they have been taking it in turns to babysit while DH was in hospital so that I can visit and then since he has been home so that I could go to my works party and not leave DH on his own.  Yesterday afternoon we both went to a concert for the afternoon and then for a meal, leaving Emily with the in-laws.  When we got home Emily was in bed asleep!  She has been so good, but has become very clingy, so had a "normal" day.  We are going to my parents for Christmas Day, so no stress for us!!

If I don't get on before, have a great Christmas everyone


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - oh so glad work has been okay hun, and bless Mariella, I bet xmas is even more exciting when they understand it!  hope Herbie recovers from his cold quickly, and that DH is well for xmas.  Love and Christmas wishes to you all xxxx

Caroline - well done Emily for being such a good girl whilst you went out.

Wishing you all a very merry christmas xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi!

Hope that you have all had a good Christmas and wanted to wish you all a very happy New Year.

I hope that 2011 brings much happiness to us all!


----------



## zoie

Happy new year girls!! May all your goals and wishes be made xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Belated Merry New Year ladies!!!  Hope you all had a wonderful xmas, and that 2011 brings you all you dream of xxxx

AFM - fab xmas had by us...L is now pulling up, and tonight learned to cruise around her cot!  So she took an hour to settle!  But we're following a new sleep program and loving more good nights than bad at the moment!  May 2011 be the year we sleep for more than a few hours at a time!!!


----------



## Allimo

Hello all and happy New Year

We have had a mixed holiday, as dh had to go into hospital on the 23rd, and is still in, as his pneumonia will not go and got dreadfully worse so he had to have camera in his lung and then they had to remove puss from them.  He had also lost a dreadful amount of weight and has been told if he doesn't eat, they will put a food tube in.  This has started to make him eat luckily.  The children had a good Christmas though, and Mariella is very excited that we are going to have a second christmas when daddy is home.  They only have opened half there pressies, but that was plenty!!  Herbie has bronchitis and a temp, but seems to be getting better.  Lets hope 2011 is a good year for us all.

Lots of love

Allimo


----------



## Caroline S

Allimo - I'm so sorry about your DH. If it helps at all, my DH had lost so much weight that they talked about a feeding tube too, but it didn't come to that. He is now on heavy protein suppliment drinks and he is now back to his normal weight, his only problem is maintaining the weight. I really hope that your DH gets better soon and can get home to his lovely family


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Allimo - sending you big  , really hope DH turns a corner in 2011.  Enjoy your 2nd xmas xxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Happy New Year Everyone.

Allimo - so sorry to hear about DH, hope he is on the mend now and home with you all.

Jazz - Well Kaitlyn is copying Leah again    she has just learnt to pull herself up against the sofa and when we go in in the mornings she usually standing there waiting    glad you had a lovely xmas.

Caroline - I hope your DH is better too.

Gabi - hope you had a lovely xmas and new year, where are you   

AFM we had a nice but quiet xmas as my Mum had flu but it was nice having a couple of weeks at home.  We have builders in still doing the bathroom and conservatory, can't wait until they are all finished and out of the house as its a complete mess at the moment!

Very excited as just booked a couple of little holidays for this year so looking forward to them already, and also looking forward to being my best friends bridesmaid in June- I'm on a strict diet to fit into the dress she bought me!  Kaitlyn is also meant to be a flower girl if shes steady on her feet by then.

Love to everyone else Hannah, Jojo, Mel, Thinend, Mel, Shar, Zoie

Kxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - ahh, go Kaitlyn!  They're so alike it seems.  Well, Leah's saying a few words, so maybe that will be K's next trick, unless she already is?  Where are you off to on your holibobs?  I'm very envious, we're not sure if we'll get away this year with me working part-time...money is tight.

Hope the rest of you gorgeous WWBs are ok, it's very quiet on here


----------



## SHARBARA

am good ta 
on wretched night duty grrr
will catch up when back to normality


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Oh no, big   Sharon xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello all

Happy New Year and sorry for being a rubbish ff..... where does the time go Sounds like some of you have been going through a pretty tough time.

Caroline - Emily is looking an absolute beauty.... so sorry your DH has been poorly and hope he is home safe and sound and recovering.  

Allimo - Also sending you best wishes for your DH it must be quite traumatic for you.  Hope that things are getting back to normal x  Isn't it lovely when the little ones start to understand Christmas sounds like Mariella loved father christmas x unfortunately I think we have just had the last year with the twins believing.... they were snooping around this year under the beds and in the wardrobes so we had to be very careful...... I suppose they can't believe forever but seems such as shame - they grow up far too quickly.

Tasha - Hope you had a lovey Christmas sweetie and Leah enjoyed herself x 
Kazza - Hope the bathroom got finished and you are looking forward to the conservatory...xx We have also booked our holiday isn't it a great feeling to have something to look forward to. Where are you off to? We are going back to France to the same campsite as last yr with SIL, BIL and Niece which will be great company for the twins....

Not much going on in my world at the moment which is probably why I haven't been on - my best friend got married on 18th Dec which was lovely and they had it at Oundle Mill which was amazing.... Lovely Christmas with all the family mum is doing well but the cancer is coming back so think she might have to have more treatment sometime not too far away.... Twins are nearly 10 which is really frightening to think they grow up so quickly..... 

We have our chicago bloods booked in at care on 14th Feb and follow up on 15th Mar so keeping everything crossed that we get some answers at last and can get on with tx with whatever we need to help us..... Hoping with all my might that this will be the year.... x

Hi shar, zoie, gabi, hannah, hope you are all well x
Lots of love all
Jo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Jo,

Good to hear from you lady!

So sorry to read that your mum's cancer has returned...I really hope her treatment is successful and doesn't make her feel too horrendous.  

Ooh, haven't heard of Oundle Mill, but Oundle itself is lovely, so I imagine any venue around there would be wonderful.  Winter weddings are very romantic...wish we'd got married in the winter.

I will be   that your bloodwork gives you results that can help you get the right tx this time round.  I really want this to be your year lovely x

Love Tasha xxxx

P.S Christmas was lovely, and Leah is learning to cruise and talk now, so the cute-factor has increased again!


----------



## Kazza4

Tash - Kaitlyn is a little chatterbox when shes comfortable, as shes very shy, she says quite a few words now although not all we can understand    We aren't going abroad as can't really afford it either so just have a long weekend in a caravan in Clacton in April (Sun Holiday Special), we have booked 5 nights at a campsite in a tent in Dorset in June (could be interesting!) and a week in a bungalow in Great Yarmouth in July with my Mum, Dad and Nan which will be nice too, can't wait to get away and don't really care where it is    really hope you get to have some time away this year    

Jojo - Im sure your camping in France will have much nicer weather and surroundings than us    sounds lovely and I bet the twins love the adventure.  So sorry to hear about your Mum, I really hope that the treatment puts it into remission    Im glad its long until your appt now, I really hope you get some answers this time so this can be your year         

and No niether bathroom or conservatory are finished yet   

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Kx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - loving your new pic of K!  Too cute hun!  My friend has a static in Great Yarmouth that we can use, so think we'll head there this year.  We went to Dorset last summer, it's gorgeous.  We also camped in Wales, and Leah loved camping, mainly due to the fact she got to snuggle in between us all night!


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Tasha

Thanks for the kind words... yes lets hope I get something fantastic this year.... my friend has just had ivf for first time and successful I know she felt awful telling me but I am over the moon for her - I couldn't ever be that selfish to not feel pleased for someone else....  she lost one of the embryos and thought she had mc but there was still on hb and now she is about 14 weeks which is fantastic.

DH working late tonight he is working on new M&S range so big day tomorrow.... not sure if you have had one of the Asda Ultimate steak pies off the advert but that is my DH's invention he developed the product last year.... my moment of fame eh!!!!

Kazza - loving the pics and hey camping is the ultimate with kids and they absolutely love having all the freedom to run around and play..... we went to Barnmouth last year in wales the camp site was fantastic and right on the beach it was called Dwyrrfryn seaside resort.... not how you spell it but close!! Worth having a look if you can travel a little further afield - its only a coupld of hours for us to Wales so we are quite lucky x

Really looking forward to getting back on the tx wagon just hope that finally we get our dream.... time just flies and the years are rolling on..... heading very quickly towards the big 40 which is scarey.....


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Anytime lovely, you deserve lots of kind words and heaps of luck.  Shall be   hard this is your year!  And wow to DH's creation...so is he a great cook?  And more importantly will you get a discount on the M&S range


----------



## JoJo35

Tash - the last thing DH wants when he comes home is pies...... we never have them in our house as thats what he creates all day!!!! But yes he is a chef - hotels by trade but moved into development when the kids were born - more sociable hours!

Did anyone see that couple on GMTV I think it was that have had the new chromosome technique and successful twins after 5 failed IVF..... quite a breakthrough by all accounts x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

I watched it...absolutely amazing.  Was wondering if they post on here?  It will be incredible once the technique is available nationwide and at a fraction for the current cost.  But I think if I'd kept getting pg on tx but then miscarrying, I'd pay the extra to have the procedure now.


----------



## Kazza4

Hi everyone,

Its very quiet on here!!!    How are you all??

Well our conservatory is almost finished now and also bathroom just needs a few last bits then will be done too.  Had our loft insulated yesterday so its all go!  Can't wait to get the house back to looking in some sort of order.

Can't wait until our first holiday in 5 weeks, only a long weekend to Clacton but hoping the sun will be shining and will be a nice break.  Kaitlyn seems to have already learnt the art of tantrums!!  Think it could be frustration as she is still not walking!!

We also booked 3 days to Amsterdam in August as a couple for my birthday pressie which I am really excited about as never been before.

How is everyone?

Kxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

it is very quiet here, where is everyone?

Kazza, exciting to go on holidays, 5 weeks will go very fast.  I love the picture of K, she is so cute!!!  Well dons on the house, by summer it will be all done   Amsterdam is great, I lived in Rotterdam before moving to Norway and loved going to Amsterdam, it's a beautiful city and there are lots to do there. 

Jojo,  I really hope this year is your year, I hope you get some answers at your follow up, let us know how it goes.  Sending you        for your next tx.

Tasha, how is Leah?  I love her picture here, so cute!

AFM, I had a lovely time in Brazil with Phillip around xmas and New Years before coming back to Norway.  P is doing great, 9 months now, time flies.  He is almost walking but has no teeth and almost no hair!!!       The news is that we decided to start tx for the 2nd child as it may not happen as fast as we expect.  I   it doesn't take us another 7 attempts to have a second child, I won't cope with the rollercoaster again  .    I'm still in maternity leave so the time is right.

Hope everyone is fine.

Gabi xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello Gabi!

Wow, Phillip will be walking before Leah!  She's cruising around the furniture, and every now and then lets go, teeters, and then laughs hysterically as she falls over!

Good luck with your tx, I'll be   you have an easier time hun.  Keep us posted xxxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi, I can't wait for Amsterdam, shame you aren't out there any more, could have said hello    I can't believe Phillip is almost walking, Kaitlyn is the same as Leah and just doesn't seem interested in it at all!!  Ah wow thats fantastic news, I hope its not so hard as last time for you, def keep us informed.  I don't think we are going to try again until maybe early next year.

Tash - well our girls are the same with everything, I was getting slightly worried about K not walking so it has made me feel better that Leah is the same.

Kxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

kazza declan is the same crawls like 100 miles an hour will walk along furniture etc but will not walk on own he can if he holds my hand but i just think he cant be arsed lol


----------



## GabiFR

Tasha,  I think it's still going to take a while until Phillip walks on his own, he just cruises and crawls.  Still no teeth at all at 9,5 months!  Also almost no hair!  I bet Leah had teeth before P's age!

Kazza, are you back at work?  Is K at baby creche?  We also thought about waiting a bit to try again but with my history of tx and being almost 38 years old, I thought it would be better to start sooner.

I am stimming now and trying not to think as much about the tx.  I have frozen embryos in Holland that I can always go back for if this attempt doesn't work, but we thought the chances of a fresh cycle are higher and also travelling for FET with Phillip is not so easy.    I can't believe I am in the battle for getting pg again  .

love,
Gabi


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

wow gabi well done you on embarking again so soon

i have an appt re FEt on sunday!

im 13 st 7 now but need to loose a few more pounds to get to my bmi 30 ... but getting there

i was 11 7 prior to my last treatment it seems the older you get the harder it gets to loose the flab !

will let everyone know how my appt goes .

big hello to you all xxxxx


----------



## Allimo

Hello lovelies
Sorry for being AWOL for so long - I blame work!  I have to admit to enjoying it some days, but would still rather be a stay at home mummy.  Herbie at least likes nursery now, and doesn't cry most mornings now. I think Herbie is opposit to all the other wwbs, he is a demon walker, and even won the pancake race at nursery last week.  He loves toddling round the garden with his barrow and tools.  But he hardly says any words - just Mumma, dadda and Lella.  Think he said bird the other day, but that's it.  And he gets soooo frustrated when I can't work ouT what he wants.  

Gabi, good luck with the tx Hun, I know what u mean about your bod clock ticking and wanting to do it again asap, we did with DD and Herbie.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed.

Shabara good luck without the appointment on Sunday.

Kazza lucky u going on holiday soon.  

Tasha, bless Leah laughing at falling over.  Do you still go swimming together?  

Love to everyone - will try and keep up to date in future


----------



## Kazza4

Sharbara - so pleased to hear you say Declan is the same too, has made me feel loads better as some of the comments you get from people really was starting to get to me    good luck on your diet, its so hard isn't it... I have been doing the Dukan Diet which I am finding hard but I lost 6 lbs in two weeks so is worth a go if you need to lose weight quickly.

Gabs - yep I have been back at work 3 days a week since end of Sept and don't mind it too much, still miss K lots but she goes to my parents for 2 days and to nursery for a day so its nice she gets a change of scenary from me    no I don't blame you trying again so soon, and am keeping everything crossed for you hon, must feel very strange doing it again        we are thinking later in the year as my eggs were pretty bad quality so i don't want to leave it too long either.

Allimo - well done Herbie thats fantastic, sounds like he is a complete pro at walking now... they do say they are talkers or walkers and sounds like its true   

Just had a lovely weekend in Brighton, was so relaxing walking along the seafront with sun shining and K playing with the stones, didn't want to come back to work today.

Kxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

Sorry for not posting since the beginning of the year. I do read, just don't always get chance to post!

Allimo - How is your DH? 

Kazza - Lovely to have a few holidays booked for this year, something to look forward to. 

We are going to Washington to stay with friends in June, not looking forward to the travelling there and back, but will be worth it when we get there! Also going to Scotland for a week in September, followed by a week in Wales with my family. Its DH's and my BILs 40th birthdays this year, so having a family holiday in Wales! Glad to hear that your building work is almost complete! Must be nice to have it finally done!

Tash - Leah sounds so lovely! 

Sharbara - good luck with your weight loss, also hope the FET tx works for you!

Jo - Hows your mum? Hope that tx isn't making her too unwell. We want to go camping in France when Emily is old enough. We went when I was younger and loved it! We always stayed in caravans though which DH says isn't really camping, he wants us to stay in a tent when we go! How did you get on yesterday? Hope that you got some answers!

Gabi - Can't believe that you are having tx again! Really hope it happens abit quicker this time for you. 

We are going back for our last 2 frosties in a few years time. We are going to wait til the time is right for us all as it will be our final try. We talked about having another fresh cycle and if I could guarantee another BFP then I would happily pay the money, but feel that we wouldn't be able to pay after that and if it was a BFN, then I would feel that it was a waste of money. So lets hope that the frosties work! Would be strange if they did work as they were from the 1st fresh cycle and Emily was from the 2nd fresh cycle!

Sounds like everyone is doing well which is good to hear.

AFM - we are all doing well too. DH is very well. Loads of follow up appointments after his stay in hospital before Christmas, but his weight has stayed steady. He has been offered more hours at the nursery he works in temporarily to cover mat leave which is nice, but not quite enough so he is looking at another job, looking more about earning enough money, rather than a job he loves which is a shame, but needs must! I will return to work in May. Apparently part time&#8230;&#8230;full time is 37.5 hours a week, I'll be doing 32.5! I do get to leave early Wed and Thurs, then start late Fri. Its better than nothing, but with my job the hours have to be covered and I can only drop my hours if another part-timer picks up the extra hours!
Emily is doing very well. She will be 6 months old this week! She can sit up, has 2 teeth, has learnt that she can move around the room by rolling and shuffling! And has said Dadda a few times, once actually to DH with some recognition that he was Dadda! She then later on shouted out Dadda at church when DH wasn't with us! So was a one off!

Well that's all for now, will try not to leave it quite so long next time as I feel like I've written an essay! Hello to anyone else still reading!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Wow...it's suddenly picked up on here!

Sharbara - good luck for Sunday my lovely!  Declan and Leah sound like partners in crime...she crawls so fast, can walk when holding my hand but much prefers to crawl.

Kazza - it's so lovely how similar our girls are...we really must all get together and watch them play!

Allimo - good to hear from you hun, and so glad you're enjoying work.  Let me know if you're free at all over the Easter hols x

Gabi - good luck with stimming!!!!!  You brave lady!  And no, Leah didn't get any teeth until she was 10 months, and it's been a steady 1-2 teeth per month since then.  And her hair didn't grow properly until about 13mths...people kept thinking she was a boy.  Have my fingers crossed for you xxxx

Caroline - sounds like part-time pay for full-time work!  Emily sounds like a very active little girl, she'll probably be crawling before you know it.

AFM - I've hacked off all of L's baby curls in the hope it will grow thicker...not sure it was the right thing to do    Leah's vocab is expanding every day...she tried to copy everything we say, which is very cute!!!


----------



## SHARBARA

tasha 

should get our babes together sounds like a match made in heaven lol


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies... do I see matchmaking little ones already? Tsk! 

Just dropping by to say Hi and that I am thinking of you all and enjoying the updates, however infrequent! 

Gabi, can't believe you're going for #2 but wow! Loads of luck!     You know, sometimes the second is easier - they say your body knows how to do it. 


Caroline, doesn't sound like part time to me either! But good to hear DH is doing well.

C~x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Definitely Sharbara...we're not that far from each other xxxx

Caz - lovely to see you on here...always thinking of you


----------



## Kazza4

Caroline - lovely to hear from you, know what its like with not having enough time in the day.. sounds like you have some nice holidays to look forward to too.  Oh love a big party, sounds like that will be great.  So glad DH is feeling better now.  How cute that Emily called out Dadda in church    sounds like shes gonna be quick to do lots of things and will prob be walking before Kaitlyn   

Tash - ah how nice would it be to get together.  What does Leah think of her new haircut    we keep thinking about trimming Ks but Im not a natural when it comes to hair    its so lovely to hear them say new words... Ks new game is saying baby sit and just dropping to the floor   

Caz - Hope you are doing OK   

Gabi - how are you getting on with Stimms, hope you are feeling OK   

Hello to Jojo, Hannah, Blu and everyone else.

Im having a housey weekend, looking at paving stones, worktops, lino to get some ideas for our place.... just wish we had more money as still trying to save for next tx later this year.

Kxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hello all

Lovely to hear from so many of you and sorry I haven't posted for a while....

Gabi - I sooooo hope you get result first time - congrats on starting again so soon - you are amazing.... its taken me 2 years to get around to second go - although when we got married I did say we wouldn't but like you I turned 38 this week and just can't give up just yet..... good luck hun!

Caroline - Emily is looking a beauty really rosy cheeks gorgeous.... glad things are going ok with DH and he is much better I can imagine the last few months have flown by.... lovely that you are thinking about trying for a brother or sister.... x  The holidays sound wonderful and I am told that travelling before the babies start crawling or toddling is the easiest time so fingers crossed x yes camping is superb especially when you can guarantee the weather and the kids love it.... x  Mum is ok she hasn't had tx yet but has been struck down with a terrible cold which has taken the wind out of her but she carries on like the wonder woman she is.... off down to see them this weekend to cheer her up she sounds a lot better but me and DH will go and cook a nice meal for us all x

Kazza - Your weekend in Brighton sounded perfect - nothing better than a walk on the beach in the fresh air and cold weather x Kaitlyn sounds a dream and I am sure one day you will turn around and she will be running around and then the fun will begin..... Enjoy your housey weekend x  

Tash - Hope you have kept one of the little curls..... Its funny my niece had no hair really until she was about 2-3 and now its lovely curly and thick so I am sure it will grow eventually x 

Alimo - glad work is going ok and you are enjoying it as much as you can - glad dh is doing well x
Shar - Good luck with the weight loss x

AFM had my follow up app with Dr George at Care on Tuesday and results from immunology testing and there are so many things that seem to have added up to my body not ever being able to conceive or implant.... I can't remember all of the things he is going to give me but I do have raised NK Assay and high TSH and something genetic that means the embryo is not being accepted into my womb or affecting implantation - anyway all of which he seemed to think he could fix and already started me on some pills to lower the TSH which he said is something to do with my thyroid - will have claxayne, some sort of intravenous tranfusion and lots of other little tablets and double the amount of pessaries which he thinks I will need throughout if the tx works  (lovely !!!)..... so blood test in a couple of weeks to see if TSH is under 2 (currently 3.9) and then we can start.... YEAH!! Awaiting the treatment plan and he has suggested long protocol again to make sure my womb is properly ready.... I can't wait now and sooooooo hope this is our time..... I said to DH 15 years I have waited surely this must be our time!! 

Love to you all
Jo x


----------



## Allimo

Hello lovelies
Caroline, glad to hear your dh is well - so sad about his job though, I wish the good jobs paid well, we would all be so much more productive if we were happy and well paid!  My dh is slowly getting better, but the pneumonia has really knocked him back.  He is putting on about a 1lb a week, but still coughs loads and can't get warm - hurry up summer!

Hello caz, sorry we are giving you more work again!

Tasha, how was Leah having her haircut?  Herbie had his second cut yesterday, and hated the gown.  I had to cuddle him whilst he was trimmed, but he looks like a real little boy now!  I am off for a week over Easter so it will be fab to catch up, let me know which day is best for you and I will pm or text to sort out.

Hope you have a good weekend looking at what you would love to buy Kazza.  Why does everything cost too much?  we are putting up mariellas playhouse this weekend, which my dad bought for her, she says its pixie hollow, which is where tinker bell lives!


----------



## Allimo

Sorry jojo, post crossed.  Sounds like you had a good meeting at care, dr george is lovely isn't he.  Hope the drugs start working soon, I have everything crossed for you this time, 2011 will be your year!

Gabi, hope the stimming is going well

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Caz, it's great to see you here, and sorry for making you work.  How is Benjamin doing?  

Allimo, good that Herbie and Mariella are doing good and DH is putting on weight, steady and slowly, roll on summer!  We are also fed up of the cold (specially in Norway), at least it's getting brighter now.  

Kazza,  you shouldn't worry about anybody's comments about K not starting to walk yet.  Soon she will be running around and you will be going crazy!  Good luck with the housing work!

Jojo,  excellent news on your appointment, looks like you are having the best care and always good to find reasons for miscarriages or why your embies can't implant.  When do you think you will be cycling again?  Lots of luck to you hun.   Hope your mum is doing ok.

Caroline,  I bet  Emily will start crawling very soon, enjoy the last days of peace! So cute she is already saying "dadda!", what a cutie!!!  Glad DH is doing well.

Sharbara, good luck with your appointment today  .  Are you thinking of starting soon?  Good luck on the weight loss, it certainly gets harder to lose the older we get.  I live in a constant battle not to gain weight even with all the running I do  .

Tasha,  thanks for the good wishes on my tx.  I am already going   and that's before the 2ww started!  I bet Leah looks really cute after her haircut.  I think it will be another year before Phillip needs one!!!  

AFM, I had my last injection yesterday, will trigger tonight and EC is on Tuesday.  I am sooo nervous about this tx, really hope it works.  I am trying my best to stay positive  but am really scared.  This time we decided not to tell anyone, it's a lot easier to cope without people's comments.

Hi to Blu, Hannah and everybody else.

love,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - that's so cute!  Can't wait til L is adding actions to her words.  She's enjoying shouting 'byebye' at everyone who says it to her    Hope you had a fun housey weekend...really must think about finding some time to tidy up our garden now that it's spring.

Allimo - I cut Leah's hair whilst she sat on DH's lap...she was ok once she could see what I was doing in the mirror.  Will text you with some possible dates hun x

Jojo - how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It HAS to be your turn!  I'll be   !!!  Your new Doc is fab...I know because he's helped a special friend of mine, and she now has a beautiful baby girl  

Gabi - lots of   for tomorrow sweety xxxx

Love to you all xxxx
This lovely weather is very welcome!!  So good to get out every day, Leah loves it.


----------



## GabiFR

Tasha,  thanks a lot! BAck from EC had 16 eggs   Will get a phone call tomorrow from the embryologist hopefully with good news.  ET should be on Friday and I think I am going for 2 embryo transfer as I am too old  .
love to all,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Wow!  That's a lovely bumper crop of eggies!!!  Gosh, you could be having ET right now!?  Good luck lovely! xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

I had ET today, two top quality embryos onboard and 4 in the freezer.  Now the dreaded 2WW   I need to stay positive    !


----------



## SHARBARA

D is a monkey at the mo with food he usually eats all home cooked but wont at the mo so bought some ready made meals....no go

but then the little horror ate like a horse everything put in front of him at nursery on weds butr refused everything from me yeasterday







we took him to mcdonalds on Sun and he ate some chips and nuggets .... bad mother that i am just wanted to tempt him

think he is cutting the big back teeth tho

i have an intervoew for promotion on thurs not ready ...... got to a do a presentation entitled " what are some of the challenges facing maternoty services today....identify one area and demonstrate how this affects decisions being made in giverning the unit " yukkkkkkkkkkkkkk have done it lol just need to keep practicing, working tomorrow in kettering on a course from 8 till 6 on tues .... and 2 hr drive each way working wed and interview 0930 on thurs ... 9 applicants for the one job so not holding any hope

went to bourn and can start fet in about 2 months need to ring with next AF then wait is about 2 months .... gonna keep trying in mean time quoted success rate of 15% with fet .....................................









got to work loads extra to be able to pay for it .... never ends does it

hows everyone want to hear alll the news !

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - sorry not been on, so pleased your EC went well and wow having 2 super embies on board, you are now PUPO again    keeping everything crossed for you huni           

Shar - good luck for the interview, that sounds like a mission!  I hope D starts eating home cooked meals again, K went through that and my Mum kept saying she eats everything with them but not my food    shes better now, think its just stages they go through.

Tash - good luck doing garden... we got a quote for our patio last weekend, they wanted £2,300 just to do that without the turf or anything and its only a tiny garden so think we will either be doing it ourselves or leaving it now!

Allimo - I hope M is enjoying her playhouse   

Jojo - thats great news, nice that he is so positive about fixing anything he found, it has to be your year, you deserve it so much... I had raised NK and had to have steroids to surpress them... sounds like you are in the best hands now     

Quiet weekend for me again just up the stables and pottering around, I hope the sun stays out for the weekend, its been so lovely this week.

Kxxx


----------



## Caz

Gabi,  on being PUPO again.  and    all the way.

C~x

P.S. Never mind making me work - just lovely to see the thread picking up again.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - don't pay that!  What a rip off.  We've got a large garden and had the whole lot cleared, re-turfed and two large patios done a few years ago for the amount you're being quoted!  

Gabi - yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allimo

Gabi CONGRATS on being pupo, fingers crossed for the Yukky 2ww. Hope you get some time to put your feet up

Shab, good luck with the interview.  Oooh, good luck wit the Fet, hope AF arrives on time.

Kazza, everything always ends up so expensive for workmen to do.  Hope you had a good weekend with the horses.

Tasha,  hope u had a good weekend Hun, how many words is Leah up to now.

We have had a lovely few days as I have been off work. Went to the aquarium in Birmingham on Friday, it was brilliant, dh came and wew even managed lunch sitting outside the pub on the canal.  Both children had a wonderful time, so lovely to see them running about together laughing there hearts out.

Love to everyone

Allimo


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello beautiful ladies!

I've been ducking in and out of FF, reading and keeping track of what you're all upto.....Ive been quiet for a while as have been waiting to have something definite to tell you all.............

      DP and I have worked our way to the top of the pile again and since last July, have quietly been having various appointments, blood tests, scans, the usual! We've talked and talked and talked and talked and have decided to egg share. After my follow up appointment, way back in May 2009, my consultant at the Heath strongly advised I egg share then as my AMH level was high and through the basic investigations we've had done at the Royal Shrewsbury, again its been suggested that I would be a prime candidate to donate my eggs to other ladies, who, for whatever reason can't produce eggs of their own.
I've done a lot of thinking and pondering.........   going through everything in my head...the ethics of it and whether I could cope with the possible scenarios that may play out......we've had implication counselling which did help and DP and I have always communicated well with each other, so we are going ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are booked into the hospital for screening on 7th April and I'm hoping we can hopefully get started by May/June, I am so, so, so excited girls!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I'd feel like this again, but as ever, ever, ever, TIME is the greatest healer and am feeling really positive!

I shall be back soon, really soon with personals to you all and an update as to where we are................

Lots and lots of love, Hannah x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah - that's such wonderful and exciting news hun!!!     So, so happy for you lovely!

Allimo - well, she says Jazzy, Mummy, Daddy, Mamie, banana, apple, more, juice, bye bye, hiya, duck, baby, bear, and doggy on her own, and copies loads of others, especially animal words when looking through her books!    DH's family are from B'ham so we've been to the aquarium...it's fantastic.  Apparently the one at Hunstanton is also pretty good.

Gabi - hope you're feeling ok hun xxxx

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,  great to see you happy and ready to go again!  Good luck hun, sending you lots of     .  Keep us posted with your news.

Allimo, good news that DH is doing well and the kids are running around!  

Kazza, I hope you had a good weekend and didn't work too hard in the garden. How is K doing?

Tasha, so cute that Leah can say all these words!  Thanks for the PMA!

AFM, I am still quite positive, feeling normal but symptoms were never very strong with me anyway.  One week to test, it has to go fast!!!  
We finally spotted two front teeth coming out in Phillip's mouth, funny enough that it's not the front ones but the "vampire's"  ones       He also developed a very bad rash in the last days and it's almost bleeding, I tried bepanthen but it's not improving.  I use non disposable nappies and he hasn't had rashes for a long time, don't know how they came...  Any suggestions?

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Sorry just a quick post - Gabi - Emily got dreadful nappy rash when her 1st 2 teeth came through. We cleaned her with cotton wool and water, used vaseline and sudocrem. After a few days the rash started to clear up!


----------



## GabiFR

Thanks a lot Caroline!  How are you and Emily doing


----------



## Kazza4

Tash - Wow really, wish I could find some decent/cheap workmen!!  Think we are going to leave it until we have time to do it ourselves for that price as still trying to save for next tx at same time.  I hope Leah is doing well.

Allimo - ah sounds like you had a lovely time, I've heard that children really like aquariums with the fish swimming over their heads in the tunnels etc.

Hannah - thats wonderful news, no nice to hear you sounding so positive and happy, I will be keeping everything crossed for you, very exciting   

Gabi - glad you are feeling positive, sending you sticky vibes      its very common for them to get nappy rash when they teeth, K always does and it literally comes up over night, like Caroline says we use water when she does and try to give her as much "free nappy" time as possible and lots of sudocream and changing nappy more often, hope hes not in too much pain.  K did a few more steps this week so hopefully she will be walking soon!

Shar - I hope interview went well?

Glad its Friday, been a long week after losing that hour last weekend!  K took a few more steps yesterday so hoping she is getting more confidence.  Im also thinking of starting K with swimming lessons, does anyone else do this?

I've got a fairly quiet weekend, Im going to a baby shower on Sat night where you have to go dressed as a baby so that should be interesting, looking forward to a nice girly night tho.

Kxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - Leah has been going to swimming lessons for a year now, and loves it.  She can now swim a few feet under water, and is quite happy holding onto my shoulders whilst we swim, and is gaining confidence about jumping in.  I definitely recommend it!

Gabi - more


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWBs,

good news from our side, I couldn't resist and early tested this morning (11dp EC) and got a PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are so happy but obviously it's early days, I can't stop smiling though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love to all and thanks for your support always,
Gabi xxx


----------



## JoJo35

Gabi thats amazing news.... congrats am so pleased for you - wonderful that you haven't had to wait too long for brother or sister for Phillip xx good luck for the next few months and stay well x   

Hannah - so lovely to hear your news and egg sharing is such a great thing to be doing.  I egg shared first time round and had the same issues wondering about the future but the thought of helping someone else become a mummy too is wonderful xx it looks like we might cycle buddy again sweetie.... I am on thyroid tablets at the moment blood test on weds next week and if its at the right level will start dr on day 21 which should be towards end may......I know exactly how you feel its so exciting and can't wait to get going x make sure you stay on here and let us know how you are doing.  Good Luck!!!!!

Kazza - LOL you dressing up....sounds like fun enjoy the party!!!

Tash - how wonderful Leah swimming it sounds amazing you started her so young it makes perfect sense as they learn so quicky x  Hope all is well with you....

Shar - Hope the interview went well.....
Allimo - Your family outing sounds wonderful so pleased DH is getting better x 


Well AFM the twins were 10 last week which was just crazy and we had a rollerdisco party with all of their friends from school which was lovely.... they are getting so grown up but are still quite petite compared to some of their class mates.... scarey stuff to come with those girls I think..... Mum has had to have some radiotherapy and will be starting chemo again unfortunatley and she has been quite poorly but still keeps smiling bless her x Just waiting now for bloods on wednedsay and then can order drugs etc.... gosh its getting close.... please please be our time xx


Love to all
Jo


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - OMG!!!!!  Fantastic news lady!!! xxxx     

Jo - the rollerdisco sounds amazing!  It's probably a good thing the girls are still petite as they seem to grow up to quickly nowadays.  I look at the girls I teach and some of the 15/16 year olds could pass for about 10 years older than what they are...their childhoods just seem to slip away when they arrive at secondary school.  You know I'll be   that it's your time my love xxxx

Happy Mother's Day to us all - especially to those of us who are still dreaming of the day when their LO will be cradled in their arms...this day is yours...keep dreaming and keep hoping xxxx


----------



## zoie

Wow!! Gabi big congrats Hun xxxx
hiya ladies just popped in while it's quiet lol nothing much happening my end really carla is fully walking now!! And climbing everything she's got 4 teeth so far and is such a happy girl!! She's just turned 11 months god where does the time go?
Hope you's had a great mothers day xxxxx


----------



## Allimo

Just a quickie to say a BIG congratulations to Gabi, really pleased it's happened a lot quicker for you this time Hun


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

Just don’t know where the time goes, feels like 2 mins ago I last posted, but see it was several pages!  So much to catch up on!

Tash – Leah sounds so lovely.  Love that she is now talking and copying you!

Kazza – sounds like your house is never ending!  Hope that you can save for tx too!

Jo – sounds like you are doing much better with Care.  Thinking of you and your mum!  So hard to have that sort of tx with such bad side effects.  Hope it works for her and hope that your tx works for you too. You deserve some good news!      

Allimo – lovely to hear from you.  Sorry that your DH is still not great.  At least the weather is getting warmer.  Hopefully when he puts on more weight he will get warmer.  My DH did. At one point, at his worst he was wearing 5-6 jumpers with the heating on full and still shivered!  Now his weight is back up he has asked if we can have the bedroom window open over night! While I go to bed in bed socks and have a blanket on top too! Glad you all had a good time in Birmingham!   

Sharbara – D sounds like a little monkey, hope he is eating better for you.  Hope the interview went well for you!

Hannah – so pleased that you are ready to start again and I thinks its wonderful that you are going to egg share.  Hope that it all goes well for you!    

Gabi – Firstly – CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!  So pleased for you all!  Hope that Phillips teething and rash is getting better!   

Zoie – nice to hear from you.  The time does go so quick!

AFM – well Emily is doing really well.  Sorry for not getting back on properly, DHs brother has been causing trouble again, seems to be sorted out now, not really sure what it was all about!  Well this morning I signed my new contract, back to work in 4 weeks.  But on the bright side, I worked out my annual leave and as my leave year ends at the end of July, I will carry over a week and still got loads of time to take at least 1 day off every week til end of July and have 2 weeks off in June/July to go to visit friends in America.  If anyone has been on an 8 hour flight with a 9 month old, would love to hear any tips on how to survive! Plan to go with the flow, but will be happier when we get there!


----------



## GabiFR

Thanks everyone, now on the dreaded 3wW for the scan     

Caroline, great news on work and leave.  The long flights are not as bad as you can imagine, try to get the bulkhead seats with the bassinet, hopefully Emily will fit there at 9 months. Take some toys, her usual food/milk and a small change bag that you can easily take to the toilet.  P's rash is getting worse again as there are signs of 3 teeth coming out now  

Jo, I really hope CARE brings you what you have been hoping for for so long.  I wish your mum gets better and the treatment goes as smooth as possible.  My mum had lung cancer 11 years ago, we thought we were going to lose her but she fought hard, surgery, chimo, radiation and she is 100% nowadays!     

Allimo, how are Herbie and Mariella? Hope DH is doing better these days.

Zoie, well done on Carla walking at 11months!  I bet she is keeping you busy!

Tasha, thanks for your support always!  Hope you and Leah are well.

Kazza, hope you had a good weekend. Good luck with K at the swimming and next steps! 

Hannah, I am     that your tx is successful.  Keep us posted.

Hi to everyone else,
lots of love,
Gabi xxx


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - Cogratulations thats such wonderful news for you, so so pleased    hope you are doing OK.

Jojo - Rollerdisco sounds great fun    their poor Mum tho    good luck for your bloods next Wed, keeping everything crossed for this to be your year    

Tash - ah its great to hear you say Leah enjoys her swimming, wow that she can swim a few feet under water, thats amazing, Im def looking into it thanks.

Zoie - nice to hear from you, great that Carla is walking, time def flies by!

Caroline - good luck with going back to work, is very hard at first but does get easier    its nice that you have so much holiday to take, eases you in a bit.  My friend just went on holiday and not sure if you've booked it yet but she said its much better getting a night flight so they sleep most of it.

Hannah - hope things are going well with you.

Allimo - hello.

I had a lovely weekend at baby shower - was a lot of fun dressing up and having a girly night  I was meant to be off this weekend to Brighton with a friend but its been cancelled so having a quiet one which will be nice as off to Clacton next weekend for 4 days and can't wait - I hope the sun is shining like today.

Kxx


----------



## zoie

Kazza- I live in claxton Hun and the weather has been great!! But it can get windy so still have a cardi xxx hope u have a great time x


----------



## JoJo35

Hi All

hope you are all doing ok and enjoying the beautiful weather........

well we are finally on our way - 4th May start DR - drugs paid and being delivered on wednesday next week.... god I am so excited but have that feeling of OMG what if it doesn't work again...... intrilipids & claxayne along with loads of other things the list seemed endless...oh well bring it all on !! 

Off work for a couple of days and centre parcs at the weekend sooo looking forward to it! Last weekend of partying for what I hope will be a long time......9 months or so?? 

Have a great easter all sorry for the me post!!
Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo - try a couple of years    But so worth it!  All is crossed for you sweetness


----------



## GabiFR

Jo,  well done, it's great that you are starting again, sending you lots of       . Enjoy your days off work, take the most out of it, as you won't be able to have alcohol for another 9+ months!

Kazza, thanks hun for the good wishes ever,I am doing well just really tired, no energy to do anything right now! How is K doing?

Tasha, how are you and Leah?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I am 6+1 weeks today and my scan is next Tuesday, I am rather positive this time because I have had my HCG checked regularly and it's really high at the moment at 27dpEC it was 19564, 22dpEC 6021, 17dpEC 598, 14dpEC 134.  I am really glad that I convinced the GP to keep checking the HCG as I was afraid of another m/c and all my history.  It has been a long wait to the scan but I am calmer now.  
I am off this weekend for a girl's weekend in London and leaving Phillip with DH alone for the first time, I am sure they will cope but I am a bit worried though  

love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Hi!

Just a quick post...

Jo -     so hope that this is your turn hun!!  

Gabi - yay, glad all is going well for you!!! Oh, thanks for the travel advice.  I'm going to ring the airline just before we go to make sure that they know we have a 9 month old and check what will be available.


----------



## Kazza4

Zoie - thank you, we had a nice break in Clacton, was a chilly wind but nice to see the sun shining.

Jojo - oh thats so exciting, not long now..... hope you have a fantastic time at Centre Parcs, lovely weather, def make the most of it - keeping everything crossed for you       

Gabi - glad you are feeling so positive    bet you can't wait for that scan... oh lovely girly weekend away, where you staying in London and what are your plans, always hard the first time you go away but will be nice to have some you time and for DH and Phillip to have some bonding time too.  Have a great break.

AFM - Well K is finally walking (when she wants too) we had a lovely few days away in Clacton, going on the pier and beach, looking forward to another nice long weekend with the sun shining.

Happy Easter to everyone.

Kxx


----------



## zoie

Hiya ladies seems like all is well with everyone! Hope the weather is gd where u all are x 
afm- carla is gonna be 1 in two weeks really can't believe it!! Got her a bouncy castle with slide and some night garden bits ! Then gonna have a BBQ on the weekend of her birthday so should be nice! Me and Hubby have decided to try for another LO! Just doing clomid with opks for few months then if nothing then gonna look into ivf again but everything crossed the opks work!!!


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWBs,

Zoie, good luck on number 2 and congrats on Carla's first birthday, time flew!!!

Kazza, great that Carla is walking!!!  My weekend in London wa great, I did some shoppinh for P and two maternity tops, not much o buy here in Norway and everything is really expensive!

Tasha, hope you and Leah are doing well.

Jojo, not long for you and I am keeping evrything crossed for you.

Hi to Caz, Blu, Allimo, Caroline, Shar, Hannah, and everybody else.

AFM, after a long 3WW I had my scan today and saw one strong HB, what a relief!!!
The Dr. said it could be two, but I think he is just not experienced with early scans   (not that early - 7 weeks!)  and IVF, unbelievable!  DH and I are very happy that there is one strong embie there, hang in there Nano II  

love,
Gabi


----------



## zoie

Congrats gabi!! Wishing u a great and healthy 9 months xxx yeah time has flown by so quick but loving every moment watching her grow and develope x


----------



## Kazza4

Ah Gabi that is wonderful news, so pleased the scan went well    glad that you had a nice weekend in London and got a few bits.

Jojo - hope you had a nice time at centre parcs.

Tash - I hope you and Leah are doing well?

Kaitlyn is getting funnier by the day, now shes walking she seems to have got a bit more confidence which is lovely and is such a chatterbox, can't wait to take her camping now shes up and about.

Kxx


----------



## Caroline S

Just a quick post for those of you who are interested, we met DHs donor family yesterday! There was press, radio and TV there yesterday doing interviews with DH and taking photos of us.  It was very emotional but lovely day.  The interview will be on Look North West (Sky 97 today at 1.30 and 6.30.  The radio was for radio Lancahsire, but today radio York phoned to ask him to do an interview today which we think will be between 4 and 6pm!  Next week I'm sure we will make it big and onto Sky news or something.....DH wants his star on the streets of Harrogate! LOL!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - dammit, missed this post!  Let us know if it does make the news again next week, would love to watch!

Kazza - your description of K now she's walking could be mine for L    She struts around, so proud of her new-found skill, and bosses us all about, it's great (most of the time   )

Gabi - yay!  How exciting that we have Nano II to 'meet' in 7 months!!!  Congratulations lovely lady xxxx

How is everyone else?


----------



## Caroline S

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-13212570

http://www.thisislancashire.co.uk/news/8994228.Bereaved_East_Lancs_parents_meet_family_given_new_life_by_transplant/

Above are the links for the paper and BBC. Having a hectic and strange time....on Monday we are doing an interview for Real People magazine (LOL!!) and the Sunday Mirror are running an article next Sunday   its all very strange!

/links


----------



## GabiFR

Caroline, just read and watched the story in the two links. It brought tears to my eyes, what a beautiful story, plus Emily is so cute!!!!  Kepp posting the links, you are going to be famous soon!
love,
Gabi


----------



## JoJo35

Caroline - what a wonderful story it is so wonderful so see you all looking so healthy and little Emily looks such a cutie x Glad DH is on the mend - must have been quite emotional to meet that young mans parents xx

Gabi - Hope you are ok and great news on the scan - strong HB is fab xx

Zoie - How wonderful you are going for number 2 ..... good luck x

Tasha and Kazza - Hope your little monkeys are doing ok sounds like they are really coming on - can't believe how quickly time is flying by xx

Centre Parcs was wonderful the twins had a fabulous time with my nieces and although Mum is quite poorly with the chemo and quite sick it really did lift her spirits having us all around her.... Just hoping we will have some positive news this time that will give her the inspiration to keep going.  The dr thinks she has an infection so she has been told to stop the chemo this week and is back with the consultant next week.

A really exciting thing has happened this week which I have not told anyone (except DH of course) I have found my birth mother and half brother.  It is all rather strange I found my brother through the internet and we have spoken a few times - he is older than me which at first seemed a little wierd as I was given up for adoption when he was nearly 3.  He is very excited about my getting in touch and has told his mum about me which I think was quite an emotional conversation.  I know they will never be my family as such as I already have one of those and wonderful parents that are my rock but it is lovey to finally know where I come from and also having seen a picture there is definite family resemblance too.  

AFM on countdown 2 days to DR!!!!!!
Love to all
Jo x


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - wow, thats great news!  It must be nice to be able to get the answers that you have been searching for!  Hope that your mums treatment goes ok for her and she gets over the infection.  Good luck with this cycle!!!

Thank you everyone for looking at the links.  We feel that its important to raise awareness about the organ donor register.  Aparently there has been a significant increase in the number registered as a direct result of the publicity!  Today DH did an interview for Real People magazine!!  LOL!!  And there should be something about it in the Sunday Mirror this weekend - from the donor family and a small interview with DH

AFM - I'm full of cold and tomorrow is my first day back at work! Typical! Anyway, I'm only in for 1 day as I booked the rest of the week off!  Emily is also full of cold, so not sure she will be going to nursery for her first full day tomorrow, but DH has the day off...to do housework...so might have to look after her for the day!


----------



## zoie

It's my bubbas 1st birthday tomoz!! Can't believe how fast it's gone!! Hope all ok with everyone x


----------



## JoJo35

Day 6 dr jabs - going well - TSH still a bit high so upping the tyraxine x Hope you are all well x


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo, it's quite normal that the downreg messes up the levels a bit.  Some clinics don't even  measure them as closely, you are having the best care!  I am keeping everything crossed for you hun.  How are you coping with the hormones so far?  I hope your mum is doing better and the infection is better now.

Zoie, did you have a bday party for Carla?  Soon it's Phillip's 1st birthday, whene has tome gone

Tasha, hope all is well with you and cutie Leah.

Kazza, how are you and K these days?

Caroline, how was Emily's first day of nursery?  Hope the job is going well.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, I have been really sick, no energy at all, I don't remember feeling so poor with Phillip. Can't wait to get to 12 weeks and start feeling better. Next scan is next Monday, fingers crossed all is well with Nano II.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## zoie

Hi gabi hope you feel better soonx but sickness is a gd sign things are well x I took carla to the zoo then had cake with family when we got home x


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Gabi - Thanks hun yes I do beleive I am getting fabulous care this time and consultant is amazing.... day 8 today DR actually hormones are ok felt a bit emotional but all ok so far x DH is breathing a sigh of relief that I haven't turned into a witch!  Sorry you are feeling rough but all worth it I am sure x

zoie - your trip to the zoo sounds lovely x

Tasha, Kazza, Caro - Hope you all ok x

Hannah - are you there hun - hows things are you  any closer to starting?

Love to all
Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - an incredible story, what an emotional meet up, and such a generous family.  Emily is gorgeous, and it was wonderful to see the three of you looking so happy.

Jo - wow, that's incredible news,  Will you meet up with them?
Hope your mum's infection clears.
Keep us posted on your cycle...I'm   hard for you!

Gabi - lots of my friends who are pg with their second have found themselves more tired and sick, I think it's all the running around after a little one this time.  Big  

Love to you all...got to go and be a Gleek, husband has summoned me, sorry to dash off!


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - good luck with scan next week, hope it all goes well but its a good sign you are feeling sick although not nice for you    I hope Phillip is being a good boy for you    can't believe he is almosts 1! 

Zoie - Oh lovely, I love days at the zoo, sounds like carla had a fab day.

Jojo - glad you aren't feeling too bad and haven't turned into a crazy women, am keeping everything crossed for you         

Caroline - that is an amazing story and you have your precious little Emily because of it.

AFM - Ive been busy sorting out my BF's hen weekend next weekend, Im so excited really looking forward to a good night out although been bad on the diet and my dress is a bit tight now!!  BF was very upset yesterday as she found out she has PCOS and think it was a bit of a shock, she is now worried they won't be able to have children as they are going to be trying after the honeymoon in June and know it can cause problems.  

We had a lovely time at a friends wedding last weekend and Kaitlyn loved dancing all night although wasn't happy about us trying to keep her quiet and still for the ceremony part!!

Love to all.

Kxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - have lots of fun next weekend, and at least your BF has got you to support her. A lot of ladies with PCOS go on to have children xx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi All

Tash - Its been a bit scarey to be honest my half brother is absoutely over the moon that I have got in touch as he is an only child but has known about me since he was 17.  He is 3 years older than me.  I had an e-mail todayfrom Carol - my birth mother telling me a bit more about back then and she wants to meet - I really want to discuss it with my mum and dad first we are visiting next weekend so will have a chat with them then - I am sure they will be fine with everything they have always been very open and honest about it.... 

Kazza - You can't beat a good hen weeknd..... salad all week to get into the dress haha...... ?? Have a great time.... 

AFM - God fed up waiting for AF to arrive - although I normally am 32/34 days - 34 tomorrow..... hurry up!!!! Want to get on with it... Went to Wembley yesterday for the FA Cup Final - Not really a football fanatic but our chairman gave us the use of his exec box - it was amazing - we had Liam Gallagher a few boxes down and he let us go and take some pics and signed programmes..... a wonderful day - I was the driver as I am not drinking but sooooo would have loved to join in with all the champagne!!!

Starting to feel the effects of the buserelin..... hot flushes disrupted sleep and stomach feels like it wants to burst! 
Love to you all
Jo x


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo, I hope your AF arrived today and you can start stimming soon, very exciting!  What an emotional rollercoaster combining tx with meeting your birth mother and half brother, good luck hun  

Kazza, hope you enjoyed the hen weekend!

I had another scan today and the little one is measuring one day behind but nothing to worry, Phillip was always 1-2 days behind.  The little one waved his/her arms during the scan, so cute!  Next is the nuchal scan on the 25th, fingers crossed it goes well.  

love to all, 
Gabi


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Gabi - Yes AF arrived on cue how could I have doubted her..... day 34 on the button.  Baseline scan booked for Tues next wk and then fingers crossed stimming..... lovely to hear your good news and all well with the scan - are you going to find out what you are having?

Hope everyone is ok - very quiet on here at the moment xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Zoie - sorry hun, forgot to wish your bubba a Happy 1st Birthday!!!  How did you celebrate?

Jojo - Good ol' AF behaving and arriving on time.  Hope the baseline scan is ok on Tuesday and stimming can commence!  So excited for you.  Oh, and how did your chat go with your Mum and Dad?  It must be scary deciding whether to meet your birth family...how are you feeling about dealing with all of this whilst you're cycling?

Big   to everyone else.  Leah is a full on toddler now, tantrums, hitting and shouting 'No!' in abundance...time to reach for Dr. Green's 'Toddler Taming' (which is a fantastic book) methinks, but L has hidden it


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope its good news    how did things go with your Mum and Dad regarding your birth Mum?  Love the pic of the girls   

Gabi - so pleased all is going well for you, good luck tomorrow - let us know how you get on   

Tash - as always K is exactly the same, I might need to get that book!!  Also she is being so fussy with food now, can't get her to eat anything good for her these days!

AFM - Had a fab time at the hen night, still tired and feeling the affects of the drink and late night (although didnt fit in the dress so had to wear an old favourite), BF  had a great time and really let her hair down which was nice, she is hoping to get results from her blood test re PCOS tomorrow but is not so stressed now she has her head around it.  3 weeks this Friday to the weddings, can't wait.

Found out this week that our company are probably being taken over which will most likely mean losing my job so Im sad about that as I love my part time job but not much I can do, we should be hearing by end of the week, Id be gutted to leave here after 10 years   

Kx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Jojo, how was your scan? Hope all is well to start stimming  !
Tasha, I am not looking forward to the tantrums, but Leah is such a cutie.
Kazza, the hen night sounded a lot of fun, bet the wedding will be too.  Good luck on the job front, hope you can continue there.
AFM, the nuchal scan went great, the risk for Down, Patau and Edward syndromes is very low 1:38000, what a relief! Nano II is measuring 1 day ahead now, DH are very happy that all went well.  I am still very tired, Phillip hasn't been well, we had to take him to the hospital last weekend, he had high fever and the doctor said he had bronquitis.  He is on antibiotics now and a lot better but is very demanding of attention.  I can't wait to feel better in the 2nd trimester.

Gabi xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - glad you had such a good time hun, I'd love a wedding to go to!  We haven't been to one for a couple of years (we were the last of our friends to get married, so I'm hoping my brother will pop the question to his gorgeous girlfriend soon!!!).  L went through a fussy stage with food, I just kept persevering, and she soon realised she had to eat what I offered!  The book is fab...it had advice on all aspects of toddlerdom!

Jojo - how did you get on today lovely?

Gabi - poor Phillip - big   from me.  But such fab news on your scan hun! xxxx

How's everyone else?


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - so pleased your scan went well    what a relief.  Big hugs to Phillip hope he is feeling better soon poor thing.

Tash - oh yeah love a good wedding, hoping your bro pops the question soon    will keep trying with the food, all she wants to eat is Shreddies for breakfast, lunch and dinner!! (come on nana knit more   ).

Jojo - any news on scan and stimming?

Very horrible atmosphere at work as no-one knows whats going on and people off whispering all the time, hopefully will find out soon!!   

Off to Southend Air Show this weekend which should be nice,    the rain stays away.

Hi to everyone else.

Kxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi 

All going well - lining was 3.4mm and all quiet so started stimm Tuesday - day 3 today - feeling ok - 3 injections but of a nightmare but fingers crossed - can anyone advise on food.... I have cut out all caffeine avoiding sugary foods but is there anything that will help these lovely follies grow?  Hoping we get enough to go to blast x

1st scan booked on Tues next week and nurse coming to do intrilipids Tues pm - have the week off next week - we were going to go camping but the weather isn't looking too great and with scans and stimming not sure I can cope with it all.... have invited my nieces to come up and stay and we have the twins so a few days out might be planned x

Gabi - sorry philip has been poorly poor thing x hope he is on the mend - great news on your scan x

Kazza - Not had the conversation with my parents as yet - doesn't feel like the right time at the moment with tx and everything - been a bit of a shock really so thinking I will wait until it feels right.  Have said I don't want to meet them until its all out in the open give us all time to get used to the idea x  Enjoy the air show x

Tasha - Glad L is doing well - time is flying by - don't they grow up so quickly x  

Love
Jo x


----------



## Allimo

Hi ladies, just having a quick update - jojo, good luck Hun, hope things are going well. Make sure you take it easy next week and be selfish and think of yourself.  Good luck with Tuesday's first scan.

Kazza, enjoy the airshow, hope it does stay nice for you.

Tasha, hope you have a good half term week (not jealous at all!!) hope lovely Leah is doing well

Gabi, glad to hear everything is progressing well with bubba number 2

We are off to cromer tomorrow, so hope the weather is kind to us!!  We are also busy sorting out our holiday, we are going to Portugal at the end of June - sooooo excited, it's the first time we have been abroad for years.  Although having to buy 2 kids passports and renewing dhs (typical it's due this year) has cost £200!!!!

Love to everyone

Allip


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jo - I remember something about drinking lots of milk to prevent OHSS and eating brazil nuts for the selenium, which is supposed to be good for follies.  I did the milk thing, but only a mug before bedtime, and then my usual quota of very milky decaf tea.  Other than that, I just ate lots of fresh stuff and had a few treats here and there.  Apparently Zita West has lots of advice on this part of the tx.  

Allimo - hope you're having a lovely time in Cromer, and good for you going abroad!


----------



## GabiFR

Jo,  I never really changed my diet when in tx, obviously no alcohol, less caffeine, but I didn't change anything else.  Good luck hun, hope your follies are growing and you have good eggs at EC.  Do you know when it will be EC? How are you feeling?

Tasha, I will get the book from Dr. Green, I had Gina Ford for the 1st 12 months but need a follow up now.  I loved the routine from Gina Ford, Phillip is a very contented baby!

Kazza, hope you enjoyed the air show.  How are things at work?

Allimo, hope you have a great time in Portugal.  Are you going to the Algarve or somewhere else?

AFM, Phillip is back to normal and I am getting better from ms and being so exhausted full time, I am so happy to have reached 12 weeks now! My bums is starting to show and we are starting to tell people.  We are off to Brazil end of next week for a wedding and to see my family, I can't wait.  The weather here in Norway has been awful, it has been raining for more than 2 weeks, temperature ranging from 8-10degrees so depressing.    Tomorrow is Phillip's 1st birthday, can't believe, it seems that he was born yesterday!

love to everyone,
Gabi


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Gabi - Glad you are feeling better - I can't believe Philip is 1 that seems to have absolutely flown by x Congrats on reachign 12 wk mile stone and have a lovely time in Brazil - I am sure the weather there will be much better.... x 

I am with you really re the diet trying to be as normal as possible and eat a little more healthy but overall I am a big fruit and veg eater anyway x 

Had my 8 day scan - 10 follies all ranging between 10-15mm and some little ones about 8 - so continue with meds and another scan on Thursday morning x Also had my intrilipids today so lets hope that does the trick - by my calculation we will be going for EC Monday I think..... gutted though as if we go to blast that is Thurs/Fri and I have TT tickets for Saturday night...... so not sure I will be able to go..... Absolutely praying that I will be allowed but I am doubtful.... don't want to jeopardise anything once they are back on board.  My SIL has already bagsied the ticket if I can't go......

Hope everyone else ok x 
Jo x


----------



## Kazza4

Happy 1st birthday Phillip    have a great day.

Jojo - good luck with your scan tomorrow          keeping everything crossed for you that its all good and that you can get to TT too.

Kx


----------



## GabiFR

Thanks Kazza!
Phillip got some balloons and a big happy birthday at my gym today (he stays in the baby care there every day).  But we'll have a cake on Sunday and some more celebrations when we get to Rio.

Jojo, good luck tomorrow with your scan, hope the follies are growing nicely.


----------



## Allimo

Happy 1st Birthday Phillip xxxx

Good luck wi the scan jojo - sounds good so far


----------



## JoJo35

Happy birthday Philip for yesterday x

Quick one from me - scan this morning all good hcg tonight and ec on Sat morning - keep everything crossed for me WWB's xxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Will be thinking of you, good luck Jojo            xxx


----------



## GabiFR

Excellent Jojo! Enjoy the drugs free day today and let us know how it goes tomorrow.         for good follies and excellent eggs!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo - so excited for you hun!!!!  Sending you lots of   and   my lovely xxxx

Gabi - Happy 1st Birthday to Phillip, and wishing you a lovely time in Rio!

Love to all you lovely WWBs...I'm   hard we'll have a new WWB bubba on the way soon - good luck Jojo! xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - loads of luck for you hun!!     

Gabi - happy 1st birthday to Phillip!!


----------



## JoJo35

Hi all thanks for all the positive vibes x we got 6 eggs a little disappointing but embryologist said all looked very good so fingers crossed they inject some good little
Boys and we will wait for the call tomorrow x looks like et will be tues unless by some miracle we get to blast x


----------



## Allimo

Well done jojo, hope they are nicely dividing, good luck praying for all your little embies

Love allimo


----------



## JoJo35

Thanks to everyone x Not brilliant news out of the 6 only 3 were mature enought and out of those only 2 have fertilised so ET will def be Tues - I am trying to stay positive as we are in exactly the same position as last time and know it only takes 1 - just hoping all the other drugs will ensure that I don't reject them x Last chance seems to be slipping away a little but its not over yet so will try and stay strong.

Feeling a bit disheartened and am going to take the week off sick to rest after ET and give us the best chance x Sorry for the me post x

Jo x


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo,
try to be positive hun, just try to be positive for now, and I am sending lots of          .  There was a lady in my 1st pg thread who had 1 embryo transfered after poor fertilization and she had identical twins   .
Get some rest now and be strong for tomorrow at ET.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo, I am really    for you that those 2 embies are doing really well, do you know what quality they were and how many you are having put back?  Hoping you are trying to keep positive and best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Gabi/Kazza - Thanks for the kind words - had the call today both grade 2 one is 2 cell and one is 4 cell so nothing more can be done but wait.... booked in at 10.30am tomorrow for ET - hope they continue to grow and feel a bit better today - going to have a lovely afternoon nap..... 

Jo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo, my lovely, I know it's hard, but try not to be too disheartened - only 2 of my 17 eggs made it to the final stage that your 2 are up to...the number of eggs rarely makes a difference (I'm sure the drugs can make you produce lots that they can't actually use).  Good idea to take the rest of the week off - I did the same after ET.  Will be thinking of you and   hard!   xxxx


----------



## Allimo

Good luck tomorrow jojo, will be thinking of you.  My et at care was fab, they really make you relaxed, and don't rush you through!!!  Make sure you have a good rest next week, glad you have the time off.

Love

Allimo


----------



## JoJo35

Hi Allimo - Thanks hun you were right it was a realy nice experience I had Maha she was lovely - so much better than at LWH that was an awful and painful experience but this was really easy.  The embies looked good she said little bit of fragmentation but lovely uniform cells one was a 7 cell and one was 5 cell x OTD 22nd June - seems like ages to wait but here we go...... 

Tash - Thanks for the reassurace I am so much more positive now that they are on board and I am so glad to have the week off I can't stop sleeping.....not sure if its the steroids or the extra drugs but I can't do much before feeling exhausted.

Kazza - They were grade 2 because of the slight fragmentation but they said they looked lovely.  DH was really hoping we got to blast so we would go for SET as he is quite scared about the prospect of twins again..... but as there were only 2 we decided we might as well go for it and have them both put back (or I did as he wasn't there!! haha) x

Gabi - Hows the bump coming on hun? Thanks for the positive vibes x Need sticky ones now..... 

Thanks for all you support as ever x


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo, that all sounds positive, so pleased they are back where they belong, I would have had them both put back too, sending lots of sticky vibes to you.  Take care and enjoy your week off.

I am off camping tomorrow and not back in work for 2 weeks so will be awol for a while but will be thinking of you and        for you.

Hoping the weather cheers up a bit as going to be very cold in the tent at night otherwise    really looking forward to a nice break from work and hoping that K enjoys her first camping trip.

Love to Everyone.

Kxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Kazza = Have a wonderful holiday - where are you going camping? very jealous we were going to go half term but the weather was awful plus it was scans etc.....hope the weather picks up for you x I am sure K will absolutely love it - but I bet she will be up early I would think.....Take care and lots of love x


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo, I am so happy for you, and congratulations on being PUPO!  Take good care of yourself now, get some rest and think positive!!!
I am        for you.

Kazza, enjoy camping!
We are off to Rio tomorrow, 20 hour trip, not looking froward to it, but we'll get to rest when we get there.  My bump is already showing and I am finally feeling a little bit better.  Going for a scan next week while in Rio, I'll be 14 weeks so hopefully get to know if it's a boy or girl.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo - congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!!!      Sending you lots of sticky vibes my lovely, put your feet up, watch lots of films/read books you've always been meaning to, and relax!  Hope the 2ww flies by  

Kazza - happy camping hun, hope the weather improves!

Gabi - good luck with your journey, hope Phillip is ok.

AFM - L is back to very early wake ups!  Less than 5 hrs sleep last night    (I went out for a meal and didn't get to bed until midnight!), so I'm shattered!


----------



## Allimo

CONGRATS on being pupo jojo, DD is from a beautiful grade 2 embie! Glad it went well, fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks, hope your dh is spoiling you rotten.

Having a wonderful holiday camping kazza, we loved it last year, it's just so relaxing and peaceful.

Wow, Rio, lucky you Gabi, hope the flight is ok, and the scan goes well.

Hope you get a better night Tasha, why is it when we stay up late, they wake early to get us back?!

Love

Allimo


----------



## JoJo35

Hi ladies - only 3 sleeps to go until OTD.... been good so far resisted temptation to even buy tests until today.... DH keeps laughing saying I won't last the day but I am determined.... Had AF like symptoms yesterday but all gone again today and all seems ok..... keeping everything crossed x Hope I have some good news soon xx


----------



## JoJo35

OTD tomorrow am not sure how I have managed to not test but hoping this is a good sign x thanks for all your support as ever ladies xx


----------



## Allimo

Everything crossed for you tomorrow JOJO, really am praying you get your BFP, you s deserve it.

Love

Allimo


----------



## JoJo35

BFN! no words x had been so sure this would be our time x


----------



## Allimo

Jojo, I am so so sorry Hun for you and DH, life can be so cruel. Bigs hugs to you both, I hope your drinking a large glass of wine this evening!  Lots of love


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo- oh lovely one, I know there is nothing I can say...thinking of you both and hoping you're being looked after xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Thanks ladies its been a further rollercoaster as when I called care they were very surprised i had not had a bleed in any form particularly as I had 2 put back so have advised carrying on with meds and retest on Saturday incase of late implantation.....not holding out much hope but  I suppose you never know..... anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo - a friend of mine had treatment early this year and she tested Neg on her test date but three days later did get a positive..... I am keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - I'm so sorry hun, although I do hope so much that the BFN will turn into a BFP for you!
Sorry for not posting in ages.  Just so busy now that I'm bakc at work.  Going on holiday for 2 weeks to Washington, so fingers crossed we all get there ok....have taken on board loads of advice from friends with babies and you lot, so hope we are prepared!


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo,

I am so sorry for you       .  I do hope the BFN can turn to a BFP for you.

Lots of love,
Gabi

PS: Caroline, try not to panic in the long flight, the 20 hour+ trip with Phillip from Norway to Brazil was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be, if you need any more tips, let me know. Enjoy Washington!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo - is no news good news hun?  God, I hope so!


----------



## JoJo35

Hi tash no sorry BFN x totally gutted not sunk in yet mum also back in hospital and quite poorly so in all a completely rubbish week x

Thanks to all you wwb's for your support over the last couple of years now it's time for me to move on and get a handle on the fact I will not have children which won't be easy x going to have some counselling and try and look forward to the future with my wonderful dh and his girls x


----------



## GabiFR

Jojo,
     this is so hard.  We are here for you if you need us.
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Kazza4

Jojo Im so sorry, it really is unfair and it must be very hard what you are going through now,  I hope your Mum is OK and thinking of you always, as Gabi said we are here for you for anything      xx


----------



## Caroline S

Jo - thinking of you hun!   so sorry.

Gabi - thanks for you advice...the flight was fine.  She was the best behaved baby coming here.  The drive down to Heathrow was awful though as it was in a heatwave with no aircon!  But we made it and she has not been affected by the time difference!  So hope that the return flight next week will be just as easy!


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello lovely ladies,

its been a while since I last wrote and I have to start by sending you my love Jojo. Ive just scanned the most recent pages and read your news    the last time I did treatment, we all shared the journey together and even though quite some time has gone by, I'm right back there with you and just simply understanding. My thoughts are with you sweet.





I just wanted to touch base with you all, I can't believe how all your baby bundles have grown into such beautiful little people, it's scary how time keeps chugging along, full steam ahead!
I am about to start my second attempt at IVF......its been a while and surprising how apprehensive I feel at getting back on the rollercoaster. It's a scary ride eh? Nothing ventured, nothing gained I guess.
I cant be too specific with dates, but I am awaiting Julys AF. Begin down regulating in August and will be looking to September for egg transfer.
Ill have to do a bit more reading before I can do any personals but as always, lots of love guys...you're never a million miles away from my thoughts   

Hannah x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - lovely to hear from you.  Lots of luck for this next tx!
Well we made it home, again, no ploblems.  Think we took on board everyones advice and it worked! So thank you!  Emily is now back to normal sleepwise.  Not too bad really, she came home with a cold so most of the waking up in the night I think was due to that!
Jo - thinking of you and your mum hun! xx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Hannah, good luck to you in you tx hun, I       that this is your turn     .

Caroline, glad all went well in the flight and she is back on the UK time zone.  Did you get lots of great shopping done in the US?  For me, it's for sure the best place to shop, so much cheaper than anywhere else and lots to chose from   .  Too bad it's so far from Norway  

Kazza, how is K doing? How was the camping trip?  Hope you are enjoying the summer.

Jojo, hope you are doing well   .

Tasha, hope all s well with you and Leah.

AFM, very happy that we are having a girl   , all going well in the pregnancy.  Just back from Brazil, we had a great time, but the trip back was long, it took Phillip and I about 24 hours to get home, the flight was late, we missed the connections and had to be rerouted to get back to Norway, total of 3 flights, I was exhausted when we got back home.  We are finally recovered, Phillip just got over the jet lag  .  He is still not walking but almost there...

lots of love to everyone,

Gabi xx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi everyone
sorry have been absent work work work lol grrrr
lovely to hear from you Hannah
Jo JO hope your doing ok
AFM prob doing FET in sept/oct had a horrid summer with sinusitois which took 3 months to clear grrrrrr
D has started having the odd tantrum so naughty spot has been implemented lol but seems to work 
better go just up from working a night shift yuk!
lovr to you all Gabbi, Caroline, Tasha, JoJo, kazza and hannah and sorry to anyone who i have forgotten but love to you too


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello Girls,

Gabi, just reading your signature and gosh you've been busy whilst I've been away! Have always admired your determination and resilience, always draw strength from other peoples stories and you're right up there! Congratulations hun on your news, you must be thrilled! x

Hello Sharbara! Lovely to hear from you hun....smiled to myself about you having to use the naughty spot for your little one, crazy to think you've reached that stage already    best of luck with FET honey, keep us updated x

Lots of love to you all, what a lazy sunday this has turned out to be....we were meant to be going to watch my D/B horse run in County Durham, but unfortunately it had to be cancelled due to all the rain, remind me, is this meant to be Summer time?

Hannah x x x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

JoJo - so sorry my love...be gentle on yourself.  Sending your Mum big   too...you know where I am hun xxxx

Hannah - lovely to have you back hun!  Wishing you lots of strength and   for your next cycle xxxx

Gabi - congrats on your girl!  

AFM - final week at work, and lots of trips and leaving parties, so life is manic.  Looking forward to my new job and our move next week, but leaving behind my amazing students and colleagues is tough...


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - so lovely to hear from you and so pleased that you feel ready to try again, I will be keeping everything crossed for you       

Caroline - so pleased both your flights went well.

Gabi - Ah congrats on having a pink one to add to your family    that trip sounds awful tho!  We had a fantastic time camping thanks huni, it was so much fun and K loved sleeping in the tent.

Sharbara - hope you are feeling better now, 3 months of that sounds horrible.... good luck with FET... we have discussed when to start tx again but thinking maybe early next year.

Jazz - I hope your crazy week goes by quickly so you can relax a bit soon.

AFM we had an amazing time camping in Weymouth, the weather was great for most of the time except one day we had a storm but was actually quite fun, Kaitlyn loved living in the tent for a week and had a great time staying up late every night at the clubhouse.

We are actually off again on Friday for a week at Potters in Great Yarmouth with my parents and nan which will be nice, looking forward to getting cooked for for the whole week, think I might roll home tho with 3 meals a day to chose from lots of nice food!

Very sad at work, everyone is moving to the new office this weekend and there will only be about 10 people in my office left after the merge so not looking forward to coming back to an empty office after our holiday!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## SHARBARA

aww tash sounds super busy
whereabouts are you moving to?
i wish you li=uck when we moved we decided to DIY it never again its a removals firm for us next time lol i was so covered in bruises lol


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Not moving far - just 4 miles away, into my DH's school (we'll be managing the boarding house)...we're moving into a flat on the third floor, so have persuaded DH to get a removals firm!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jazz 'n' Dylan - just taken over modding of this thread and just wanted to say HI!!!!!  Give Leah a huge hug from me!   


Hope you are all doing ok, good luck with the move!

Sue


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Ladies, 

Just a quick hello   

Tasha, thank you for the    am really praying this time we will be lucky        you sound busy with your move? Hope you're all well hun x

Hi Kazza, thank you sweet for your    too. How are you? Hope you're enjoying your holiday with family. Kaitlyn looks a proper girly girl!    Hope work is ok when you return. x

Hello Wraakgodin    , nice to have you here! Where is the lovely Caz?

Well a/f arrived on Sunday and I phoned the hospital to let them know. I have a rough schedule to follow which begins in mid August with downregging and looking to mid September for ec/et all being well. I'm    hard this works for us.

Lots of love as always girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

p.s. Thinking of you Jojo, really hope things are getting a little easier and your Mum is ok?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hannah, this thread has been transferred to "Long Term Chat Buddies" section.  There has been a huge clean up of all sections and threads like this have been moved.  Obviously this isn´t a cycling group, so you don´t really belong in  the cycling section, but we do appreciate that you do want to stay in touch with each other, so we have created this section so you can keep  chatting!  So now I am looking after you!   

Sue


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,  good luck, I am    this is your turn. Keep positive!

Jojo, hope your mum is doing better, thinking of you.

Sue, do you have news from Caz? Hope she is doing fine.

AFM, I am more than half way and feeling Nana moving all the time.  Phillip is well, I am have been taking him swimming but it's a nightmare to get him out of the pool   , he is still not walking lazy boy.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Gabi, thank you soooo much hun! I'm thrilled for you to be expecting a pink one     

Jojo, thinking of you and wondering how things are?

Tasha, hope the moving is going ok hun?

Kazza - x

Sharbara - x 

Caroline - x

Love to all the WWBs

Hannah xxx

p.s. I'm just waiting to get started.....12 days to go before d/reg injection.....


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hey Sue!  Lovely yo have you on board with us and looking after us...it's been so long since we chatted.  I've passed on your hug to my little ball of love and tantrums (toddlers!).  And how is your LO?

Hannah - fab news...you must keep us updated on each part of your cycle, you know we're   for you lovely one xxxx  Move has gone extremely well, and Leah has taken it all in her stride...just need to get everything unpacked so we can have some early nights and I can stop being so cranky with Leah in the mornings!

Gabi - ahh, P must like being Mummy's baby still!

Kazza - what's K up to now?  No doubt the same as L!  

Caz - if you see this...     miss you!

Right...another tantrum storm is brewing...catch up soon my lovelies


----------



## Wraakgodin

Gabi2009 – yes, I “see” Caz around on the boards and she is ok.  I will tell her you asked about her.

Jazz ‘n’ Dylan – OMG, I can´t believe Leah is nearly 2!  Well, I can´t believe that Isabella is nearly 2 either!  Doesn´t time go quickly!  Yes, she is doing well, into absolutely everything and can´t turn our backs on her for a millisecond, especially if she has a felt tip in her hand!!!  Oh, her and DH have just got back, they went to release a grasshopper that found its way into the house, DH let it out of the box, it ran away, Isabella chased after it and stood on it!  RIP grasshopper!!!

Sue


----------



## Kazza4

Hi Sue thanks for looking after us   

Gabi - Can't believe you are half way through already, time just flies, hope you are still feeling OK and not too tired with looking after Phillip too.  Kaitlyn didn't walk until she was 18 months but in hindsight Im actually quite please coz as soon as she started walking she kinda grew up in a way, its nice they stay babies as long as poss   

Hannah - 10 days to go, bet you just want to get started now   

Tash - Oh dear Leah is having the tantrums, its quite amazing how such LOs can get so angry isn't it!  Kaitlyn is doing really well, shes had the odd tantrum but not too bad so far..... we can have proper little conversations with her now which I love and she repeats everything you say, I still find it amazing how they learn so quickly!

Hi Shar, Caroline and Jojo

AFM - we had the best holiday at Potters, such a lovely place to go there is just so much to do there that we was busy every day with archery, rifle shooting, pistol shooting, golf, table tennis, swimming, bowles which is good coz the amount of food I consumed was out of this world    fry up for brekkie, 3 course meal at lunch and dinner then a bottle of wine each night, it was  my idea of heaven.... will def be going back when I can afford it!

Work is pretty rubbish, very quiet with not much to do and feel a bit left out now all my mates have moved to new office but hey I still have a job for the moment.

So pleased Friday is here, roll on 4.20 - leaving early to take furbaby to the vets as think he may have fox mange and he is very uncomfortable   

Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello lovely WWBs, 

Sue, thanks for looking after this beautiful thread and sincerely hope Caz is doing ok, please send her my love too. Your story about the grasshopper made me smile, it's the simplicity and pure excitment that is so precious.

Tasha, your words made me cry, it means so much to know others are thinking. Hope little Leah is feeling a bit happier and not thinking to have too many more tantrums, bless her     

Kazza, absolutely right, I can't wait to get started...I'm going    , well a bit more than before perhaps      . Love hearing about Kaitlyn learning to talk, you must be in awe. Glad you had a lovely holiday, sounded super chilled. Really hope you're furbabe is ok? I remember us both chatting about I furbabes almost three years ago now when the WWBs first started, time keeps moving eh?

Love to Jojo, Sharbara, Caroline and all the WWBs reading, hope life is treating you well

A quick update, not that I have much to type...just 6 days now until I have my d/regging injection...time is dragging, just want to get started! I have a 3 week wait then until 6th September when I shall have my baseline scan and if all is well I can begin stimming. Looking to mid September for EC....yikes! Sometimes, I can't believe I'm on this journey again, but you lovely girls are all proof it can and does work and you'll never realise what strength that gives me       

Hannah x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Sue - oh dear, poor grasshopper   

Kazza - where did you go on holiday?  It sounds incredible - I want to go!

Hannah - not long until that first injection hun    

Hello to all you lovely ladies...I've just got back from 4 days and 3 nights in Edinburgh - managed to see 10 shows, a mix of comedy, drama, and dance, and some that combined all three and threw in some puppetry!  There are some incredibly talented people out there, and we were really thrilled by our students' success with their play for children.  I missed Leah so much, but I coped much better than I expected to, and it was a moment that will last a lifetime when I walked in to her bedroom this morning to find her sitting in her cot chatting away, she stopped, looked at me, broke into a massive smile, and beamed "Hello Mummy!"...absence definitely makes the heart grow even fonder!  4 days with Daddy has taught her to move on from two word phrases to little sentences, and her favourite is now 'I want it!"  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Tash - thats lovely! Brought a tear to my eye!  
I love reading about how everyones LOs are doing!  Emily now knows where her head is!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - that's so cute!  Leah was pointing out eyes, nose, ears etc on her dolly today, and then kissing each part whilst going 'mwah!'


----------



## JoJo35

Hi All

Hope you are all ok - Hannah you will have started by now - I hope the DR is going well - am very excited for you and really hope things go to plan x

Just returned from 2 weeks in France which was lovely - do wish we had gone on our own though as DH sister and family much as they are lovely - it just didn't feel like we had any us time to reflect on tx and what the consultant had said at our review.

We saw him just before we went away and he put the failure down to my eggs not maturing after the hcg injection - so would recommend leaving me 38 hrs rather than 36 before ec - felt like saying to him we have wasted another £5k just because of 2 hours? very frustrating - down to the number of mature eggs which we already knew - so its either take a final plunge  or call it a day!

Counselling didn't seem to give us any answers either although it was very emotional and came to the conclusion that I am not ready to give up yet but DH wants to move on..... got some talking and thinking to do over the next few weeks xx

Sorry for the me post and hope your little ones are all doing well x
Jo x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Jojo, I am glad you enjoyed France and despite the SIL you had a good break.  The decision to call it a day is a very hard one, but only you and DH will know when it's the right time to stop.  I do hope that you find peace and happiness in any decision that you take   .

Hannah,  how is the tx going? I hope you are feeling well, and keep positive.  Sending you lots of       

Caroline, hope you and Emily are doing well.

Tasha, how are you and Leah? So cute of her to be pointing and kissing  the doll's body parts. 

Kazza, hope you and K are fine.

AFM, Phillip is finally walking and therefore falling a lot.  He started nursery last Wednesday for a couple of hours and it went well.  I am feeling ok except for a lot of heartburn and feeling exhausted at the end of the day.  Almost 25 weeks now, we need to get the nursery started, move Phillip out of his room, get a 2nd crib etc. I have already bought and inherited lots of pink clothes from my nieces, shopping for girls is so much more exciting  

love to all,
Gabi xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Tasha, I loved reading about your re-uniting with Tasha - how beautiful that she was so excited to see you!     

Caroline    that Emily is learning body parts too

Lovely Jojo, it's so good to hear from you...glad you had a break away, seems the best thing to do immediately after treatment, I remember from the last cycle, home didn't offer much comfort at the time and being away helps gain some perspective. I'm sorry to hear about the surgeons report on why he felt it didn't work...how frustrating, heart aching and bloody expensive to go through a whole cycle to hear news like that?? Glad counselling has helped you realise that you haven't finished with IVF just yet...really hope DP can manage to get his head around it too. Time is what is needed, as ever.     

Gabi, sweet, thank you for your well wishes and positive vibes, it means a lot...how cute Phillip is walking, bless him! You must be busy just now...hope you're managing get some important rest in. Pink shopping sounds such fun, can't believe you're 25 weeks already!

Hello to Kazza, Sharbara and all the beautiful WWBs - lots of love as ever.



Well, a lot has happened since I last typed! As you may have read on my signature, I had to have another laparoscopy, just days before I was due to start treatment...I won't prattle on about it - I've started another diary if you want to know the finer detail but suffice to say I'm glad it happened.
Basically, I was in a lot of pain for a couple of weeks before starting treatment, it got gradually worse and I was so anxious that treatment would have to be postponed/cancelled altogether. A long story, but finally I was admitted to hospital for a scan and they found a large cyst on my left ovary that had haemorrhaged and needed removing before treatment started. Whilst inside, my surgeon detached my left fallopian tube from my bowel wall too and also discovered that I don't have a hydrosalpinx afterall, which was all such positive news!
Whilst in hospital and heavily anaesthetised, my fertility nurse administered my shot of gonapeptyl d/regging drug and for the past couple of weeks I have been gradually recooperating...my wounds have healed and am feeling a lot stronger again.
I have had a long bleed, started on 18th August and had my normal a/f for 8 days, but have continued to bleed. I have since spoken to my fertility nurse and she said this is quite normal and some women start stimming whilst still bleeding. As soon as the oestrogen starts being injected back into my system, the bleeding should stop. It just reassured me though and can't wait to start.....I don't feel like I've physically done anything yet, the gonapeptyl was a one off dose and am now eagerly awaiting my bloods and baseline scan which are both next Tuesday at 10am. All being well, I will start on 150iu menopur that evening.......I will keep you updated   

Hannah x x x x x


----------



## SHARBARA

hi all

just a quicky as have 2 mins to self
hannah great to hear from you!!!
well all our babies are growing so much now
am due to do some FET after next cycle so we will see what happens eh , could i really be lucky twice?
anyway gotta fly be back at som point when im less mad busy worked 5 of last 7 days and im shattered and have so much to do round house and really wanna spent quality time with my boy!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

A few of you were asking about Caz.  I passed on your messages, she said to send her love and she will try to stop by sometime and say hi!  She did say such nice things about you lot, so I know I won´t have much trouble from this thread!!!    

Sue


----------



## zoie

hiya ladies soz not been around! i now have a laptop woohoo!!! i have finally up loaded a recent pic aswell of me and my 16 month bubba!! x
gabi- so glad all is well congrats with baby girl on board! x
i was gonna try ivf but have decided to look into duo fertility monitor! as i have fell naturally might aswell give it a try but untill then its holiday for xmas and holiday with family in new year having some nice family time before trying to expand it lol


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Jojo - I hope you and DH are talking it all through...I really feel for you hun xxxx

Hannah - how's it all going? are you stimming?

Zoie - OMG, she's so cute!

Sharon - 

Gabi - a little walker...hopefully that will mean slightly less carrying!

Love to you all...thought I'd post a link to Noah's baord today, in case any of you wanted to read and help me rememer him today, on his anniversary

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271162.new#new

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am on hiatus, so don´t tell anyone you have seen me!!!! 

Just wanted to nip in and wish Leah a happy birthday today!!! I hope you are having a wonderful day!!!!



Sue


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you Sue, that's just too cute!  She's had a perfect day (even if I did leave the cake at home...so no party cake at the restaurant!  D'oh!)


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Sharbara, really pleased to hear your going for FET with your next cycle, I really hope it goes well, keep us updated x x

Zoie, your little girl is very sweet - looks a lot like my niece when she was younger in fact!

Tasha, a very happy belated birthday to Leah, can't believe she is two already? Hope she had a happy time! Love and tight    for you all for little Noah too x

Love to Jojo and Kazza, hope you're both well?

Gabi, how's the pink wardrobe coming on?   

I've been a bit lapse at keeping you updated    
I went for my baseline scan on 6th September and all was as it should be, ovaries were quiet, a couple of follies measuring 3.5mm and 5mm respectively. My lining had shed and was nice and thin at 5mm. I was told to start stimming with 300iu menopur/night    I have to admit to being a little worried at the amount I am on - double the amount to last time, but I guess I am sharing half of my eggs this time, so have to produce plenty for both my recipient and I.
I had my second scan yesterday and my lining has doubled in size to 10mm. My right ovary has been the most active and has about 10 follies, ranging in size, from 8mm -12mm. The left ovary had about 5-6 and ranged in size from 8mm-10mm. I am to continue on 300iu menopur tonight and will be back for another scan tomorrow morning at 10am...so we'll see....will update, I promise!
On returning from hospital, I climbed one of the mountains locally with my beautiful furbabe and it was just stunning up there, the views are breath taking...it was ssoooo windy, but really feel like any scrap of doubt was well and truly blown away! It was just furbabe and me up there on the top - nobody else was mad enough to be up there in a storm force gale!!    I shouted out a prayer whilst up there and had a good cry and just for a time, I felt on top of the world! - powerful therapy!

Hannah x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon all   

Well just a quick update as promised....I went for my 3rd scan today and was relieved to find out why I've been feeling so full and bloated the past couple of days...the nurse scanned me and told me I now have 15 follies on my left ovary and 30    follies on my right! I was a little concerned I wouldn't have enough to share with my recipient, but it just goes to show what 48hrs of stimms can do   

My lining is 13mm and as it should be...I'm to reduce my meds from 300iu menopur this evening and tomorrow to 225iu and return for another scan on Friday. The nurse told me to keep drinking plenty so as to reduce the risk of nasty OHSS, I definitely don't want that.
She also said ec will definitely be Monday/Tuesday next week and to be prepared. Can't believe once you start the stimming part of treatment how quickly time flies and suddenly its all happening   

So, lots of follies = lots of water, need to go and tap into the nearest reservoir....

Lots of love for now, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah, I was hoping for an update, and to read two is brilliant!  I loved the image of you and your furbabe on the mountain, shouting a prayer into the wind and rain...you deserve your prayer to be answered lovely.  I am so excited for Monday/Tuesday's EC!!!!  Sending you so much   and keeping you in my    Love T xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon dearest WW,

Tasha, thank you so much for your kind message sweetheart, it means a lot  

Just a really quick one from me as am post EC and I'm feeling very groggy and keep dozing. D/B has just brought me a cup of tea and will enjoy it before it goes cold.
Well, we had 38 eggs retrieved














I was in complete shock when the lovely embriologist told us...no wonder I'd felt so full..absolutely chuffed to bits and D/B is so proud bless his heart







so that means 19 eggs for my recipient and 19 for us, I imagine they'll be feeling pretty happy with that just now














too.

I'm going to rest up and we await the phonecall tomorrow morning sometime before 11am to see how the beauties are getting on...fingers tightly crossed...will update I promise...

All love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## zoie

goodluck hun 
xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - thats great news! What a great number of eggs! You must have been so uncomfortable! Take care of yourself hun!


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - thats wonderful news, I hope you had some good news this morning, looking forward to the updates and keeping everything crossed for you xx   

GAbi - glad Phillip is walking now, bet he is all over the place.... can't believe where the time is going for you this time, hope you are feeling OK. xx

Tash - Happy Belated Birthday Leah, I hope you had a wonderful day xx  My thoughts are with Noah too   

Jojo - how gutting, you must feel awful them telling you that it might have all be down to the 2 hour difference, its such a lot of money for people to save... I really hope you are doing OK    xx
Shar - good luck with FET     

Hi Caroline, Zoie, Sue

Sorry Ive been absent again, been so busy doing overtime at work and going on holiday to Amsterdam that I haven't stopped and then last week my AF was a few days late didn't think much of it at first as I can be a bit irregular but then I did a test and it was BFP - I am pregnant!!  It has happened naturally for the first time since we started trying in 2005, I was totally shocked and over the moon, we are taking each day as it comes as obviously its still very early days as Im only approx 6 weeks but I thank god for this miracle and each day is a blessing at the moment, I am still dazed but very happy.

Love to Everyone

Kxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Kazza, what amazing fantastic news!!!  Congratulations!!!

Sue


----------



## Caroline S

Kazza - thats fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah - wow!  You clever, clever lady!  So pleased for you hun...get glugging that milk and have plenty of rest to avoid OHSS.  Sending you big proud  

Kazza - Fab news!  So happy for you lovely xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

Hannah - WOW!!! well done you thats amazing 38 eggs..... hope everything has gone ok and you have had good news x It must be your time hun I have everything crossed for you x

Kazza - CONGRATS!!!! Thats amazing news hope all goes well in the next few weeks - you must be over the moon xx

Tasha - Sorry I missed Leah's birthday and remembering Noah - I can't believe thats 2 years passed in the blink of an eye x Hope you are well x

AFM - not much changed at the moment DH and I have not really spoken much about what next - it upsets me too much to think about the future with no children - I have had some luck recently with work and some good bonuses so hoping that maybe I can save for another go - but having only had 6 eggs last time I guess my reserve is not that great..... In substitute for now we have a new kitten who is absolutely adorable and bringing lots of laughter into the house and the twins absolutely adore him... The old cat is just about getting used to him but has shown him who is boss and keeps batting him on the head to remind the little one!  Very amusing to watch!

Hope that maybe we will come to some sort of decision and maybe look at final go after Christmas if I can persuade DH - but just worried that our chances will be slim so do we or don't we...... not easy!!

love to you all & Hannah let us know your news s
Jo x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning lovely people   

It's such a lovely day here, could still be Summer as we head towards October....

Kazza, so many millions of congratulations...what a wonderful surprise, you lucky lady! I am genuinely thrilled for you and wish you so well with your pregnancy...when do you have a scan? We will be expecting regular updates!   

Jojo, lovely to hear from you again    Glad work is going well for you hun, sounds like you're doing well and a new kitten? Sounds like a lot of fun + mischief = one mini scamp! What have you called him? I really hope you come to a decision about this IVF journey, it sounds to me like you're giving yourself plenty of time to think clearly.....if it's genuinely what you want, I hope D/H agrees to it too   

Thanks Zoie, Caroline and Tasha for your posts of support - it means a lot to me as ever   


Well sorry for the delay in an update...I'm just starting to feel a bit more human again...after EC, I awoke Tuesday morning feeling poorly, painful ovaries, really bad nausea, my chest felt like somebody had piled 100 bricks on top of it, I felt    . Wednesday I woke feeling worse and as the day went on, I felt as poorly as I've ever felt in my life.
D/B and I arrived in A&E later that evening after I felt I couldn't take this pain any longer and I was examined...*TMI* I felt so sick and was eventually and very constipated for which I was given some suppositories. I stayed in overnight and my consultant scanned me this next day -  my ovaries were still like melons (!) but there was no fluid in my abdomen. He was happy I went home as long as I took my course of Cabergoline I'd been prescibed to keep the OHSS at bay, rested and drank plenty.
Over the next couple of days my symptoms disappeared, I had been badly bruised through EC and the threat of OHSS was scarily real...I just rested plenty and fortunately D/B was around to look after me, I couldn't have been on my own last week.
But the wonderful news through all of this was that our embies were doing wonders!!!!! Of the 19 eggs, 13 fertilised successfully and continued to develop all week...we had various phonecalls, but decided to hold out to blastocyst - we were very fortunate.
Last Saturday, we had a single blast transferred and we have 3 snowbabies        and feel thrilled - it makes all the pain I went through worth it.
So today I'm 4dp5dt and feeling tired mainly. I've had odd mild cramps especially on Sunday and my  are very sore, but that's it mainly symptom wise. I woke Sunday night and felt a warm knitting pain deep inside, but the more I think about it, the more I think I may well have been dreaming......     
I'm not tempted to test early as ignorance is bliss just now...OTD is 6th October....

Lots of love to you all, will write again soon I promise - H x


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah, sorry you were feeling so poorly but that is really wonderful news, Im so happy for you and keeping everything crossed as you so deserve this            Ive always had good vibes from you so hoping that Im right!  Thank you so much for your kind words too, they always mean so much.  Rest up and take care of yourself xx Looking forward to updates   

Jojo - sorry for your dilema, it must be very hard to make a decision like that.... I think if you can afford it and can face going through it all again then I would try again, hoping you are OK and sending love   xx the new kitten sounds great   

Well its Kaitlyns 2nd birthday today, Im at work unfortunatley but leaving early to have a little family party tonight.  Ive just had a call from my Drs, they have received a letter from my old fertility clinic so say that they think I should be on the steroids pessaries etc as I was after treatment coz I had high NK cells, I had tried to get these when I first found out but the GP wouldn't prescribe them as they didn't have enough knowledge of the drugs... so she wants me to go in ASAP to start taking them, hoping that taking them now won't do any harm and that everything so far is all OK, its so stressful as you have to put your trust in them!

Hi to Caroline, Sue, Tash, Zoie, Shar etc - hope you are all OK

Kxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Kazza, Happy Birthday to beautiful Kaitlyn!        Loving the idea of a little family tea party, hope she has lots of fun!!!

Thank you for your kind words sweet, I know I've always had you super-special ladies support and it really does touch me     

Glad that your GP has finally listened to you...I'm sure all will be fine hun, the sooner you can get on the steroids the better (at the very least for your peace of mind) I'm sure if you phoned your old clinic, they'd be able to help reassure you too....big hugs   

Well I've made fruit flapjack this afternoon as it's D/B's favourite    and he was such a complete love to me last week, I felt really looked after, so hope he enjoys a few pieces! I best put the kettle on shortly, it would be rude of me not to join him!?   

Lots of love x x x x x x x


----------



## Allimo

Hi ladies

OMG I have missed so much

Kazza HUGE congratulations on the BFP, I am so pleased for you - what a wonderful surprise.  And happy birthday to Kaitlyn, hope she enjoys her presents!

Hannah congrats on being PUPO, so hope it works out this time.  DP sounds wonderful, glad he is spoiling you and I'm glad your feeling better it must have been terribly scary.

Tasha, belated happy birthday to gorgeous Leah.  I have read your remembrance board which is gorgeous and so thoughful, but I am useless at putting my thoughts into words so hope to add a post when I can make my useless brain work at bit better.  how is your new luxurious home? Hope your enjoying the new school as well

Hi to everyone else.
jojo, glad your job is going well.  I hope you can go ahead with your wish of trying again, how come everything single factor of Ivf is so stressful and pressurized! 

AFM, we are all really good.  DH is getting stronger and now works 4 hours a day.  Mariella is 4 at the end of October I can't believe how time flies.  I am so glad she didn't have to start school this year, but a lot of here friends have so she is a bit miserable and is desparate to go.

My dad got married again last month, and the children were bridesmaids/ page boys - it was a wonderful day and so lovely for him


----------



## zoie

wow! kazza thats great news hun and a lovely age gap aswell!! happy birthday to kaitlyn xxxxxx 
hannah- glad you got a blast thats a great little bundle there!! and 3 more on ice is fab!! wishing you all the best hun xxx
hi to all hope all is well xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon WW, 

Well I'm halfway through this 2ww and it's finally got to me...am having a teary day and can't see the wood for the trees.

Thank you for your warm wishes Allimo and Zoie, they mean the world to me xx

Right, I'd best go and look for some perspective, I can't remember where I put it   

Hannah x


----------



## hannahDMP

Well - I've just found some perspective, it was amongst the post. I opened a letter from the hospital and we 4 snowbabies!

   ​​I feel sooo lucky...and overwhelmingly maternal towards them too....am rubbing my tummy and      hard that my little blast is developing strongly x​​A much happier Hannah x x x x x​
​


----------



## Kazza4

Afternoon,

So pleased you got that great news about having 4 snowbabies, just what you needed to give you some more strength for the second half of dreaded 2ww.... thinking of you always          they are snuggling in xx

Allimo - thank you - so pleased DH is getting better, much be a weight off your mind.  I hope Mariella doesn't miss her little friends too much x

Zoie - thank you, it will be lovely if all goes well    hoping you are all OK x

AFM Im back on the steroids and bum bulletts, oh joy, my boobs are already so tender from taking all of this stuff but if it does the trick Im not going to complain.  Enjoying this lovely weather and looking forward to the weekend   .

I hope you all have a good one   

Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Kazza, bum bullets - bet they bring back the memories?? If I know Shar, she'll sense we're talking about them and will post at some point      seriously though sweet, if they keep your precious bundle safe, you'd put up with that slight irritation I know you would. Am so pleased you've got peace of mind, that counts for a lot    xxxxx

It's lovely news about my snowbabies and has definitely helped me into the second half of the 2ww.......   

Lots of love to you all, hope you all get to share in this lovely sunshine this weekend   

Speak soon, H x


----------



## Kazza4

Haha yeah it will bring Shar out in a cold sweat haha... yep we know we would all do anything it takes for these miracles to happen and stay with us eh and like you say its nice to know Im doing everything I can   

Its brilliant news, its nice to know they are there safe and sound although hopefully you won't be needing them for a while yet    Kxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

If bum bullets are the topic of conversation then Sharbara should be making an appearance!  She always reappeared on this board first time round when they were mentioned  

Hannah - wow, how exciting that you are PUPO and what wonderful news about your frosties.  I am sending your little bean lots of sticky vibes!!!  

Jojo - your kitten sounds adorable hun, and a much needed source of affection for you...good to read there is laughter.  I know I cannot truly appreciate how hard all of this must be for you both...instead I hope that you will make the decision that you will never regret...you're always in my thoughts lovely  

Kazza - belated Happy 2nd Birthday to your beautiful girl!  

Allimo - Wow, I cannot believe that M will be 4!  So pleased that DH is working again...you sound so happy.  We really should try for another meet up, Leah is tearing around now and talking loads!

Love to all I have not mentioned too xxxx

AFM - Leah's speech has gone beserk and she keeps uttering sentences that I have no clue how she can formulate...at Buckingham Palace last week (btw the dress is divine!) she loudly prnounced - with hand down my top - "I want Mummy's nipple!!!!  Mummy this is your nipple!"


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Kazza, congratulations on the surprise pg     , I was so happy to read the good surprise!!!  I guess it was an anticipated birthday gift for you  ! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead of you.  Also happy delayed birthday for K, I bet she is cuter than ever now.

Hannah, I am     so much for a good result for you hun, you really deserve it.  Try to be positive in these last days, I know how tough it can be as it gets closer to OTD.

Tasha, congratulations on Leah's 2nd birthday, how cute she is these days.  I am so looking forward to the moment Phillip starts talking as well.

Jojo, how cute the new kitten, enjoy the little one! I hope you can soon make a decision and put your mind and heart at rest, I know how tough this journey can be and wanted to tell you that I am thinking of you.  

Allimo, excellent news about DH, you must be over the moon!  Can't believe Mariella is already 4, time really flies.  How is Herbie doing?

Hi to Sue, Caz, Zoie, Shar, Caroline, Blu and everyone else.

AFM, everything going well, almost 30 weeks now and the little one is kicking like mad, we went away for a late sumer break to Morocco and really enjoyed it, Phillip enjoyed the beach and swimming pool every day and didn't enjoy coming back to cold Norway.  He started nursery and is more confused than ever with 3 languages (Portuguese, English and Norwegian), I don't think he will be saying anything before he is 2 years old  .    I am trying to explain to him that he will have a sister soon but I don't think he understands it  .    On the work front DH and I managed to get transferred back to the UK next year and we are very happy about it, 2012 will be a busy year for us.  I am only going back to work in October though, have to take most of the time with the little ones.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Dear WW,

Kazza,   

Tasha, thank you sweet    it means a lot to have your support...    at Leah's comment...it must be fascinating to hear her speech developing! Am assuming you mean Kate Middleton's dress? I am a pro royalist and was mesmorised watching it all on television back in April - would love to see it! You sound so happy   

Gabi, lovely to hear from you again and thank you sweet    your thoughts mean a lot to me. Life sounds extremely busy for you? Can't believe how your pregnancy seems to be flying along....is your move back to the UK next year permanent? It's lovely to hear of Philips progress and its excellent that he's learning 3 different languages, am all for children learning foreign languages, they absorb everything at such a tender age    Glad you're happy Gabi and you know, every time I read through your signature, you give me such fresh inspiration NEVER to give up on our dreams and renewed hope   

Hello to all the Winter Wonderbabes, hope you're all well?


Well, I'm anxious. Last treatment, I tested as of today (9dp5dt) and the next (10dp5dt) and had a positive, only for it to be ripped away on OTD. I'm too scared to test at all this time, am almost tempted to just wait for a/f to turn up so I don't have to face looking at a - result.....D/B thinks we should wait until Thursday morning, I don't really know what to do for the best?? 
My symptoms over the weekend have been dizziness if I move about too quickly and nausea if I don't eat regularly. Yesterday afternoon, I had pain/cramps in mu tummy which seemed to disappear when I rested? Today, I have a crampy tummy again...didn't sleep very well again last night. It may be false hope I'm desperately clinging onto, but at the moment, I don't feel brave at all   


Will update soon,
lots of love, Hannah xxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Numb. I weed into a disposable cup this morning and have just tested with D/B - 14 days past ec. BFN.


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - Im so sorry    I can't even to begin to imagine how you are feeling, my heart goes out to you and your DB, Im praying that its a false neg and it will change by OTD as your symptoms sounded so promising, our bodies can play awful tricks on us.... Im thinking of you always and hope you are coping together xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,  I also hope that it was too early to test, also not the first urine of the day is never very reliable.  Hang in there, one more day.  I am        and sending you lots of           to you.  

Kazza, happy delayed birthday, I hope you had a great day with DH and K.

love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!  

Just caught up with you all.

We have been away to Scotland and Wales  for a few weeks.  Was lovely spending so much time with Emily, but back to work tomorrow   

Hannah - thinking of you tomorrow.  I really hope that it turns into a BFP for you.


----------



## SHARBARA

did someone mention bum bullets
hello all been away to cornwall for a bit and no internet access but i had this strange calling to the board tonight and there it is mentioned :  BUM BULLETS
the slippery little critters    

just a quick one as have done 2 13 hr days at work and am truly shattered

HI Hannah ...... am praying for you x
Kazza Nice one   

will be back tomoz

oh and am startin DR for FET on tuesday and am pooping self at mo ...so will poss be back on the bum bullets myself

love to all ya other gals ......


----------



## hannahDMP

Very briefly, BFN sadly confirmed today at 5am - and reaffirmed this evening with the start of a horrid a/f.
D/B and I have spent a long day away from home trying to gain some perspective. 
Will be back to tell you my updates, we haven't finished with IVF yet, our dreams of being a Mummy and a Daddy are as strong as ever...it's only just begun









Hannah x


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - sending you lots of love and hugs as I have no words    you are such an amazing person and its nice to hear you sounding so determined for the future, take care of yourselves xxx

Shar - good luck for DR on Tuesday, nice to know I will have a fellow BB friend   

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend.

Kxxx


----------



## zoie

hannah - so sorry hun xxxxx    but glad its not the end! im sure one of your snow babies will stick


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - so sorry hun.  Good to know that you are determined to contiue.  Take care of yourselves and move onto your next tx when you really feel ready to.


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All,

Thank you for your messages of support, it really means a lot to me   



Well a/f is being horrible, I feel completely washed out but have positive news...I spoke to the clinic and the nurse explained that a follow up appointment with Mr.S will cost us another £250...she explained he would definitely offer us the chance of FET, as we were lucky to have some frosties. D/B and I decided we will go for FET asap and see Mr.S after this third treatment if we weren't successful, to see what further tests he suggests we might take...I have been fortunate to have two 4AA blastocysts put back with both my fresh cycles, so don't really understand why they aren't taking. Mr.S says they don't really start investigating until 3 failed cycles, so if we are unlucky with this FET, we will be ready to start looking at immunology testing early next year....in the meantime, I am    beyond    that we are successful with this FET.
I have to finish this current a/f and wait for the next which is due 31st October, 3 weeks later I have a gonapeptyl injection (around 21st November), then start taking hrt tablets for a week and will be looking at et around 8th December all being well? Very approximate dates, but thankful to get another cycle in before Christmas...this is sooo different to my reaction after my first treatment, it took me 2 and 1/2 years to try another treatment, but not all my problems were fertility related as you all know.  So...will keep you updated....

Lots of love, Hannah x x x x x

p.s. Shar, sooo pleased to hear you're doing FET, wishing you the best of luck starting d/regging tomorrow - hope all goes well for you sweet, I really do....huge cheers for the bb


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - so lovely to hear you being positive!     that the FET does work and that you don't need immunes doing!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah - massive   to you and DB and how amazing are you and your   ... keep it up my lovely, you will get there!


----------



## SHARBARA

thanks hannah

im sure you will get there and we are all praying for ya on here
day 3 of DR bit nauseous but ok other than that just got 4 days work before im on hols so hoping to keep going through that


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - so pleased you have your gorgeous frosties waiting for you and that you feel ready to try FET, I know I am praying with everything I have that this works for you and DB         

Shar - I hope everything is going ok with D/R.

How is everyone else?

Kaitlyn did her first wee in the potty yesterday although she did have to sit on it for 45 minutes watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse to get there but its a start, unfortunately she got so excited about it that after she then pooed in her knickers, oh well can't win em all    Had my Booking In Appt yesterday and 3 weeks to scan, seems very strange this time as nothing happens for ages, used to being scanned all the time after IVF so still not sure I will believe it until the scan day and    everything is OK.

Kxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning ladies!   

I know I have been absent for a v v long time but thought I would drop by to catch up with you all if thats OK??  

Wow! a lothas happened........

Hannah-sorry to read about your recent cycle   sending lots of good luck for FET!!

Kazza-wow natural BFP!!! COngratulations-I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 mths!!

Sharbara-hope the D/R is going well??

Hello to Jazz,Gabi,Caroline and all other WWB's!!xx

Well time has really flown! Nancy is 2 at the end of this month and is being a 2 year old already!!   We have been on a bit of a rollercoaster recently-had a natural suprise BFP in July-we NEVER thought it would happen to us but 30 peesticks later and the tests were still positive. However, sadly wasn't meant to be and we had a missed miscarriage in September.  Took a while to pick myself up but with the help of DH and little one, I am better.  Now our dilemma is whether to start 'trying naturally', forget trying and just see if it randomly happens again, or whether we start thinking about using our snowbabies?? We have a lot to think about.............sorry to go on!!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Sorry for being crap WWB...we've been on holiday and new job and home have taken over our lives the rest of the time!!!

Sharbara - how are you?  Can I hope no news is good news?

Hannah -    thinking of you always.

Kazza - ooh, tell me more about potty training...we've just started getting Leah to sit on it, but she protests and only lasts a few minutes!

Tink - welcome back my lovely, so sorry to hear of your miscarriage...I'm not sure I would know what to decide...keep posting and let us know what happens next.

Love to all I've missed...xxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

also apologies for being away for so long.

Tasha, good luck with the potty training, hope you are enjoying the new job.  Is Leah going to nursery?

Kazza, I sent you a PM, hope all is well with you and your pregnancy.  How is Kaitlyn doing?

Tinkerbelle, sorry about the m/c, it is hard on us.  Can't believe Nancy is almost 2 now  About ttc naturally or doing a FET, it's really up to you and DH at the end. the good news though is that you can have a natural non medicated FET which doesn't put your body through any medication and it's a lot easier than a fresh cycle.  But it's up to you at the end and they can wait as well while you make up your mind.

Sharbara, how are you feeling re. the FET?  I really hope it works for you      .

Hannah,  I am so impressed with your strength and determination, I hope you have a great Xmas present this year.  

Caroline, hope you and Emily are doing fine.

Hi to Zoie, Allimo, Jojo, Blu, Sue, Caz (we don't forget you!) and everybody else.

AFM, I am 35 weeks and feeling very big now.  I am really scared of going 41 5weeks again, so I am hoping that girls are not as lazy as boys and she comes sooner than Phillip  By the way, he finally spoke one word and it was in Norwegian "ha det", which means goodbye in English.    He also waves goodbye with a big smile on his face to his dirty nappies when  we change him, it's really funny.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Gabi!!! Hope your daughter is a bit more punctual than your son!  Bless him saying goodbye to his dirty nappies!



Sue


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya

im fine just busy
had my mum up fr a couple weeks what with Declans birthday and his little operation

I have my lining scan on friday so should know ET date then and hopefully one of my 3 frosties will survive..... dont feel all that positive i dunno why

have felt rough on this cycle think its the oestrogen my face is a break out at the mo huge red spots greasy hair nausea blerghhhhhhhhhhh but hey it has to be done

hope your all ok ! back for a longer chat and personals soon as have to shower and bed long day at work tomorrow 

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Tinks - im so sorry to hear what you went through, that must have been so hard after it happening naturally, so cruel, I hope you are doing OK and not really sure what to suggest for the future, a difficult decision for you both to make.

Tash - well I don't think Im the right person to ask about potty training as Kaitlyn hasn't been on it again since    so we have decided to leave it until she seems more ready as she's just not interested.  How is Leah?  Hows is the new job?

Gabi - lovely to hear from you, Kaitlyn is great thanks changing all the time.... I hope your little lady is impatient to meet the world    ah bless phillip how lovely, will you be teaching him both langagues?

Sharbara - good luck with your scan on Friday and sending you lots of positive vibes as you are feeling a bit low   

Hannah - thinking of you as always   

Love to Everyone else.

I had my 12 week scan last week and all looks OK so thats one milestone down, still waiting for the bloods to come back and still feeling tired but guessing that should pass soon.  We have moved Kaitlyn to a big bed and she was fine for a couple of nights but now is getting up a couple of times a night and popping in to see us    keep taking her back and hoping she gets the idea sooner rather than later.  Well there was more redunancies today at our work, its such a horrible atmosphere, I know my time is coming for consultation soon and its horrible just waiting to find out, think we should all know by Xmas tho I would imagine.

Kxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening ladies!  

Thank you for the replies-we have decided that we will attempt a FET (if nothing happens naturally in the meantime   )in Jan 2013.  Feel like we need time to heal and concentrate on Nancy.  At least this way we now have time to save for treatment and for me to try and shift some of my excess pounds!!  Had an emotional day as it is a year today that DH grandad passed away-doesn't seem that long ago and is still very raw for DH as they were so close.

Kazza-So pleased that your 12 week scan went well!!!    .  We are considering putting Nancy into a toddler bed but not sure if that would be a good move yet-she is a little wriggler and would prob spend more time on the floor than in the bed!!   

Sharbara-sending lots of     for ET-am sure they will survive the defrost xx

Gabi-not long to go now-a christmas baby-v exciting!!  Is LO going to be bi-lingual?? I think it's fantastic when kids are bi-lingual.

Jazz-Leah looks a like she is doing so well in your pic on FF and is coming on leaps and bounds!!

Hello and   to anyone else reading.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Sharbara - what operation hun??  Let us know when ET will be!!!  Big   for feeling rubbish xx

Kazza - Leah has refused to go anywhere near the potty since last weekend so we've given up for now...a friend with much older girls says that the way to tell if a girl is ready to potty train is if they can walk up and down the stairs without using their hands for support...Leah can't do this yet...it's something to do with their pelvic floor  

Tink - thank you hun, she really is thriving and we find it out hard to believe what a fight she had when she was born!  I think you've made the right decision...give yourself some time to heal  

Gabi - yay to P's first word!!!!  He'll be multilingual!  Which is probably why it's taking him a little longer than most, he's got a lot more to learn


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya 

D had a litt;e testicle brought down bless him

was black and blue but didnt give a hoot dont think it even hurt lol 

guess what .............. im back on the bum bullets    ET wednesday im bricking it now !!!!!

ladies you know how much i love the greasy slippery little critters NOT!

hope your all ok


----------



## SHARBARA

Ladies

Am PUPO 1 8 cell grade 4 embie 
other 2 didnt thaw

so now the wait ...... and of course the bum bullets lol


----------



## Kazza4

Tinks - sounds like a good idea and nice that you have Nancy to keep you busy and whilst you are saving up you can enjoying trying naturally in the meantime    Kaitlyn is also a wriggler too but we have just put pillows under the duvet all around her so she can't fall out   .

Tash - oh really thanks for letting me know that as I don't think Kaitlyn is anywhere near being able to walk down the stairs on her own, she still goes down on her bottom and shes not that steady on her legs at all really and we have actully asked at her 2 year check on Monday about it and they are referring her to get checked over just to make sure all is OK.  We did try with the potty at the weekend again but she just wet 2 pairs of knickers so think we might give it a break for a while now.  She was late walking so maybe that has a lot to do with their pelvic floor muscles not being developed enough yet.... interesting to know x

Shar - hope D doing OK after his little op.  Oh no not the dreaded BB!  Hope you are doing OK, how did ET go??        Just saw your post.... huge congrats on being PUPO    hope you are feeling ok xx

Kaitlyn had her 2 year check on Monday and was told i need to be stricter with her regarding her food as shes fussy and doens't like mealtimes so have been trying that this week and its going OK, she had a tantrum in there tho (they always choose the best times!) and wouldn't let them weigh her or check her height but said she looked OK.  We are also hoping to try to get rid of dummies at Xmas, not looking forwar to that as she loves hers!

Trying to start doing some xmas shopping now too as its coming round so quickly and haven't done hardly a thing yet!

Love to all.

Kx


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

Shar, good luck to you hun, I hope this dreaded 2WW flies by and finishes with really good news.  Will be   for you and your precious embie.

Kazza, glad all is going well and K is also fine.  Does she understand that she will have a baby brother/sister?    About potty training, the worries never end, do they? I had a nightmare that Phillip was autistic the other night because he doesn't speak, I have been in panic since but the ladies at nursery reassured me that all is well with him, but 3 languages are a bit too much for him at the moment...  

Tasha, Leah looks really cute in the picture.  I went back to our old posts and find it hard to believe what we all went through in the past 3 years.  

Tinks, I hope you don't need to use your frosties and it happens naturally.  Good luck with moving Nancy to a toddler bed, I wouldn't dream of doing it with Phillip for a while, we had to buy a new crib for the new baby.  Phillip is going to e not bi lingual but tri-lingual, he will learn Portuguese, English and Norwegian.  No wonder the boy doesn't speak  .

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I am feeling BIG, the challenges of the last weeks before birth   , changing position in bed at night in addition to the trips to the loo, my back and hip are bothering me but thanks to the chiropractor I get a bit of relief every week now.  I don't complain though as I feel very blessed to be where I am after such a tough journey.    
I also started acupuncture which will get more intense after I reach 38 weeks, and also convinced midwife to give me a sweep at 39 weeks to see if things happen a bit quicker this time.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning all,

Sharbara, hope all is on track with FET...have been thinking of you      am hoping you're feeling a bit better? You sound like you've had a tough time so far....hope you're managing to get plenty of rest and so "me" time in between everything else    hope Declan is doing ok bless him   
And ET? I really hope all went well hun...let us know how you're getting on through the dreaded 2ww. I'm sending you huge hugs and strength as you sound like you need it....big whoops for the bb - NOT!!!!!!

Kazza, am really pleased that your 12 week scan went well sweet and you can breathe a bit more....you must be soo happy    
Glad Kaitlyn is making progress with lifes little necessities    and hope she grasps that it's nice to have her own bed to curl up in, lots of space to spread out!
As for your work situation, it's obviously troubling you, hope all is ok and your job is secure    , you don't need that kind of stress just now   

Tinkerbelle, lovely to hear from you again    
I was very sad to read of your tragic news though hun    ....you are so brave to be looking forward though and I really do wish you well with your plans...here's to 2012 and lots of bms!   

Tasha,    hope life is treating you well, you're such a sweetie and Leah looks just soooo cute, full of life!

Gabi, how are you getting on hun? You must be fit to burst just now? Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a smooth delivery...let us know how you are when you can....thinking of you    p.s. loving Philips waving goodbye to dirty nappies   

Well, we were hoping to fit a FET in before Christmas, but that isn't looking so likely now as A/F still hasn't appeared?? I bled 9dp5dt which was 3/10/11 and I worked out my a/f would be due on 28/10/11 as I have a 26 day cycle....she still hasn't arrived and am a bit anxious if I'm honest? I'm holding off phoning the clinic as I'm sure they'll tell me to wait and see if my next a/f appears - (due Friday 25/11/11) but am just beginning to wonder...I have always been as regular as clockwork and a/f was never disrupted with my first cycle...~I did have a really difficult cycle this last time though    wondering if the amount of eggs I produced has sent my body into temporary shock?? I have also started my running again and sometimes that can send my cycle a little haywire??
Can any of you girls remember how the drugs affected you and whether your next cycle was affected? I know we're all different but am just beginning to worry a little.....

Lots of love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Lovelies,

Well, a/f finally reared her ugly head last Saturday, what a surprise...she's never failed me yet   

I phoned the clinic on Tuesday and it's looking like a FET in January now, with the timing of my next a/f and Christmas, it's all too close and the clinic is shut between Christmas and New Year, so am going to continue my running and kick back with a couple of ciders over crimbo and be ready for 2012    , here's hoping......

Shar, was wondering if you may have written?     

Gabi, any news sweet?

Love to you all, Hannah x


----------



## SHARBARA

hiya

had bloods done yesterday and it was a BFN 
I already knew in my heart days ago i just didnt feel like i did with Dec
But im fine im so lucky i have my amazing boy im a winner anyway !!!
No more treatment for us (cant afford it ) and to be honest dont want to put myself through it again so hoping one day you never know a natural miracle

thats enough about me !!!!! Hows all you guys


----------



## GabiFR

Shar, so sorry it hasn't worked   , take care of yourself  for now and enjoy your little boy, it makes it a lot easier to got through the hard times.  


Hannah, not long for your 2012 FET, enjoy the drinks for now b/c you will miss it later!!!  No news at this end, I hope something happens soon though, I am feeling huge now  


Love to everyone else,


Gabi


----------



## SHARBARA

Im ok its easier knowinf with have D
Hannah hope my positive is coming your way if i cant have it !!!!


----------



## jaimex

Hello Ladies, 


Just wanted to say hello to everyone i was a winter wonder babe 2009 ! Hope your all well just book marking going to come back later and have a good catch up with everyone . Its lovely to see all the photos of the the winter wonder babies !!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Gabi - I love your profile pic...how gorgeous do you both look?  Very!  Yes, a traumatic few years...but Leah makes it all worth it, just as all our babies do...now I   that all the original WWBs can be blessed with a LO.

Kazza - Leah was a late walker too, so think we'll definitely hold off until 2 and a half.  Great news on your scan hun x

Hannah - looking on the bright side, as you say you can indulge over xmas now!  Hope you don't have to wait too long into 2012!

Jamie - welcome back hun, your LO is such as cutie!  How are you?

Starting to think about another cycle next summer...when I should I make contact with my clinic and should I consider other clinics


----------



## GabiFR

Dear WWB,

quick message from the hospital to announce the birth of our precious daughter Chloe on December 5th at 21:15hs, weighing 7,215kg and 47cm delivered by emergency c-section.  My water broke on Sunday morning and I was told to wait for contractions or if nothing happened to get back to the hospital the next day to be induced.  On Monday morning I started to be induced, at 19hs I was 8cm dilated but as the baby started to show signs of distress, the doctor decided to take me to the theater and they managed to get Chloe delivered as my womb started to get ruptured.  We were very lucky that I didn't have any major bleeding and Chloe was delivered before things could get worse.  With a ruptured womb, I won't be able to get pregnant again but DH and I feel very blessed to have Phillip and Chloe and our family is now complete.  I am still recovering at the hospital with Chloe but should be back with the boys at home in the next 2-3 days.

lots of love to everyone,
Gabi xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Oh Gabi, many, many congratulations on the birth of Chloe, am so glad you are both ok     
The birth sounded very traumatic sweet and am sad to hear of the complications    - you must feel blessed however and hugely indebted to IVF - it has given you two beautiful miracles who will be so loved and adored by you and your DH.
You take it easy for the foreseeable and just enjoy being a beautiful Mummy x





Sharbara, I was so very sad to read your news sweet    am sending you huge      and really hope you start to feel better soon. You absolutely are a winner, Declan is a gorgeous little boy and you must be so proud.
Bless you for willing me to get a + , it genuinely does make me    to think maybe it might just happen one day..... I    hard for you too sweet that a natural miracle will happen some time and wish you well x

Jamiex, lovely to hear from you again...I read on your signature that you're egg sharing just now, wishing you well for this cycle   

Tash, you always write such sincere posts and usually make me    with your kind words. Am SOO pleased to hear you're looking to do another cycle next year? That's really exciting    I guess you need to contact the clinic as soon as you've made your mind up for definite and depending on whether you're private or NHS will make a difference to the waiting time I guess....as for looking at other clinics, that's a personal decision for you and DH and it just takes time and lots of talking as you know anyway...wishing you oodles of luck sweetheart x

Quick update from me, I received a letter from the clinic yesterday asking me to go in next Wednesday 14/12/11 for my d/r injection      . When I spoke to the fertility nurse last she said it would be 2012 before we go ahead but now they've brought it all forward and it would be a potential egg transfer on or around 23/1/12. If I'm honest, it's sent me a bit    as I'd just got my head around it all again....I am going to ring them and have a chat...


Lots and lots of love to you all, Hannah xxxxx


----------



## jaimex

Hey Ladies


Congratulations Gabi , You must be on cloud nine     


HannahDMP,  lovely to hear form you too hun, I had my ec today not enough eggs to share got 9 follies only 5 mature eggs. So we decided its better for the lady and better for me. As my next cycle is all mine mine mine lol. My amh has dropped but they keep getting different readings      so haven't a clue they will re test and see what it is next time. I have two weeks break then I start all over again so       we see what happens.
I have come to the conclusion what will be will be. I know its easy for me to say that i got my dd and for that I am go grateful. The n.s.h have rang am ready for tx with them I have to pay £2000 as I have my dd. But they contacted me a year ago and said the same thing. Then they said they are putting all tx on hold as the hospital is closing and they don't know were the fertility clinic will be. So now they keep ringing me wanting me to go in. So will put them off and if i need them which I hope I don't got a plan B. Just got to rob a bank for the money !!!    lol x


To all you lovely ladies where every you are in tx good luck


----------



## SHARBARA

hey gabi cpngratulations fab news im so chuffed for ya     

nice to see ya hannah ... thanks for the kind words ... im really ok ... better than i thought id be apart from the flaming cold which has now turned into a cough to    least i aint got that and the bum bullets they would be shooting out like torpedos as i cough pmsl i dont miss them lol
im gonna get fit and loose all my post Declan weight and see if the natural miracle occurs who knows eh im an old dear now so maybe not nut i have Declan (who is a constant joy and occasonal monster lol )

Hi Jaime wow it must be exhausting to keep cycling like that and i pray the next cycle is your time , i really admire anyone who donates , i would have done it willinly but was too old........ 

anyway love to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Gabi - congratulations hun!!!  Lovely!!

Hello to everyone...I do read and keep up with all your news, just don't always have time to post.

Good luck to all of you having tx at the moment, or looking at more tx.  We are deciding when to do our FET...think it will be 2013 as I'm not ready to start again just yet, but also don't want to keep paying £280 every year for storage!


----------



## zoie

gabi - massive congrats hun on baby cloe!! so glad things are all ok and you both doing well!! try and rest and get strong    but when you ready we all want to see a pic of you and your family complete    weldone xx

hiya all soz havnt posted really but i do read


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Jamiex, well done you on finishing this cycle and giving ALL your eggs to your recipient - I think I'd have done the same had I been in your position...like you say, whatever you produce next cycle will all be your own and    you produce lots of juicy follies hun.
2 weeks will definitely fly by on the lead up to Christmas and really wish you all the best with your next cycle, keep us updated won't you x

Shar, bless you hun, you still make me giggle even when you've been through all you have lately   So glad you have Declan to bring you happiness...keeping everything crossed for your precious miracle x

Caroline, intrigued to hear of your FET? Loving the idea that the class of 2009 are contemplating more attempts at IVF...makes me feel like we're all in it together again, which definitely helps    

Zoie, Jojo, Tasha, Kazza, Blu and all the beautiful WW, sending you    and think about you all x


Well, I phoned the clinic last week and it was kind of complicated needless to say    certain staff had been away and wires were crossed, but I was able to talk to my fertility nurse and explained my feelings and how we'd prepared ourselves psychologically for early 2012 and she completely understood. She phoned me back yesterday and we're going with the original plan of starting when I get my next a/f which will mean ET happening mid to late Feb, so am a happy bunny again and can enjoy Christmas with my family before boarding the rollercoaster again   

Love to you all, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - so hard to know what to do for the best for our FET.  We have done FETs twice before with no sucess and these are the last 2 embies from the same batch, so not hopeful that they will work, so want to get it done sooner rather than later so that we can move on away from tx as we are very happy the 3 of us.  However, if it was to work we would be over the moon and want to make sure that we can cope financially if we were to have another baby from a childcare point of view, etc.....Will leave it til April to decide as I'm not ready at the monent and think I might prefer to start the following year with tx and therefore contact the clinic late next year to get things in place.


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - Huge congratulations on the arrival of Chloe, the birth sounds very scary but pleased you both came through it OK and you now have a beautiful complete family    

Hannah - sounds very confusing with the crossed wires    glad you are all now set for next year as you had your head set for that and  you can now indulge over Xmas with a positive fresh start for 2012, as always I will be keeping everything crossed for you   

Shar - Sorry about your news but pleased you are moving on and feel blessed with your gorgeous little boy and praying for that miracle for you   

Jaimex - sorry it didn't work out with ES this time but its great you haven't got to wait long until you can have your own cycle and all those lovely Eggs for yourself, will be thinking of you and   .

Caroline - nice to hear you have a plan in place, you def have to be in the right frame of mind to go through tx as we all know so nice you can enjoy next year with your family before thinking about doing it all again.

Tash - if you are private I wouldn't have thought you would have to make contact with them that early but never hurts to speak to them about your plans so you know what the waiting list is like.... why are you thinking of changing clinics?

AFM - sorry I have been away for a while, I have been doing full time at work for 3 weeks plus had a heavy cold for 2 weeks now and can't take anything for it so feeling shattered at the moment.  Still I finish work on Wednesday until 11 Jan so looking forward to a nice break.  I am nearly 19 weeks now and felt slight movements which is reassuring, we have our 20 week scan booked for 28 December so not long now.  Kaitlyn is doing fine and looking forward to Xmas although is not at all keen on Father Christmas and hides everytime we see one   

Have a lovely Xmas everyone and I hope 2012 is a good year for you all.

Kxxxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

So sorry for not posting for ages!

Congratulations Gabi on the birth of Chloe, can't wait for pics!  Hope you've have a wonderful Christmas together as a family of 4, and I really hope you're managing to rest and recover Gabi!  

Hannah- gosh, what a bolt out of the blue.  I think you're doing the right thing by waiting until 2012, best to get the craziness that is Christmas out of the way so that you can be totally relaxed and focused hun xx

Kazza - just thought I should check out some other clinics as we didn't choose last time, we were referred.  Have to confess that we're now thinking of waiting until the year after as our mortgage is up for renewal next Autumn so our finances should be much better the following year.  I keep changing my mind!  

Merry Christmas to all you gorgeous WWBs!  Hope it has been wonderful! xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All - hope you all had a lovely Christmas, it flew by as ever didn't it?

Wishing you all a happy and fruitful 2012   

Caroline, like you say, you'll know when you're ready both physically and mentally for another attempt, sounds like you've already a plan in place - wishing you ALL the best when the time is right...

Kazza, I can't believe you're just over 5 months already....that time seems to have flown past!! Hope you've been enjoying your break - sounds like you deserved it...how did your 20 week scan go? Poor Kaitlyn,    am sure she realised on Christmas morning Father Christmas wasn't soo bad   

Tasha, echoing what I said to Caroline, you'll know when the time's right - it's not like you haven't been through it all before...wishing you well when you do try again - you know that x

Gabi, hope you are feeling better and enjoyed a wonderful Christmas with your little bundle and family.

Jojo, have been thinking of you x



Well I had my jab of gonapeptyl yesterday, so have started again    .......... I am now awaiting my a/f, which if it is anything like last time will be    ...I have a scan booked for 30th January at 2pm to check my ovaries and womb lining before starting a short course of HRT, so things are on track, we're keeping everything crossed that this is our time      


Will keep you in the picture, love as always, H x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - good luck with this cycle hun! 

Nappy New Year to you all....lets hope more dreams come true.

Well, think we have decided....at £300 per year for storgae, DH really doesn't want to pay again this year.  We have the money to either do the FET or go to America to see some close friends, but not the money to do both.  Think after Easter we will be contacting the clinic...just need to tell my friend that we won't be visiting them this year.  She will understand and will be very excited for us, but I know she is home sick and misses us.  Think she is planning to come home soon though!


----------



## Kazza4

Happy New Year Everyone, hope you all had a good one.

Hannah - I know time is really flying by for me, 20 week scan went well thanks, all looks fine and we resisted finding out if its a blue or pink one so now got to wait and see    Yep Kaitlyn soon realised that Santa brought lots of pressies so hopefully next year will be a different story.... glad you are on your way again, hope AF arrives quickly and isn't too awful    will be keeping everything crossed for you and       this is your year - how are you feeling? xx

Caroline, glad you seem to have come to a decsion and will keep you in my     too, Im hoping this is going to be the year for everyone.

Gabi - how are you doing hon?

Jazz - Have you come to any decisions about what you are going to do?

We had a lovely Xmas and New Year and spent 4 days in Brighton last week which was lovely although cold but was really nice walking along the front all wrapped up and throwing stones in the sea.  First day back to work today which was a bit of a shocker, still waiting to hear re redundancies I have 3 more weeks to hold out as if I get to 25 weeks they have to pay my maternity pay, getting more difficult to hide the bump but lucky its winter and I have a range of big cardis    Kaitlyn had a wonderful Xmas and really got into the swing of it this year which was nice.  We are just decorating her new room, all pinks, white and green and she seems to like it so trying to get back into some sort of routine after the holidays.

Love to everyone.

Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All, 

Caroline, wishing you well for your FET...Easter will soon be here   

Kazza, glad your 20 week scan went well...and nice you're keeping it all a surprise, expect Kaitlyn is excited to be having a little baby brother/sister    hope you get good news re your job and maternity pay...

Well, a/f has been and gone really, it wasn't as terrible as last time thankfully. I'm just waiting on my scan, which is a week today, when hopefully I will be given the go-ahead to start taking the HRT tablets...

Love to you all, H x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Kazza - 24wks!  That's flying by hun.  We've decided to leave it this year...because DH needs to have surgery it's a huge deal, and having moved last summer we just want to have a summer holiday without any major changes!

Hannah - how's it going lovely?

Gabi - pics?  How's being a mummy of two?

Caroline - ooh, exciting decision! x

Love to all xxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, 

Tash, glad you've come to a decision re starting again with the IVF journey...hope d/h operation is a success and you get some breathing space to enjoy your family and home   

Kazza, hope you're feeling well and finding time to rest with your bump!

Gabi, hope all is well with babe x


Well, I had my scan yesterday which went well...my lining is nice and thin and ovaries quiet. I'd been having ovary pain on my left side for the past couple of months, so was fearful the cyst I had operated on may have refilled or worse another had grown, but my nurse said there was nothing at all showing on the scan, so felt reassured    I took my first HRT tablet last night...am onto the next stage!
I have another scan booked for a week Thursday, 9th Febuary to check my lining is nice and thick............

Speak to you soon, love to you all, H xxxxx


----------



## Kazza4

Tash - sounds like a good not to have too many major things going on at the same time, when when DH's surgery be?  Have you any ideas where you are going on your summer hols this year   

Hannah - so pleased that you have been reassured and everything is looking good for this cycle for you, as always I will be keeping everything crossd for you      keep us updated, hope you are feeling OK about this cycle?   

Gabi - how are you getting on with 2, bet you don't get 5 minutes!

AFM - Well I was offically put on Consultation Period for redundancy last week so my last day in the office should be 28th Feb after 10 1/2 years! I waited until the end of my HR meeting to tell them that I was pregnant which was worth its weight in gold by their reaction    hopefully I should qualify for SMP now as 25 weeks today.  They are also keeping me informed of other possible opportunities within the company but not sure they will take me on in a new role when I am going to be off for a year at the beginning of April, have another couple of meetings this week to find out more details, its all very new to me and so much info that Im going a bit   .


Love to all xxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls   

Kazza, glad your work situation has sorted itself out and you can relax a bit more...I can't believe you're 6 1/2 months pregnant already, you must have a proper little bump to show off now!? Sooo excited for you sweet x

Well, I went for my second scan yesterday and they wanted my lining to be over 8mm, mine is measuring 13mm at the moment. I'm waiting now for a phonecall this afternoon to confirm which day next week our little blasts(s) will be transferred. They are going to defrost two and we will have both put back if all is successful      ...so it's fingers crossed and the delight of bb starting imminnently! 

Love to you all, will be in touch H x


----------



## hannahDMP

Thursday is the day at 2pm!!      for our blasts to defrost successfully x x


----------



## SHARBARA

thinking of you this afternoon hannah


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Well yesterday was a positive day if not a LOONNGG one!

We had the phonecall at 11am to say both blasts had defrosted successfully - phew! My heart was beating so fast...the nurse told us to arrive about twenty minutes before the transfer so she could talk us through their progress...we have an hour and a half journey to the hospital so we left shortly after I'd spoken to the nurse.
I had a bottle of water which I drank on the way and had another when we arrived at the hospital...by the time it came to the transfer, I was so full, but was too scared to go to the loo in case I couldn't stop!
We met the embryologist and she told us our little blasts were both viable. One was beginning to hatch and the other looked strong - all lovely news







. I was eager to have them transferred as I was uncomfortably full at this point!
We went into the transfer room and the nurses were very kind getting me comfortable. My doctor arrived and he scanned me and commented on my full bladder...he started the procedure but wasn't happy as my bladder was too full and my womb is reverted anyway, so he couldn't judge if he had the catheter in the right place. So, within in minutes...he was thankfully extracting the p*** out of me!!!!! It was a school boy error really on my part and my own fault for drinking too much, I just wanted to get everything right for the transfer - I'd gone too far though http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif sooo....after this, things went swimmingly! The doctor was able to get a better view and the little blasts were put in me and we had a scan picture to take away with us and look lovingly at!
Our OTD is 28th February and we're quietly [img alt=^pray^]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/praying.gif



































that this is our time please.

Thanks Sharbara, you're such a sweet person to remember me....tight   x

Love Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - So glad that its good news so far!  Thinking and praying for you sooooo much!


----------



## hannahDMP

Thanks Caroline, I appreciate your good wishes   

I feel pretty "normal", although I am getting tummy pains and odd bits of nausea, but then again, it may all be in my head as I so desperately want this to work for us!

                                                                                x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi WWB,

just a quick one as I'm in Rio now, both Phillip and Chloe are thriving, Chloe is sleeping through the night (thanks to Gina Ford) and I even started to train for Paris Marathon in April!  

Hannah,  I am so happy that all went well and I am thinking of you and     that all goes well.  You really deserve it!

Will come back later with more personals.

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Ehlo everyone...I'm still lurking, just rushed off my feet - I've lost over half a stone since starting this job...and that's even though I'm being fed by school (yum yum!).  L has just had chicken pox...nicely timed for half-term  

Hannah - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk! Am so excited for you!  Loved your transfer story    Fingers, toes, eyes, everything crossed! xxxx

Gabi - you are wondermum!  

Kazza - sorry for confusion, what I meant is that DH needs an op (SSR) as part of our tx, and last time he was laid up for a while.  Possibly Ireland and then to family in Spain in Oct.   How about you?

Big   all round x


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon All,

Gabi, sweet lady! Good to hear from you...so glad Philip and dear Chloe are doing so well and good on you for starting training for the Paris marathon - how many km is that one?   

Tasha, well done on the weight loss - sounds like you're a busy bee! Hope little Leah is better now    and one for you    ! x

How are you getting on Kazza? Hope all is well sweet x


Well I'm still holding out!! 6dp5dt and have been feeling so sick today...have chatted to a few girlies on the 2ww about it and they seem to think it's down the bb, peky things    - I just don't remember feeling this naff the last twice I've done IVF. Perhaps it was because I was so monged out on drugs though!!!  I'm probably grasping at straws, but I so want to believe that this has worked for us this time         

And breathe....... as you can see 2ww mania has gripped me as ever - you'd think I'd learn wouldn't you

Oh well, more ginger and lemon tea I think...off I toddle     

Lots of love to you all, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Kazza4

Hey All,

Hannah - you are amazing, I have been thinking of you often but haven't been able to get on to the computer being in the new office for the past 2 weeks of my job, transfer story made me giggle and have everything crossed for you, Im so praying for good news in a couple of days, keep the positive thoughts going.

Gabi - Glad Philip and Chloe are both doing well and sleep through already.... I can't believe you are training for a marathon already, you sure must have a lot of energy!

Tash - hoping Leah is better soon.

AFM - 2 1/2 more working  days until I am officially redundant next Tuesday..... it has been pretty stressful but the end is in sight now!  Looking forwrd to being off for the rest of the year.  Kaitlyn is doing fine,  hoping to try to get her into a pre-school for a couple of afternoons soon as shes still very shy and doesn't like mixing so hope that will help.

Lots of Love to everyone.

Kxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

Hannah   

YOu know u love the BB really !!!!!!!


----------



## hannahDMP

Shar, you know I really DON'T!!!!!!    

Kazza, hope tomorrow goes ok, you're bound to have a    , but you've got so much to look forward to in the future....I think Kaitlyns shyness is really endearing    I remember being shy at playschool, but everyone's different and she'll grow in confidence every time she goes...she's absolutely beautiful   




Girls, please            hard for us? Tomorrow, we will find out if this has worked or not and I want this more than I want anything...I really, really, really, really do.

Love H x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - really     that you get some good news tomorrow.

Hello everyone!  Had a rough month with Emily being poorly.  She has never really been ill as a baby, but decided to get EVERYTHING this last month, including chicken pox!  I've now got a cold/flu, but luckily Emily was allowed back to nursery today even though she is still scabby! At least I can get plenty of rest today.


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah, 
I am          and sending you lots of          for tomorrow.  
Hang in there, just another night of sleep.

love,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls, 

I can bearly believe I'm writing this, but we got a BFP this morning!!!!!
It feels surreal and I'm trying to get my head around it all - after almost 7 years of ttc, there's a huge part of me that has put defence barriers in place to protect myself. Yet here we are, with a positive pregnancy test, I keep looking at the screen....We are cautious, but absolutely elated     

Thank you for ALL your support since the WWB began, you're such a special group of girls and each of you has a special place in my heart, we'll stay in touch forever - you're wonderful      

Love Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

YAYYYY!!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS HANNAH!!!!!!  SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH!!!!     that your embie stays!


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,

I am so happy for you!!! This is fantastic!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!                       

I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead!

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Kazza4

OMG Hannah I am over the moon for you            that is such wonderful news and has made my day, its definitely your time  and you deserve this so much as no matter what you have been through you have always been there to support us girls too, you are such a strong wonderful person and I will be       that everything goes perfectly for you.  Keep us updated on all your news xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

HOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

sorry am shouting

nice one hannah ....... now think of all the extra weeks of BB for ya ha ha lol


----------



## hannahDMP

Aahh, thanks so much girls, I loved being able to finally write BFP on this board - I was most excited about being able to tell the WW   

So, Tuesday passed by in a heady phase...spent most of the day at my parents and they were so happy for us, cautious but thrilled - lots of smiles later and I come home and then D/B and I are wandering around like super happy zombies     

I now can't believe after a LONG 2ww, we've got an even LONGER 3ww until our scan! Every day, I find I'm searching for symptoms, prodding my boobies, wondering if I'm feeling sick, justifying any snacks and obviously, the frenzied knicker checking - aarrrggghhh!!!!

I had such a restless night last night....I find I can bearly keep my eyes open past 9pm    and yet, I'm still having strong dreams and wake wondering where the heck I am!
So, I was awake at 4.30am, tossing and turning, my mind racing...eventually I could take it no more, I went to the loo, peed in a plastic cup and called to D/B I was going to test (AGAIN!) ...poor weary D/B came downstairs and he held me whilst the test was flashing....
My heart was doing somersaults and I felt sick with worry - I was petrified that it was going to read NOT PREGNANT....the horrible fears of three years ago were flooding into my mind...my thinking behind doing the test was that today I'm 20DPO and so this is the furthest I ever will have got in pregnant land, I wanted it confirmed that I was!
After about 40 seconds, it came up PREGNANT and a minute later PREGNANT 2-3 WEEKS. I grabbed D/B and squeezed him tight              , this meant the absolute world to me....since Tuesday, its gone from 1-2 WEEKS, so things must be going in the right direction!
I was speaking to a FF on the waiting for a scan thread and she said she'd phoned her GP to see if she could have her beta levels checked, she's very worried about losing her baby after 6 years of ttc...her clinic like mine don't offer them, but she wants to know.
So, that got me thinking too! I phoned my lovely GP and had a chat with him and he was more than happy for me to have my bloods taken to check my beta levels which will help me no end psychologically. I really do think that ALL clinics should be obliged to offer these blood tests - I mean I'm private with this treatment and I was still declined a test even with my history and offering to bloody pay for it!!!! Sorry rant over!
Anyway, have just got back from the surgery and I am to ring for the results tonight!!!

So, that's it for now....just waiting it out and trying to stay strong         

Lots of love to you all, Hannah x x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Hope you're all ok?

Just a quick update re the bloods....long story, Friday, the nurse who took my bloods ended up putting the wrong coloured lid on the tube so the lab said they couldn't test them for hcg levels...I did have a lovely receptionist who tried to chase it all for me and my doctor called me later to rearrange another test for first thing yesterday morning!
So, I was at the surgery by 8.20am and the bloods were taken. I had a phonecall last night saying the levels were 4031iu (I was 5 weeks and only just 1 day yesterday!) and compared it to the printed sheet he gave me and it seems a good number for the age of my embies...I appreciate I should be having a repeat test done tomorrow to see if the numbers are doubling, but I just wanted to know that at least this pregnancy is viable (compared with 1st cycle). I appreciate we still have a long road ahead, but it was another piece of good news yesterday      I just cannot wait for our scan....16 sleeps and counting!!!!!

Lots of love to you all,

Hannah xxxxx


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,
that's great news on your HCG, and I am very happy for you!!!
Hang in there, the wait for the scan can be quite long, I am sending you lots of          for your embies.
love,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Well, we've had a bit of sadness  and a real wobble this week.....

So Wednesday night, D/B and I were chilling sat on the sofa together watching a bit of TV when I felt a familiar trickle down below and I froze...I got up to go to the loo and found blood on my pants























I called D/B and showed him, he broke down in tears, I just sat on the loo frozen from all emotion.
When i wiped, it was fresh blood, I had abdominal cramps too which lasted a couple of hours...so I went and put a thin pantyliner on and got into bed - my greatest fear of the dreaded M word was all too apparent in my mind.
D/B phoned the gynaecology unit, they couldn't offer me a scan, but said if we went up tonight, they'd keep a bed for us and we _may_ get a scan tomorrow...she wasn't going to commit  . 
I decided to stay at home overnight and see if the bleeding got any worse....so followed a restless sleep, I cried a bit, but I wasn't going to accept this was all over.

As soon as my fertility unit opened the next morning, I phoned for a scan at the epau and they couldn't fit me in until Friday afternoon...I got off the phone and broke down in tears







there was NO way I could get through today without knowing what the h*** was going on inside my tummy.
So I got straight on the phone to my local GP and she was so kind, she showed me real compassion. She said she would phone the local hospital and see if they would squeeze me in for a scan today...she phoned back 10 mins later and told me she managed to get me a scan for 3.30pm, phew








So I passed the morning wondering what the scan was going to show....worried, but not as much as I was last night because my bleeding had reduced to a dark brown discharge.
In all, I expect I lost between 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon of blood...blood always looks more than it actually is and the colour is so terrifying in itself. The shock last night to feel blood and then see it sent me into a spasm.
When we got into the scan room, the sonographer was lovely...she scanned me and showed me 1 sac. She couldn't be 100% sure, but she thought the bleeding may have been our other blast as we had 2 put back








She said she couldn't see any other area of bleeding. She did however show us a nice sac and although we couldn't see a heartbeat yet as we were too early, she did say everything looked as it should do for this stage







.
We are to go back in a weeks time for another time, when we are





















sooooooooo hard that we see a little heartbeat......she said as long as we don't have anymore red blood or pain, she'd see us next Thursday.

As D/B said on the way back from the hospital, this just shows how fragile this journey is and never once can we sit back and take it for granted, I sat next to him







for our lost embie - he's right.

Even though we've had a rough time this week, we are remaining really hopeful for our beautiful embie, I'm glad to say the discharge was a very light brown by yesterday, more staining/heavy discharge.

Please    for us girls.....

Lots of love always, Hannah x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - just caught up with your news, what a week!  Really     for you!


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah, 
I am so glad all os well with the little embie.  Hang in there, I bled a LOT from 5 weeks to 10 weeks when I was pg with Phillip, it was so scary but quite normal after all the drugs when doing tx.  I am thinking of you and       .
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon WW,

Well a quick update from me...more worry yesterday when I started spotting red blood again    - it followed exactly the same pattern as last week, I lost 1/2 teaspoon of red blood maximum, before the tummy cramps subsided and the discharge was light and turned a light brown in colour. Today, there is scant amounts again...
I phoned my EPAU and they said they had to follow their protocol of not scanning before 7 days (we were only scanned last Thursday) and since we are booked in for our scan tomorrow morning, we've had to hold out for the past day and a half to find out whats going on in my tummy.
D/B is remaining hopeful still, but if I'm honest I'm really lost as to how I feel    , although D/B's positive frame of mind is helping me through...

Please        with me for our darling embie girls - I need your support more than ever just now.

Please god, let tomorrows scan bring good news, please god.

Love Hannah

P.s. thank you all for your continued messages of support on here WW


----------



## hannahDMP

Dear WW,

We had really happy news today
















We saw a beautiful heartbeat, it was absolutely amazing















It was the same sonographer and I told her about my second bleed earlier this week...she had the screen facing her but very quickly spun it round to show us the screen and she pointed with the cursor at the little white heart beating away, it truly was the most magical experience of my life and has left me in complete awe. I can't believe I'm carrying around a precious life in my tummy
















She showed us the yolk sac and fetal pole and she measured our little embie at 7.4mm!!!

I've spent the day in a trance...completely dazed with happiness









Love Hannah x x x


----------



## GabiFR

Hannah,
this is superb news!!! I am so happy for you reaching such an important milestone!!!!
Enjoy a relaxing evening with D/B and celebrate this moment, you deserve it!
love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah - wonderful news!  So pleased for you both,     the next 8 months go well for you!


----------



## hannahDMP

Dear All,

Quick update, severe MS has hit me! Sick 5 times before 10am and again just now...feel like I will be again soon    ....at least it's 1 huge symptom to keep me going until our next scan on April 16th when I'll be 11+2, I can't wait!!!!

Hope you're all enjoying this beautiful sunshine   

Love H x


----------



## SHARBARA

Hannah

i know MS is evil , but kinda satisfying in a way for you

handy hints:
Aquabands like you wear for sea sickness
ginger ... biscuits( pref those with stem ginger in rather than ginger nuts which have loads of sugar too ), stem or tea
take a snack to bed and if you wake up in night have it like a cereal bar MS is worse as you have low blood sugar first thing in the morning 
also eat small and often as dips in blood sugar can make it worse ...............

hope thats helpful


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - wow you've really had a roller coaster ride the past few weeks, feel for you having to wait for scans to see what was going on but so pleased to hear you saw a beautiful heartbeat and all is as it should be, always    and sending     .  I hope the MS isn't too awful for you and looking foward to hearing your updates xxx   
Hi to everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
My project at the moment is sorting our garden out for this year so we have dug up the entire garden, filled 2 skips and laid new turf in the past couple of weeks, just decking and conservatory steps to go but think DH might cause me some harm if I rush him into doing it     hoping to be able to use our garden this year with 2 little ones to keep us busy.
Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon all,

Sorry for lack of posts - have been feeling soooooo rotten   

Sharbara, thank you so much for the tips   I have thought about the aquabands and interested to hear you recommend them - really am open to giving anything a go...
I find I can't hack any kind of sweet biscuit at the moment and am still managing to get a dry cream cracker down when I really have to. I've been sucking polos at odd times, especially if waking in the night. The trouble is if I'm awake any longer than half an hour, I'm sick anyway, so have a bowl close to hand   
I honestly think yesterday was the worst day so far in terms of ms...I was being sick right through until 10.30pm last night   I barely managed to eat any food at all yesterday, just about getting some water down though.

Thanks for your tips lovely   hope you're doing ok?


Kazza, so lovely to hear from you again, I think about you lots and seriously can't believe you're 35 weeks      that seems to have gone so quickly?! Well to me at least. When is your EDD hun? I can't wait to hear your news.....am really SO excited for you   

Well done you on the gardening front and understand your cautious approach with D/H, I think they feel a bit daunted by it all if we push for too much to be done all at once, can understand your keeness though - sooo exciting that you'll have two mini yous in the garden this summer    
Looking forward to reading your news - keep in touch!

Lots of love to all WW, I'm off to see if I can cook something for tea without chucking up in the process   .....will be in touch with news of the scan on Monday, only 5 more sleeps...not that I'm counting down or anything   

H x


----------



## Kazza4

Hi Hannah so good to hear from you, Ive been checking regularly for any updates from you to make sure you are OK, MS sounds awful you poor poor thing    only good thing from it is that I guess its a good sign that all is well with the little one you are looking after.  I can't believe how sick you have been, I hope that you start to feel better soon   good luck with Scan on Monday, looking forward to hearing your news.
Yep this pregnancy certainly has gone very quickly and I can't believe Im 35 weeks already either, not sure where the time has gone. EDD is May 16th but as Im having a C-Section I will prob be scheduled to go in a week earlier but find out on Fri 20th April my date!!  Garden is going well but lots of hard work and has certainly caused a few words between me and DH, I am terrible when I start a project and want all systems go go go whereas DH likes to do it slowly!!  Well least we have grass now which is nice.
Gabi - hows things with you and your two?
Tash - how are you and Leah doing?
Hi to everyone else.
K has hit the terrible twos this week, not sure where my happy little girl has gone, wondering if shes picking up on bubba no. 2 coming and feels insecure or shes just having a grumpy week but shes definitely not herself and has been testing my patience with lots of tantrums.
Kxx


----------



## SHARBARA

TERRIBLE 2's TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Hannah, how did the scan go?  I hope your m/s has gone better by now.
Kazza, I can't believe how fast it has come, not long for you to have the little one, 'i think it's a boy now!  Hope K is not in the terrible 2s!

AFM, we are all well, we ran Paris marathon last weekend and I was very happy to finish it after having Phillip and Chloe, DH ran with me and we had my in laws and stepmother looking after the little ones, we also had a family reunion in Paris last weekend  Phillip is starting to have tantrums and I also think it's the terrible 2's even though he is 22 months  .

love to all,
Gabi


----------



## GabiFR

Kazza, did you have the c-section booked?


----------



## Kazza4

Gabi - congratulations for running and finishing the marathon, I honestly don't know how people can run that far!  Poor you I hope the terrible 2s isn't staring that early withh Phillip, Im finding it very difficult to cope with at the moment   

Hannah - how are you huni, any news from scan?       

Shar  - feeling your pain with terrible twos.... roll on the next phase   

AFM - my C-section is booked in for Tuesday 8th May    2 weeks tomorrow and Im so nervous about it, can't believe it has come around so quickly, looking forward to meeting the new edition now but also finding the thought very scary of how K will feel about him/her and how I'll cope after having the C-section with the two.  Ive always thought it would be girl but lately been thinking boy too, wont be long until we find out!

I had a lovely date night out with DH on Sat as my parents said they would have Kaitlyn for the night so we could have some time together before all goes crazy with two    must say it was very nice to get some us time as the huge bump is taking its toll on me now and feeling pretty tired most of the time, I slept in on Sunday until 11am, haven't done that since I was a teenager I think   

Love to everyone.

Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Hello lovely people 


Im really sorry for the lack of updates, ms has completely got a grip on me  i take my last bb  - that have a wine for me  and hrt tab so am praying ms disappears, I'll be 14 weeks on Sat!!!

Our scan was like a dream...we both cried loads when we saw babe on screen, it was surreal! I felt soooo lucky! We had the screening done for downs syndrome and fortunately the results came back as 1:4200, so we felt relieved and promptly told our family and friends,THE most happiest time of my life i have to say!!! After almost 7 years, i could tell the world!!!!!

Kazza,  am so excited for you...less than a week to go, i truly wish the you the very best sweetheart, you know that! You're going to be a mummy of two beauties, i can't wait to read your updates!!!

Gabi, well done you on running the Paris marathon after all you've been through...you're one of lives fighters though and your words have kept strong over the years for sure!



Lots of love to you all, H xxx


----------



## Kazza4

Hannah - so lovely to hear from you that everything is going well, Im so pleased and excited for you and can imagine how nice it must be telling all your friends and family after all you have been through, you truly deserve this   I hope the MS disappears soon but good news on finishing the dreaded BB   

Thank you I can't believe its only 5 more sleeps until the new one arrives, where has the time gone! I will update with any news when I can but will be in for about 4 days with a c-section, will be nice to be able to reach my feet again  

Love to all.

Kxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning All,

Just a quick one to say Kazza, have been thinking about you and really hope your c section went well Am really keen to know all about it when you have a spare 2 minutes    and are feeling up to telling us your tale! I can't wait to know if it's a baby blue or baby pink too!
Whatever it is, I really hope babe and you are feeling good and little Kaitlyn and Daddy are having plenty of cuddles with you both          such a happy time!

Gabi, Shar, Caroline, Tash, Jojo and all the WW - sending you lots of love....

I am continuing with the ms theme it would seem    and to add to the mix, I seem to have developed back ache - I know, I'm a proper moaning Minnie aren't I?! I think it's due to the fact I have a retroverted uterus though?? Am sooo happy to be having constant reminders of a developing life inside of me though - nothing short of a miracle   

Lots of love x x x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi Hannah,

I am sorry you are not feeling your best, normally the ms is gone after 12weeks, not nice in addition to some back ache.  Have you tried the chiropractor? I had it throughout my pregnancies and really helped me a lot.  Is your bump starting to show now?

Kazza, CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your baby, I won't spoil the surprise to everyone else but I am so happy for you!
                          

Hi to everyone else, this thread is getting quieter and quieter these days, hope everyone is ok.

AFM, Chloe is 5 months now and she is a cutie, Phillip loves his sister and one of the few words he says is "baby"!  We are doing great, I can't wait for summer to start as the weather has been very miserable here in Norway.  

Gabi xxx


----------



## Kazza4

Hi WWBs
Well we had another beautiful baby girl called Kyla-May, she weighed 7.3 and can't believe shes almost 2 weeks old already, not sure where the time has gone!  The elective C-Section was all very calm, I was so nervous but all the nurses etc were so lovely... I felt ill and kept being sick and dizzy for about 8 days after but feeling back to my old self now    Kaitlyn has been brilliant and loves her little sister so far, she has been helping with nappies and bottles etc and lots of people have bought her presents too so she doesnt feel left out which is nice, the past couple of days she has been a little out of sorts but hoping it wont last, must be hard for her to understand and adjust.  We are back to night feeds and walking round like zombies in the day    shes completely worth it tho of course.

Hannah - sorry you are suffering with ms and your back, sounds horrible... you don't sound like a moaning minnie at all, pregnancy sure does take its toll on your body sometimes and although worth it can be hard to live with when you feel so awful... sending you    and hoping you feel better soon.

Gabi - thank you hon and for your mail, was lovely to hear from you when I was in hospital    so happy that Chloe and Phillip are doing well, any tips you can give on introducing Kaitlyn to a new routine please send my way.

Love to all the WWBs - it is very quiet these days.

Kxxxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Oh Kazza, im thrilled for you, i truly am!!
I am loving the name and the k theme. You know, i felt sure you would have a little boy this time?! Loving the pinkness though! Am glad you're starting to feel better sweet, hope you're not too sore and pleased that kaitlyn is enjoying her new baby sister too!
Just a quick post as am on my phone...i have a mw appointment Thursday and am hoping to listen to lo heartbeat!
Love to you all x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Kazza - congratulations hun!  So pleased for you all.

Hannah - enjoy your MW app, so lovely to hear the hb for the first time!

As for me, well, we start the FET in June!  Drugs have arrived, and had baseline scans done so just waiting for AF and off we go!  Quite excited, but also trying to be realistic and keep feet on the ground as none of the other FETs worked, so don't expect this one to work, but then think, maybe we saved the last frosties til last!  Who knows.....

Emily is doing very well, becoming a proper little girl - started baby ballet!  So cute!

Hope everyone is doing well!  Love to you all!


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon girls,

Caroline, lovely to hear from you and am so excited for you!!! Hope a/f arrives soon and you can start! I wish you lots and lots of luck...can't wait to hear your progress reports       And baby ballet How cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kazza, hope you're managing to juggle your two little girls successfully, bet lo has grown already?   

Gabi, my backache decided to return over the weekend and remembered what you said about your pregnancies...thankfully it's easing a little today, but will have to find a good chiropractor locally me thinks. I guess with the muscles and ligaments stretching, I just need to take extra care    Hope you're well? And the weather has picked up in Norway? We've had some lovely days over here recently which always helps   
Shar, hope you're well lovely lady?

Tasha, Jojo, think of you often and would be lovely to hear from you sometime x x

Hope all the WW are well and enjoying busy lives   

We had our 16 week m/w appointment last week and got to listen to lo heartbeat, it was a magical experience and needless to say, there were more    of joy and amazement...3 weeks left until our 20 week scan, I can't wait to see little bubs again   

Love Hannah x x x

P.S. I think over the past couple of weeks, I've developed quite a bump, it's becoming more obvious to others around me which is a lovely feeling too...there's no hiding it with the beautiful sunshine we've been having!


----------



## Kazza4

Caroline - good luck with FET, have you started yet?  Will be keeping everything crossed for you   

Hannah - How is your backache? Its lovely when you start getting a proper baby bump   not long now until your 20 week scan now, its coming round so quickly, are you going to find out if its a pink or blue one?

Gabi - hows things wtih you all huni?

Kyla is now 9.10 and growing by the day, she loves her milk and can't believe how quickly they change.  The girls are definitely keeping me busy but so far its not been as hard as I was expecting as Kyla still sleeps a lot in the day so Ive still been able to take Kaitlyn to the park etc and give her lots of attention although Kaitlyn is still having tantrums but letting her off a little as think she is just finding it a little hard to adjust and shes pretty good most of the time, just wish she was master this potty training lark.... its been about 10 weeks now and she still has accidents every couple of days.

I  hope we get some nice sunshine again soon, fed up with the rain this week as hard to get out as Im not supposed to be driving yet after my c-section.

How is everyone else.

Kxxx


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Kazza, im loving the pic of kaitlyn and kyla...it's adorable!!


Am on the serious countdown to our 20 week scan, can't believe we're at this stage already really?! Kazza, not sure yet if we'll find out the sex..part of me wants to know tbh...we'll see!

Caroline, how are you hun? Have you started yet? Best of luck with it all...

Am on my phone, so its a quick one...hope all are well?

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hi!

Hannah - hope the scan goes well...so exciting!

Kazza - glad the girls are doing well.

We have started tx.  Got a scan tomorrow morning to see if DR ok, then we can start the HRT.  Seems strange having tx again.  At the start I didn't mind if it worked or not, but now, I sooooo want it to work, so fingers crossed!


----------



## SHARBARA

hey all

how is everyone just a quick pop in will have a read back and catch up later


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Hannah,  I am so curious about your scan, how did it go? Is it a girl?  I hope you are feeling well and your bump is growing but not bothering you nor causing any pain.  

Kazza, the girls are so cute, what a lovely picture!  How are they doing? Is Kaitlyn enjoying her baby sister? How is the potty training going?  Phillip is far from starting potty training  !  As for routine, I follow Gina Ford and my life is wonderful thanks to her.  Both Chloe and Phillip sleep from 19hs-7hs in the morning, and also from 12-14hs in the afternoon, I love it!    

Caroline, how is the tx going? Good luck to you hun     Hope Emily is doing well.

Shar, how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, all fine at this end, Phillip turned 2 years old, where has time gone?  Chloe is 6 months old and starting on solids, not as easy as Phillip, she is ust very keen on baby rice despite my efforts with carrot, sweet potatoes, parsnip etc, she will get there at her own pace, I'm sure.  Weather here in Norway has been horrible, it rains so much and I really need a break, we are off to Florida for a couple of weeks in the end of August and I am really looking forward to it, specially the shopping  !

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Gabi - we are doing well thank you.  ET is this Friday!!  Feeling quite excited, but nervous about it all. Glad the family is well.  We have had rubbish weather lately too...not sure where summer has gone!


----------



## GabiFR

Caroline, I am keeping everything crossed for you, keep calm and try to relax (easier said than done).  Let us know how it goes.
lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Today unfortunately was not a good day for us.  We arrived at 10.30 and saw the embryologist who gave us bad news.  The embryos had not survived the thaw.  One had died and the other had gone from 6 cells to 1 cell.  They like the embryos to have at least 50% of its cells remaining to say they are suitable for transfer.  We are absolutely gutted as I'm sure you can all immagine.  I knew that this was a possibility, but really didn't think it would happend to us.  I was ready for a BFN but not in this way.  Anyway, we are so lucky to have Emily and are thankful everyday for her.  We have now reached the end of the road for our fertility journey.  We don't see the point of the follow up app, but are going to see the councellor so that we can draw a line under it all.

I feel that I now need to step away from fertility tx and here, but will pop on occassionally to see how you are all doing, especially Hannah!

If any of you are on **, please PM me so that we can be friends on there and we can still stay in touch.

Thank you all for being such wonderful friends over the last few years, you are all amazing brave girls!


----------



## Kazza4

Caroline Im so sorry to hear your sad unfair news, was so hoping that ET had gone well today, its so cruel that you didn't even get the chance to try, you are so strong and I totally understand your need to remove yourself from the situation and try to move on and enjoy your family now... hopefully we will see you on here sometimes, Im on ** so will PM you xxxxxxxxx will be thinking of you


----------



## GabiFR

Caroline,
I am so sorry for you.  I had the same happening to me at my 7th attempt just before the fresh cycle when I had Phillip.  It was horrible and hit us very hard at the time.  I do understand the time off to move on and distance yourself from tx.  I will pm you to be in touch by ********.
all my love to you,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Afternoon all,

Sorry i haven't been in touch for so long, my laptop is no longer in action and it takes a while on my phone....but please excuse any typing mistakes and I'll try to update!

Firstly, Caroline, I'm really very sorry to read your updates, I'd been so hopeful for you. What a terrible shock for you and D/H.... I really hope the counselling helps you both and in time you find the strength to boldly move on. I send my love to you and hope your darling Emily brings you joy everyday. I am on ******** too, will pm my details as would love to keep in touch.

Gabi, love hearing about yours and everybody's little ones. It's mad to think so much time has passed since we all started our journeys? Loving the sleep routine you've got set up, can see I'll be looking for advice from you pro's before long?! Enjoy Florida, that sounds amazing! The past week has been beautiful sunshine in the UK, will try and send some your way!

Kazza, hope you're enjoying your two girls lots whilst on mat leave, perfect weather for playing?! Hope both are thriving, I'm sure they are 



Love to all the ww, hope you're all keeping well in your lives from day to day xxxxx



Well, our 20 week scan went well!!! We do know the sex, but want to keep it as a surprise if that's ok with you lovelies??!!! We're so very excited and can't wait for November now?! Have started reading some birth stories on here, can't believe it will be my turn before the end of the year?!
I will be 26 weeks on Sat and have a gtt booked for 28 weeks, followed by another scan at 32 weeks and various m/w apps and an classes to take me on the rest of the time. I get to feel lots of kicks from baby which I absolutely adore and my bump is ever growing which are both reassuring signs  

I will write again soon, in the meantime, lots of love x x x


----------



## Kazza4

Hi Hannah,

How are you and the bump getting on, would love to hear any more updates from you, November is not far away now, can't wait to find out what you are having as you are keeping it a surprise, suspense is killing me haha.

My girls are fine, Kaitlyn is almost 3 at the end of the month and Kyla is already 4 months and has changed so much in that time, she is so alert now and trying to sit up already the cheeky monkey.  Kaitlyn goes pre-school twice a week to get her ready for school although she wont go until shes almost 5 as shes a September baby.  We are off camping next week to Clacton, hope it stays warm as getting slightly concerned about how cold the girls will be at night but its not far from home so we can always come home if its too bad.

Hi to everyone else, hope you and the little ones are all doing well xxxxxx


----------



## SHARBARA

hi
just popped on to see if any news
Hannah wow not long to go now ......
caroline soorry to hear your news i know how u feel ! 
take care everyone will check in again soon


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning lovelies!

Sorry for the long delay in replying...i can't believe how much time has passed by since i last wrote! So am a month away from giving birth if all goes to plan...i am so excited, i can't tell you!
The summer seems to have disappeared and been replaced by Autumn all of a sudden...in terms of pregnancy, I've been quite well i guess? Apart from hideous heartbeat/acid indigestion...rennie and i have become great friends!! Thread a few scans in recent weeks when it was suggested that i was measuring small for dates. Several growth/doppler scans and some ctgs later and it appears little one is its own steady growth pattern, above the 10th percentile line and growing at its own rate.
I have another scan on 17th October and two more antenatal sessions before the end of the month, lots to get through yet!? I am going to finish packing my hospital bag today, just in case?!
So much excitement here, can't truly believe im finally going to be a mummy in about a months time!!!

Love to you all, will try and update again before i give birth!

Hannah x x x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi everyone,

Hannah, I can't believe you are a month away from holding your bundle of joy, how exciting!  About the heartburn, I though both Phillip and Chloe would be addicted to Rennie when they were born!  It's funny but I have never taken one rennie after Chloe was born, so, hang in there, it will go away!  If you need any advice including all the embarrassing questions related to pregnancy and child birth feel free to send me a message, you know where to find me.

Kazza, happy delayed birthday to Kaitlyn, can't believe she is 3 already! How is Kyla doing these days?

Caroline, how are you and Emily?

Hi to everyone else.
love,
Gabi


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls, 
is a quick one from me   ...am curre ntly 9 days away from edd?!! And think I'm feeling some bh as i lay here this morning, these would be the first proper ones I've felt i guess??  

The scan on 17th showed good growth with little one and the doppler scan showed good blood flow. However my bp was 144/94 and still high two hours later at 142/85 so i had a liver function and fbc done, both of which have returned normal thankfully. I have a further mw appointment this afternoon so will see how my bp is today...hopefully lower  

Gabi, will be in touch  

Kazza, lots of love 

To any others still reading, i often think of the laughs we share 4 years ago as we shared the journey 

Love Hannah x x x


----------



## SHARBARA

Hannah 

News??


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello?


----------



## hannahDMP

Good Morning lovely ladies  

I really thought I should write and tell you my news...FINALLY!!
Well, Philippa Grace arrived at 3:07pm on Sunday 18th November 2012 weighing a healthy 8lbs exactly!
Tbh, Ive really struggled with writing this down as the birth was such a traumatic time...it still sends shivers down my spine   .....one day I will be able to talk about it, but suffice to say for now at least we are both here and well!

Pippy is adorabley cute and I quite simply LOVE being a mummy...the moments we all dream of and theyre are thousands are, in reality a million times better than I ever allowed myself to dream. She is 9 months and so clever and beautiful...I could go on and on.... 

And as terrifying as the birth was...my thoughts already turn to our 2 little frosties that we have left! We plan on our final fet late next summer.....and what will be, will be. Pippy is our absolute world though and am thankful every day that goes by.

Hope you are all well ladies.

Much love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls!
I'm back!!!!
I know I have kept in touch with a few of you on ** so lovely to keep up to date with news.
I have some news which I would like to share with you all, but not **!
We are adopting!
Its still early days, but we made enquiries at the start of the year, have had out first home visit and are now waiting for the prep course, which unfortunately due to other commitments, will now be until November.
We are looking at adopting a girl under 2 years, so feeling quite excited. Our SW expects us to have a child with us by the end of next year which will be so nice!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## hannahDMP

Caroline! Thats such lovely news!!! Im really excited for you all...I hope all goes well for you  

Please keep us up to date on here...its so quiet on here these days   it would be lovely to hear from you special ladies that were such a life line 4 years ago now...please write and let us know how life is treating you...Id LOVE to know  

Much love, Hannah x x x x x


----------



## GabiFR

Hi ladies,
so loooong since we were last in touch!  Time flies.
Caroline, I am so happy for you!!! Hopefully the adoption comes quickly and you have your little girl soon with you.
Hannah, I can't believe Pippy will be one year old next month!
We are all well, we moved to Houston, USA last March and we are loving it. I am back to work, Phillip and Chloe at nursery full time and they seem to love it too.  
Phillip started to wake up at 3 /4am to play and we are struggling with him going back to bed, we are exhausted.  Anyone having this problem? He was sleep trained at 6 weeks and always slept through the night, but now started to wake up this early! 
Hope everyone is well here.
love,
Gabi


----------



## Caroline S

Hi girls!

Gabi - sorry, but not really had this problem with Emily.  She has gone through some phases of waking up, but we just keep enforcing that its still night time and after a few days she goes back to her normal routine.  Hope Phillip is sleeping better now!

We have our adoption course on 8th November and have sent off our application form off, so things should start progressing quickly again over the next few months!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - fab news on the adoption plans!

Hannah - lovely to read about the joy Pippy has brought you xx

I hope everyone is happy. We've just started our 1st DIUI cycle - eek!

Love T xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooooh, good luck Jazz 'N' Dylan!  I will be sending a huge truck of          your way!  

Sue


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you Sue! 

Hope you're well? X


----------



## Caroline S

Tasha - lovely to hear from you! Good luck with your cycle!

The adoption is moving on nicely, we go to panel in May!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Caroline - that's so exciting! Please keep us updated hon. Xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Tasha!!! It's so lovely to hear from you   
How are you lovely lady? I'm very excited to hear you're doing more treatment...how's it all going?

Gabi, hope Philips sleeping pattern has settled again for you...its been such a long time since I posted on here last. Hope you're well hun x

Caroline, glad the adoption is going well, look forward to hearing an update next month 

Hope all the other wwb are all well, would so love to hear from others...although taking it as a good thing that hopefully life is treating you well.


Afm, we are on our fourth and final fet ivf cycle!! I've done my downregulating, been taking my hrt tablets and had scans. We are having et on Tuesday afternoon and then starts the delightful 2ww!!!

Lots of love to you all, will keep you updated.

Hannah x x x


----------



## JoJo35

Hello ladies x lovely to see all your beautiful children bringing you so much joy x

Caroline good luck with the adoption a wonderful thing to do x

Hannah good luck you on your 2ww x 

Jazz xx good luck too!! Xx

I think about our time a lot and am so pleased most if you have had your dreams come true of being a mummy x

Life is good here my step daughters are now 13 I don't know where the time has gone! I lost my mum after her brave fight with cancer which was very sad and left a huge gap but life goes on.  I turned 41 this yr eek old!!!!trying to stay young at heart xx

Well good luck ladies x sending you all the very best x

Jojo x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello Hannah and JoJo!!

Hannah - good luck with ET on Tues  how exciting!!

JoJo - so lovely to hear from you again, but I am so sorry to read about your Mum. Cannot believe your lovely stepdaughters are 13!! Time flies!

AFM - BFN this cycle  Took it harder than I thought I would because I'd convinced myself on the 2WW that it had worked, especially as my sister rang me at the end of week 1 to tell me she was pg, which happened on my 2009 cycle!! Oh well, not meant to be, we shall try again in July/Aug.

Xxxx


----------



## JoJo35

So sorry jazz xx  
Glad you are staying positive for next time x


----------



## hannahDMP

I'm sorry to read your news Tasha, this journey NEVER gets any easier does it? 
I really hope you're lucky in July/August, will keep everything crossed for you      

Jojo, it's sooo lovely to hear from you 
I'm sorry to read your news about your mum though, it must have been a sad time for you  
I can't believe the twins are teenagers! I remember you talking so fondly of them when we were cycling together 
It was an overwhelming position to find myself in during 2009, but I genuinely am so grateful to have shared it with you lovely people I've never even got to meet! We shared a bond and always will xxx

Afm, I can't sleep! Am nervous about the phone call  
Will update during the 2ww, my fourth and final one before we bow out of this funny little ivf world   I've met some incredibly lovely and courageous ladies and I've learnt a lot.

    

Hannah x x x


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls,

Well 2dp5dt and already going loop the loop!!
It was a lovely transfer and feel glad to have brought our embies home 

So, another looong day of symptom spotting and trying to stay away from Dr Google   you'd think I'd have learnt by now wouldn't you?!

Lots of love, H xxx


----------



## Caroline S

JoJo - lovely to hear from you, so sorry about your mum. xx

Tasha - sorry it didn't work this time, fingers crossed for next time. xx

Hannah - so exciting, sending lots of positive vibes your way.

As for us....panel is on Wednesday at 11.15!!  So excited, can't wait for it to be over so that we can then go on holiday and move onto the matching process!


----------



## hannahDMP

BFP

We are absolutely elated    

Hannah xxx


----------



## JoJo35

That's absolutely amazing Hannah! 
You take care of your precious cargo Hun!!

I'm over the moon for you so can't imagine how you are feeling xx
Good luck you xx


----------



## hannahDMP

Thanks Jojo, am in a heady state of shock tbh!  I tested again this morning and it's moved from pregnant 1-2 week's, to pregnant 2-3 week's so that's a relief!! We have our first scan booked for 30th May when I'll be 7+1 and it can't come soon enough!

Love Hannah xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah that is fabulous news!

Well, we were approved at panel and so now we are on to the next stage!  Eek!

Had a lovely holiday to Crete, which was just what we needed, however a friend has spoiled the mood, unfortunately a "friend" who we used as a reference for adoption has turned against us and said some awful hurtful things, including how 1 child is a hobby, 2 children is "real" parenting, that we've only had a child to boost our social status  This of course is coming from a couple who have managed to conceive 2 children so easily, in fact they were both "accidents", just makes my blood boil! The worst part is I work with the woman, the man said the awful words, so not looking forward to work on Monday.

Love to you all!


----------



## hannahDMP

Evening girls,

Caroline, so pleased to hear you've been approved  What's the next step for you guys?
How insensitive of that 'friend' IF is a horrible thing and it's only those who've sadly had to live it that would ever understand  
I hope work is ok and you manage to avoid the woman? 
I know this won't put you off what you're doing, you're a brave lady to have travelled this road  


Afm, we had our scan yesterday and there was one beautiful heartbeat thumping away,     we are truly blessed and will never once take this for granted. We have an edd of 13th January 2015 - so exciting!

Love to all, Hannah xxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hannah so pleased things are going well for you!

As for us, tomorrow we have another prep course, then next week our SW is doing some prep work with the Grandparents, so hopefully we will then start to hear about some potential matches after that.  I'm starting to feel sick with nerves for the wait, I think this is the hardest part for me as we just don't know when we will have a match!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Congratulations Hannah!!!      I am so thrilled for you my lovely xx

Well, we had another IUI cycle end of July/start of August and I am overjoyed to announce that we got a    We are on    Tested last Thursday (14dpo) after AF had not arrived in spite of some spotting and cramping 11dpo - I just could not believe it when those 2 lines appeared!  Tested again today (18dpo) just to double check and the line appeared immediately!!

Thank you for your support back in 2009/10 and last April - I couldn't wait to share this with you!

Love T xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wow! So overjoyed for you! Congratulations!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning ladies,

Tasha, fantastic news honey! Congratulations to you all 
It's lovely to think we can share our pregnancies together - when do you get your scan? Let us know how you get on xx Oh I'm so pleased for you 

Caroline, how are things going lovely? Have you had any matches through yet? So exciting for you all  look forward to hearing an update!


Afm, we had our 20 week scan on Friday and all is looking well 
I hadn't realised how stressed I'd been feeling about it until afterwards, but the relief was obvious. We didn't get to find out the sex, so have treated ourselves to a 4d scan in October 
Sickness is easing slightly now thankfully and my bump has developed over the last month...it's definitely going quicker this time around 


Love to all, Hannah x x x x


----------



## Caroline S

Tasha - congratulations!  So pleased for you.


Hannah - glad things are going well for you.


As for us.......no news, been told that we should consider fostering to adopt, but now sure how we feel about that.  I can't see anything happening for at least another year if we stick with adoption.  Just don't know what to do.  We were given this news on Friday, so lots of thinking and talking to do


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hannah - I shall echo that relief after scans! Ours showed a lovely little bean, strong flickering hb and spot on for dates. As each week passes a little more confidence grows!

Caroline - our friends have just adopted the sweetest 22mth girl. It took 18mths from first phone call to this point. Hang in there!! X


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning girls, these nightly loo trips make getting back to sleep impossible when there's so much to think/worry about  

Caroline, sorry to hear there's been another hold up on your journey - it's sooo frustrating for you 
Adoption and fostering are so completely different, I can understand how this would take a lot more thought. If I'd ever considered this route, fostering wouldn't be for me either. I get far too attached in life. What have you decided would be best for you? Or are you still mulling it over?

Tasha, congratulations darling! So happy for you - have they given you an edd yet? How are you feeling? Hope pregnancy is treating you kindly.

Much love to you, Hannah x x


----------



## Kazza4

Tash/Hannah - over the moon for you both, it seems so long ago we all started this journey, it's nice to see you are still here chatting   


Caroline - any news on what you've decided to do, waiting is so hard   


Jojo - so sorry to hear about your mum, hope you are doing ok   The twins are gorgeous. 


Looking forward to xmas and am very proud that I'm semi organised and got half my pressies already. Hate my job at sainsburys, the people are very odd, nothing like working in an office like what I've been used to! Trying hard to save money to take my mum for her 65th birthday to see my brother in America.


Girls are both doing well, kaitlyn started school in September and is loving it, she has grown up a lot since starting school, she has so much homework already    Kyla-May is 2 1/2 now and a very cheeky/boisterous little thing, they grow up too quickly.


Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hi!
We have stuck to our guns regarding fostering to adopt and wanting a girl, we were then given a potential link which was still going through the courts so we were put on hold waiting for the placement order to come through, but the judge gave the child to the grandma, which is great for the child, but then means we are back to square one again waiting.  SW is coming next at the end of jan, so more waiting, but at least we can concentrate on Christmas.  In the meantime I have started my Masters!  By the end of Jan I will have finished my first module, I have upto 6 years to complete the full Masters so can put it on hold when the adoption does finally happen.


Hope you are all well and have a wonderful Christmas!


ccccccc


----------



## hannahDMP

Morning Girls,

Well believe it or not, I'm almost there! Although really thinking this will end in another induction, possible csx. Db is annoyed with my thinking and calls me defeatist  I just don't believe my body knows how to labour spontaneously. I've just a feeling, even with more/different pains this pregnancy that it won't happen, please God lets hope I'm wrong! Induction date set for 27th when I'll be 15 days over again-come on body, prove me wrong....

Love to you all, hope I'll have an announcement to make sooner rather than later 

H xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------

